# Galloway on Big Brother - the official thread



## tollbar (Jan 5, 2006)

Apparently, Radio 5 are reporting this, can anyone confirm ?.


----------



## poului (Jan 5, 2006)

*er5dytretrer*

no fucking way.


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2006)

rebel warrior was saying similar on one of the LibDem threads ...

Makes it interesting, although reduces his credibility somewhat IMHO.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 5, 2006)

It has been whispered in my ear that it may be a rumour circulated by Oona King.

Hocus


----------



## Batboy (Jan 5, 2006)

Come on would you really be that surprised?


----------



## paolo (Jan 5, 2006)

Now that _would_ be funny. Unless he's your MP that is.


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2006)

Rumour is:

- Faria Alam
- Michael Barrymore
- Traci Bingham
- Pete Burns
- George Galloway
- Rula Lenska
- Jodie Marsh
- Dennis Rodman
- ...and...
- ...and!

according to http://www.bigbrotherwebsite.net


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 5, 2006)

If by going on Big Brother, millions of people get to see Galloway as a human being rather than a demonised monster and hear more about the case for a socialist alternative to New Labour - that can only be a good thing.

However, there are lots of potential pitfalls.  It is a bit of a gamble, to be honest.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Makes it interesting, although reduces his credibility somewhat IMHO.



He had credibity before he did this!?   But seriously, this will probably do him wonders in terms of popularity in this fucking country...


----------



## newharper (Jan 5, 2006)

Radio 1 6.45 newsbeat read out a list and his name was first, but they followed it up with Ann Diamond saying that they got her to go on it by telling her that loads of people e.g. Graham Norton were on it, and that it was bollocks then and....


----------



## the B (Jan 5, 2006)

Would it be funny is Maggie Thatcher was on Big Brother?


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Would it be funny is Maggie Thatcher was on Big Brother?


With Galloway? Fuck yes. Viewing figures through the roof! Ain't gonna happen though ...


----------



## Batboy (Jan 5, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Rumour is:
> 
> - Faria Alam
> - Michael Barrymore
> ...




Tobyjug?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> It has been whispered in my ear that it may be a rumour circulated by Oona King.
> 
> Hocus



You have a vested interest in saying that though don't you?? 

As indeed did she in saying what SHE did, if she did ...


----------



## deeplight (Jan 5, 2006)

Could be an inspired move by George or a monumental fuck up.

If the director likes him and he doesnt behave like a prick this could send his popularity into orbit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

It's all rumour though right now, isn't it?

I find it hard to believe a serving MP would go on BB.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

deeplight said:
			
		

> If the director likes him and he doesnt behave like a prick this could send his popularity into orbit.



Generally perhaps, but among his own constituents??


----------



## netbob (Jan 5, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> It's all rumour though right now, isn't it?
> 
> I find it hard to believe a serving MP would go on BB.



I think youve hit the nail there. He barely is a serving MP: 

http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/george_galloway/bethnal_green_and_bow#performance

He's spoken in 4 debates since the election. Lazy get.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 5, 2006)

As a member of Respect I sincerely hope this is not true, I am already aware that some people don't give us much credibility and if indeed he does go into the house then I will be very, very dissapointed.


----------



## blamblam (Jan 5, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> As a member of Respect


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 5, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

>


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 5, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> As a member of Respect I sincerely hope this is not true, I am already aware that some people don't give us much credibility and if indeed he does go into the house then I will be very, very dissapointed.


 Maybe you shouold write him a letter outlining your concerns?


----------



## Fong (Jan 5, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> If by going on Big Brother, millions of people get to see Galloway as a human being rather than a demonised monster and hear more about the case for a socialist alternative to New Labour - that can only be a good thing.
> 
> However, there are lots of potential pitfalls.  It is a bit of a gamble, to be honest.



Yeah but so was going to Congress.

Yet he managed to royally hand them their arse on a plate.

When I read this I thought I might actually get out and about to someones house and watch it, but then I realised I think all reality TV is shit, so no I won't be watching.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> I think youve hit the nail there. *He barely is a serving MP*:
> 
> http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/george_galloway/bethnal_green_and_bow#performance
> 
> He's spoken in 4 debates since the election. Lazy get.



I was aware of his shite attendance record, and I was thinking about that when I posted the post you quoted ....

I spose I was also thinking that he'd hardly be stupid enough to want to be a hostage to fortune and confirm his lazy reputation (he MUST be aware of it?) to his own constituents??

OR WOULD HE???


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 5, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Maybe you shouold write him a letter outlining your concerns?



perhaps.....but I dont live in bethnal green so I might be ignored


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2006)

Who the hell are this lot, never heard of any of them.

- Faria Alam
- Traci Bingham
- Pete Burns
- - Jodie Marsh
- Dennis Rodman


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> If by going on Big Brother, millions of people get to see Galloway as a human being rather than a demonised monster and hear more about the case for a socialist alternative to New Labour - that can only be a good thing.



You reckon BB is a good platform for him then?? 



> However, there are lots of potential pitfalls.  It is a bit of a gamble, to be honest.



Watch out!! You'll be expelled for that kinda subversive, rebellious talk 

Get your Masters to check your controls, they're obviously going slightly out of sync ...


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Who the hell are this lot, never heard of any of them.
> 
> - Faria Alam
> - Traci Bingham
> ...


Faria Alam shagged Sven & the head of the FA.
Jodie Marsh is a "glamour" model.
Dennis Rodman is a former US basketball star turned celebrity transvestite.

Dunno about the others. 

Oh yes, and the bloke from Dead or Alive is meant to be there too - he may be one of those but I don't know his name ...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 5, 2006)

As far as attendance is concerned, I personally think it doesn't really matter stuff all if the representative of a party of one doesn't attend much of the time and of course some of the complaint about it (some of it from people who are anti-Parliamentarians who don't believe _anybody_ should be there) is the usual Galloway-bashing humbug. (Moreover, he'll probably be out before the House even returns.)

What's more to the point is that this is a bit of a sad down-with-the-yoof type gesture, isn't it? At the end of the day it's no more convincing than William Hague's baseball cap.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 5, 2006)

apparently Traci Bingham was in Baywatch. Oh goodie won't she be entertaining   

another name being bandied about is Johnny Vegas...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

Second paragraph Donna -- I fully agree.

As far as Parliamentary attendance goes, I just hope his record of constituency casework is better than his record of attendance in debates, votes, etc.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> If by going on Big Brother, millions of people get to see Galloway as a human being rather than a demonised monster




He has sucessfully demonised himself out of his own mouth, it did not take any help.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 5, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Oh yes, and the bloke from Dead or Alive is meant to be there too - he may be one of those but I don't know his name ...



Pete Burns.

Check out his lips when you see him!


----------



## levien (Jan 5, 2006)

*Big Brother - Galloways watching you*

Looks like it is true Galloway will be a house mate. Now I have two problems - having to watch the bloody thing and Picky going on about it


----------



## Groucho (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh for fs!!     

No further comment....


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2006)

Maggot (from Goldie Lookin Chain sadly) and Preston from The Ordinary Boys (  ) are the others apparently ...

If only it was our own Maggot ...


----------



## Groucho (Jan 5, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> As far as attendance is concerned, I personally think it doesn't really matter stuff all if the representative of a party of one doesn't attend much of the time and of course some of the complaint about it (some of it from people who are anti-Parliamentarians who don't believe _anybody_ should be there) is the usual Galloway-bashing humbug. (Moreover, he'll probably be out before the House even returns.)
> 
> What's more to the point is that this is a bit of a sad down-with-the-yoof type gesture, isn't it? At the end of the day it's no more convincing than William Hague's baseball cap.



Yes, or rather Galloway's bid to establish himself as a fully fledged celebrity.  I can't pretend to be anything other than mildly irritated, mildly embarrased and mildly amused all at the same time.


----------



## levien (Jan 5, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> As far as attendance is concerned, I personally think it doesn't really matter stuff all if the representative of a party of one doesn't attend much of the time and of course some of the complaint about it (some of it from people who are anti-Parliamentarians who don't believe _anybody_ should be there) is the usual Galloway-bashing humbug. (Moreover, he'll probably be out before the House even returns.)
> 
> What's more to the point is that this is a bit of a sad down-with-the-yoof type gesture, isn't it? At the end of the day it's no more convincing than William Hague's baseball cap.



Or a clever profiling of Respect before the council elections. He can be pretty sharp when it comes to the media (providing his ego and his "mouth before brain" instincts don't surface

Link to another link


----------



## levien (Jan 5, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Oh for fs!!
> 
> No further comment....



Time to get a beer settle down.  Let the horrible truth wash over you...


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 5, 2006)

He'd better be in it now, or we will all be right hacked off!


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> He'd better be in it now, or we will all be right hacked off!


Maybe GG leaked it himself to get into the news for 5 minutes ...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

urban goes offline for the next ten minutes ...


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, come on, where's your party spirit? Shouldn't you be telling us how exciting, brilliant and _inspiring_ this is going to be?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 5, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> If by going on Big Brother, millions of people get to see Galloway as a human being rather than a demonised monster and hear more about the case for a socialist alternative to New Labour - that can only be a good thing.
> 
> However, there are lots of potential pitfalls.  It is a bit of a gamble, to be honest.



Sorry rebel, but I hardly think that BB will provide a platform to draw people's attention to the Socialist alternative to Labour.

Still, it'll be entertaining, fun, cringeworthy to watch...don't get me wrong I think Galloway is a great asset to the cause, and RESPECT is a most significant development. None of which stops BB from being utter shite as a concept and Galloway's appearance to be little other than an amusing embarrassment. I will of course watch it _religiously_.


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> Oh, come on, where's your party spirit? Shouldn't you be telling us how exciting, brilliant and _inspiring_ this is going to be?



Rebel's already done that:



> If by going on Big Brother, millions of people get to see Galloway as a human being rather than a demonised monster and hear more about the case for a socialist alternative to New Labour - that can only be a good thing.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Sorry rebel, but I hardly think that BB will provide a platform to draw people's attention to the Socialist alternative to Labour.
> 
> Still, it'll be entertaining, fun, cringeworthy to watch...don't get me wrong I think Galloway is a great asset to the cause, and RESPECT is a most significant development. None of which stops BB from being utter shite as a concept and Galloway's appearance to be little other than an amusing embarrassment. I will of course watch it _religiously_.



Groucho, a RESPECTER with a bit of brain ...


----------



## yardbird (Jan 5, 2006)

the B said:
			
		

> Would it be funny is Maggie Thatcher was on Big Brother?


Problem is, she wouldn't remember it.

Cruel.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 5, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Maggot (from Goldie Lookin Chain sadly) and Preston from The Ordinary Boys (  ) are the others apparently ...
> 
> If only it was our own Maggot ...




Idea for another reality show.  I'm an urbanite, get me out of here.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I think Galloway is a great asset to the cause, .




What cause is that? How to alienate people?


----------



## netbob (Jan 5, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I was aware of his shite attendance record, and I was thinking about that when I posted the post you quoted ....
> 
> I spose I was also thinking that he'd hardly be stupid enough to want to be a hostage to fortune and confirm his lazy reputation (he MUST be aware of it?) to his own constituents??
> 
> OR WOULD HE???



He seems to consider parliament a waste of space, so might not care what people think about his relationship to it. 

He can also make the argument that by using the media (e.g. congressional hearings etc) he gets his message out to a wider audience than in parliament. (Not that should satisfy his constituents though)


----------



## chio (Jan 5, 2006)

"Eleven housemates will enter the house. Only ten of them are celebrities."

Is one of them Gorgeous George?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> "Eleven housemates will enter the house. Only ten of them are celebrities."
> 
> Is one of them Gorgeous George?



Isn't he the non-celeb? Fuck knows - I'm bored already


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> He can also make the argument that by using the media (e.g. congressional hearings etc) he gets his message out to a wider audience than in parliament. (Not that should satisfy his constituents though)



Everytime he does that he digs himself a bigger hole.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

Something to debate at this weekend's conference? I think the party could split over this.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Something to debate at this weekend's conference? I think the party could split over this.



I think we'll have a clear majority on this one...but we have more iomportant things to discuss than BB! It's one for the coffee breaks methinks.


----------



## chio (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Isn't he the non-celeb? Fuck knows - I'm bored already



Is that the sound of nails scratching down a blackboard?

No, it's _Chantelle_'s fucking dreadful voice.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Is that the sound of nails scratching down a blackboard?
> 
> No, it's _Chantelle_'s fucking dreadful voice.


ahhh bless her - how fucking perfect is she as the Z list celebrity type.?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm split already - Barrymore or Galloway


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> ahhh bless her - how fucking perfect is she as the Z list celebrity type.?



Totally believable - will Barrymore rumble her though


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2006)

Barrymore FFS.

I know we knew it was gonna happen,but personally i am disgusted that Channel 4 could give him a platform to relaunch his career!!


----------



## tollbar (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> I'm split already - Barrymore or Galloway




Who is GG likely to have 'carnel knowledge' of before the series is over.  Not Barrymore surely


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 5, 2006)

Saddam was bad enough but Divina Fucking McCall!!??


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Barrymore FFS.
> 
> I know we knew it was gonna happen,but personally i am disgusted that Channel 4 could give him a platform to relaunch his career!!




More like an opportunity to bury himself permanently.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 5, 2006)

They should have got Bambury.  much better entertainment value


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2006)

feckin lips on him.   That's it telly's going out with the Xmas tree in the morning. I'm not avoiding my license fee for this


----------



## exosculate (Jan 5, 2006)

lol


----------



## exosculate (Jan 5, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> I'm split already - Barrymore or Galloway




What about Burnsy?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 5, 2006)

The Revolution Will Not Be Televised!

Maggot to win.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 5, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Who is GG likely to have 'carnel knowledge' of before the series is over.



Must get new glasses - read that as "camel knowledge".  Perhaps he's already had that though


----------



## tollbar (Jan 5, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> Must get new glasses - read that as "camel knowledge".  Perhaps he's already had that though



Coming to a porn channel near you. Galloway a camel and Paris Hilton


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 5, 2006)

haha Gallow ..........


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Isn't he the non-celeb? Fuck knows - I'm bored already



I'm half paying attention  to the TV at the moment 

The place is filing up with Z listers ... 

Who the fucks that obscuroity with the big boobs? Never heard of her or of several of the others.

<slaps self and issues stern self-instruction never to bother with BB ever again -- the programme's patently aimed at brain dead morons>

Yikes!! Hasty and extensive edit of above because contrary to what I was thinking, GG *is* appearing .....   

Want to turn off now ...


----------



## X-77 (Jan 5, 2006)

*FUCKING HELL IT'S TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 5, 2006)

Fuck me with bells on


----------



## Dan U (Jan 5, 2006)

thats the nearest he's been to a vote in the last few months...

boom boom!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so wanting to watch this but mates watching Bad Santa on dvd and won't let me


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 5, 2006)

Unbelievable.. any swappies wish to comment on the chance of RESPECT gaining any further council seats in the May local elections..??

Rebel Warrior..?? 

Any of the electorate of Bow wishing to see their local MP turn to Channel 4 now..


----------



## Groucho (Jan 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I'm so wanting to watch this but mates watching Bad Santa on dvd and won't let me



It's AWFUL! AWFUL!! AWFUL!!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 5, 2006)

heh ok, odds on him winning? Will some parts of the anti-war left carry George to Victory?

And can we have a sweepstake on Rebel Warrior's phone bill after the show has finished?


----------



## Sean (Jan 5, 2006)

People of Bethnal Green and Bow celebrate! The deluded maniac is locked up for a while. But then again, when did we see him last?

What an utter, utter cunt.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

*>>Groucho*

Big Brother or Bad Santa??


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 5, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> It's AWFUL! AWFUL!! AWFUL!!!


Precisely   I want to be shocked and outraged toooo....


----------



## laptop (Jan 5, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Who is GG likely to have 'carnel knowledge' of before the series is over.  Not Barrymore surely



Will he have a choice? 


* Rrring! *

Hello? 

Yes... yes... significant consequences... no, I wasn't thinking of that at all, let alone taking it further. 

Goodnight, to you too, Inspector.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 5, 2006)

It is true - I thought I'd seen it all   

I feel like I'm living in a Pickman's daydream!  

What an egomaniac that man must be.  And it is no doubt 'fun', what about his responsibilities to his constituents?  What if someone urgently needs their MP to make representations on their behalf?  Oh sorry he's an a celebrity jaunt trying to get his leg over that bird that Sven had a fling with...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 5, 2006)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> Unbelievable.. any swappies wish to comment on the chance of RESPECT gaining any further council seats in the May local elections..??
> 
> Rebel Warrior..??
> 
> Any of the electorate of Bow wishing to see their local MP turn to Channel 4 now..



Actually seeing as I reckon Derek Laud would make a Tory marginal safe if he ever stood as an MP it might not be the worse thing....


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 5, 2006)

it's a freak show of the physically and mentally deformed.


----------



## soulman (Jan 5, 2006)

Gorgeous George on  Celebrity BB

hahaha  

what a nobhead


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Totally believable - will Barrymore rumble her though



As long as he doesn't ply her with cocaine, shag her up the wrong 'un, and chuck her face down in the jaccuzzi...


----------



## Sean (Jan 5, 2006)

Can we email constituency questions to him c/o Big Brother?

I mean, for example, the lights were on in Morrisons on the Roman. Does George know if the long-awaited Lidl takeover is about to happen? Do you think I should contact Channel 4?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG, I just cant believe it.  
What an extrodinary decision, I just cant understand why he would do such a thing.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 5, 2006)

George and Faria are made for each other.  Both a pair of egomaniac self publicists. How can anyone on the left defend this cunt appearing on a programme aiding the rehabilitation of fucking Barrymore.


----------



## Sean (Jan 5, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> OMG, I just cant believe it.
> What an extrodinary decision, I just cant understand why he would do such a thing.



Perhaps because he would suck off a syphilitic tramp to get a bit of TV exposure and massage his demented ego. Surely not...


----------



## hibee (Jan 5, 2006)

HOLY FUCKING SHITE

Watch all the trots now try and claim this is anything other than a total embarrasment

I hope Pickman's Model has E4


----------



## laptop (Jan 5, 2006)

Sean said:
			
		

> Can we email constituency questions to him c/o Big Brother?



Not only can we, but we have to. Still can't find out online where his surgeries are.




			
				Endemol said:
			
		

> You can email them at bblb@channel4.com or call and leave a message on the BBLB hotline at 09011 101 101. This year you can also contact BBLB by SMS. Text the word STUDIO plus your message to 83188.



And post questions and any answers here, and compendiums will be sent to Private Eye, I am sure...


----------



## audiotech (Jan 5, 2006)

Beats Kinnock in that crap Tracy Ullman video.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 5, 2006)

Jesus fucking Christ!   

Pickmans is gonna have a field day(s)


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 5, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> HOLY FUCKING SHITE
> 
> Watch all the trots now try and claim this is anything other than a total embarrasment
> 
> I hope Pickman's Model has E4



Nope, self confessed trot here - admitting that this is an embarrassment   !!!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 5, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Beats Kinnock in that crap Tracy Ullman video.



<shudders> 
What a horrible memory.


----------



## Sean (Jan 5, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> Not only can we, but we have to. Still can't find out online where his surgeries are.
> 
> 
> 
> And post questions and any answers here, and compendiums will be sent to Private Eye, I am sure...



One on its way now - as much as i could do not to refer to him as a deluded wankrag though.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 5, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> Nope, self confessed trot here - admitting that this is an embarrassment   !!!




Doubtless, the SWP dialecticians are working on an explantion as we speak.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

Pickman's is conspicuously absent --- he's either at his book group, or (more likely) watchig E4 while assiduously making notes ... 

There's a third possibility as to where he might be I spose


----------



## the B (Jan 5, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> If only it was our own Maggot ...



Maggot from the GLC would be just as safe.


----------



## yardbird (Jan 5, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> As long as he doesn't ply her with cocaine, shag her up the wrong 'un, and chuck her face down in the jaccuzzi...


Careful now........


----------



## the B (Jan 5, 2006)

And I'm actually going to vote in BB for the first time ever.

GG is getting out of there...


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> If by going on Big Brother, millions of people get to see Galloway as a human being rather than a demonised monster and hear more about the case for a socialist alternative to New Labour - that can only be a good thing.


More like a barrel thoroughly scraped.

People want sensible, dedicated politicians - not performing TV ego-monkeys.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 5, 2006)

Seriously though, he must have had to consult Respects national council about doing this, which must mean that they have given this the thumbs up....if this is the case, what on earth do they hope to achieve by putting Respects most high profile member on Reality TV?? 

And will Socialist Worker have coverage or just ignore it?


----------



## the B (Jan 5, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> People want sensible, dedicated politicians - not performing TV ego-monkeys.



But if US elections are anything to go by 

Still, I'd actually vote GG out of there pronto. Unless he's making such a tit of himself it'd be better for him to stay in.


----------



## laptop (Jan 5, 2006)

Let's start so it looks like a feed, in the hope that it will develop:




			
				me said:
			
		

> George -
> 
> I am one of your constituents, but your party website manages not to tell me when or whether you are in Bethnal Green and Bow.
> 
> ...


----------



## hibee (Jan 5, 2006)

I might actually have to buy the Social Worker if I see anyone flogging it this weekend


----------



## soulman (Jan 5, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> HOLY FUCKING SHITE
> 
> Watch all the trots now try and claim this is anything other than a total embarrasment
> 
> I hope Pickman's Model has E4



If he hasn't got it now I'm sure he'll have it v soon


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2006)

(note: I've merged several duplicated threads on the subject for clarity>


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> (note: I've merged several duplicated threads on the subject for clarity>



Thank the lord - was nearly forced to contribute to the 'watching paint dry' thread


----------



## laptop (Jan 5, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> I might actually have to buy the Social Worker if I see anyone flogging it this weekend



Noooo!

http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/

Nothing there yet...


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2006)

LIP UP FATTY!


----------



## hibee (Jan 5, 2006)

How much do you want to bet rebel is already limbering up his texting thumb

Talking of which, I've just texted all the trots I know to laugh at them


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> (note: I've merged several duplicated threads on the subject for clarity>



Willing to bet some bewildered idiot will get confused at the thread's disappearance from General, and start another bleedin thread ...


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> Seriously though, he must have had to consult Respects national council about doing this, which must mean that they have given this the thumbs up....if this is the case, what on earth do they hope to achieve by putting Respects most high profile member on Reality TV?


Any last shred  of respect I may have had for Galloway has just vanished forever.

What a fucking chump.


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> Seriously though, he must have had to consult Respects national council about doing this, which must mean that they have given this the thumbs up....if this is the case, what on earth do they hope to achieve by putting Respects most high profile member on Reality TV?



You really think they will have had a meeting about this to make a decision?  GG will have said yes to C4, then run it past German and a couple of others, and then done it.  Can you really see Dr Naseem saying, 'yes George, go into that den of sodimites and fornicators it it helps spread the message'


----------



## hibee (Jan 5, 2006)

I didn't think it was possible for Gallahway's credibility to sink even lower, what with his well-known lack of interest in his constituents and his self confessed "mistakes" with his expenses at War On Want

But now he's on reality tv, the brain tumour of popular culture


----------



## hibee (Jan 5, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> Seriously though, he must have had to consult Respects national council about doing this, which must mean that they have given this the thumbs up....if this is the case, what on earth do they hope to achieve by putting Respects most high profile member on Reality TV??



You really think he gives a fuck about them, except insofar as they print leaflets and provide canvassers for him?


----------



## levien (Jan 5, 2006)

If you accept the logic that MP's can stand on the dunghill of Parliament to get socialist ideas accross why not BB?  It get better veiwing figures   

Seriously though if he plays it smart he could really use this as an oppotunity to put accross some of his ideas to an audience that would never be reached by conventional politics, millions of people.  Even if I have to drink a bottle of whisky a show to get through the cringeworthy awfulness of the whole thing it _could_ be worth it if he plays his cards right and doesn't shot his mouth off.

He supposed to be speaking in Manchester soon and this can't do our chances of filling the venue any harm.


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> But now he's on reality tv, the brain tumour of popular culture



The thing is he may be right - this might raise his profile and get him a bigger audience among the young.  However, how will it play with Respect's more conservative backers?  Will GG be getting in some knocks against the loose morals of some contestants?

At least when Germaine Greer went on BB I could deny all connection with her weirdo brand of 'anarchism'


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 5, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> There's a third possibility as to where he might be I spose



well have you ever seen George & Pickmans in the same room together..?? I haven't..


----------



## Soul On Ice (Jan 5, 2006)

Even by Georgie boy's standards this is pretty damn stooopid   

Can anyone think of any vaguely credible explanation for doing this. Teetoal George Galloway makes Charlie "I've got a drink problem" Kennedy appear to be the more sober, serious and thoughtful politician - no mean feat.


----------



## levien (Jan 5, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> You really think he gives a fuck about them, except insofar as they print leaflets and provide canvassers for him?


Yes and i think I'm a position to know better then you.  What ever you think of his motivations he is clearly very serious about Respect as a project in and off itself.


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> If you accept the logic that MP's can stand on the dunghill of Parliament to get socialist ideas accross why not BB?  It get better veiwing figures



lol, top marks for brass neck.  I predicted that would be one of the SWPs arguments about this


----------



## hibee (Jan 5, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> Yes and i think I'm a position to know better then you.  What ever you think of his motivations he is clearly very serious about Respect as a project in and off itself.



Do you really son. Ever go to Kelvin when he was MP there?


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> he is clearly very serious about Respect as a project in and off itself.



Respect as a vehicle for GG, sure, hibee didn't deny that, did he?  Can you give us some idea of the kind of 'consultation' that GG will have made with Respect's elected bodies before agreeing to this?  Do you think he asked everyone on the ecec council?


----------



## hibee (Jan 5, 2006)

Christ on the cross, I've seen the swappies defend the indefensible before but this takes the custard cream...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> If you accept the logic that MP's can stand on the dunghill of Parliament to get socialist ideas accross why not BB?  It get better veiwing figures
> 
> Seriously though if he plays it smart he could really use this as an oppotunity to put accross some of his ideas to an audience that would never be reached by conventional politics, millions of people.



Ummm - you're forgetting something. The editor ... who isn't going to let GG spout his mouth off. The live feeds are delayed so you'll just get birdsong. You haven't watched BB before have you?


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh I think he'll be far, far more effective in communicating his political ideas than the anarchist spokesperson that appeared on Big Brother...


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 5, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> You really think he gives a fuck about them, except insofar as they print leaflets and provide canvassers for him?



I'm well aware that he has his own agenda, and as far as I am (was ?) concerned, as long as it got across the right message for Respect as a genuine player. Now it seems like he's taking a pointless gamble which at best will make a few kids know him as 'That scottish bloke off big bruvver with the moustache who kept using big words'....Does he think that he can turn the Big Brother watching hoardes into anti war activists because he can win an argument with Jodie Marsh about Iraq? Do any of the brain-dead celebs in there (apart from the odd few) actually know who he is?

Of course, I'll end up watching it now, basically hoping he doesn't make a mess of what is already a potentially (IMO) disasterous and desperate looking situation.


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Oh I think he'll be far, far more effective in communicating his political ideas than the anarchist spokesperson that appeared on Big Brother...



She was a trot, not anarchist


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2006)

Random said:
			
		

> She was a trot, not anarchist



Nope - she declared herself to be an anarchist.

100 percent.

Paid up member of the AF?

She might be a bit old for all that now though...


----------



## JHE (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm surprised, and find it funny, that GG has agreed to go on BB.  I knew he was vain and publicity-hungry, but would have thought that he'd find it too undignified.

Still... OK, if he's decided to do it, fair enough... he must think he can put himself and some of his ideas across well via BB - and I really wouldn't put it past the old Islamophile to come out of this quite well.

I doubt any of the other contestants will be people keen to challenge or mock him or debate with him.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 5, 2006)

Random said:
			
		

> She was a trot, not anarchist



She had been an AWLer at one point, but was a self-declared anarchist by the time she appeared on Big Brother. One of your lot, I'm afraid.


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> She had been an AWLer at one point, but was a self-declared anarchist by the time she appeared on Big Brother. One of your lot, I'm afraid.



Self-declared, schmelf, declared.  She spoke at AWL events in the years after BB.  I challenge you to show me where she had any contact with anarchist groups.  

So she's an 'anarchist' just like johnny rotten, will self and pete doherty, i.e. not an anarchist


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 5, 2006)

This is all i need.Two teenage daughters and a wife obessesed with bloody reality shows, the girls with E4 in their bedrooms on freeview and instead of the normal fascsinating  conversations I have with them about is Jordan a product of feminism, doesJoe Pesquali share a similar relationship to that of Norman Wisden in Albania as a symbol of the little man against the big bossess or how can we fight poverty and an underpriveleged childhood by taking darren day as a role model , we shall now be reduced to talking george galloway and the need for a 'socialist' alternative to the Labour party. Some things you can't make up.

Now where are those junior IWCA club cards?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 5, 2006)

This is great this is


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 5, 2006)

Random said:
			
		

> So she's an 'anarchist' just like johnny rotten, will self and pete doherty, i.e. not an anarchist



You don't think she's a real anarchist, I don't think AWLers are real Trotskyists. As for being involved with anarchist groups, by that criterion the total number of anarchists in Britain wouldn't reach 200!


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2006)

Random said:
			
		

> Self-declared, schmelf, declared.  She spoke at AWL events in the years after BB.  I challenge you to show me where she had any contact with anarchist groups.
> 
> So she's an 'anarchist' just like johnny rotten, will self and pete doherty, i.e. not an anarchist



Oh come on, she fits the bill perfectly.

Educated at a posh £12,000-a-year boarding-school, and she refused to clean up her room when Big Brother asked her to.

And she dresses terribly.


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> You don't think she's a real anarchist, I don't think AWLers are real Trotskyists. As for being involved with anarchist groups, by that criterion the total number of anarchists in Britain wouldn't reach 200!



Bah!    Damn this not-being-able-to-police-anarchism thing  

Still, most people who call themselves 'anarchists' have been involved with some kind of anarchist activity.  Thos who haven't are just posers.  And yes, that probably takes our number down to about 200... but damn, look at the quality of that 200


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2006)

Random said:
			
		

> Bah!    Damn this not-being-able-to-police-anarchism thing
> 
> Still, most people who call themselves 'anarchists' have been involved with some kind of anarchist activity.  Thos who haven't are just posers.  And yes, that probably takes our number down to about 200... but damn, look at the quality of that 200



And look at their average age!

Plenty of fake ID being touted at the Wetherspoons next to the Bookfair!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 5, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> And look at their average age!
> 
> Plenty of fake ID being touted at the Wetherspoons next to the Bookfair!




Property identity is theft


----------



## exosculate (Jan 5, 2006)

Random said:
			
		

> Bah!    Damn this not-being-able-to-police-anarchism thing
> 
> Still, most people who call themselves 'anarchists' have been involved with some kind of anarchist activity.  Thos who haven't are just posers.  And yes, that probably takes our number down to about 200... but damn, look at the quality of that 200




Most people who call themselves anarchists are clueless fashion twits.


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2006)

You can see where Kitten, sorry, ex-posh fee-paying schoolgirl Kathryn Pinder, gets her fashion inspiration from though.






I'm sure when she was younger she was head girl, and looked as sweet as Hermione Granger...


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 5, 2006)

He'll be first off 'cos the kids don't like politics. Boring, init?


----------



## Philbc03 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is hilarious. 

I guess it was only a matter of time before a politician appeared on Celeb BB given the audience demographic and the central place it occupies in bot youth and popular culture. 

It's a risk. Galloway could make an arse out himself and Respect. But he could also play it very cleverly and introduce a whole heap of apolitical people to half decent politics. So unconditional but critical support for the gorgeous one for now. But I *do not* want to see him in his underwear thanks.

Just a question given the furore on here - do you think Tories would be foaming at the mouth if Boris Johnson was in there?

Comradely,
Phil BC

PS:

Denis Rodman to Galloway - "Why are you on this programme?"
Galloway to Rodman - "To reach the audience with our anti-war message"
Pete Burns to both - "There's no markings on the toilet"


----------



## soulman (Jan 5, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Most people who call themselves anarchists are clueless fashion twits.



Whereas real marxists go on Celebrity Big Brother.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 5, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Whereas real marxists go on Celebrity Big Brother.




Well stalinists. Though I'm not defending _marxists_ here


----------



## max_freakout (Jan 5, 2006)

Strange that this isnt mentioned on the RESPECT site


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

max_freakout said:
			
		

> Strange that this isnt mentioned on the RESPECT site




They're waiting for public reaction


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They're waiting for public reaction


 They're waiting to be told.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> They're waiting to be told.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> They're waiting to be told.


I expect you're right. Tee hee!


----------



## moti (Jan 6, 2006)

*galloway in his Bethanal Green*

William et al,

another tiresome point scoring exercise those who never attack the real villians in politics do is the old "well does he do anything for his constituency?"

Well apart from supporting other local Respect members who are council workers victimised in successful stop stock transfer votes which Respect was part of helping...

the answer comes from Respects home page from November (ie. not hard to find):

http://www.respectcoalition.org/?ite=939

Galloway's constituency report
24/11/2005
In addition to over 20 weekly surgeries since May (in contrast to most MPs' fortnightly or even monthly events), George Galloway MP attended  the following events in his constituency up to the end of October.

Date

Event
19 May
Janomet reception, Spelman Street, E1
Meeting at London Muslim Centre, Whitechapel Mosque 

Meeting with Councillor Murtaza, Brick Lane

20 May
Friday prayers, East London Mosque
*
<editor: huge snip of indescribably dull cut'n'paste>*


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, who has kidnapped Pickman's Model? I can't believe he's missing what should be the crowning momen of his urban career! It's been hours now and still no sign.


----------



## moti (Jan 6, 2006)

*apologies...*

...for typos in the last message, typing at work!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> Ok, who has kidnapped Pickman's Model? I can't believe he's missing what should be the crowning momen of his urban career! It's been hours now and still no sign.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> William et al,
> 
> another tiresome point scoring exercise those who never attack the real villians in politics do is the old "well does he do anything for his constituency?"
> 
> Well apart from supporting other local Respect members who are council workers victimised in successful stop stock transfer votes which Respect was part of helping...


 Shut up you tart. I see a little of GG's charismatic magic has rubbed off on you...


----------



## soulman (Jan 6, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well stalinists. Though I'm not defending _marxists_ here


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> ...for typos in the last message, typing at work!




A bit _cut and paste odyssey_ - to coin a phrase


----------



## soulman (Jan 6, 2006)

A few people I know have emailed BB to suggest that George is asked if he's a marxist, preferably publically, it could make for entertaining viewing.


----------



## levien (Jan 6, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> Ok, who has kidnapped Pickman's Model? I can't believe he's missing what should be the crowning momen of his urban career! It's been hours now and still no sign.



Come on an oppotunity to watch galloway sleep on E4. Its like a late christmas present. Bet the PC is in a different room to the TV and he can't break from it to post.  We'll see him in 3 weeks as a cured healthy individual


----------



## silentNate (Jan 6, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> Ok, who has kidnapped Pickman's Model? I can't believe he's missing what should be the crowning momen of his urban career! It's been hours now and still no sign.


 Funniest quote all night 

I'm very tempted to phone him


----------



## Mr T (Jan 6, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> Seriously though, he must have had to consult Respects national council about doing this, which must mean that they have given this the thumbs up....if this is the case, what on earth do they hope to achieve by putting Respects most high profile member on Reality TV??
> 
> And will Socialist Worker have coverage or just ignore it?



I heard from an swp full-timer in london that the office only found out on wednesday morning and were furious that he'd do this without telling them!  Haha should make for good viewing for a few days at least and as some have pointed out, if he plays it right it could turn out very well for respect.


----------



## Phototropic (Jan 6, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> I heard from an swp full-timer in london that the office only found out on wednesday morning and were furious that he'd do this without telling them!  Haha should make for good viewing for a few days at least and as some have pointed out, if he plays it right it could turn out very well for respect.



I would hope that some them have enough sense to see that GG has always used them for his own ends. I don't really fully beleive they always thought he was entirely commited. Surely it has always been a case of they need him and he needs them?

If they genuinly thought he was all for them then they are dafter than I already beleived.


----------



## rednblack (Jan 6, 2006)

i've just txted pickmans 

this is beyond words HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## janeb (Jan 6, 2006)

So, as parliament is back before bb ends, what crucial votes could Galloway miss, anyone know??


----------



## boxinghefner (Jan 6, 2006)

> > Originally Posted by hibee
> > HOLY FUCKING SHITE
> >
> > Watch all the trots now try and claim this is anything other than a total embarrasment
> ...



Not all trots are apologists for Galloway - it is fairly clear this is a total embarrassment for George and co.


----------



## Dilzybhoy (Jan 6, 2006)

I like the fella. Very entertaining.
I watched him sleeping earlier on for about 2 seconds.
I hope he talks in his sleep. That would be interesting.

He can't lose here so it's not a gamble.
Those that hate him will vote to keep him in.
Those that like him will vote to keep him in.

Pickman's model will enjoy the spectacle.

Should be fun.  

Has he said more on bb than in parliament yet?


----------



## the B (Jan 6, 2006)

No... you'd want to see him get out of there as soon as possible and be humilitated for being unpopular.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 6, 2006)

Galloway.    

Respect.   

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 6, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Groucho, a RESPECTER with a bit of brain ...


Hard to see what your playground comments add (or, indeed, ever add) to this discussion.


----------



## rednblack (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Hard to see what your playground comments add (or, indeed, ever add) to this discussion.



i'd like to see you contribute something other than witless and tedious pedanticisms and weak as ditchwater liberal spite/yellow cliffisms to a thread, the bean was just being nice - a concept you seem to find hard to understand


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 6, 2006)

What's a yellow cliffism? Is that like Dover, only with tooth decay?


----------



## hibee (Jan 6, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> This is all i need.Two teenage daughters and a wife obessesed with bloody reality shows, the girls with E4 in their bedrooms on freeview and instead of the normal fascsinating  conversations I have with them about is Jordan a product of feminism, doesJoe Pesquali share a similar relationship to that of Norman Wisden in Albania as a symbol of the little man against the big bossess or how can we fight poverty and an underpriveleged childhood by taking darren day as a role model , we shall now be reduced to talking george galloway and the need for a 'socialist' alternative to the Labour party. Some things you can't make up.
> 
> Now where are those junior IWCA club cards?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

Good line up C4.

I nearly felloff my chair when I saw Gorgeous George


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jan 6, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> You don't think she's a real anarchist, I don't think AWLers are real Trotskyists. As for being involved with anarchist groups, by that criterion the total number of anarchists in Britain wouldn't reach 200!


You're being an utter twat now, Nigel


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> If by going on Big Brother, millions of people get to see Galloway as a human being rather than a demonised monster and hear more about the case for a socialist alternative to New Labour - that can only be a good thing.



It's true! Did anyone see the way he masterfully took charge of the situation to make sure Maggot got the last beer? If that's not a living illustration of the principle "From each...to each", then I don't know what is!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 6, 2006)

As usual with Galloway, the whole thing is worth rather less energy than is being expended on it by his political opponents. It's not outrageous, it's not stupid, it's not laughable, it's not a monstrous egotrip, it's just an appearance on a television programme for the purposes of publicity, both for him and for anything he wants to say. It's not, I think, likely to particularly effective but it doesn't really _matter_ very much. It's not like George is easily embarrassed and embarrassment is the most harmful thing that can come out of it. Probably.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 6, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> And will Socialist Worker have coverage or just ignore it?



Can you imagine the headline if he wins!?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2006)

I would start laughing about this but I fear I would stop breathing...

possibly the first sleb BB since Feltz went schizo that it'll be worth watching - and not just for the possible Bingham/Rodman antix (altho DR is a genuine sleb...has his star really fallen that far in the US?)

My money is on GG and Jodie Marsh shagging each other...
BTW - funniest thing so far on this thread has been Nigel and Radndom both trying to disown Kitten form their respective camps...


----------



## pk (Jan 6, 2006)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i'd like to see you contribute something other than witless and tedious pedanticisms and weak as ditchwater liberal spite/yellow cliffisms to a thread, the bean was just being nice - a concept you seem to find hard to understand



Donna Ferentes/<ed:removed> - As much as I think rednblack is a tosser, I have to agree with him here wholeheartedly.

Though why some of the trollinggang lot constantly refer to William as "the bean" on one hand and then insist there's no slagging of U75 posters encouraged over there is beyond me... seems Swarthy Lustbather and Ernestoflinch is still obsessed with this site and it's members, very sad...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2006)

Having hobknobbed with Fidel Castro and Saddam Hussein, it must make a nice change to chat to Michael Barrymore and Jodie Martian. Truly a man for all seasons.


----------



## pk (Jan 6, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I would start laughing about this but I fear I would stop breathing...
> 
> possibly the first sleb BB since Feltz went schizo that it'll be worth watching - and not just for the possible Bingham/Rodman antix (altho DR is a genuine sleb...has his star really fallen that far in the US?)
> 
> ...



Jodie Marsh looks alarmingly like Pete Burns in the right light...


----------



## districtline (Jan 6, 2006)

oh oh, only just seen these news. wow!


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 6, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Can you imagine the headline if he wins!?



'Comrades, gather arms, the revolution is upon us!' 

Nah, honestly though I'd expect the SWP to wait to see what the public response is first before even mentioning it in Socialist Worker. I would love it though if the front page had the number to call to vote for George!

As dissapointed as I am with Galloway's decision to go in, I'm just going to watch it for some more potentially brilliant quotes (such as calling Barrymore a popinjay or something along those lines). Vote George...


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 6, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Donna Ferentes/<ed:removed> - As much as I think rednblack is a tosser, I have to agree with him here wholeheartedly.
> 
> Though why some of the trollinggang lot constantly refer to William as "the bean" on one hand and then insist there's no slagging of U75 posters encouraged over there is beyond me... seems Swarthy Lustbather and Ernestoflinch is still obsessed with this site and it's members, very sad...



Another needless aggravating post from someone whose ego seems to be bigger than his IQ.
Obviously you don't make any pretence of slagging off rednblack and by your actions want to encourage others? 
Why start making allegations against exposters who have no right of reply PK. ?
I would suggest that if you have something to say that you go to the other site and say it there. Of course you  may or may not have your back up .Your post on the tube strike suggested that you don't feel yourself a coward so why act like one on here? Gimp.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 6, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> Ok, who has kidnapped Pickman's Model? I can't believe he's missing what should be the crowning momen of his urban career! It's been hours now and still no sign.



It's on live all day on E4. PM is glued to the TV, recording it, playing it back, taking notes...or he's got layed.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 6, 2006)

This is the RUC's presss release:

"From press@respectcoalition.org:

EMBARGOED UNTIL 2230 5.1.06

GEORGE GALLOWAYTAKES ON BIG BROTHER.

RESPECT MP GEORGE GALLOWAY HAS ENTERED C4'S CELEBRITY BIG BROTHER HOUSE.

POLITICIAN GG, FOUNDER OF THE RESPECT COALITION AND PROMINENT ANTI WAR LEADER IS LOOKINGFORWARD TO THIS NEW CHALENGE. 'iT'S GOOD FOR POLITICS' SAYS gg 'I BELIEVE THAT POLITICIANS SHOULDUSE EVERY OPPORTUNITY TO COMMUNICATE WITH PEOPLE. I'M A GREAT BELIVER IN THE DEMOCRATIC PROCESS. BB IS WATCHED BY MILLIONS. MORE YOUNG PEOPLE VOTE DURING BBTHAN IN THE GENERAL ELECTION! I HOPE THEY'LL VOTE FOR ME OVER THE NEXT FEW WEEKS.

GG WILL BE RAISING MONEY FOR THE BRITISH BASED CHARITY INTERPAL WHILE IN THE HOUSE."


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Your post on the tube strike suggested that you don't feel yourself a coward so why act like one on here? Gimp.


Can both of you stop this off-topic bullshit, please?


----------



## Ryazan (Jan 6, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Another needless aggravating post from someone whose ego seems to be bigger than his IQ.
> Obviously you don't make any pretence of slagging off rednblack and by your actions want to encourage others?
> Why start making allegations against exposters who have no right of reply PK. ?
> I would suggest that if you have something to say that you go to the other site and say it there. Of course you  may or may not have your back up .Your post on the tube strike suggested that you don't feel yourself a coward so why act like one on here? Gimp.



Steady....


----------



## Ryazan (Jan 6, 2006)

.....Faria......


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 6, 2006)

heard about George Galloway at this morning on the TV.  Could not believe it, what a forking embarrassment.  I just can see how this can play out any other way.  

fraternal greetings, resistanceMP3


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Can both of you stop this off-topic bullshit, please?



ok. but he needs to be kept in hand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> It's not outrageous, it's not stupid, it's not laughable, it's not a monstrous egotrip,


it's all those things, and more besides.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 6, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> ok. but he needs to be kept in hand.




Hopefully not in the Rebecca Loos/pig sense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> ok. but he needs to be kept in hand.




are you sure?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 6, 2006)

PM: what's george doing now? I don't have a tv in my computer room.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> PM: what's george doing now? I don't have a tv in my computer room.


i neither know nor care. i've never watched celebrity big brother and i don't intend to start now.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 6, 2006)

I've watched a little bit of it this morning, have to be honest he's coming across fairly ok, the odd bit of trivia here and there and seems to be quite friendly with that Rula woman....George you old charmer you


----------



## binka (Jan 6, 2006)

he was just banging on about abortion and how he is against it. then e4 cut the sound as soon as michale barrymore started to speak.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 6, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> he was just banging on about abortion and how he is against it. then e4 cut the sound as soon as michale barrymore started to speak.



 , wish he'd keep his mouth shut about that sort of thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> he was just banging on about abortion and how he is against it. then e4 cut the sound as soon as michale barrymore started to speak.


much more of that and either he'll get battered to death or he'll bore the other unfortunate inmates to death.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> , wish he'd keep his mouth shut about that sort of thing.


why? are you ashamed of his politicks?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> he was just banging on about abortion and how he is against it. then e4 cut the sound as soon as michale barrymore started to speak.






			
				SubCommandante said:
			
		

> George you old charmer you


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 6, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> why? are you ashamed of his politicks?



Quite simply, on that issue, yes.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 6, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> he was just banging on about abortion and how he is against it. then e4 cut the sound as soon as michale barrymore started to speak.



Oh for fuck's sake....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Oh for fuck's sake....


you're not embarrassed by yr _glorious_ leader, are you?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes. As are a few Respect members. But difference of opinion in any organisation is healty.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

Whats Galloways views on homosexuality him being a committed Catholic and all?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 6, 2006)

He voted to lower the age of gay sex, I think?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Whats Galloways views on homosexuality him being a committed Catholic and all?


he should be fucking committed!


----------



## binka (Jan 6, 2006)

only flicked it on for 5 minutes about half an hour ago it was. i cant quote directly but i can paraphrase. he said that he was against it (im sure he mentioned religious reasons) but that he wouldnt campaign against it in the commons (but only because he doesnt think he would get enough support from other mps) and that at 28 weeks almost any baby can survive outside the womb with current medical technology. the people he was speaking to seemed to agree.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 6, 2006)

I wonder who's going to be the first to libel Galloway on this thread


----------



## mk12 (Jan 6, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> only flicked it on for 5 minutes about half an hour ago it was. i cant quote directly but i can paraphrase. he said that he was against it (im sure he mentioned religious reasons) but that he wouldnt campaign against it in the commons (but only because he doesnt think he would get enough support from other mps) and that at 28 weeks almost any baby can survive outside the womb with current medical technology. the people he was speaking to seemed to agree.



Damn. I wanted Michael Barrymore in the party too.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 6, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> are you sure?



i have Lustbather lined up for the job


----------



## binka (Jan 6, 2006)

will be interesting to see how much of gerogie's political views c4 decide to show. wonder if he will blame the editing if (when) he comes across badly...


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 6, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> I've watched a little bit of it this morning, have to be honest he's coming across fairly ok, the odd bit of trivia here and there and seems to be quite friendly with that Rula woman....George you old charmer you



George & Rula are "old comrades" Rula had some connection with the Nicaragua Solidarity Campaign in the 1980's & I think was connected with the Redgrave's (RCP..??) lot.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 6, 2006)

*Did he have a brain haemorrhage*

Well at least this will be a good test of the SWP's brainwashing abilities.  We're already seeing signs of a weakness in the program from a few of the members on here and a dangerous and unprecedented pattern of expressing dismay at something one of "their lot" has done.

On the other hand moti and Levien are standing up for the traditional "my brain has been replaced with a tape recorder" faction of the party.  

Will the party manage to re-affirm discipline and the traditional harmonious bleating among its members at anything that GG does?  A much more entertaining story than anything that will happen on the box.  Will we be treated to lectures on the merits of celeb culture and the importance of using it to 'reach the people'?

From the Respect point of view - it's gotta be a disaster even if GG comes out of it well - in which case the rest of the party will be even more subservient to his completely and utterly out of control ego.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> George & Rula are "old comrades" Rula had some connection with the Nicaragua Solidarity Campaign in the 1980's & I think was connected with the Redgrave's (RCP..??) lot.


 Apparently he said to her, 'We have a friend in common from the NSC days', Who? rula asked and he said 'Charlotte Coleman' - who has been dead for some years now. I didn't see it, so don't know if it was a gen fuck up or what.


----------



## rosa (Jan 6, 2006)

Cashing in on the election victory by bringing his book out? Fair play.
Missing a crucial vote on the anti-terror bill to promote said book? Prepared to overlook that one.
Taking three weeks out from serving his constituents and doing any kind of campaigning to identify himself as a celebrity on a par with a page 3 model and a woman famous for banging sven goran eriksson to appear in a fucking gameshow? No,sorry,crossing the line.

i bet i'm not the only person to have cancelled a standing order to respect this morning. And as for anyone trying to justify it as good publicity for respect (and you're in a tiny minority even within respect),anyone who joins respect on the basis that they thought george gallowy was good in big brother is clearly too stupid to be allowed to vote.


----------



## moti (Jan 6, 2006)

*reply to Gurrier*

Gurrier though of course you are an intellectual giant, a man/woman who is a 'free' thinker and far to clever to ever agree with anyone else, let alone join together with others who think like you so you maybe more effective in your ablility to do what you think is right...

...you are also a wanker of the most self-abusing sad kind

I don't need anyone to tell me what to think thank you, I'm an adult and can come to my own decisions about things, though I often like to discuss my opinions with people who I trust politcally - do you ever do that or do you just keep you opinions to yourself and urban75?

I don't agree with everything that George says but that's ok he doesn't agree with all my politics

I do think BB is an interesting risky adventure, but then politics is about taking risks, I think it's funny the high falutin' attitude some 'lefties' take to popular culture, implying of course that 'ordinary' people are just vessels that have ideas poured into their head and not people with lives who may disagree with what they see/hear, far better to get out to millions of people where they are 'at' than sit at your computer telling me what I do or do not think...

it's shocking I know I came up with that all myself, good hey? Funny that but seeing as I'm a lecturer I have to do that quite a lot, you know apply marxist analysis to the real world...

...ever get out into the real world Gurrier?


----------



## osterberg (Jan 6, 2006)

Galloway's a clown and an embarrassment.I was considering renewing my respect membership that I let lapse last year but I'll have to go away and think about it now.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> Gurrier though of course you are an intellectual giant, a man/woman who is a 'free' thinker and far to clever to ever agree with anyone else, let alone join together with others who think like you so you maybe more effective in your ablility to do what you think is right...
> 
> ...you are also a wanker of the most self-abusing sad kind
> 
> ...



don't know the in's and out's of this argument but I think you make a good point about lefties looking down on popular culture, as if people don't intepret it in a multitude of ways and to their own needs/whims.

In many ways Big Brother is the ultimate subversion of celebrity, it removes their myth and airs and replaces it with ridicule and banality, celebrities are not so much worshipped as condemned like christians to the lions.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> I do think BB is an interesting risky adventure, but then politics is about taking risks, I think it's funny the high falutin' attitude some 'lefties' take to popular culture, implying of course that 'ordinary' people are just vessels that have ideas poured into their head



From http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/article.php?article_id=1160

"If that isn't enough, on the programme's website you can log on at any time of day or night and view the contestants. There are even cameras in the toilet and shower rooms. Channel 4 has refuted the claim that the contestants are being exploited, saying all of them volunteered to do the show.

Of course they volunteered. But that doesn't make it alright. The contestants
are desperate to appear on TV. They will do anything to win the £70,000 prize
money or land a job as a TV presenter. The hamsters in the show have got more personality than this bunch.

The contestants are sad, vulnerable people. That's why it makes it even more disgusting to see Channel 4 taking advantage of them in order to raise its viewing figures.

Channel 4 is not just exploiting the contestants. It is debasing the viewers as well. By watching Big Brother you too become part of the dehumanising process."




			
				moti said:
			
		

> I'm a lecturer I have to do that quite a lot, you know apply marxist analysis to the real world...



Ooooh! A university educashun! That showed you gurrier!


----------



## gurrier (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> Gurrier though of course you are an intellectual giant, a man/woman who is a 'free' thinker and far to clever to ever agree with anyone else, let alone join together with others who think like you so you maybe more effective in your ablility to do what you think is right...
> 
> ...you are also a wanker of the most self-abusing sad kind
> 
> ...


  

* blows kiss *

 

Dear oh dear - it didn't take much for you to pull rank did it.

A real lecturer - oh my I'm impressed!

 

Your little pen-portrait of me is spot on.  How did you know that I self-abuse? (do they teach you that in lecturer school?)

Can you give me some more lectures about the shortcomings in my character?  Will I have to remunerate you?  

But honestly, I reckon that you represent a new low among swappies on urban. Your few recent postings have betrayed all the signs of a ludicrous self of self importance (a lecturer!) and the type of elitism that is the stock in trade of the managerial and condescending attitude that is so prevalent amongst your party's cadre.  Your ridiculous fit of pique in which you invent a long list of characteristics for me on also reveals you to have a terribly thin skin old bean.  

If you do seriously believe that this is an 'interesting risky adventure' and are not simply defending it on the basis of 'my party right or wrong' then I take back the remark about your brain being replaced by a tape recorder.  I replace it with a remark about you being a moron of world class standing and I realise that there was nothing to replace in the first place.

Posting to internet bulletin boards to tell everybody that they are geeks sitting at their computers while you are a big man in the real world isn't very clever is it?

Inventing a personality and a set of positions for anonymous posters on bulletin boards on the basis of vanishingly small evidence is similarly dim-witted.  

I would also hazard a guess that being a lecturer is not exactly what most people would consider to be a front-line position in either the class struggle or the real world.


----------



## moti (Jan 6, 2006)

>Ooooh! A university educashun!

Nigel that's exactly the kind of intellectual level I would expect from a SP member, god at the G8 meeting I was in at Edinburgh three of your lot got up and said virtually exactly the same thing, in a nice patronising tone as well - you know - "you don't understand, because of the falling rate of profit etc..."

I notice you don't comment on the early part of my post, because you have nothing to say because SP successes are few and far between

btw linking to old SW articles won't do, we don't all think the same, this is celebrity BB which is different from the normal BB and unlike you, I presume i don't spend all my time sneering at popular culture but realise that like everything else under capitalism it is criss-crossed with contradictions, but then I suppose dialectics is not the SP's strong point

(interesting aside I meet some of the trotskyist students who broke from the ISR in Moscow recently (they are not in the IS either), they broke because your organisers tried to argue that because Althusser was a stalinist/maoist he shouldn't be read, when they argued this, the argument for not reading him came down to "he doesn't agree with Ted Grant"!!! What a joke!)


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 6, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> * blows kiss *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Now, THAT'S funny!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 6, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Now, THAT'S funny!



Aye, how to put an FE lecturer in his place


----------



## Phototropic (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> btw linking to old SW articles won't do, we don't all think the same, this is celebrity BB which is different from the normal BB and unlike you, I presume i don't spend all my time sneering at popular culture but realise that like everything else under capitalism it is criss-crossed with contradictions, but then I suppose dialectics is not the SP's strong point



How are the two different? Apart one uses vacuuous noboides and the other vacuuous somebodies?


----------



## gurrier (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> btw linking to old SW articles won't do, we don't all think the same, this is celebrity BB which is different from the normal BB and unlike you, I presume i don't spend all my time sneering at popular culture but realise that like everything else under capitalism it is criss-crossed with contradictions, but then I suppose dialectics is not the SP's strong point


Interesting use of dialectics!  How any marxist worth his or her salt could possibly miss the revolutionary potential of the contradictions between big brother and celebrity big brother is beyond me.  Nigel is clearly wanting in education.


----------



## moti (Jan 6, 2006)

*pleased to have fan*

oh Gurrier you are a love, I'd love to enlighten you but I'm afraid you can't afford my rates...

>posting to internet bulletin boards to tell everybody that they are geeks >sitting at their computers while you are a big man in the real world isn't >very clever is it?

oh but it is donthca think it's totally post-modern of me?

>Inventing a personality and a set of positions for anonymous posters on >bulletin boards on the basis of vanishingly small evidence is similarly dim->witted. 

but I thought i had you down pat...doh! must try harder...is it one box of kleenex a day not two? 

btw i also went to the school of hard knocks and the university of life and had to work as a chimney sweep when I where i nipper too - do I now qualify to be in the 'real' world according to all your all-seeing, all-knowing liberal mind?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 6, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> Well at least this will be a good test of the SWP's brainwashing abilities.  We're already seeing signs of a weakness in the program from a few of the members on here and a dangerous and unprecedented pattern of expressing dismay at something one of "their lot" has done.
> 
> On the other hand moti and Levien are standing up for the traditional "my brain has been replaced with a tape recorder" faction of the party.
> 
> ...


Oh the sheep out already, four legs good, SW is bad.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> Nigel that's exactly the kind of intellectual level I would expect from a SP member



It's exactly the kind of response an arsehole who thinks bragging about the fact that he/she is "a lecturer" in response to a political argument is a good idea should expect from pretty much anyone.




			
				moti said:
			
		

> I notice you don't comment on the early part of my post, because you have nothing to say because SP successes are few and far between



Tell it to the GAMA workers. Or to the people who don't have to pay the water tax in Dublin. Or to the term time workers in Northern Ireland. Or to the PCS members who continuously elect a Socialist Party dominated leadership. Or to the hundreds of young people who have been helping the Socialist Party grow once more while the SWP falls apart.




			
				moti said:
			
		

> btw linking to old SW articles won't do, we don't all think the same,



But you do such a good impression.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 6, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> Interesting use of dialectics!  How any marxist worth his or her salt could possibly miss the revolutionary potential of the contradictions between big brother and celebrity big brother is beyond me.  Nigel is clearly wanting in education.




   

Thank fuck for George Gallahway! I've not laughed so much in weeks!


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 6, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> Tell it to the GAMA workers. Or to the people who don't have to pay the water tax in Dublin. Or to the term time workers in Northern Ireland. Or to the PCS members who continuously elect a Socialist Party dominated leadership. Or to the hundreds of young people who have been helping the Socialist Party grow once more while the SWP falls apart.



Never mind all that! Show us your celebrity!


----------



## articul8 (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> I do think BB is an interesting risky adventure, but then politics is about taking risks



I look forward to the next round of SWP risk taking...What next? Maybe Lindsey German on "I'm a celebrity get me out of here"?  Chris Nineham on pop idol?


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 6, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> I look forward to the next round of SWP risk taking...What next? Maybe Lindsey German on "I'm a celebrity get me out of here"?



Shurely "Ready, Steady, Cook!"?


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 6, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> Cashing in on the election victory by bringing his book out? Fair play.
> Missing a crucial vote on the anti-terror bill to promote said book? Prepared to overlook that one.
> Taking three weeks out from serving his constituents and doing any kind of campaigning to identify himself as a celebrity on a par with a page 3 model and a woman famous for banging sven goran eriksson to appear in a fucking gameshow? No,sorry,crossing the line.
> 
> i bet i'm not the only person to have cancelled a standing order to respect this morning. And as for anyone trying to justify it as good publicity for respect (and you're in a tiny minority even within respect),anyone who joins respect on the basis that they thought george gallowy was good in big brother is clearly too stupid to be allowed to vote.



Well Said!


----------



## articul8 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Shurely "Ready, Steady, Cook!"?



I'm sure if you told her that fish eyes and kangaroos balls were an "ethnic delicacy" she would find them simply divine!


----------



## sihhi (Jan 6, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> only flicked it on for 5 minutes about half an hour ago it was. i cant quote directly but i can paraphrase. he said that he was against it (im sure he mentioned religious reasons) but that he wouldnt campaign against it in the commons (*but only because he doesnt think he would get enough support from other mps*) and that at 28 weeks almost any baby can survive outside the womb with current medical technology. the people he was speaking to seemed to agree.



Priceless! 
Any other gems cos I don't have digital TV.
What else has he been saying?


----------



## treelover (Jan 6, 2006)

When I was around 13, i used to occasionally knock around with Pete Burns , he was a genuine one off, a very strange personality wearing Aladdin Sane/Bowie type gear to school at 14,then Mao style outfits at punk club Erics. it must be terribly hard trying to be alternative now when everyone is, hence the PS.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 6, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> Or to the hundreds of young people who have been helping the Socialist Party grow once more while the SWP falls apart.


I wonder whether "we're growing and growing, you're falling apart" is not a minor hostage to fortune.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 6, 2006)

treelover said:
			
		

> When I was around 13, i used to occasionally knock around with Pete Burns , he was a genuine one off, a very strange personality wearing Aladdin Sane/Bowie type gear to school at 14,then Mao style outfits at punk club Erics. it must be terribly hard trying to be alternative now when everyone is, hence the PS.


Isn't Pete Burns the chap who looks like he's dead without looking like he means to look like that?


----------



## treelover (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah, the erm man with blonde wig...his father was German, you know...


----------



## tollbar (Jan 6, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> I look forward to the next round of SWP risk taking...What next? Maybe Lindsey German on "I'm a celebrity get me out of here"?  Chris Nineham on pop idol?



Galloway was approached for "I'm a celebrity'.  he said in his scottish mail on sunday column that he admired Carole Thatcher because she was the sort of woman who built the empire  

Carole and George, now theres a combination worth contemplating


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> this is celebrity BB which is different from the normal BB and unlike you, I presume i don't spend all my time sneering at popular culture but realise that like everything else under capitalism it is criss-crossed with contradictions, but then I suppose dialectics is not the SP's strong point



ROFLMAO!!11!!

It's a reality game show _of a special kind_, everyone


----------



## cathal marcs (Jan 6, 2006)

revol68 said:
			
		

> In many ways Big Brother is the ultimate subversion of celebrity, it removes their myth and airs and replaces it with ridicule and banality, celebrities are not so much worshipped as condemned like christians to the lions.



Grotesque George fed to the lions now that will be quality TV


----------



## Dan U (Jan 6, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> George and Faria are made for each other.  Both a pair of egomaniac self publicists. How can anyone on the left defend this cunt appearing on a programme aiding the rehabilitation of fucking Barrymore.



what has being on the left got to do with not wanting to aid barrymores rehabilitation?


----------



## Matt S (Jan 6, 2006)

Someone just sent me this:

http://beta.cergis.com/george/

Matt


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2006)

Random said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!11!!
> 
> It's a reality game show _of a special kind_, everyone



Yeah, all the conestants come from that alternate reality called SlebLand.

It's like AdLand except only people who appear in Heat or OK! can enter.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2006)

> it must be terribly hard trying to be alternative now when everyone is...



One of the funniest things I've read in a while.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 6, 2006)

Matt S said:
			
		

> Someone just sent me this:
> 
> http://beta.cergis.com/george/
> 
> Matt


but then I suppose he would argue that he is trying to rally the masses in opposing war, which is causing the taxpayer significantly more:
http://nationalpriorities.org/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=182


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> but then I suppose he would argue that he is trying to rally the masses in opposing war, which is causing the taxpayer significantly more:
> http://nationalpriorities.org/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=182



Maybe he thinks that you could combine a BB eviction poll with a general election?

'Downing Street Big Brother'

Day 3,650 in the house. Torny is still reet unpopular with the voeters but is grimly hanging on...'

(sorry, can't quite work out how to type northen blokeys accent)


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Jan 6, 2006)

I vote the people of Bethnal Green and Bow (Myself included) storm the Big Brother house and march the fucker back to work!  Anyone else up for it?


----------



## osterberg (Jan 6, 2006)

cathal marcs said:
			
		

> Grotesque George fed to the lions now that will be quality TV



 They'd choke on his ego.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 6, 2006)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> I vote the people of Bethnal Green and Bow (Myself included) storm the Big Brother house and march the fucker back to work!  Anyone else up for it?



On Monday 5 September 1921, 10,000 local residents marched down the East India Road to oppose the imprisonment of the Poplar councillors ...


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 6, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> Cashing in on the election victory by bringing his book out? Fair play.
> Missing a crucial vote on the anti-terror bill to promote said book? Prepared to overlook that one.
> Taking three weeks out from serving his constituents and doing any kind of campaigning to identify himself as a celebrity on a par with a page 3 model and a woman famous for banging sven goran eriksson to appear in a fucking gameshow? No,sorry,crossing the line.
> 
> i bet i'm not the only person to have cancelled a standing order to respect this morning. And as for anyone trying to justify it as good publicity for respect (and you're in a tiny minority even within respect),anyone who joins respect on the basis that they thought george gallowy was good in big brother is clearly too stupid to be allowed to vote.


I'm not trying to justify in any way him appearing on Big Brother, I've already been saidI am embarrassed by it.  However, serving your constituents doesn't always mean being in Parliament imo.  The real politics side outside Parliament.

Respect Rmp3


----------



## boxinghefner (Jan 6, 2006)

> I think it's funny the high falutin' attitude some 'lefties' take to popular culture, implying of course that 'ordinary' people are just vessels that have ideas poured into their head and not people with lives who may disagree with what they see/hear, far better to get out to millions of people where they are 'at' than sit at your computer telling me what I do or do not think...



good god - here we go. 

If all goes to plan the SWP will replace the 'Transitional Programme' with a TV programme.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 6, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> However, serving your constituents doesn't always mean being in Parliament imo.  The real politics side outside Parliament.


Yep, everybody knows that real politics lives in "the other house" - the big brother house!


----------



## rednblack (Jan 6, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> The real politics side outside Parliament.
> 
> Respect Rmp3



yeah on sleb bb lol!


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 6, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> However, serving your constituents doesn't always mean being in Parliament imo.  The real politics side outside Parliament.
> 
> Respect Rmp3


How, pray, is GG serving the interests of the good folk of Death Knell Green by tarting about with jodie, faria, dennis and the rest of these nauseating, synthetic micro-talents? 
I agree with you entirely. the real politics IS outside parliament; campaigning, speaking at meetings, ceaselessly badgering officialdom, organising agitation, forging links with TUs, various NGos etc. 
can't see too much of that happening here!

christ no wonder you're embarrassed...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh the comedy value of it.

Don't worry in the end GG will be found floating face down in the tub, and Michael Barrymore will be claiming he never came out of his bedroom all night.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 6, 2006)

George please go to the diary room...........


----------



## newbie (Jan 6, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> i bet i'm not the only person to have cancelled a standing order to respect this morning. And as for anyone trying to justify it as good publicity for respect (and you're in a tiny minority even within respect),anyone who joins respect on the basis that they thought george gallowy was good in big brother is clearly too stupid to be allowed to vote.



Is it worse that he tries to talk to a new audience, or that ordinary people might listen to him?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> Is it worse that he tries to talk to a new audience, or that ordinary people might listen to him?



It would be nice if he actually spoke to his own constituents first.

This sounds like yet another public foray to feed GG's gargantuan ego to me.

I really don't see what the people of Bethnal Green and Bow are going to get from this, and they are supposed to be his employers after all.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 6, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> If you accept the logic that MP's can stand on the dunghill of Parliament to get socialist ideas accross why not BB?  It get better veiwing figures
> 
> Seriously though if he plays it smart he could really use this as an oppotunity to put accross some of his ideas to an audience that would never be reached by conventional politics, millions of people.  Even if I have to drink a bottle of whisky a show to get through the cringeworthy awfulness of the whole thing it _could_ be worth it if he plays his cards right and doesn't shot his mouth off.
> 
> He supposed to be speaking in Manchester soon and this can't do our chances of filling the venue any harm.



Millions only watch the nightly edit.  Apart from his relationship with the PM, I wouldn't expect much else to get through the edit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

Galloway voters in 'where's our MP' protest

(I would guess local labour activists from the report and refusal to give names)


----------



## articul8 (Jan 6, 2006)

yes, almost certainly a labour orchestrated protest.  Having said that, though, I bet a lot of people in the area would feel they had a point.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 6, 2006)

He's a fucking embarrasment, his justificaton for doing the prog on the RESPECT website was frankly toe curling (not the bit about raising money for a Palistinian charity).

KoD


----------



## audiotech (Jan 6, 2006)

.....and maybe this lot involved too?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 6, 2006)

Of course....if he wins.......  

Come On Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 6, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> How, pray, is GG serving the interests of the good folk of Death Knell Green by tarting about with jodie, faria, dennis and the rest of these nauseating, synthetic micro-talents?
> I agree with you entirely. the real politics IS outside parliament; campaigning, speaking at meetings, ceaselessly badgering officialdom, organising agitation, forging links with TUs, various NGos etc.
> can't see too much of that happening here!
> 
> christ no wonder you're embarrassed...


don't selectively quote to distort what I said, its stupid to do.






			
				ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> *I'm not trying to justify in any way him appearing on Big Brother*, I've already been saidI am embarrassed by it.  However, serving your constituents doesn't always mean being in Parliament imo.  The real politics side outside Parliament.
> 
> Respect Rmp3


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 6, 2006)

rednblack said:
			
		

> yeah on sleb bb lol!


don't selectively quote to distort what I said, its stupid to do.






			
				ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> *I'm not trying to justify in any way him appearing on Big Brother*, I've already been saidI am embarrassed by it.  However, serving your constituents doesn't always mean being in Parliament imo.  The real politics side outside Parliament.
> 
> Respect Rmp3


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

Nor does it mean being on BB. Is that better?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 6, 2006)

Heard Galloways gofer, Ron McKay on radio 5 last night saying that Galloway doesnt need to be in BG&B as he has a crack team of assistants doing his work for him whilst hes in the House.  Not much change from normal then as far as I can see. He might as well be at home...in portugal.


----------



## Karac (Jan 6, 2006)

Whats going with his hair?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 6, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Whats going with his hair?



Its going


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 6, 2006)

Who do you think he'll shag first?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

Pete Burns


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2006)

"I'm one of the leaders of the anti-war movement"

Are you George?  Interesting.....

cunt.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 6, 2006)

I think he's doing okay so far...

And he _is_ one of the leaders of the anti-war movement in Britain...


----------



## tollbar (Jan 6, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Who do you think he'll shag first?



Fariah, I reckon.  She likes older, powerful men.

George has the Muslim world behind him.

You cant get much more powerful then that.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> I think he's doing okay so far...
> 
> considering the opposition he'd need to be asleep not to.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> I think he's doing okay so far...
> 
> And he _is_ one of the leaders of the anti-war movement in Britain...



Funny, I don't recall Gorgeous George being acknowledged as such by grassroots opinion. 

And I definitely don't consider him to be leading me anywhere.

He certainly isn't acknowledged by anyone I know (outside of the SWP/RESPECT) as being a leader of them or anyone else.


----------



## hibee (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> I think he's doing okay so far...
> 
> And he _is_ one of the leaders of the anti-war movement in Britain...



One day I would like to think you will live up to your name and actually rebel against something, rather than just trot out what you think your leaders would like to hear


----------



## articul8 (Jan 6, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Who do you think he'll shag first?



faria, obviously.  She'll do anything to get famous.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 6, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Funny, I don't recall Gorgeous George being acknowledged as such by grassroots opinion.
> 
> And I definitely don't consider him to be leading me anywhere.
> 
> He certainly isn't acknowledged by anyone I know (outside of the SWP/RESPECT) as being a leader of them or anyone else.



Oh sorry - perhaps you'd like to suggest some alternative 'grassroots recognised' national leaders of the anti-war movement that you do recognise?  

Galloway is a Vice President of the Stop the War Coalition in Britain...


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 6, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> One day I would like to think you will live up to your name and actually rebel against something, rather than just trot out what you think your leaders would like to hear



Yeah, because the SWP leadership spend time on U75 don't they?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 6, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Heard Galloways gofer, Ron McKay on radio 5 last night saying that Galloway doesnt need to be in BG&B as he has a crack team of assistants doing his work for him whilst hes in the House.  Not much change from normal then as far as I can see. *He might as well be at home...in portugal.*



he just told barrymore he lives off brick lane????


----------



## Karac (Jan 6, 2006)

Three options here i think
1-George is going to popularise Socialism to the masses via BB.
2-Get kicked out for groping Faria Alam
3-Have a fully fledged nervous breakdown live on air.

Id go for option 2


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> he just told barrymore he lives off brick lane????


He has to 'live' in the constituency for legal/electoral reasons. I doubt he actually does.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Oh sorry - perhaps you'd like to suggest some alternative 'grassroots recognised' national leaders of the anti-war movement that you do recognise?
> 
> Galloway is a Vice President of the Stop the War Coalition in Britain...



I'm far more likely to recognise the grassroots people who turned out to flypost for events. 

The ones who got up at 5AM to get on the coaches to London and back.

The ones who sorted out booking coaches for various marches.

The ones who stood around in the pouring rain leafletting.

The ordinary (many non-political) people who gave up their day to come and protest.

Most of all, RW, I recognise the people who risked their liberty and their lives to perform direct action against the war on terror. 

At Fairford.

At Devonport. 

At Faslane. 

At Northwood. 

At Aldermaston.

At Burghfield.

All of these people risked their lives and liberty. Some were jailed, many were fined, and had harsh bail conditions imposed upon them. I'm far more likely to recognise their efforts than I am Galloway, or any other political hack for that matter.

But you won't find their names at the top of the guest list. You won't find them because they (as a rule) aren't egotistical or arrogant enough to push themselves into the public eye in a relentless search for more photos and column inches. 

Those are the people I recognise as having been the most important members of the anti-war movement.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2006)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> "I'm one of the leaders of the anti-war movement"


He said that?!

Doubleplus cunt.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 6, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Those are the people I recognise as having been the most important members of the anti-war movement.



Yes, very good.  Pity it was not the question I asked you.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> I think he's doing okay so far...


After a brief wander away from the flock towards pastures new, Rebel turns in fear and rejoins the happy flock.  Baaaaaaaaa


----------



## articul8 (Jan 6, 2006)

*hits the nail on the head*




			
				Pilgrim said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Those are the people I recognise as having been the most important members of the anti-war movement.


 
good post


----------



## moti (Jan 6, 2006)

*amen*

Pilgrim congrats you win the most moralistic post of the year award and it's only January! 

Leadership matters and I think Galloway can say he's done his share of popularising the anti-war movement here and across the world, movements are a dialectic between leaders and led, and there's no way round that...despite your utopian idealism

...and good to say Mr.editor trot out (no pun intended) the usual liberal anarchist nonsense of holding his handbag high in moralistic outrage at our boy Georgy calling himself a 'leader' oh how dare he?

jesus it's just like sixth form!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you still a lecturer?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Yes, very good.  Pity it was not the question I asked you.



Galloway isn't recognised as a leader by many within the anti-war movement, RW. Nationally recognised? How many people within the anti-war movement look at Galloway and immediately go 'Oh yes, that's George Galloway. He's our leader'? Outside of the SWP, very few. People came together around the issue because they felt strongly about it and wanted to make their feelings known, not because a demagogue like Galloway decided that they were going to.

Galloway public profile owes itself not so much to any sterling work he has done, but to his relentless and ever more narcissistic urge for self-publicity.
He makes a very pretty penny out of his assumed position as an anti-war leader, and he was happy enough to exploit it (and the SWP CC's credulity) to get himself one more term in office.

And the real leaders of the anti-war movement, if such a thing as 'leaders' existed, were the people I covered in my previous post. And, as I stated in that post, you won't find them being 'nationally recognised' because they don't have ego's big enough to take full credit for what they did. They don't demand to be photographed and quoted in the media. In fact, many spend their time trying to avoid exactly that. Galloway, on the other hand, is drawn to a photo opportunity like a moth to a candle flame. That is why Galloway is 'nationally recognised'. He is a narcissist and clever self-publicist, and his so-called 'national recognition' is down to this.

And perhaps, seeing as you (seemingly with no cognisance of your own hypocrisy) wish to accuse of ducking the question, you'd like to answer the points made about REAL leaders in my previous post. Oh, and the debate I offered to have with you about the Spanish Civil War (on another thread) is also awaiting your attention.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 6, 2006)

Pilgrim, for goodness sake, the idea that the led should have any say in who their leaders are is soooooo sixth form.  Grow up little boy and one day you could be an intellectual giant like me.  If you work hard you could even rise to be a *pauses for dramatic impact* lecturer like me, although I doubt you have the intellectual majesty to even aspire to such a lofty role dear boy.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I'm finding it entertaining.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> Pilgrim, for goodness sake, the idea that the led should have any say in who their leaders are is soooooo sixth form.  Grow up little boy and one day you could be an intellectual giant like me.  If you work hard you could even rise to be a *pauses for dramatic impact* lecturer like me, although I doubt you have the intellectual majesty to even aspire to such a lofty role dear boy.



A thousand apologies, O Great One.

Naturally, I will now scourge myself with a rolled-up copy of Socialist Review.

I also want to buy the entire print run of Socialist Worker, and join the Party, if such a grand array of great, wise and always-correct Inner Party intellectuals will deign to have so worthless a character as myself, and I will give my entire annual income to the Inner Party to do with as they please.

Of course, this means I will starve to death on the streets, but I will do anything to atone in the eyes of my beloved Central Committee.

Yours pleadingly,

Pilgrim.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 6, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> ...Galloway public profile owes itself not so much to any sterling work he has done, but to his relentless and ever more narcissistic urge for self-publicity..



Well, that is one view.  Other people might remember his work campaigning against UN sanctions on Iraq, his principled opposition to the war on Iraq which led to his expulsion from the Labour Party, his getting arrested at Faslane opposing nukes etc etc.  To quote John Pilger (not a SWP or Respect member) - 'Brave, powerful and eloquent...George Galloway’s work has saved countless lives, especially in Iraq … I salute him’...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Well, that is one view.  Other people might remember his work campaigning against UN sanctions on Iraq, his principled opposition to the war on Iraq which led to his expulsion from the Labour Party, his getting arrested at Faslane opposing nukes etc etc.  To quote John Pilger (not a SWP or Respect member) - 'Brave, powerful and eloquent...George Galloway’s work has saved countless lives, especially in Iraq … I salute him’...



Funny you should mention Faslane, RW.

I was there in July (we managed to close the base for a whole day, BTW) and had ample opportunity to discuss GG's commitment to this issue.

The pattern goes something like this:

1. The protest starts. Roads are blocked, fences cut, blockades are put in place.

2. The Press arrive and begin doing interviews, taking photos and filming footage.

3. GG arrives. He stays long enough to get as much media attention as possible, and then leaves almost as soon as the media have departed for the day.

4. The protest continues, without GG as he has gone home.

And getting arrested at Faslane is not (in direct action circles) considered to be the most uncommon event in the world. Hundreds end up in the cells every year, and they don't need the incentive of the world's Press being there either.

And I'm still waiting for answers on my earlier post in this thread and on the Spanish Civl War thread.

Over to you.


----------



## boxinghefner (Jan 6, 2006)

> ...this is celebrity BB which is different from the normal BB ....



that is classic, thank you kindly. 
Can we have that as the tagline for next weeks SW?


----------



## BarryB (Jan 6, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> On Monday 5 September 1921, 10,000 local residents marched down the East India Road to oppose the imprisonment of the Poplar councillors ...



Love to know what you think about GG appearing on the show Fisher Gate.

BarryB


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 6, 2006)

Those gloating over GG being on BB should perhaps take note of the betting odds for him to win.

When he went in to win, he was an outsider at 14/1 - now the odds have fallen to about 10/1...

That seems to suggest his popularity is rising...


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

You ever been in a bookies RW?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 6, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Three options here i think
> 1-George is going to popularise Socialism to the masses via BB.
> 2-Get kicked out for groping Faria Alam
> 3-Have a fully fledged nervous breakdown live on air.
> ...


Option 4: George is going to popularise BB to loads of socialists. Come next July Socialist Worker and Socialist Review will be battling it out to be "The official Big Brother newspaper". Meanwhile you won't be able to move on urban BB threads for bloody socialists gettiing down with the kids and banging on about this new and happening BB thing being really where it's at.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Those gloating over GG being on BB should perhaps take note of the betting odds for him to win.
> 
> When he went in to win, he was an outsider at 14/1 - now the odds have fallen to about 10/1...
> 
> That seems to suggest his popularity is rising...


You've not watched this before have you?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention Faslane, RW.
> 
> I was there in July (we managed to close the base for a whole day, BTW) and had ample opportunity to discuss GG's commitment to this issue.
> 
> ...



Er, RW?

Does the above ring any bells?

Or are you simply going to pretend the questions posed don't exist?


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 6, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> If you work hard you could even rise to be a *pauses for dramatic impact* lecturer like me



Jaysus Christ.  I find it easier to believe you were a priest.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2006)

Nah phil, moti was bigging himself up earlier for being a lecturer and trying to give us all a lesson in dialectics but really only suceeding in displaying his own hang ups and intellectual fears. G. was just continuing the theme.


----------



## rednblack (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> What's a yellow cliffism? Is that like Dover, only with tooth decay?



what yellow socialism was to socialism you are to cliffism


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 6, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Nah phil, moti was bigging himself up earlier for being a lecturer and trying to give us all a lesson in dialectics but really only suceeding in displaying his own hang ups and intellectual fears. G. was just continuing the theme.



Thank God for that.  For a moment I thought he actually *was* a lecturer, ridiculous I know, but its getting late.


----------



## cathal marcs (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Well, that is one view.  Other people might remember his work campaigning against UN sanctions on Iraq, his principled opposition to the war on Iraq which led to his expulsion from the Labour Party, his getting arrested at Faslane opposing nukes etc etc.  To quote John Pilger (not a SWP or Respect member) - 'Brave, powerful and eloquent...George Galloway’s work has saved countless lives, especially in Iraq … I salute him’...




Fuck me reb I thought folk were quite harsh in slagging you and it was taking liberties but throughout this thread you’re scrapping the barrel defence of Galloway and trotbot line you almost seem like a caricature of yourself soz mate


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Option 4: George is going to popularise BB to loads of socialists. Come next July Socialist Worker and Socialist Review will be battling it out to be "The official Big Brother newspaper". Meanwhile you won't be able to move on urban BB threads for bloody socialists gettiing down with the kids and banging on about this new and happening BB thing being really where it's at.




How about a SWP sponsored Imam Big Brother - Where 12 Imams from around the globe battle it out for supremacy. The winner being the one that shows themselves to be most sexist and homophobic.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 6, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Thank God for that.  For a moment I thought he actually *was* a lecturer, ridiculous I know, but its getting late.


Geez, I thought it was obvious that I'm a coal-miner   
Except on weekends of course, when I'm an astronaut.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 6, 2006)

cathal marcs said:
			
		

> Fuck me reb I thought folk were quite harsh in slagging you and it was taking liberties but throughout this thread you’re scrapping the barrel defence of Galloway and trotbot line you almost seem like a caricature of yourself soz mate



Yeah - okay I'll give it a rest now.   I just think the attitude of too many Marxists on this question is well, 'un-Marxist'.  That's all.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 6, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> I just think the attitude of too many Marxists on this question is well, 'un-Marxist'.  That's all.



You have really made me laugh with that comment, RW. I wonder if you know why.


----------



## cathal marcs (Jan 7, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Yeah - okay I'll give it a rest now.   I just think the attitude of too many Marxists on this question is well, 'un-Marxist'.  That's all.





Please Reb shoosh bud. Sorry to sound cruel but youd rather I told you a bit like having BO but not really quite as embaressing. Your a good kid(your probably older than me) and that but your digging a hole for yourself keep the heid and weesht.


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2006)

Can i ibe the first to take RW up on his kind offer of a 10-1 bet on galloway to win?


----------



## BarryB (Jan 7, 2006)

Galloway and Respect/SWP say that they are against the Crossrail project because of its detrimental effect on his constituents. On Thursday 12 January Parliament will be considering motions relating to the Crossrail Bill. Will GG be in the Westminster area that day?

BarryB


----------



## moti (Jan 7, 2006)

*the things I love about Urban 75...*

...you know what

hey Pilgrim, Gurrier, oh yeah and you too Butchersapron you cuddly little thing you, gather round I want y'all to hear this, listen real close now because I'm going to say this only once...

the thing i love about Urban 75 is you can come on here at any time of year and be guaranteed to find the same bunch of folks spending all day talking about how much they don't like the SWP or Respect on numerous threads...

...and it doesn't make a blind bit of difference in the real world!

I came for my twice yearly visit because i knew you little munchkins couldn't not be talking about GG, and of course I was right look a whole 6 pages! About the same for debating the SWP too - even though you all hate 'em! wow! that's some self-loathing dontcha think?

ain't life grand?   

have fun while I'm gone!


----------



## moti (Jan 7, 2006)

*oops!*

oops in my excitment I put '6' when it should be '60'+ well done everyone!

go to the top of the class!

(I am a lecturer you know)


----------



## clv101 (Jan 7, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> As usual with Galloway, the whole thing is worth rather less energy than is being expended on it by his political opponents. It's not outrageous, it's not stupid, it's not laughable, it's not a monstrous egotrip, it's just an appearance on a television programme for the purposes of publicity, both for him and for anything he wants to say. It's not, I think, likely to particularly effective but it doesn't really _matter_ very much. It's not like George is easily embarrassed and embarrassment is the most harmful thing that can come out of it. Probably.


Indeed, I don't know what everyone's getting so worked up about.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 7, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> ...and it doesn't make a blind bit of difference in the real world!


Bit like lecturers then.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 7, 2006)

clv101 said:
			
		

> Indeed, I don't know what everyone's getting so worked up about.



You should pay a visit to Suburban & witness people getting worked up about whether you call it a sofa or a settee.


----------



## bolshiebhoy (Jan 7, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> I think he's doing okay so far...
> 
> And he _is_ one of the leaders of the anti-war movement in Britain...


Well he is mate but in all honesty this has to be one of the stupidest things he's ever done. I'm glad to be a member of Respect but this is unspeakably embarassing. The least political people I work with can see at the most basic level that this is a mockery of an MP's role.


----------



## darren redparty (Jan 7, 2006)

*George says I'm doing it for the audience*

george says 


> I'm doing it for the audience. The biggest audience I will ever have. Every night on prime-time television millions of viewers will tune in. Almost everyone in the country will see at least a part of at least one episode. In the slow January news month the newspapers will be chock-full of Big Brother.


http://www.respectcoalition.org/?ite=960 

 twat

edit; as soon as i posted this I read the first para again, 





> Firstly it was for Palestine.


 so I retract the twat and replace it with *monumentally pretentious twat*


----------



## nick1181 (Jan 7, 2006)

clv101 said:
			
		

> Indeed, I don't know what everyone's getting so worked up about.



Well it's Galloway innit.

The thing about well meaning, political correct people is that they sit around having intelligent conversations about politics etc - they're more or less bound by common values, a hatred for racism, fascism, unfairness and stupidity and cruelty generally.

But the thing they hate more than anything else, is someone who's on their side but might not be sincere... who has little chinks of hypocracy.

So you get this weird and entirely self-destructive situation that they'd far rather attack someone who's 90% in agreement with them - over the last 10% than someone who's like, 10% in agreement and 90% against them. I think they're idiots, but there you go. I've only just woken up and I'm a bit scratchy.


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Jan 7, 2006)

^^^^^
I totally agree, good post!


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 7, 2006)

Just watching GG on Big Brother for the first time, it's the overview thing.

What a fucking classic. At least people like Bolshie and Groucho have the grace to admit this is fucking embarassment, not just for RESPECT, but the STWC.

And considering how me and my sister were totally patronised in our first SWP branch meeting for suggesting Socialist Worker had sports and TV in it, moti moaning at the lack of respect for popular culture is a joke. Is describing the contestents as "less interesting than hamsters" not patronising then? And check out your "culture" page in SW, it's hardly full of popular culture. It makes me laugh how some SWP members will fly in the face of reality and logic to justify whatever the central committee says. If I was an SWP/RESPECT member and didn't wanna break democratic centralism I'd at least have the grace to just keep very quiet. But the cherry on the cake was moti trying to make a distinction between normal BB and celebrity BB. hahahahaha what a classic, as was the line "big brother of a special kind"......

It's a classic seeing Galloway being "down with the yoof".......great TV being a lefty, it's fucking great...... 

Galloway and Jodi Marsh, I reckon it's on the cards. Fariah is probably a more likely one though.

Actually to be fair to SW this weeks paper sees things in the culture page ranging from "The exhibition of work by the painter Diego Rodriguez de Silva y Velázquez (1559-1660)" to "Making History — Art and Documentary in Britain from 1929" to "Ibsen retrospective" and ending with "Marxism and Children’s Literature Conference".......I apologise for questioning the SWPs links to popular culture. Nothing on Galloway though. Maybe they were taken by surprise?


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 7, 2006)

Fucking classic, Galloway just told Jodie Marsh "you is well fit, proper buff like" and then winked at her and Fariah and pointed towards the hot tub......

Steamy stuff.....


----------



## max_freakout (Jan 7, 2006)

Respect response to Vikram Dodd's frontpage smear in the Guardian:


Response to front page article in Guardian by Vikram Dodd today. An 
edited version of this has been sent to the Guardian for publication.

George Galloway’s office was dealing with constituents’ problems on 
Friday just as we do every day of the week, including Christmas and New 
Year. Our office was, to my knowledge, unable to respond to only two 
calls from people saying they wanted to raise constituency problems - one 
who did not leave a phone number to return their call on and one where 
it was not possible, despite repeated attempts, to hear the number left. 
And this despite the fact that we were bombarded with dozens of fatuous 
calls from journalists like Dodd and that BT, unfortunately, failed to 
install the phones in our new office which was due to open on Friday.

Most MPs did not hold surgeries on Friday because of the parliamentary 
recess. But we did. A dozen constituents came to the surgery which we 
hold every Friday from 4pm to 7pm. The issues were predominantly the 
same as they always are - appalling housing conditions resulting from the 
year’s of neglect and lack of investment by the New Labour government 
in Whitehall and the New Labour Council in Tower Hamlets, and 
immigration and asylum problems arising from this government’s iniquitous, racist 
immigration and asylum legislation.

It was New Labour’s propaganda before last May’s election that George 
would not represent his constituency properly and it has remained so 
ever since. And yet not only has George held surgeries almost every week 
since his election and taken up and vigorously pursued hundreds of 
constituents’ problems, he has spoken at more public meetings on campaigning 
issues around the constituency than his New Labour predecessor did in 
all the eight anonymous years of her incumbency. He has combined this 
with taking the Respect message around the country speaking to thousands 
and playing a very significant role building the international anti-war 
movement.

Rob Hoveman, Assistant to George Galloway MP


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> You should pay a visit to Suburban & witness people getting worked up about whether you call it a sofa or a settee.




FFS - its clearly a couch.


----------



## hibee (Jan 7, 2006)

George Galloway's hopes to use his residency in the Big Brother house to denounce the Iraq war and Tony Blair may be thwarted after Channel 4 vowed he would not be allowed to use the show as a soapbox. 

So much for him using BB as a platform to oppose the war...


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 7, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Fucking classic, Galloway just told Jodie Marsh "you is well fit, proper buff like" and then winked at her and Fariah and pointed towards the hot tub......
> 
> Steamy stuff.....



ooerr!

do you think there is any truth to the rumour that GG's in the BB house with sacha ismail of the awl's cousin (faria alam) ?  who are the awl? )i've heard mention of them sometimes in P&P, but none the wiser)
unsubstantiated source


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2006)

All he did yesterday was quote Enoch Powell anyway.


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 7, 2006)

who did Enoch Poweell say "you is well fit, proper buff like" to


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2006)

Ian Paisley


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 7, 2006)

and what did Ian Paisley say?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2006)

What does he always say -  "Ulster says NO!"


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 7, 2006)

the awl don't like galloway. who are they? should i make another thread?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 7, 2006)

Someone put up the link to the BB website, but I'm still none the wiser.

I've only heard of Gorgeous George, Fariah Alam, Barrymore, and Rula Lenska.

I thought it was supposed to be 'celebrity' BB.  Who TF are the others?  Who on earth are: Chantelle, Dennis, Jodie, Maggot?!?, Pete, Preston and Traci?


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 7, 2006)

tangentlama said:
			
		

> the awl don't like galloway. who are they? should i make another thread?



Has anyone and idea of the current situation with reguard to the protest against GG outside his  office in East London?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes, it happened yesterday and was a local labour party set up - already reported on this thread at the time.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 7, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Someone put up the link to the BB website, but I'm still none the wiser.
> 
> I've only heard of Gorgeous George, Fariah Alam, Barrymore, and Rula Lenska.
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be 'celebrity' BB.  Who TF are the others?  Who on earth are: Chantelle, Dennis, Jodie, Maggot?!?, Pete, Preston and Traci?


Popular culture isn't your thing is it?


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 7, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Has anyone and idea of the current situation with reguard to the protest against GG outside his  office in East London?



who's protesting against him?


----------



## BarryB (Jan 7, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Yes, it happened yesterday and was a local labour party set up - already reported on this thread at the time.



No. People guessed that it was a Labour Party action. But as far as I can  recall no one confirmed this. But of course if Labour did organise the protest what else could you expect. Galloway has given Tower Hamlets Labour Party an absolute gift. With the local elections coming in May Labour will of course say Galloway should be representing his constituents not poncing about on BB. Quite right too. Respect are getting rattled.

BarryB


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2006)

The presence of the Labour council leader ready and briefed with a soundbite does rather strongly suggets it was labour organised though - of course it will be easy for them to deny this, it would have been set up for deniability. I might be wrong though.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 7, 2006)

tangentlama said:
			
		

> who's protesting against him?



http://breakingnews.iol.ie/entertainment/story.asp?j=168244742&p=y68z45448


----------



## BarryB (Jan 7, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> The presence of the Labour council leader ready and briefed with a soundbite does rather strongly suggets it was labour organised though - of course it will be easy for them to deny this, it would have been set up for deniability. I might be wrong though.



I agree it was quite possibe that it was organised by Labour. The presence of the Labour council leader suggests this. I just wanted to point out that no one on Urban75 had been able to confirm this.

BarryB


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 7, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> I agree it was quite possibe that it was organised by Labour. The presence of the Labour council leader suggests this. I just wanted to point out that no one on Urban75 had been able to confirm this.
> 
> BarryB



There is no mention of it on the webpage I referenced.


----------



## snadge (Jan 7, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> There is no mention of it on the webpage I referenced.



Ahem Toby, from your link



> Michael Keith, leader of the Labour-led Tower Hamlets council, added: “We think the public should know that our MP is not here. He’s not doing his job in Parliament and he’s not doing his job in this community.”


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 7, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Someone put up the link to the BB website, but I'm still none the wiser.
> 
> I've only heard of Gorgeous George, Fariah Alam, Barrymore, and Rula Lenska.
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be 'celebrity' BB.  Who TF are the others?  Who on earth are: Chantelle, Dennis, Jodie, Maggot?!?, Pete, Preston and Traci?



Chantelle - she's a ringer, not a celebrity
Dennis - American basketball player 
Jodie - Er, she's just a celeb   Think she does modelling/TV work - kind of like Jordan
Maggot - from 'hilarious' Welsh rap band Goldie Lookin' Chain
Pete - 80s singer, used to be in Dead or Alive (most famous song: You Spin Me Round Like a Record)
Preston - lead singer of the Ordinary Boys (most famous song: Boys will be Boys)
Traci - used to be in Baywatch apparently.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 7, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> The presence of the Labour council leader ready and briefed with a soundbite does rather strongly suggets it was labour organised though - of course it will be easy for them to deny this, it would have been set up for deniability. I might be wrong though.


Why would they want to deny it?  George has absented himself from contact with electors and the House in order to bask in the freakshow on C4 and E4, leaving paid staff to fob off constituents.  It would be awful if the local Labour Party didn't make the obvious point.


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 7, 2006)

wrong thread


----------



## audiotech (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought George looked gorgeous in yellow marigolds.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 7, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> Ahem Toby, from your link



It is not clear whether the person was at the protest or merely being asked to comment on it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2006)

Fullyplumped said:
			
		

> Why would they want to deny it?  George has absented himself from contact with electors and the House in order to bask in the freakshow on C4 and E4, leaving paid staff to fob off constituents.  It would be awful if the local Labour Party didn't make the obvious point.



To make it look like it was a spontaneopus uprising of non-affiliated constituents, not a tactical plot to damage GG by local rivals. The labour party had already been attacking GG from an 'official' viewpoint.


----------



## snadge (Jan 7, 2006)

this makes it more like he was there.

daily mirror article


----------



## tollbar (Jan 7, 2006)

When are they going to bring in Hitchens ?.  its got to come.

trouble is when Galloway screams 'drink soaked popinjay !', Barrymore will probably think he means him.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> ...you know what
> 
> hey Pilgrim, Gurrier, oh yeah and you too Butchersapron you cuddly little thing you, gather round I want y'all to hear this, listen real close now because I'm going to say this only once...
> 
> ...



Off to Swappie Central to have your drone control unit recharged, are you?

Or have you decided to hide out under your bridge rather than actually try a proper debate?

Which, incidentally, you are seemingly incapable of.


----------



## moti (Jan 8, 2006)

*batteries recharged!*

>Off to Swappie Central to have your drone control unit recharged, are you?

uh, yeah, duh, don't know what to think, can you show me the way pilgrim cause like I'm a bit thick and cnat sepll and all that too

>Or have you decided to hide out under your bridge rather than actually try a >proper debate?

pot. kettle. black.

>Which, incidentally, you are seemingly incapable of.

ohhhh....I'm shaking in my boots!

tara you shitters!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2006)

moti said:
			
		

> >Off to Swappie Central to have your drone control unit recharged, are you?
> 
> uh, yeah, duh, don't know what to think, can you show me the way pilgrim cause like I'm a bit thick and cnat sepll and all that too
> 
> ...



Awwww....

Did the widdle twoll find the strain of debate too much for him?


----------



## pk (Jan 8, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Awwww....
> 
> Did the widdle twoll find the strain of debate too much for him?



I think this sums up precisely why only a tiny minority of people ever bother getting involved in pissy secular left wing politics.

Waste of time, and the people involved are usually just sad no-mates sneery cunts.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I think this sums up precisely why only a tiny minority of people ever bother getting involved in pissy secular left wing politics.
> 
> Waste of time, and the people involved are usually just sad no-mates sneery cunts.



And what precisely do you know about 'pissy secular left wing politics', pk?

Perhaps you can educate us from your vast personal experience?

Perhaps you could regale us with tales of the various groups, campaigns and actions that you've been involved with?

Perhaps you are the Chosen One, destined to unify all the various factions and lead us to a glorious revolution?

Or perhaps you have no experience of any great value to share, haven't read the thread properly (if at all) and are consequently spouting your usual brand of ignorant crap about something you know little or nothing about. 

As usual.

And the last time you saw a 'sad no-mates sneery cunt' was when you looked in the mirror.

If people post the kind of crap that Moti has been on this thread,  then I reserve the right to treat them as little respect as they deserve.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

Galloway is raising money for a charity that aids Palestinians while in the BB house. He believed that appearing in BB would gain an audience for his ideas that otherwise would not tune in to politics. *I think that idea was mad. * However, it turns out that Channel 4 believe otherwise and have chosen to blank out Galloway's political statements!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Galloway is raising money for a charity that aids Palestinians while in the BB house. He believed that appearing in BB would gain an audience for his ideas that otherwise would not tune in to politics. *I think that idea was mad. * However, it turns out that Channel 4 believe otherwise and have chosen to blank out Galloway's political statements!!!



I can't help thinking this whole idea was flawed from start to finish.

Galloway is slated as not having spent as much time among his constituents or in Parliament as he could. That means it isn't exactly the greatest time to be locking himself away for maybe three weeks. If he stays in that long.

I can't say I'm overly happy about Channel Four choosing to censor his statements, though. Although blanking out conversations for legal reason is, or so I'm told, perfectly normal for BB.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 8, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I think this sums up precisely why only a tiny minority of people ever bother getting involved in pissy secular left wing politics.
> 
> Waste of time, and the people involved are usually just sad no-mates sneery cunts.


But this thread is about sleb big brother?  I can't think of any way that you could get further away from politics, never mind left-wing politics!  

And, when it comes to sad cunts, not to mention bitchiness and petty infighting, the slebs make the left look like rank amateurs.

Anyway, did anybody else notice the distinct greasy sheen on Jodie Marsh's hair?  eeeuhhh.  On the other hand, Maggot has impressed me - I might vote for him you know.


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 8, 2006)

Ha ha, I never thought the day would come gurrier when you would be watching Big Brother


----------



## soulman (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Galloway is raising money for a charity that aids Palestinians while in the BB house. He believed that appearing in BB would gain an audience for his ideas that otherwise would not tune in to politics. *I think that idea was mad. * However, it turns out that Channel 4 believe otherwise and have chosen to blank out Galloway's political statements!!!



If he imagined BB would give him a platform to extoll his political views then he's an even bigger fool than I thought. Although I have to say watching him trying to lord it over the other contestants, standing wide legged with a cigar in his mouth, looking down, while the others sat around laughing about shit was funny - a real leader in waiting    

Pete Burns talking about punk, riots, public perception and pushing the limits of acceptability is a whole lot more radical than anything George has to say. The funniest thing is Gorgeous George still doesn't understand.


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 8, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> If he imagined BB would give him a platform to extoll his political views then he's an even bigger fool than I thought. Although I have to say watching him trying to lord it over the other contestants, standing wide legged with a cigar in his mouth, looking down, while the others sat around laughing about shit was funny - a real leader in waiting


Quite agree.
This sorry episode is embarrasing!!
The SWP/RESPECT should dump the fucker!!


----------



## silentNate (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Galloway is raising money for a charity that aids Palestinians while in the BB house. He believed that appearing in BB would gain an audience for his ideas that otherwise would not tune in to politics. *I think that idea was mad. * However, it turns out that Channel 4 believe otherwise and have chosen to blank out Galloway's political statements!!!


 Which is just plain stupid- if you are going to get someone like GG on a programme like this then editing out any political statements by him makes it look like the producers of BB got cold feet and decided not to take the programme above the already shoddy reputation they were left with following the wine bottle incident...
Whatever your opinion on GG is I feel its only fair that they give him airtime once having convinced him to appear...
btw I've heard that SWP/RESPECT members tried to convince him not to do the show and remain unhappy with the his decision to go ahead.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2006)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Quite agree.
> This sorry episode is embarrasing!!
> *The SWP/RESPECT should dump the fucker!!*




Hilarious.


----------



## pk (Jan 8, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> And what precisely do you know about 'pissy secular left wing politics', pk?



Posting here six years watching dickheads like you and others perpetuating petty political arguments and seeing the sum total of the achievements of all these self-important die hard politicos amounting to... hmmm... fuck all?



> Perhaps you could regale us with tales of the various groups, campaigns and actions that you've been involved with?



Certainly not taking sides and rejecting the views of every other party as a matter of deranged principle, and running around screaming "trot!" or "liberal" like some deranged Ann Coulter sound-alike. 

The groups campaigns and actions I have been involved in actually achieve results, this past year I have been working full-time for various NGO's and development agencies, improving the lives of those who really need help, i.e. dying kids in Pakistan or Sri Lanka, not lazy self-proclaimed poverty-stricken woe-is-me fat bastards from Plymouth.



> Perhaps you are the Chosen One, destined to unify all the various factions and lead us to a glorious revolution?



Wouldn't waste my time trying, to be honest, twats like you would only try and take the credit anyway.
There'd be no glory in a pointless futile revolution anyway, certainly not once the bodycount had taken place... sacking the old bosses and replacing them with new bosses is just a waste of time IMO.



> Or perhaps you have no experience of any great value to share, haven't read the thread properly (if at all) and are consequently spouting your usual brand of ignorant crap about something you know little or nothing about.
> 
> As usual.



Funny, I'd never really noticed you before, then had a quick look through your posts and it seems your main preoccupation is trying to be "last in bin". 




> And the last time you saw a 'sad no-mates sneery cunt' was when you looked in the mirror.



Yeah.  That'll be right mate. 
I'll give you the sneery, it's my duty to sneer at the likes of you.
And yeah, I can be a cunt when pushed.



> If people post the kind of crap that Moti has been on this thread,  then I reserve the right to treat them as little respect as they deserve.



I reserve the same right, hence my post, which obviously hit a raw nerve.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Whatever your opinion on GG is I feel its only fair that they give him airtime once having convinced him to appear...


Why should they? It's not a political platform and Galloway knew the rules before agreeing to take part.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Why should they? It's not a political platform and Galloway knew the rules before agreeing to take part.



There is no Big Brother rule forbidding Housemates from mentioning the war !
I think he should have his voice.....and the public should here it.


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 8, 2006)

His credibility (ahem) is gone, plus the more conservative Muslim voters probably won't like it.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> There is no Big Brother rule forbidding Housemates from mentioning the war !


Actually, there are rules governing what may or may not be discussed.

Still, if you think that a pretend house full of attention-desperate faded celebrities is the most appropriate forum for a serious discussion of the war in Iraq, be sure to stay tuned.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Still, if you think that a pretend house full of attention-desperate faded celebrities is the most appropriate forum for a serious discussion of the war in Iraq, be sure to stay tuned.



My sentiments exactly. I will be highly amused if GG is the first one voted out.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 8, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> There is no Big Brother rule forbidding Housemates from mentioning the war !
> I think he should have his voice.....and the public should here it.



Political statements on TV are regulated, and have to come with the right to reply. That's why Channel Four will have to edit any such comments from GG.


----------



## silentNate (Jan 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Why should they? It's not a political platform and Galloway knew the rules before agreeing to take part.


 Which just brings up the question of why they would bother putting him on...

His views on Iraq are probably the only thing of interest he would have to say I would guess- though if he gets off with Faria then I might be tempted to pick up Hello! magazine


----------



## Elektra (Jan 8, 2006)

"I am one of the leaders of the anti-war movement."

Not one of the mere minions who built the movement in the first place, then?

It's as if the entire Left is now led by a Terry Thomas cad, complete with moustache twirls. 
"Mmmm, hell-o-o-o-o-o!" 
Or is that Leslie Phillips?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> "I am one of the leaders of the anti-war movement."
> 
> Tony Benn could have been described as a leading light in the anti war/CND movement in the 1980s but I dont recall him falling over himself to get on 'celebrity squares'.  Benn has, and had his limitations but he still retains more credibility then Galloway will ever have


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 8, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> "I am one of the leaders of the anti-war movement."
> 
> Not one of the mere minions who built the movement in the first place, then?
> 
> ...



That was Leslie Philips...Terry Thomas' line was "What an absolute shower!"


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Benn has, and had his limitations but he still retains more credibility then Galloway will ever have



His credibility was limited to his supporters during his peak in the 80s though.  Those against him, from both left and right, demonised him.  He now has elder statesman (non-threat) credibility, which is not comparable with GG, who is in the prime of his political life and is currently demonised by all except supporters.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 8, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> His credibility was limited to his supporters during his peak in the 80s though.  Those against him, from both left and right, demonised him.  He now has elder statesman (non-threat) credibility, which is not comparable with GG, who is in the prime of his political life and is currently demonised by all except supporters.




Whatever threat is GG plus two men and a dog?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Still, if you think that a pretend house full of attention-desperate faded celebrities is the most appropriate forum for a serious discussion of the war in Iraq, be sure to stay tuned.



I actually took pity on george last night slightly, I mean just imagine trying to have a serious discussion about anything except the obvious; tabloid/plastic surgery/vanity shit with any of them lot. They're all far too self absorbed and vacuous.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> His credibility was limited to his supporters during his peak in the 80s though.  Those against him, from both left and right, demonised him.  He now has elder statesman (non-threat) credibility, which is not comparable with GG, who is in the prime of his political life and is currently demonised by all except supporters.



Nah, the prime of Galloways political life, if you measure it in terms of power wielded, was probably when he was running Dundee labour party, 20 years ago. Its been largely all downhill ever since.  standard bearer for the Tanky wing of the scottish labour party whilst member for Kelvin,now misleading the Respect shambles. Galloway has subordinated whatever organisational talents he had once to the constant need for publicity as demonstrated by the war on want fiasco. Undoubtedly he has through his somewhat demogogic oratorical style, been an effective propagandist for the Palestinians and to a degree for the the anti war movement but he constantly alienates more people then he attracts by the constant feeling amongst many of his audiences that whatever cause he supports, somewhere within George there is a snake oil salesman only just under control.

I suspect that George knows that his time in politics is nearly up and he is preparing the Derek Hatton route out, into the media and more specifically into TV chatshows or the like with a bit of journalism thrown in. Some of those who are now defending him are likely to awaken with a very nasty hangover when the partys over.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I actually took pity on george last night slightly, I mean just imagine trying to have a serious discussion about anything except the obvious; tabloid/plastic surgery/vanity shit with any of them lot. They're all far too self absorbed and vacuous.




From what I saw, when he went into the house, most of them didnt even really know who he was.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> My sentiments exactly. I will be highly amused if GG is the first one voted out.



Doubt it, Jodie Marsh looks favourite for that honour with all her whining and "I donate to lots of charities" bollocks.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

*Not a Privy Councillor*




			
				tollbar said:
			
		

> Elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Nah, the prime of Galloways political life, if you measure it in terms of power wielded, was probably when he was running Dundee labour party, 20 years ago. Its been largely all downhill ever since.  standard bearer for the Tanky wing of the scottish labour party whilst member for Kelvin,now misleading the Respect shambles. Galloway has subordinated whatever organisational talents he had once to the constant need for publicity as demonstrated by the war on want fiasco. Undoubtedly he has through his somewhat demogogic oratorical style, been an effective propagandist for the Palestinians and to a degree for the the anti war movement but he constantly alienates more people then he attracts by the constant feeling amongst many of his audiences that whatever cause he supports, somewhere within George there is a snake oil salesman only just under control.



Until he writes himself out of the plot he's hoping his prime is yet to come. Your criticisms of him, when added to all the others, are part of the demonisation intended to prevent that happening.  Almost no-one outside his core support actually wants him to achieve more in the future than whatever he has done in the past: every part of the political spectrum wants to do him down.

Unless he was seen as some sort of threat he wouldn't be demonised.  It's obvious why Labour are after him, he's taken a seat and demonstrated the threat.

One can only speculate as to why the extra-parliamentary left focus so much attention on him, as the political differences don't account for all the animosity, SFAICS: perhaps he's speakng to the same people as them and they fear he's more persuasive?  Whatever the reason they repeat and amplify Labour jibes. Far more so than in the case of Kennedy, who hasn't been attacked with anything like the same venom, despite being nominally more powerful than GG: few on the extra-parliamentary left saw him as a threat to anything, and few saw him talking to their audience.

So Galloway is seen as a threat by the whole political spectrum except his core support.  Your Hatton analogy may be the best yet


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

So the whole political spectrum regards Gallowy as a threat ?.  Certainly there are people here not old enough to remember, but there are others well able to remember the sustained vitriol and character assassanation carried on by the media and the state against (just a selection from memory) Bernadette McAliskey (after they found out she had real politics), Tariq Ali, Tony Benn, Livingstone and the GLC, Vanessa Redgrave, Peter Hain in his Stop the Tour phase, Peter Tatchell, Derek Hatton, Alan Thornett, Scargill, Derek 'Red Robbo' robinson, Audrey Wise and a whole bunch of others.  In comparison to some of them Galloways media problems have been avarage.

The reason that the extra parliamentary left gets so absorbed by Galloway is that the more prescient amongst them can see the train wreck coming      What threat to anyone is a gagged Galloway sitting in a TV studio with a bunch of disordered personalities playing out the part cast for him  by C4 as this seasons grumpy old person.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> tollbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Actually, there are rules governing what may or may not be discussed.
> 
> *Still, if you think that a pretend house full of attention-desperate faded celebrities is the most appropriate forum for a serious discussion of the war in Iraq, be sure to stay tuned.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## X-77 (Jan 8, 2006)

Jodie and Chantelle are bitching about George - they seem to think he sees himself as 'above them' and that they are just silly little girls who know nothing to him. Jodie likes the 'young' people in the house but hates the 'old' people.

Look out George


----------



## Elektra (Jan 8, 2006)

"... every part of the political spectrum wants to do him down.
Unless he was seen as some sort of threat he wouldn't be demonised...."

Newbie, as GG is far from perfection personified and is a self-professed "leader" of anti-war efforts, is it invalid to critique his politics?

He says himself that he's "not as socialist as some people think" and yet he's been elevated by certain groups as the saviour of the left. 

While his anti-war stand has been excellent, what other common interests are there? He's condemned abortion as "immoral" If there's a parliamentary vote, would he vote against his conscience? Late abortions are generally due to health factors, not as some sort of substitute for contraception. Would he force a woman to take her pregnancy to full term despite physical or psychological health risks? Because, as an MP brought to power largely by the efforts of socialists, that's the power he wields via his vote.

He told Faria that religion was saving the youth of Tower Hamlets from being lost to drink and drugs. What sort of socialist regards religion as not a balm but as the solution to their problems? 

Never mind representatives/delegates living on a worker's wage the same as the rest of us, GG wants to double MPs' salaries! 

It's so sad to see the comrades abandoning their politics and their critical faculties, and throwing the last remnants of whatever strength the left still retains behind a man who clearly opposes so much of what they used to claim to stand for.


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Newbie, as GG is far from perfection personified and is a self-professed "leader" of anti-war efforts, is it invalid to critique his politics?



of course not, it's entirely right that every aspect of everything he does is analysed.  Endlessly if it seems necessary. 




> It's so sad to see the comrades abandoning their politics and their critical faculties, and throwing the last remnants of whatever strength the left still retains behind a man who clearly opposes so much of what they used to claim to stand for.



Only the SWP is doing that surely, and their credibility is miniscule. Everybody else attacks him (& them).


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> So the whole political spectrum regards Gallowy as a threat ?.  Certainly there are people here not old enough to remember, but there are others well able to remember the sustained vitriol and character assassanation carried on by the media and the state against (just a selection from memory) Bernadette McAliskey (after they found out she had real politics), Tariq Ali, Tony Benn, Livingstone and the GLC, Vanessa Redgrave, Peter Hain in his Stop the Tour phase, Peter Tatchell, Derek Hatton, Alan Thornett, Scargill, Derek 'Red Robbo' robinson, Audrey Wise and a whole bunch of others.



In their prime those people were all threats, which is why they were attacked. Some of them were in positions of real power, which Georgie isn't.  Not all of them were universally attacked so heavily by the left outside their own sect, not at the time their demonisation was at its most extreme in the Mail anyway.  



> In comparison to some of them Galloways media problems have been avarage.


As befits his average achievements and prospects.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> MC5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Posting here six years watching dickheads like you and others perpetuating petty political arguments and seeing the sum total of the achievements of all these self-important die hard politicos amounting to... hmmm... fuck all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pk, you seem to be a cunt pretty much permanently.

And your sole experience of left wing politics is reading other people's posts on a bulletin board?

The words 'keyboard warrior' spring to mind.


----------



## squeegee (Jan 8, 2006)

This is how I see it...

I'm ashamed to say I actually sat through a couple of episodes of this. What utter crap. And what's the point of the live broadcast that cuts out and plays birdsong everytime someone swears or says something interesting. Like there's no swearing on E4. Nah, its all controlled manipulated and edited to the producers pre-arranged storyline. Even squirmed while I had to listen to that rabbitting twat Dermot whathisname. Big Brother in every respect.

The young girls all look plastic. Jodi Marsh slagging off Faria for being famous for just being in the media was hilarious (oh Jodie you're sooo dignified), and then blubbing to Dennis Rodman that she can't handle the publicity. And that Baywatch girl...lucky its not in the summer or she'd melt. How much of her is flesh and how much plastic? 

Someone mentioned that this is all a vehicle to get Barrymore back on TV in the UK. Looks like he may crack beforehand and most are steering well clear of him it seems. 

But what the fuck is GG doing in there. Says everything to me about what he's about. Public school educated, and yet not smart enough to realise that BB would never allow him to vent his political views nationwide. He's gonna come out of this with any reputation in tatters. Unless he does a Germaine Greer. And I sat through two episodes of that last year before I gave up.

The concept of BB could be really interesting if it wasn't so controlled by utter morons like Dermot and Davina and the dorks at E4. Jeez this country has alot to answer for.

I enjoyed listening GG at the marches. Lots of flowery insults in that rasping voice of his, but ultimately no substance, and I know one or two activists who swear by him but still can't see that he offers no real resistance to what the government do. How often has he been in parliament since election?

But his views on abortion and his unwillingness to say very much about gay rights, or indeed do anything concrete to stand up top Blair and co (getting unions involved for example) shows him to be the political opportunist that he obviously is. "My name is George Galloway and I'm a member of parliament" I'm sure he's happy with that. Champion of the anti-war movement? No wonder its in such a state. Soundbite man for a soundbite era.

What makes me laugh is that last year David Icke was offered the chance to be on BB but declined saying this vacuous show would be no real forum to put forward his conspiracy views....and he's supposed to be mad 
yet showed more reason in that statement than Gorgeous George. Ha! That says it allfor me really.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 8, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> This is how I see it...
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I actually sat through a couple of episodes of this. What utter crap. And what's the point of the live broadcast that cuts out and plays birdsong everytime someone swears or says something interesting. Like there's no swearing on E4. Nah, its all controlled manipulated and edited to the producers pre-arranged storyline. Even squirmed while I had to listen to that rabbitting twat Dermot whathisname. Big Brother in every respect.
> 
> ...



excellent post


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> tollbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 8, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> [/B]
> 
> Hilarious.


Does anyone know if a diary will be kept on the RESPECT website?
Maybe updated daily. Ill tell you what would be a good idea as well. They should set up a text service to all RUC members to let them know how GG is getting on. They could charge members £1.50 per text to go towards the next council bye election fighting fund.Another good idea would be to get the best GG quotes from the programme and, wait for it , sell them to RUC supporters as ringtones!!
Watch GG on Celeberity BB? I would rather fry in my own shit!!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> MC5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> tollbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 8, 2006)

This was on the RESPECT website.(I dont know if this has featured on this thread yet so apologies if I repeat it)


Galloway gives his reasons for taking on Big Brother 
07/01/2006 

Sir Humphrey, in Yes Minister, would term it a 'brave' decision. The decision by this politician to enter the Celebrity Big Brother House, bereft of watch, phone, family and all contact with the outside world was, however, an easy one.

Firstly it was for Palestine. Millions of people vote by premium phone and text lines to choose who should face eviction. A percentage of the proceeds goes to the charity of the participants choice. My choice is Interpal, led by my friends Ibrahim Hewitt and Ismael Patel in Leicester, Anas Al-Takriti in Leeds and Dr Azzam Tammimi in London. Like me Interpal have faced the witchhunters in Washington and the Zionist movement in London. But every smear against them has fallen away and the truth about their humanitarian work amongst some of the most oppressed people on the earth has prevailed. They don't get many opportunities to raise really serious amounts of money. My appearance on Big Brother will give them the chance to move up the Premier League.

Secondly, I'm doing it for the audience. The biggest audience I will ever have. Every night on prime-time television millions of viewers will tune in. Almost everyone in the country will see at least a part of at least one episode. In the slow January news month the newspapers will be chock-full of Big Brother.

I have done almost 2000 public meetings since 9/11, traveled tens of thousands of miles and spoken to thousands of people. These face-to-face meetings are invaluable. But often I’m talking to people who already agree with what I say. I want to attempt to connect with the politically untouched, the millions of people – most of them young people – who are completely turned-off by conventional approaches. It’s the Generation X-Factor. One of the crucial elements in the equation, the success of which will be the removal of this corrupt and discredited government and the replacement with a genuinely socially democratic one. We need to use new and innovative methods to put across our arguments. I’m determined that there are no no-go areas for us and I believe Celebrity Big Brother will be hugely successful for our ideals. If I'm wrong at least many will eat in the Gaza Strip because I tried.

I hope, within the difficulties of C4's editing of 24 hours down to one hour per day (though E4 will have wall to wall coverage), to reach this mass, young, overwhelmingly not yet political audience with our simple case. That war without end, war throughout the world is leading us all to disaster. That exploitation, one of the other, is not the only way to run a railroad. That another world is possible and that it's there to be won.

I will talk about racism, bigotry, poverty, the plight of Tower Hamlets, the poorest place in England sandwiched between the twin towers of wealth and privilege in Canary Wharf and the spires of the City. I will talk about war and peace, about Bush and Blair, about the need for a world based on respect. Some of it will get through.

Sure, there may be an indignity to be suffered along the way. But it will be worth it. If I'm voted out early I'll be back on the road again. If I go a long way I'll have reached a lot of people. If I win it will be my greatest election victory since, well, my last one.

George Galloway MP, House of Commons, London 



Aparently some of GGs constituents have been protesting and it has been reported on http://news.scotsman.com/topics.cfm?tid=818


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 8, 2006)

Blimey, Barrymore has just done a Hitler impersonation and GG is laughing!!
That'  ll be worth a few votes!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> But what the fuck is GG doing in there. Says everything to me about what he's about. Public school educated, and yet not smart enough to realise that BB would never allow him to vent his political views nationwide.


do you have a source for that publick school educated bit?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 8, 2006)

He worked in a factory when he was a youngster didn't he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> He worked in a factory when he was a youngster didn't he?


so does/did that dyson bloke.


----------



## squeegee (Jan 8, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> do you have a source for that publick school educated bit?



Speaking to a guy who goes into my mate's cafe. Older gentleman who went to public school in Dundee and says that GG went to the rival one. can't remember either name, but I specifically asked if it was public school. this guy speaks with very posh accent, when I mentioned that GG has a Scottish accent he said it's a very well-to-do accent. But will check on web anyway, and if wrong retract. But would it surprise you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> Speaking to a guy who goes into my mate's cafe. Older gentleman who went to public school in Dundee and says that GG went to the rival one. can't remember either name, but I specifically asked if it was public school. this guy speaks with very posh accent, when I mentioned that GG has a Scottish accent he said it's a very well-to-do accent. But will check on web anyway, and if wrong retract. But would it surprise you?


i would be not inconsiderably surprised.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

I dont know much about Galloways upbringing, except he is from a catholic background.

His accent is refined in terms of Dundee. If he spoke pure dundonian, no one would have a fucking clue what he was talking about


----------



## squeegee (Jan 8, 2006)

Born in 1954 in Dundee, George Galloway was educated at the city's Harris Academy.

Harris Academy 

Seems more like a grammar school to me. Just checking if it took fees.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> Born in 1954 in Dundee, George Galloway was educated at the city's Harris Academy.
> 
> Harris Academy
> 
> Seems more like a grammar school to me. Just checking if it took fees.


i fear not.


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 8, 2006)

Got it!!
From the scotsman


Sat 7 Jan 2006
 Printer friendly
 Send to friend
 Galloway under fire for joining Big Brother TV show
RHIANNON EDWARD

GEORGE Galloway's surprise appearance on Celebrity Big Brother sparked massive criticism yesterday, despite drawing nearly eight million viewers to the reality TV's launch programme. 

Ratings for the Channel 4 show peaked at 7.6 million when "Gorgeous George" made his entrance - the average audience for the opening show is about 6.5 million. 


However, the controversial Respect Party politician attracted criticism for abandoning his constituents in Bethnal Green and Bow and claiming his MP's pay, shortly before parliament returns from the Christmas break on Monday. 

The Labour peer Lord Foulkes, a former Scottish MP, 

said: "His constituents will now realise that, when Labour's Oona King was their MP, they were represented by someone who cared more for them than by someone who appears to prefer the TV studios to the chamber of the House of Commons." 

Jim Fitzpatrick, the minister for London, said: "While he has chosen to lock himself away in this celebrity graveyard, his constituents have yet again been left without help for their problems and without a voice in their parliament ... to shirk responsibility in this way is as arrogant as it is exploitative." 

And last night Mr Galloway came under fire from a dozen people who staged a protest outside his office in east London. Residents of Bethnal Green and Bow have set up a website headed: "Contestant George Galloway MP - Why Isn't He At Work?" 

Within the house, Mr Galloway has struck up a friendship with another controversial figure, the troubled comedian Michael Barrymore, who has become the bookies' favourite to win the show at 3 /1.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Within the house, Mr Galloway has struck up a friendship with another controversial figure, the troubled comedian Michael Barrymore, who has become the bookies' favourite to win the show at 3 /1.


please! please let galloway turn up dead in the bb swimming pool!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> MC5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

If its an Academy its unlikely to be a public school, Academies in Scotland are comps.  I have one around the corner from me.


----------



## squeegee (Jan 8, 2006)

Does seem a good school with long history. And the fact that he went on to work at a tyre plant makes it doubtful that he had money behind him, so I retract the public school thing. But no doubt he was well educated, so he really should have realised that BB will distort his presence in the house. Still his Respect piece has a point. If he can get to the latter stages, maybe it will have been worth it. He's certainly not afraid of a challenge.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Blimey, Barrymore has just done a Hitler impersonation and GG is laughing!!



As was I because it was hilarious.


----------



## Phototropic (Jan 8, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> Public school educated, and yet not smart enough to realise that BB would never allow him to vent his political views nationwide.



Sorry to pick out one thing from a long post but just wanted to say that just because someone has a puclic school education that does not automatically mean they are intelligent. Far from it in fact.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

While Jim Fitzpatrick cares so much for his own constituents, and for the constituents of Bethnal green and Bow, that he is advocating an agenda of privatisation of council houses. New Labour hypocrits! It is RESPECT - and George Galloway - who have been leading the campaign in BG&B to defend council housing. 

The BB thing is a miscalculation and is embarrassing for Respect, but the alternatives on offer are pursuing an anti-working class, anti-public sector agenda.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> While Jim Fitzpatrick cares so much for his own constituents, and for the constituents of Bethnal green and Bow, that he is advocating an agenda of privatisation of council houses. New Labour hypocrits! It is RESPECT - and George Galloway - who have been leading the campaign in BG&B to defend council housing.
> 
> The BB thing is a miscalculation and is embarrassing for Respect, but the alternatives on offer are pursuing an anti-working class, anti-public sector agenda.


i think that the bb project ain't exactly pro-working class, either.

if this is the ruc's idea of working class representation, it stinks.


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 8, 2006)

This is just turning into a fucking nightmare!!
If the left in the UK hasnt enough problems then GG does this.
I am afraid the SWP will have to seriously re-examine their relationship with the GG roadshow. How will this go down at papersales!!
I despair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

Phototropic said:
			
		

> Sorry to pick out one thing from a long post but just wanted to say that just because someone has a puclic school education that does not automatically mean they are intelligent. Far from it in fact.


look at mark thatcher, for example. or william mountbatten-windsor. or charles philip arthur george mountbatten-windsor. and so on and so forth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> This is just turning into a fucking nightmare!!
> If the left in the UK hasnt enough problems then GG does this.
> I am afraid the SWP will have to seriously re-examine their relationship with the GG roadshow. How will this go down at papersales!!
> I despair.


  @ the ruc.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 8, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i think that the bb project ain't exactly pro-working class, either.



It's a silly irrelevence. No more, no less.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> It's a silly irrelevence. No more, no less.


it's worse than silly (or better, depending on yr pov) - it's fucking foolish!


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 8, 2006)

Galloways early life
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Galloway#Early_and_personal_life

Interesting story about his career with War On Want


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> While Jim Fitzpatrick cares so much for his own constituents, and for the constituents of Bethnal green and Bow, that he is advocating an agenda of privatisation of council houses. New Labour hypocrits! It is RESPECT - and George Galloway - who have been leading the campaign in BG&B to defend council housing.
> 
> The BB thing is a miscalculation and is embarrassing for Respect, but the alternatives on offer are pursuing an anti-working class, anti-public sector agenda.




And how is being in the BB house pursuing a pro working class agenda, Latest tip, Sir Jimmy Saville is going in this week, Hows about that then guys, n gals.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> it's worse than silly (or better, depending on yr pov) - it's fucking foolish!



Bring back the days when Ian Bone appeared on the Johnathan Ross show.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Bring back the days when Ian Bone appeared on the Johnathan Ross show.


that was all over in five minutes - this isn't going to be over for quite some time.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 8, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Bring back the days when Ian Bone appeared on the Johnathan Ross show.



But at least Ian Bone in his PJs didnt get plastered all over the internet.


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 8, 2006)

Was GG going to the RMT event later this month, about working class representation?
If he stays in hell miss it anyway.I bet there will be a few jokes on the platform about this GG in BB  fiasco.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> But at least Ian Bone in his PJs didnt get plastered all over the internet.



It wouldn't then as tinternet was only in it's infancy with modems as big as a house that took three weeks and knowledge of intricate code to connect.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 8, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> that was all over in five minutes - this isn't going to be over for quite some time.



I wished it had been more as I recall Bone was on top form that day.

This from Wikipedia:



> Class War gained wider media exposure (including a 'tea time' interview with Ian Bone on the Jonathan Ross Show).



Apparently:



> ....a group of activists from Leeds...[were]...strongly critical of the "stuntism" of Bone and Scargill...



Sounds familiar.


----------



## soulman (Jan 9, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> This is how I see it...
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I actually sat through a couple of episodes of this. What utter crap. And what's the point of the live broadcast that cuts out and plays birdsong everytime someone swears or says something interesting. Like there's no swearing on E4. Nah, its all controlled manipulated and edited to the producers pre-arranged storyline. Even squirmed while I had to listen to that rabbitting twat Dermot whathisname. Big Brother in every respect.
> 
> ...



You won't be voting then?


----------



## max_freakout (Jan 9, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> What makes me laugh is that last year David Icke was offered the chance to be on BB but declined saying this vacuous show would be no real forum to put forward his conspiracy views....and he's supposed to be mad




THAT would have made some interesting TV


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 9, 2006)

max_freakout said:
			
		

> THAT would have made some interesting TV



Well this is GG we're talking about.

He'd probably agree to star in an 8mm German scheisse movie if he thought it would boost his ego.

I can see it now...

"Ja, ja George. Das ist gut. Essen mein scheisse."


----------



## Jografer (Jan 9, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> MC5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

we know one MP who wont be questioning the Minister for Work and Pensions on his attacks on the disabled and pension rights when parliament resumes today


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2006)

> I'm ashamed to say I actually sat through a couple of episodes of this. What utter crap. And what's the point of the live broadcast that cuts out and plays birdsong everytime someone swears or says something interesting.



That's coss of the libel laws and even E4 not being allowed to do swears during the day...same goes for all the sleb based reality shows.



> Like there's no swearing on E4. Nah, its all controlled manipulated and edited to the producers pre-arranged storyline.



The edited highlights bit in the evenings are the prime culprits for this, not the livefeed.



> And that Baywatch girl...lucky its not in the summer or she'd melt. How much of her is flesh and how much plastic?



Tits only accoring to askmen.com and a couple of other sleb sites...studied psychology @ Harvard before becoming an actress...


----------



## Jografer (Jan 9, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> ...studied psychology @ Harvard before becoming an actress...



.... is that a wind up


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

From channel 4 website:



> Someone of my age and class is not used to young women talking as they do in here, with no orifice left unopened," said George


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> .... is that a wind up



Nope, not at all.

Funny that you seem to be assuming that because she's had implants and starred in Baywatch that she wouldn't/couldn't have a brain.


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodie Marsh was making a big thing of having been to college too, 3 A levels y'know.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 9, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Jodie Marsh was making a big thing of having been to college too, 3 A levels y'know.



I don't Jodie is as thick as people make out.  She seems like a fairly normal working class lass to me.  Just cos she flaps her baps for a living doesn't mean she's stupid.


----------



## Jografer (Jan 9, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Nope, not at all.
> 
> Funny that you seem to be assuming that because she's had implants and starred in Baywatch that she wouldn't/couldn't have a brain.



no, just listening to her I assumed she didn't have a brain........


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

> I don't Jodie is as thick as people make out. She seems like a fairly normal working class lass to me. Just cos she flaps her baps for a living doesn't mean she's stupid.



I remember seeing that oxbridge wanker Frank Skinner ripping the piss out of Pamela Anderson for her anti-war views, saying he thought she was too thick to think about stuff like that. Wanted to smack the smug grin straight off his face.....


----------



## deeplight (Jan 9, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> no, just listening to her I assumed she didn't have a brain........



Brains, wisdom, and awareness, are entirely different things. The baywatch girls another brainy but unaware one IMO


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

deeplight said:
			
		

> Brains, wisdom, and awareness, are entirely different things. The baywatch girls another brainy but unaware one IMO


 And you're what? President of the 'aware' club?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> we know one MP who wont be questioning the Minister for Work and Pensions on his attacks on the disabled and pension rights when parliament resumes today


charles kennedy?


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> we know one MP who wont be questioning the Minister for Work and Pensions on his attacks on the disabled and pension rights when parliament resumes today




A point made by a phone caller to the Wright Stuff this morning. He is one of GGs constituents who is having serious problems with an IB claim due to a very serious heart condition. GG cannot help his constituent from where he is at the moment.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> Public school educated


I have never heard that and if it were true then we would almost without doubt have heard all about it before now. I've certainly heard him say that he didn't go to university. People here who hate him find lots to say about him without resorting to making up bullshit.




			
				squeegee said:
			
		

> his unwillingness to say very much about gay rights,


Apparently the housemates had a big discussion about gay rights and Galloway expressed his support for gay marriage and gay couples adopting. Wasn't shown on the round-up though. Quelle surprise.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> From channel 4 website:
> "Someone of my age and class is not used to young women talking as they do in here, with no orifice left unopened," said George
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> And this renowned orator's sophisticated argument? "Would you let a rat live?" Last time I heard, endangered colobus monkeys weren't vermin.


Here we go, let the smearing commence! Apparently Galloway AGREED with her on the fur issue but Jodie went on to say that meat is murder and even the killing of a fly is murder. Hence GG’s comments on the rat. He also said he has a problem with animal rights people as they usually place animals before humans and are the type of people not to care about, for instance, torture victims. 




			
				Elektra said:
			
		

> BTW, did anyone notice GG place himself at number 4 in the fame trial, putting himself higher than the female star of an international hit TV series. Humility, much


you really reckon Traci Bingham (assuming that’s who you are referring to) is more of a well-known figure internationally than George Galloway? I doubt it. He's certainly more well-known that Barrymore internationally, that's for sure.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2006)

> you really reckon Traci Bingham (assuming that’s who you are referring to) is more of a well-known figure internationally than George Galloway?



Ex Baywatch star vs. Ex Saddam appeaser and chum...

Bet you it's Bingham...


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ex Baywatch star vs. Ex Saddam appeaser and chum...
> 
> Bet you it's Bingham...


on a world-wide scale? I find that hard to believe. Try googling both names and see who's talked about most... (nothing like a scientific method of proving things eh..   )


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ex Baywatch star vs. Ex Saddam appeaser and chum...
> 
> Bet you it's Bingham...


how many people would actually have remembered her name tho? Only Pammy really stood out, after that, just a bunch of pneumatics....


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

Ha! Look at you all, playing BBs game 

Even they only half fell for it last night.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Ha! Look at you all, playing BBs game
> 
> Even they only half fell for it last night.


you had them going there, butchers, you had them going!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2006)

X/Belboid...

Galloway wins on Google entries (5.5mil against 970K for Bingham) but on worldwide recall...

I mean let's face it - about 100K of those Gallow ones will be from Urban


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Ha! Look at you all, playing BBs game
> 
> Even they only half fell for it last night.


I know, what have we resorted to


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> X/Belboid


= 3.14159265???


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I know, what have we resorted to



w/c culture - just seen some BARBS for this and it's predominanty C1C2D's watching the show...


----------



## Elektra (Jan 9, 2006)

*Crush, kill, destroy*




			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> Here we go, let the smearing commence! Apparently Galloway AGREED with her on the fur issue but Jodie went on to say that meat is murder and even the killing of a fly is murder. Hence GG’s comments on the rat. He also said he has a problem with animal rights people as they usually place animals before humans and are the type of people not to care about, for instance, torture victims.
> 
> you really reckon Traci Bingham (assuming that’s who you are referring to) is more of a well-known figure internationally than George Galloway? I doubt it. He's certainly more well-known that Barrymore internationally, that's for sure.



I forgot, criticism of GG can only be a smear. Saves some of us from having to think about the issues and puts the "gag" into "engage".

My point, X-77 (or may I call you X?), is what is a leftist doing using such misogynistic terminology? And why is he such a bully? She's only a page three stunna, after all, not bleedin' Congress, and yet down came the almighty wrath of GG. An illuminating demonstration of how the authoritarian wing of the left deals with debate. We really ought to be beyond that, don't you think?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> = 3.14159265???


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> w/c culture - just seen some BARBS for this and it's predominanty C1C2D's watching the show...


how's that make it working class culture?

do you really believe that any old tripe thought up by m/c people and 'predominantly' watched by the w/c is automatically w/c culture?


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> My point, X-77 (or may I call you X?), is what is a leftist doing using such misogynistic terminology? And why is he such a bully?


'would you let a rat live?' is misogynistic?


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 9, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> 'would you let a rat live?' ?




Galloway reminds me of a T-shirt I have.
"Some people are only still alive because it is illegal to kill them".


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Galloway reminds me of a T-shirt I have.
> "Some people are only still alive because it is illegal to kill them".


the temptation is overwhelming.

But I'm gonna resist.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> I forgot, criticism of GG can only be a smear. Saves some of us from having to think about the issues and puts the "gag" into "engage".
> 
> My point, X-77 (or may I call you X?), is what is a leftist doing using such misogynistic terminology? And why is he such a bully? She's only a page three stunna, after all, not bleedin' Congress, and yet down came the almighty wrath of GG. An illuminating demonstration of how the authoritarian wing of the left deals with debate. We really ought to be beyond that, don't you think?


no you are free to criticise him of course but it turns into a smear when that criticism is false or misleading - and your account of the argument was just that, if what I read about that particular situation was anything to go by. And as you seemed to get the wrong end of the stick about the argument, I'm assuming you didn't actually see it therefore I'm not sure if your account of him 'bullying' can be believed either. 

As for the misogynistic terminology he apparently used, I will have to re-read the thread and get back to you on that one as I'm not sure what you're referring to..

And yes, you can call me X if you like.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone found out yet what orifices Galloway thinks women should leave unopened?

I don't get it. Does this mean he's not a back door fan


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

He's referring to this:



> From channel 4 website:
> 
> Someone of my age and class is not used to young women talking as they do in here, with no orifice left unopened," said George


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> how's that make it working class culture?
> 
> do you really believe that any old tripe thought up by m/c people and 'predominantly' watched by the w/c is automatically w/c culture?



It's acceptance by a predominantly working class audience, who will be the biggest voters in the evictions, who will spend more time discussing it at work, reading about it in The Sun and The Star...BB and shows like it rely on a section of the population taking it to heart and making it part of their daily lives, conversation etc.

Besides, I find it unlikely that there are many in the r/c who regularly tune into CBB or BB, don't you?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> He's referring to this:


 What class is that then?


----------



## Elektra (Jan 9, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> 'would you let a rat live?' is misogynistic?



Nope. But this is:

From channel 4 website:
"Someone of my age and class is not used to young women talking as they do in here, with no orifice left unopened," said George


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> It's acceptance by a predominantly working class audience, who will be the biggest voters in the evictions, who will spend more time discussing it at work, reading about it in The Sun and The Star...BB and shows like it rely on a section of the population taking it to heart and making it part of their daily lives, conversation etc.
> 
> Besides, I find it unlikely that there are many in the r/c who regularly tune into CBB or BB, don't you?


in other words, you believe that when the working class discuss programmes created and made by the middle class, those programmes somehow become working class culture, being in some inexplicable way transubstantiated from bourgeois culture.

i think not.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> I remember seeing that oxbridge wanker Frank Skinner ripping the piss out of Pamela Anderson for her anti-war views, saying he thought she was too thick to think about stuff like that. Wanted to smack the smug grin straight off his face.....



sorry to drag something up from a while back, but is Skinner really an 'Oxbridge man'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> sorry to drag something up from a while back, but is Skinner really an 'Oxbridge man'?


he bought the ties...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> in other words, you believe that when the working class discuss programmes created and made by the middle class, those programmes somehow become working class culture, being in some inexplicable way transubstantiated from bourgeois culture.
> 
> i think not.



Fine, you don't, I do.

No doubt you'd have railed against Music Hall as being a transubtantiation from bourgeois culture 150 years ago.


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> sorry to drag something up from a while back, but is Skinner really an 'Oxbridge man'?


Warwick, actually.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

> Warwick, actually.



Cheers for the correction, I always thought it was oxbridge. Now can anyone answer my question about Galloway? Does the man think that a visit to the city of sodom is unacceptable for women?


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Cheers for the correction, I always thought it was oxbridge.


always a pleasure.  warwick/oxbridge, little odds, he's still a wanker.


> Now can anyone answer my question about Galloway? Does the man think that a visit to the city of sodom is unacceptable for women?


hmmm, it is a most bizarre statement - I mean he must have met women before who talk out of their arses, and talking with your fanny is some kind of equivalent for 'thinking with your dick' kinda thing???

He always had an...interesting way with words tho did Georgey...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Fine, you don't, I do.
> 
> No doubt you'd have railed against Music Hall as being a transubtantiation from bourgeois culture 150 years ago.


as is plain from that post, you've as great a  knowledge of music hall as you do of everything else you've mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 9, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> no you are free to criticise him of course but it turns into a smear when that criticism is false or misleading - and your account of the argument was just that, if what I read about that particular situation was anything to go by. And as you seemed to get the wrong end of the stick about the argument, I'm assuming you didn't actually see it therefore I'm not sure if your account of him 'bullying' can be believed either.
> 
> As for the misogynistic terminology he apparently used, I will have to re-read the thread and get back to you on that one as I'm not sure what you're referring to..
> 
> And yes, you can call me X if you like.



Dear X,

Petulance aside, I heard the argument go like this: GG dismissed the issue of "Pete's coat", directly tying it into Jodie's argument about killing flies and meat being murder. (I disagree with her but I admire her spiwit.) Then he asked what Jodie would expect if a rat was trapped in the house (celeb no 13, I assume) and Rula Lenska felt obliged to correct him, pointing out that a rat wasn't an endangered ape and that the coat was in the house but the rat wasn't. Then he got really upset with Jodie and accused her of not caring about young girls in Bangla Desh being exploited because she never talked about them and was generally quite insulting. Then there was a mish-mash of who did what for charity and I rapidly lost interest, not to mention the will to live.

(O good god! I can't believe I've been paying such close attention to this drivel.)

The capper on all this was, as cockney rebel pointed out, GG's orifice crack. So to speak.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> He always had an...interesting way with words tho did Georgey...


exactly, I'm not too sure _what _ he means by that in all honesty. Whether he's being a misogynist is anyone's guess..


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Dear X,
> 
> Petulance aside, I heard the argument go like this: GG dismissed the issue of "Pete's coat", directly tying it into Jodie's argument about killing flies and meat being murder. (I disagree with her but I admire her spiwit.) Then he asked what Jodie would expect if a rat was trapped in the house (celeb no 13, I assume) and Rula Lenska felt obliged to correct him, pointing out that a rat wasn't an endangered ape and that the coat was in the house but the rat wasn't. Then he got really upset with Jodie and accused her of not caring about young girls in Bangla Desh being exploited because she never talked about them and was generally quite insulting. Then there was a mish-mash of who did what for charity and I rapidly lost interest, not to mention the will to live.
> 
> ...


thanks for clarifying things. I read the minute-by-minute update on entertainment site Digital Spy    where the general consensus seemed to be that Jodie couldn't see that George was actually agreeing with her about the coat but that he also thought she should show some concern about human issues & suffering. They didn't seem to think he was bullying, just that he was debating rather well (well, he is the politician..)

Hopefully it will be shown on tonight's round-up so I can judge for myself.. (oh god, can't believe this is on for 3 whole weeks    )


----------



## Macullam (Jan 9, 2006)

*Guardian Oliver King Blog*

As predicted in the Guardian, Channel 4 are sticking closely to the Ofcom guidelines and not allowing him to use the BB house as a soapbox from which to attack Tony Blair and George Bush. Respect told Guardian Unlimited this afternoon that the party was writing a formal letter to the channel complaining of "censorship" and disputing what they see as the broadcaster's "overzealous" interpretation of section five of the guidelines.

They claim that when the housemates had to explain to each other yesterday why they were famous, Mr Galloway must have made some political comments but these never appeared in the edited highlights. They also question whether the channel is "being leant on by New Labour people" who don't want his views aired to a mass audience. Channel 4 told Respect when they phoned to complain yesterday that, as well as sticking to the Ofcom guidelines, the decision on whether to include or cut comments was an editorial one that is made "on a case-by-case basis" and deny there is any blanket censorship of the Bethnal Green MP.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

He should just get the hell out of there - Channel 4 are being idiots, not even allowing us to see his performance in the task that they set. Why ask a fiery politician on the show and then show zilch of anything he has to say?  

on the live coverage yesterday Preston and Maggot were praising Galloway's anti-war stance, his policies and his visit to the US senate..wonder if they'll show that tonight? I won't hold my breath...

I wouldn't be surprised if Channel 4 have had New Labour screaming at them down the phone either btw.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 9, 2006)

Dont know if this has been posted elsewhere, but an interesting comment linking Galloway and C Kennedy.


http://www.spiked-online.com/articles/0000000CAF04.htm


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 9, 2006)

squeegee said:
			
		

> Born in 1954 in Dundee, George Galloway was educated at the city's Harris Academy.
> 
> Harris Academy
> 
> Seems more like a grammar school to me. Just checking if it took fees.


it['s not a grammar, it's a state comp


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 9, 2006)

Just caught that Diary room show on E4...

Why oh why, did Galloway have to use the 'class' word three times? I am genuinely bemused. I know full well that he is upper middle class but it just doesn't seem like the most appropriate thing to say when he represents one of the most working class areas in the country and is a self proclaimed socialist. Dissapointed.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

What did he say?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 9, 2006)

Just some old man stuff, about how he wouldn't want someones' (jodie I assume) dad hearing what she was saying.
How a person of his age and class was shocked by her conversation.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 9, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> What did he say?



He just kept on saying, 'a man of my age, <pause> and class is not used to hearing these sorts of things', and said 'age and class' (regarding himself) 3 times in the same diary room conversation. Just found it a bit odd that he felt the need to point it out!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

Ah, is this the infamous orifice conversation?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Ah, is this the infamous orifice conversation?


must be although they cut out the exact phrase mentioned on here (no mention of the 'no orifice left unopened' bit). Said he was shocked by what he heard and would hate to hear his own daughter talking like that and hoped her (Jodie's?) dad wasn't watching etc. 

Hopefully they'll show the 'offending' anecdote in question later on tonght 

Edit to say: I'm not sure why he kept saying 'a man of my age and class' either tbh - sounds like he is positioning himself as some sort of upper class old gent???


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought that was an excellent line - i hope he made it up himself!


----------



## tollbar (Jan 9, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> must be although they cut out the exact phrase mentioned on here (no mention of the 'no orifice left unopened' bit). Said he was shocked by what he heard and would hate to hear his own daughter talking like that and hoped her (Jodie's?) dad wasn't watching etc.
> 
> Hopefully they'll show the 'offending' anecdote in question later on tonght
> 
> Edit to say: I'm not sure why he kept saying 'a man of my age and class' either tbh - sounds like he is positioning himself as some sort of upper class old gent???




I suspect he means 'respectable working class, of a catholic background' which I think is what he is.

Personally, I;m more offended by the 'man of my age' bit. I'm older then Galloway and it didnt offend me.  What fucking century is he living in ?. Fucking stereotyper.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

Orifices and fluid. He's pretending not to love it.


----------



## Random (Jan 9, 2006)

Do people think that the LP will get people to vote him in, so he misses the Crossrail bill?


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

Come on x-77 you gotta admit that what galloway was saying was load of sexist bollox......

And when he was talking about class, I suspect he meant working class as well......


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Edit to say: I'm not sure why he kept saying 'a man of my age and class' either tbh - sounds like he is positioning himself as some sort of upper class old gent???




perhaps hes just a bit astounded that ladies say rude words and have sex - I wonder how much time hes spent around people who arent politicians?


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

Just watching BB and Galloway patronised the fuck out  of Jodie Marsh.....he came across as a smug wanker.

What made me laugh as well was that he was giving it the large one thinking he was the intellectual giant and he was banging on about eskimos and from what I've read that's now considered an offensive terms by Inuits. At least if he is gonna give it the intellectual giant he should get that right.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 9, 2006)

He thinks he's the most famous person in there.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

To be honest he must come close. But Dennis Rodman would be known by fuck loads of people across the world.


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 9, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> He thinks he's the most famous person in there.



"I am known by nearly every muslim.. that's 1.5 billion.."  

The ego of the man..


----------



## mk12 (Jan 9, 2006)

I actually think he thinks he's really big in the US too...more than Rodman?!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

GG is probbaly known in Pakistan, Bangladesh and amongst the diaspora in other countries. That's a lot of people though.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 9, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> He thinks he's the most famous person in there.



Are any of them famous?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

No, now go away.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 9, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Are any of them famous?



Rodman is one of the most well known Basketball players in history.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

"I thought i'd make more of a mark"


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 9, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Rodman is one of the most well known Basketball players in history.



Well known to who?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 9, 2006)

Millions of Americans and basketball fans.


----------



## levien (Jan 9, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Millions of Americans and basketball fans.


... run naked through the big apple?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, he played alongside Michael Jordan in one of the most successful basketball sides in history, which means he's probably more famous than a bloke who met Saddam


----------



## levien (Jan 9, 2006)

Never matt, never.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 9, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Well known to who?



Me  . He was one of the few 'celebs' I recognised and probably the only one i'd class as famous. All hail the Chicago Bulls team of 1995-1998 - the greatest team ever to grace the NBA  .


----------



## mk12 (Jan 9, 2006)

Kobe, Pippen, Jordan, Rodman and the white bloke?


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 9, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Kobe, Pippen, Jordan, Rodman and the white bloke?



Which one? Toni Kukoc or Luc Longley?

(and Duh - Kobe was still in school then!  )


----------



## mk12 (Jan 9, 2006)

Kukoc I was thinking of.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

Rodman probably would be more famous than Galloway. Basketball is watched by quite a lot of people in places like Japan and China where fuck all people would have heard of Galloway.

Galloway was an utter tosser with Jodie Marsh. And can he get over himself that women do actually talk about having sex.....


----------



## aurora green (Jan 9, 2006)

Omg, it's just so very painful to watch. Hearing George say that he'd thought someone might ask him about Tony Blair or parliament...
I wonder if he'd ever watched the show before.


----------



## Calum McD (Jan 9, 2006)

Galloway - what an arrogrant prick.  "Nearly every muslim in the world knows who I am"    Liike fuck they do.  And all this "my age and class" business is just a lame excuse for religious prudery.  You could see he would've been tempted by the orgy   I loved Jodie's line about Galloway never being PM.  She's got him bang to rights there. (how lucky is Preston BTW?)

But I want Pete Burns to go out first.  That man is so ugly (not just physically).  What a bitchy attitude he has to Jodie.  And she's right - he is a fucking murderer.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

> What a bitchy attitude he has to Jodie.



Yeah I agree, he's a fuckwit.




> You could see he would've been tempted by the orgy



Damn right he would of. That's what makes me laugh about his religious prudishness, you know the man would be in there in a second if the cameras weren't around. Who wouldn't.

Also it's ok for him to have affairs, boast about it on the way back from a conference in Greece, talk about how his had his share of beautiful women etc but when a woman talks about sex he comes out with his puritanical bollox.

He's just coming across as a puritanical, egotistical, intellectual snob with his head up his arse.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Come on x-77 you gotta admit that what galloway was saying was load of sexist bollox....


I would've said you're right except he was shocked by Dennis' attitude too ("the man's a sexual predator, all he talks about is sex" etc) so I guess he's just a prude all round..

Who would've ever believed that we would be witnessing Jodie Marsh asking Galloway if he fancies an orgy    

That episode made for extremely uncomfortable viewing - but now that George has admitted that it's not like he thought it'd be he should get the hell outta there..


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

Calum McD said:
			
		

> (how lucky is Preston BTW?)


lucky? I pity the poor bloke now that Jodie has him in her sights...


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

> I would've said you're right except he was shocked by Dennis' attitude too ("the man's a sexual predator, all he talks about is sex" etc) so I guess he's just a prude all round..



Why are you burying your head in the sand to justify him. He specifically said it was *women* who he hadn't heard speaking like that before and he obviously didn't think it was right......


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Why are you burying your head in the sand to justify him. He specifically said it was *women* who he hadn't heard speaking like that before and he obviously didn't think it was right......


I'm not, I would've agreed with you 100% if we didn't witness him expressing shock at Dennis - are you denying that he made those comments?


----------



## newbie (Jan 9, 2006)

you don't think there's any truth in his point about age/generational difference?  I didn't get the bit about class, but the age thing he said made sense.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> you don't think there's any truth in his point about age/generational difference?  I didn't get the bit about class, but the age thing he said made sense.


yeah I pretty much do get it actually - certainly, most parents would be horrified to hear their child on tv talk like that and as Galloway has a daughter I suspect that's why he's particularly shocked.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

> I'm not, I would've agreed with you 100% if we didn't witness him expressing shock at Dennis - are you denying that he made those comments?



I'm not denying at all. But he specifically made a point out of the fact that it was women making these comments and how he was shocked by it/disapproving of it.

With Dennis he was just making the point that he bangs on about sex all the time.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> I'm not denying at all. But he specifically made a point out of the fact that it was women making these comments and how he was shocked by it/disapproving of it.
> 
> With Dennis he was just making the point that he bangs on about sex all the time.


no - it wasn't 'just a point'. He was saying to Rula that he was pretty disgusted by it and by the way that he touches the girls inappropriately. He was certainly not 'just making the point'.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 9, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> on a world-wide scale? I find that hard to believe. Try googling both names and see who's talked about most... (nothing like a scientific method of proving things eh..   )



Baywatch has been syndicated to an awful lot of countries so I'd say traci too.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 9, 2006)

Macullam said:
			
		

> As predicted in the Guardian, Channel 4 are sticking closely to the Ofcom guidelines and not allowing him to use the BB house as a soapbox from which to attack Tony Blair and George Bush. Respect told Guardian Unlimited this afternoon that the party was writing a formal letter to the channel complaining of "censorship" and disputing what they see as the broadcaster's "overzealous" interpretation of section five of the guidelines.
> 
> They claim that when the housemates had to explain to each other yesterday why they were famous, Mr Galloway must have made some political comments but these never appeared in the edited highlights. They also question whether the channel is "being leant on by New Labour people" who don't want his views aired to a mass audience. Channel 4 told Respect when they phoned to complain yesterday that, as well as sticking to the Ofcom guidelines, the decision on whether to include or cut comments was an editorial one that is made "on a case-by-case basis" and deny there is any blanket censorship of the Bethnal Green MP.




For fucks sake. 

I think more people are more interested in the censorship around barrymore and faria than George.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 9, 2006)

Calum McD said:
			
		

> Galloway - what an arrogrant prick.  "Nearly every muslim in the world knows who I am"    Liike fuck they do.  And all this "my age and class" business is just a lame excuse for religious prudery.  You could see he would've been tempted by the orgy   I loved Jodie's line about Galloway never being PM.  She's got him bang to rights there. (how lucky is Preston BTW?)
> 
> But I want Pete Burns to go out first.  That man is so ugly (not just physically).  What a bitchy attitude he has to Jodie.  And she's right - he is a fucking murderer.



Talking about Preston Fisher Gate seems to be very quite on this subject. Strange that.

BarryB


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

> no - it wasn't 'just a point'. He was saying to Rula that he was pretty disgusted by it and by the way that he touches the girls inappropriately. He was certainly not 'just making the point'.



Are you deliberately missing the point.

In the diary room he specifically made the point that he was shocked and was disapproving that *women* were speaking in the way that they were.

Don't mean to be rude but if you can't see how this was sexist, regardless of what he said about Rodman, you've got your head up your arse.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 9, 2006)

She may be a potty-mouth to some, but she's positively Rabelaisian to me. Doesn't handle mockery well, does he? The moment Jodie invited him for an orgy. Har, har! ROFLOL. Nell Gwynn versus the Roundheads.

If Marx and his mates had turned their noses up at the filthy Victorian proles like GG did with Jodie we'd never have had socialism. (Oh right, we didn't, did we?)


----------



## audiotech (Jan 9, 2006)

Hoping for a CBB quiz with Barrymore asking Jodie Marsh: 'are you a proletarian?'


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Are you deliberately missing the point.
> 
> In the diary room he specifically made the point that he was shocked and was disapproving that *women* were speaking in the way that they were.
> 
> Don't mean to be rude but if you can't see how this was sexist, regardless of what he said about Rodman, you've got your head up your arse.


You think I am missing the point whereas I think you are deliberately ignoring his criticism of Rodman _on the same subject_ in order to say that he is sexist. If he was sexist he wouldn't have a problem with Rodman's own lewd behaviour now would he? I think it is you who is deliberately missing the point. What's the difference between expressing shock about women *talking* in a certain way and expressing shock at a man *acting* in a certain way? I think you're trying to create something that really isn't there, regardless of whether he specifically said 'women' in the diary room he clearly has the same views about how a man should act too, no?


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 9, 2006)

> You think I am missing the point whereas I think you are deliberately ignoring his criticism of Rodman on the same subject in order to say that he is sexist. If he was sexist he wouldn't have a problem with Rodman's own lewd behaviour now would he? I think it is you who is deliberately missing the point. What's the difference between expressing shock about women talking in a certain way and expressing shock at a man acting in a certain way? I think you're trying to create something that really isn't there, regardless of whether he specifically said 'women' in the diary room he clearly has the same views about how a man should act too, no?



When he was talking about Rodman, he didn't say he was shocked that men were speaking that way, did he. But when he was in the diary room he specifically said that he was shocked at women speaking that way. If you can't see the difference, I don't know what I can say. He went out of his way to say that he had a problem with women talking that way. If gender wasn't an issue, why wouldn't he just say people?

And this goes hand in hand with all the other crap he has come out with. The man is a sleaze bag when it comes down to that kind of stuff. As said it's ok for him to talk about the fact that he was lucky enough to shag a few beautiful women, but then he criticises others.


----------



## levien (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> When he was talking about Rodman, he didn't say he was shocked that men were speaking that way, did he. But when he was in the diary room he specifically said that he was shocked at women speaking that way. If you can't see the difference, I don't know what I can say. He went out of his way to say that he had a problem with women talking that way. If gender wasn't an issue, why wouldn't he just say people?
> 
> And this goes hand in hand with all the other crap he has come out with. The man is a sleaze bag when it comes down to that kind of stuff. As said it's ok for him to talk about the fact that he was lucky enough to shag a few beautiful women, but then he criticises others.



Can't believe your still watching this shite. Even as a devoted Galloway groupy I was bored by Friday.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 9, 2006)

Rodman jumped on Jodie Marsh as she lay in bed and she looked non too pleased. He also said to Chantell 'we are going to have sex in here'. A real sleazebag.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 9, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> The man is a sleaze bag when it comes down to that kind of stuff. As said it's ok for him to talk about the fact that he was lucky enough to shag a few beautiful women, but then he criticises others.


George said this?  or Dennis?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> Can't believe your still watching this shite. Even as a devoted Galloway groupy I was bored by Friday.



You're not a proper Galloway groupie then. You were a fake.


----------



## levien (Jan 9, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You're not a proper Galloway groupie then. You were a fake.


I've got the t-shirt. Have you?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2006)

God no. That would be terrible.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 10, 2006)

> Rodman jumped on Jodie Marsh as she lay in bed and she looked non too pleased. He also said to Chantell 'we are going to have sex in here'. A real sleazebag.



Agreed.



> George said this?  or Dennis?



This wasn't in BB. To be fair he didn't say shag, he said something along the lines of there are a lot of beautiful women out there and I'm lucky enough to have been with some of them.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 10, 2006)

*The Slagfinder General*




			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> You think I am missing the point whereas I think you are deliberately ignoring his criticism of Rodman _on the same subject_ in order to say that he is sexist. If he was sexist he wouldn't have a problem with Rodman's own lewd behaviour now would he? I think it is you who is deliberately missing the point. What's the difference between expressing shock about women *talking* in a certain way and expressing shock at a man *acting* in a certain way? I think you're trying to create something that really isn't there, regardless of whether he specifically said 'women' in the diary room he clearly has the same views about how a man should act too, no?



Um, because one is *talking* and the other is *acting*?

He's sexist about cooking, he thinks wearing the hijab is the way to keep young women out of trouble (said to Faria in the pool), he specifically referred to _women_ and their dirty mouths, not "people" or "youth" or "my fellow housemates", and he thought Faria was acceptable because she's "a pretty young woman". It took extreme creepy predatory behaviour from Rodman to elicit disapproval from GG. 

Call me suspicious but I reckon it walks like a duck and talks like a duck.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 10, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Um, because one is *talking* and the other is *acting*?
> 
> He's sexist about cooking, he thinks wearing the hijab is the way to keep young women out of trouble (said to Faria in the pool), he specifically referred to _women_ and their dirty mouths, not "people" or "youth" or "my fellow housemates", and he thought Faria was acceptable because she's "a pretty young woman". It took extreme creepy predatory behaviour from Rodman to elicit disapproval from GG.
> 
> Call me suspicious but I reckon it walks like a duck and talks like a duck.


but he complained that Dennis was always *talking* about sex too! And he's already said he would be shocked to hear his daughter talk the way Jodie does - he's admitted that's one of the reasons he's finding it hard to handle that sort of talk from young females. IMO he's just shocked by all that full stop but if you want to read into it that he is being particularly sexist then I suppose people will do that.

haven't heard the other things you refer to (although he did say "all I saw was a pretty young woman" to reassure Faria when she was saying she was worried on walking in the house because of what people would think of her - is that what you're referring to?) so will take your word for it for now, but I also heard him say, during a conversation about attractiveness, that you don't get together with someone based on their looks and that looks are only skin deep etc. I have also seen him with the marigolds on washing up more than once.

Be interested to hear this conversation about the hijab though.

By the way, seems George, Jodie and Pete are all up for eviction!


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 10, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> By the way, seems George, Jodie and Pete are all up for eviction!



Bugger - all the interesting ones!


----------



## Calum McD (Jan 10, 2006)

Definitely voting Pete out first.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Rodman jumped on Jodie Marsh as she lay in bed and she looked non too pleased. He also said to Chantell 'we are going to have sex in here'. A real sleazebag.



Does anyone believe that sex addiction (nymphomania) is a medical condition (akin to alcoholism perhaps?).

Whilst Rodman has been out of order - BB producers are obviously exploiting sexual tensions (there isn't even a lock on the bathroom so you could have a quick one off the wrist and get over it   )


----------



## Elektra (Jan 10, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> ... "all I saw was a pretty young woman" ...


I rest my case..

The hijab conversation was the one where he was in the pool (day 1 or 2?) and said to Faria that the youth of Tower Hamlets were being dragged into drink and drugs but now they are finding religion which has saved them, and that it was a good thing that the young women were wearing the hijab. 

Normally that would have passed me by but coming from the Leader of the left who's had the (feather) weight and the bureaucratic skills of the Marxist revolutionary socialists of the UK thrown behind him courtesy of the SWP, I considered the assertion that religion was the answer to whatever ails working class ethnic minority youth in this country to be a strange one.

Bottom line for me is this: George is entitled to his political opinions and we are entitled to critique them. He has put up some good fights on the anti-war front and entertained us along the way. But when the entire future of any socialist vision is pinned to someone who admits he "isn't as socialist as people think" and has some very dodgy ideas which are the antithesis of anything I recognise as progressive, I see it as my revolutionary duty to ask some pertinent questions.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 10, 2006)

I strongly suspect George will be the first one evicted from the house seeing that he is now up for eviction. Perhaps this might give him a reality check that he's not that popular outside of Respect and SWP circles. I wouldn't be surprised if he's less popular amongst many SWP members now though, and having heard some of the things that he's come out with, he's not done Respect any favours what so ever. He clearly had NO idea what the show was about before going in, and I think he only has himself to blame for being the subject of ridicule on any of his future television appearances and speeches.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 10, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> I rest my case..


I don’t think that does rest your case – you originally said that he thought Faria was *acceptable* because she's a pretty young woman whereas he actually complimented her as a way of being kind to her when she revealed how insecure she had been on first walking in the house (because of what she was famous for). So you actually grossly misrepresented the reason why he made that particular comment. 



> I see it as my revolutionary duty to ask some pertinent questions.



That’s all well and good but there is no need to distort what he says to fit in with the perception of what you think him to be. 

Just remembered that when Rula and George were talking about Dennis’ sex-obsession Rula justified this by saying that he was climbing the walls with all these nubile young girls flaunting themselves around him (or words to that effect) – if George had said this rather than expressing concern at his behaviour then I would understand the ‘sexist’ allegation. As it stands I don’t think any claim of sexism is justified from what I’ve seen so far. 

The hijab comment is dodgy if that's what he said - I'll reserve judgement until I see it for myself though I think.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 10, 2006)

x77 we'll just have to agree to disagree. Women I know (who aren't lefties)who saw what he said about being shocked/disapproving about what women were coming out with in the house clearly thought it was sexist. If you don't, well there you go.

I also thought he was a patronising smug wanker when debating with Jodie Marsh about the fur trade.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 10, 2006)

Elektra, forgot to pick up on this...where did he say he "isn't as socialist as people think" ? (I know that many would say that he certainly isn't a great socialist but have never heard him say it about himself)


----------



## X-77 (Jan 10, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> x77 we'll just have to agree to disagree. Women I know (who aren't lefties)who saw what he said about being shocked/disapproving about what women were coming out with in the house clearly thought it was sexist. If you don't, well there you go.
> 
> I also thought he was a patronising smug wanker when debating with Jodie Marsh about the fur trade.


yeah, guess we will - I would certainly admit it if I thought he was being sexist, I'm not gonna stick up for him for the sake of it though (and I'm female too btw).

I agree with you about the argument with Jodie. He unnecessarily brought the issue of meat-eating into it and she hadn't mentioned this until George provoked her on this. I think (from last night's highlights) he didn't come across well at all, although when I read the commentary of this argument on digital spy they were saying he was generally agreeing with her on the wearing of fur position, which didn't come across at all in last night's round-up. They also cut out him saying that she should care about human causes more.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 10, 2006)

*From the horse's mouth*




			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> Elektra, forgot to pick up on this...where did he say he "isn't as socialist as people think" ? (I know that many would say that he certainly isn't a great socialist but have never heard him say it about himself)


“not as left wing as you think… Strongly against abortion… I
can’t accept that [a woman’s right to choose], because I
believe in God” (Independent, 5 April 2004)


----------



## Elektra (Jan 10, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> ... a smear when that criticism is false or misleading - and your account of the argument was just that ...






			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> I agree with you about the argument with Jodie. He unnecessarily brought the issue of meat-eating into it and she hadn't mentioned this until George provoked her on this. I think (from last night's highlights) he didn't come across well at all...



I accept your apology.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 10, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> “not as left wing as you think… Strongly against abortion… I
> can’t accept that [a woman’s right to choose], because I
> believe in God” (Independent, 5 April 2004)



Some time back, when GG was still MP for Kelvin, there was a copy of his voting record in circulation.  He certainly was not a paid up member of the labour left akward squad except on Foriegn affairs in the same vein as Corbyn or John McDonnell.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Some time back, when GG was still MP for Kelvin, there was a copy of his voting record in circulation.  He certainly was not a paid up member of the labour left akward squad except on Foriegn affairs in the same vein as Corbyn or John McDonnell.


no, because everyone knows that for quite some time he was one of neil kinnock's bestest mates and tipp'd for swift promotion, until he made a boo-boo.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you know the nature of that boo-boo?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Do you know the nature of that boo-boo?



He didnt shag Glenys did he?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 10, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> no, because everyone knows that for quite some time he was one of neil kinnock's bestest mates and tipp'd for swift promotion, until he made a boo-boo.




This is a lot more recent though, in the last parliament.  Anyone rememberr if he was a member of the Campaign group ?.  I am not sure that he was.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Do you know the nature of that boo-boo?


would this not be the War On Want brouhaha?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 10, 2006)

I think we should all give thanks to celbrity Big Brother.

If nothing else - it has shown what a class A twazzock GG is (if further proof was needed). He reminds me of some outmoded Stalinist leaning 1970s trade unionist - are they not all dead yet. For the love of God. Mercy!


----------



## shandy (Jan 10, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> He didnt shag Glenys did he?



My mate reckons his dad fingered Glenys Kinnock (they were at school together).


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

shandy said:
			
		

> My mate reckons his dad fingered Glenys Kinnock (they were at school together).



What to the headmaster?


----------



## Elektra (Jan 10, 2006)

*Respect ... the Downing Street cut*

Does anyone think the government has deliberately timed their ludicrous "respect" initiative, which is all over the news today, to swallow up any associations the public might make with the other "Respect" now that the most famous man on the planet is on telly? 

Or do I need a holiday?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 10, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think we should all give thanks to celbrity Big Brother.
> 
> If nothing else - it has shown what a class A twazzock GG is (if further proof was needed). He reminds me of some outmoded Stalinist leaning 1970s trade unionist - are they not all dead yet. For the love of God. Mercy!



That is of course very close to where he comes from. He was a leading figure in the Dundee labour party in the mid-late seventies, a notoriously pro soviet stronghold where there was quite an overlap between the CP in the TU beaurocracy and the labour left. Listening to Clive Andersons radio documentary on R5 recently its clear from the interviews with GG's old tanky comrades that he wasnt exactly careful in how he treated them either.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> would this not be the War On Want brouhaha?


 What was that then  jezza?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 10, 2006)

is this true





> GG pays his entire salary to assistants and researchers so his constituents can benefit more than those in other constituents.
> GG is giving away his £100000 fee to charity
> His constituents can still avial his services by his office staff
> whats the problem
> ...


 ?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

No it's not.

It's your bloody party btw. You should know


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> No it's not.
> 
> It's your bloody party btw. You should know


well he said he was using the situation to raise money for charity, so how do you know it's not true?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

Your party, you don't know. 

"GG pays his entire salary to assistants and researchers so his constituents can benefit more than those in other constituents"

Is this true?

You wouldn't even know who to ask would you


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> What was that then  jezza?


Just another example of another member of the Labour movement using charity funds to fund their taste in luxury hotels iirc.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 10, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Does anyone think the government has deliberately timed their ludicrous "respect" initiative, which is all over the news today, to swallow up any associations the public might make with the other "Respect" now that the most famous man on the planet is on telly?
> 
> Or do I need a holiday?


Just a coincidence move along nothing to see here...


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Your party, you don't know.
> 
> "GG pays his entire salary to assistants and researchers so his constituents can benefit more than those in other constituents"
> 
> ...


so you do actually concede that he is raising money for charity Mr Paxman.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

Concede? I never denied it. I never even began to think or talk about it.

You might be lookin at the  second line, others are re looking at the first:

"GG pays his entire salary to assistants and researchers so his constituents can benefit more than those in other constituents.

GG is giving away his £100000 fee to charity

His constituents can still avial his services by his office staff
whats the problem"

Not that you even know a damn thing. From asking a question to deciding the answer for yourself


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> What was that then  jezza?


from (I think) '83 to '87 GG was gen sec of War On Want. In two ways he was quite successful; his formidable gift for getting publicity (trying to be restrained here!) raised it's profile from being an obscure charity to a major 'name', with concomitant hefty rise in funding.
but this is galloway; after all. whilst at WOW he had a lavish lifestyle, and there were many accusations of this coming straight from his expense account (1986 expenses alone; £21,000). either way, by the late 80s, the charity was found to be insolvent, and was wound up. 
The charity commission later
 said the accounts for each year '85-89 were mis-stated, which is damn serious. although GG was cleared of any wrongdoing, their report was highly critical of how he dealt with these problems, and with other aspects of his management style and skills. 
before the charity was wound up (it was later rescued/relaunched) galloway was forced to resign - but this was over his, umm, _horizontal negotiations_, with more than one lady at a hotel in greece, during a conference there.
The then-mrs galloway was reportedly not amused.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Concede? I never denied it. I never even began to think or talk about it.
> 
> You might be lookin at the  second line, others are re looking at the first:
> 
> ...


right so you know for fact that absolutely none of them things are true.

1. you're saying he most definitely has not/isn't given his fee 100,000 pound to the charity.

2. that it is not possible to avail his services through his office staff.

3. that his wages do not go to paying for research assistance etc.


I don't know about one and three, whether you are correct or wrong.  2 is pretty obviously correct in the short-term, but that probably be said about most MPs.  I think she makes the point here. sometimes things a bit more complicated than a simplistic answer.

I'm pretty glad to say you're wrong butch, respect is not my party.  In fact, socialist worker as a pretty tenuous grip on me being in their party too.I haven't been active for a number of years now, as I've explained to you many times [snore zzzzz], so hence my honest inquiry for information.

by the way, is this aggressive style of yours just for show, or do you carry on in this fashion in the pub?


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 10, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Does anyone think the government has deliberately timed their ludicrous "respect" initiative, which is all over the news today, to swallow up any associations the public might make with the other "Respect" now that the most famous man on the planet is on telly?
> 
> Or do I need a holiday?


you need a holiday!
The government are NOT ONE BIT concerned about the existence of this tiny, irrelevant sect.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 10, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> you need a holiday!
> The government are NOT ONE BIT concerned about the existence of this tiny, irrelevant sect.


yes you're right respect is a pretty tiny and irrelevant sect in electoral terms, parliamentary terms, and most others.  and yet probably the biggest on the left.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 10, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> yes you're right respect is a pretty tiny and irrelevant sect in electoral terms, parliamentary terms, and most others.  and yet probably the biggest on the left.



depends where.  Not on the scale of the SSP.  And in very few places elsewhere - maybe east London and Birmingham.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 10, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> depends where.  Not on the scale of the SSP.  And in very few places elsewhere - maybe east London and Birmingham.


sorry for the confusion, I was thinking about parliamentary electoral terms, because that is what the article I linked to above was talking about.  that article was making the point that it is pretty useless for one Respect MP to turn up in Parliament, is very unlikely it will achieve anything.  Far more good could be done by standing on the "dung heap", using it as a platform to agitate outside Parliament.

[as I have made clear above, this not in anyway imply I think that Big Brother is anyway to go about things.  But I'm open-minded, perhaps George may prove me wrong.  as I say to Butch above, I'm just a casual observer these days.)

Respect.  ResistanceMP3.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 10, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> yes you're right respect is a pretty tiny and irrelevant sect in electoral terms, parliamentary terms, and most others.  and yet probably the biggest on the left.


which is, unfortunately, rather like saying 'the biggest football club' on the falkland islands.
the competition ain't huge.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 10, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> depends where.  Not on the scale of the SSP.  And in very few places elsewhere - maybe east London and Birmingham.



Indeed, The SSP has an organisation of some sort in every town of substance in scotland, and has done for nearly all its existence. Something that the RUC is going to have to go a long way to match south of the border.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 10, 2006)

Rula: "Did the Iraqi people hate Saddam"

GG: "Not at all"


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

"The ordinary Iraqi never had any problem with Sadddam".

Is that right George?


----------



## gurrier (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> "The ordinary Iraqi never had any problem with Sadddam".
> 
> Is that right George?


Iraqis actually like being tortured and gassed - but you woulnd't understand that would you, you islamophobe!


----------



## sihhi (Jan 10, 2006)

Words fail me- the one chance to rectify something which has plagued him for over 11 years... abd this. FFS.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 10, 2006)

obviously by "Iraqi" he is excluding the Marsh Arabs, the Kurds, the Shia, the communists and the trade unionists.


----------



## Phototropic (Jan 10, 2006)

I remember seeing pictures of the marshes in Iraq taken in the early part of the 20thC at some exhibition. They looked amazing. And now they are gone


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 10, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> obviously by "Iraqi" he is excluding the Marsh Arabs, the Kurds, the Shia, the communists and the trade unionists.



Galloway's truely disgraced and beyond any redemption now. 

A side point that's interesting is that Offcom/channel 4's political gagging of Galloway is clearly a one-way street. They've stabbed him in the back like anyone with any sense knew they would. Mind you he deserves it.

He's not the only shit in the house though. Pete and Barrymoor's patronising bullying and arrogant abuse of Jodie at the end of the show


----------



## articul8 (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> He's not the only shit in the house though. Pete and Barrymoor's patronising bullying and arrogant abuse of Jodie at the end of the show



very true - if they are example of "sane" celebrities, god help the lot of them!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Galloway's truely disgraced and beyond any redemption now.


 Odd that he experessed exactly the same opinions before but to bring them up was shouted down as islamophobic.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Odd that he experessed exactly the same opinions before but to bring them up was shouted down as islamophobic.



Well the people who shouted such people down can't have been very bright given that Saddam's tyranny was brutally secular.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

You're right, they were and are not very bright.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 10, 2006)

> A side point that's interesting is that Offcom/channel 4's political gagging of Galloway is clearly a one-way street. They've stabbed him in the back like anyone with any sense knew they would. Mind you he deserves it.



In what way is Ofcom/Channel 4 gagging Galloway "a one way street"?

I don't get what you mean.


----------



## Sorry. (Jan 10, 2006)

I think the fallout from this whole debacle's gonna be entertaining


----------



## Sorry. (Jan 10, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> In what way is Ofcom/Channel 4 gagging Galloway "a one way street"?
> 
> I don't get what you mean.



C4 said they were going to censor political conversations. But made an exception for a conversation that made GG look bad.

Pretty hypocritical really, but not unexpected.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> "The ordinary Iraqi never had any problem with Sadddam".
> 
> Is that right George?


He apparently had a problem with _them_, though.  At least, he _behaved_ as if he did.  But maybe he was being playful.

I wish someone would be that "playful" with George, and all the other self obsessed parasites in the BB House (except Maggot).


----------



## BarryB (Jan 10, 2006)

I believe Tower Hamlets Labour Party has set up an alternative surgery to provide a service for residents of Bethnal Green and Bow whilst their MP is AWOL. 

BarryB


----------



## sihhi (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> C4 said they were going to *censor political conversations*. But made an exception for a conversation that made GG look bad.
> 
> Pretty hypocritical really, but not unexpected.



When was that?

edit I mean Channel 4 saying that?


----------



## Sorry. (Jan 10, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> When was that?
> 
> edit I mean Channel 4 saying that?



they said at the outset they weren't going to give him a platform to air his political views. It's against the Ofcom regulations in any case. http://politics.guardian.co.uk/media/story/0,12123,1681222,00.html


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 10, 2006)

> I believe Tower Hamlets Labour Party has set up an alternative surgery to provide a service for residents of Bethnal Green and Bow whilst their MP is AWOL.



New Labour tosser tries to make capital out of Galloway again.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> New Labour tosser tries to make capital out of Galloway again.


Seems to be doing fine all by himself, though.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Galloway's truely disgraced and beyond any redemption now.
> ...
> He's not the only shit in the house though. Pete and Barrymoor's patronising bullying and arrogant abuse of Jodie at the end of the show


That was a truly evil mindfuck. 

Jodie's copping a lot of hatred from some screwed up people, particularly the men, and I can't help admiring the way she sticks up for herself. She won't conform to pack rules and they can't control her. It's a pretty vivid illustration of how a woman flaunting her sexuality gets right up their noses and has to be crushed. Soil the bitch, stick her in a burqa and make her shut the fuck up.

And then tell yourself you're doing it for her own good, sanctimonious wankers.

BTW, was anyone else surprised at what a shortarse George turned out to be?


----------



## sihhi (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> they said at the outset they weren't going to give him a platform to air his political views. It's against the Ofcom regulations in any case. http://politics.guardian.co.uk/media/story/0,12123,1681222,00.html



Galloway was told of all this- yes?.

It's against Ofcom to specifically sloganise for the party but MPs are allowed to just talk politics on TV aren't they?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> BTW, was anyone else surprised at what an arse George turned out to be?


No.


----------



## levien (Jan 10, 2006)

*SWP Statement*

George Galloway has issued his own statement about appearing on Big Brother. In it he says he did it to raise money for a Palestinian charity, which he will, and to reach out to an audience turned off by conventional politics.

Nevertheless lots of people feel that it’s not an appropriate way for an MP to spend their time. People in their workplaces and communities say that many Respect supporters don’t think that this was a good idea.

We didn’t know that George Galloway was going to go on the programme until 24 hours before it happened. We didn’t agree with the idea, but by that stage the die was cast and the contract signed.

But what matters is the stand George has taken against war and neo-liberalism. That’s why we continue to support him and Respect. We stick by our allies, even if we feel they have made a mistake.

Respect arises out of a deep social process of alienation from the Labour Party—and that process will go on. Those in New Labour who complain that George is not representing his constituents are the same people who voted for war and privatisation in the face of opposition from their constituents.

And come May, people will not decide to vote Respect or New Labour on the basis of Big Brother. Our main job is to stick to the perspective we put forward when we formed Respect and concentrate on the preparations for the May elections.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> George Galloway has issued his own statement about appearing on Big Brother. In it he says he did it to raise money for a Palestinian charity, which he will, and to reach out to an audience turned off by conventional politics.


 Which he won't.


----------



## levien (Jan 10, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> That was a truly evil mindfuck.
> 
> Jodie's copping a lot of hatred from some screwed up people, particularly the men, and I can't help admiring the way she sticks up for herself. She won't conform to pack rules and they can't control her. It's a pretty vivid illustration of how a woman flaunting her sexuality gets right up their noses and has to be crushed. Soil the bitch, *stick her in a burqa* and make her shut the fuck up.



Don't be a fuckwit


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> We didn’t know that George Galloway was going to go on the programme until 24 hours before it happened.


Does he usually consult you levien?  Is it by PM?


----------



## sihhi (Jan 10, 2006)

Utterly delusional that ^^

Galloway as I see it doesn't give a fuck about the SWP or what it thinks- but is using its enthusiastic student activists for his own ends.

What do the CPGBers say now BTW anyone know?


----------



## oisleep (Jan 10, 2006)

george was pissed off she wasn't doing any cooking or cleaning like women should be doing


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> Don't be a fuckwit


Was that because of the word burka appearing?      Don't you even check context before reacting?

Or was it the implication that burkas are misogynist? ...

(I'll give you time to get a PM from Lindsay).


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> "The ordinary Iraqi never had any problem with Sadddam".
> 
> Is that right George?



If you happened to be an Iraqi Communist you were well fucked. Apparently, the CIA were very obliging in supplying Saddam with lists. King Hussain of Jordan in a tête-à-tête with Muhammad Hasanein Haikal, chief editor of Al-Ahram, at the Hotel Crillon in Paris reportedly said this:



> You tell me that American Intelligence was behind the 1957 events in Jordan. Permit me to tell you that I know for a certainty that what happened in Iraq on 8 February had the support of American Intelligence. Some of those who now rule in Baghdad do not know of this thing but I am aware of the truth. Numerous meetings were held between the Ba`ath party and American Intelligence, the more important in Kuwait. Do you know that . . . on 8 February a secret radio beamed to Iraq was supplying the men who pulled the coup with the names and addresses of the Communists there so that they could be arrested and executed. [Al-Ahram, 27 September 1963]
> http://www.globalpolicy.org/security/issues/iraq/history/1963cialist.htm



George Galloway does have a point, because after the first Gulf war it was evident that the majority of ordinary Iraqi's did support Saddam - as did many people in the region (particularly Palestinians) - who saw the regime in the forefront battling against the US and Zionism. Like other despots Saddam used nationalism to garner this. He also used the same crude nationalism to crush the uprisings that took place shortly after the war and most of his political opponents.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

oisleep said:
			
		

> george was pissed off she wasn't doing any cooking or cleaning like women should be doing


  

The 1.5 billion muslims watching are no doubt hanging upon his ever word, mind.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> George Galloway does have a point


No.  He's a pointless yuppy in a Versace suit and a Pink shirt.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> The 1.5 billion muslims watching are no doubt hanging upon his ever word, mind.


 The women ain't. They're cooking and cleaning. Cut by half.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> George Galloway does have a point, because *after * the first Gulf war it was evident that the *majority of ordinary Iraqi's* did support Saddam



When huge rebellions threatened to topple him (but John Major said I don't recall asking for this revolt at this particular time- that's another story)?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 10, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> Utterly delusional that ^^
> 
> Galloway as I see it doesn't give a fuck about the SWP or what it thinks- but is using its enthusiastic student activists for his own ends.
> 
> What do the CPGBers say now BTW anyone know?



That's probably the reason why the SWP CC are afraid to try and rein him in.

Galloway knows, and the SWP CC almost certainly do, that SWP/RESPECT needs him a great deal more than he needs them. They can't afford to lose Galloway, because without him their public profile will crumble completely. After all, who outside of the Trot press really cares what Rees, German et al are doing?

Galloway has the SWP CC over a barrel, and he knows it. He isn't just another low-ranking party member who can be bullied into shutting up or expelled for not toeing the line. He has free rein to do more or less as he pleases, and the SWP CC can do nothing about it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> When huge rebellions threatened to topple him (but John Major said I don't recall asking for this revolt at this particular time- that's another story)?


 At that time there was a mass uprising against him?!! Wtf are you on about?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> The women ain't. They're cooking and cleaning. Cut by half.


Oooooooh, you nearly said burka!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> When huge rebellions threatened to topple him (but John Major said I don't recall asking for this revolt at this particular time- that's another story)?



If they had been huge he would have gone long ago. Unfortunately they were not.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> If they had been huge he would have gone long ago. Unfortunately they were not.


 That's the stupidist thing you've said on here.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> If they had been huge he would have gone long ago. Unfortunately they were not.


 You don't know about this do you?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You don't know about this do you?


Give him a chance to check his PMs from famous Trots, mate.  He won't know until then.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 10, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> We didn’t know that George Galloway was going to go on the programme until 24 hours before it happened. We didn’t agree with the idea, but by that stage the die was cast and the contract signed.



This sounds strangely familiar. Ah yes it was Galloway's excuse for missing the first vote on the govs anti-terror bill - that he had a binding comerical contract with Irish ticket purchasers to his modestly described "mother of all one man shows"!

Clearly Galloway doesn't bother to consult with his fellow "comrades" in the coalition - he signs contracts first and then informs later. Just imagine the miserable hacks and paracites at endimol and c4 knew way in advance of Rees and co - let alone the rank and file members.

What a little shit.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Clearly Galloway doesn't bother to consult with his fellow "comrades" in the coalition


He does consult his showbiz agent, though.  Yes, you heard that right; he does have one.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You don't know about this do you?




There were uprisings throughout Iraq. Millions were displaced and thousands rounded up and executed it was also reported that Iranian opposition organization Mojahedin-i-Khalq (People's Mojahedin of Iran) and Jordanian, Sudanese, Palestinian and Yemeni mercenaries helped to suppress the uprising.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> At that time there was a mass uprising against him?!! Wtf are you on about?



Don't you regard the Shiite Rebellion in the south and the KDP-PUK-ITK uprising of 1991 in the north after the end of the war on 3 March 1991 as mass uprisings?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Give him a chance to check his PMs from famous Trots, mate.  He won't know until then.



Have you anything to add, or are you just having fun with your mate?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> Don't you regard the Shiite Rebellion in the south and the KDP-PUK-ITK uprising of 1991 in the north after the end of the war on 3 March 1991 as mass uprisings?


 That was to MC5 mate, not you.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> There were uprisings throughout Iraq. Millions were displaced and thousands rounded up and executed it was also reported that Iranian opposition organization Mojahedin-i-Khalq (People's Mojahedin of Iran) and Jordanian, Sudanese, Palestinian and Yemeni mercenaries helped to suppress the uprising.


 And the anti-saddam uprisings?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Have you anything to add, or are you just having fun with your mate?


No, I'm having fun with _your_ mate.







*"I must text levien with that idea about Celebrity X Factor"*


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> At that time there was a mass uprising against him?!! Wtf are you on about?



He's referring to the uprisings shortly after Gulf War 1 by the Kurds and Shia. Bush 1 urged an uprising, hoping for a palace coup. When the mass based uprising broke out Washington and London refused to back it. I think around 200,000 people were butchered.

edit - sorry too slow, jus read ur other post


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> He's referring to the uprisings shortly after Gulf War 1 by the Kurds and Shia. Bush 1 urged an uprising, hoping for a palace coup. When the mass based uprising broke out Washington and London refused to back it. I think around 200,000 people were butchered.


I think that is what he was referring to, yes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> He's referring to the uprisings shortly after Gulf War 1 by the Kurds and Shia. Bush 1 urged an uprising, hoping for a palace coup. When the mass based uprising broke out Washington and London refused to back it. I think around 200,000 people were butchered.
> 
> edit - sorry too slow, jus read ur other post


 I know, that's what i'm on about. re-read the thread.

edit: ok, we're on the same page.


----------



## levien (Jan 10, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> That's probably the reason why the SWP CC are afraid to try and rein him in.
> 
> Galloway knows, and the SWP CC almost certainly do, that SWP/RESPECT needs him a great deal more than he needs them. They can't afford to lose Galloway, because without him their public profile will crumble completely. After all, who outside of the Trot press really cares what Rees, German et al are doing?
> 
> Galloway has the SWP CC over a barrel, and he knows it. He isn't just another low-ranking party member who can be bullied into shutting up or expelled for not toeing the line. He has free rein to do more or less as he pleases, and the SWP CC can do nothing about it.



He's simply used to having to work alone from his experience on the way out of the Labour Party.  The fact of the matter is he didn't seek the advice of his allies or friends which was daft but hardly the worst thing an MP can do.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> And the anti-saddam uprisings?



My post was about the 1991 uprising in March of that year which seriously challenged Saddam's regime and involved Shia's and Kurds.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

_Used to having to work alone._



Wonder why that could be?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> No, I'm having fun with _your_ mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never met the man, but I've criticised him on here.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> He's simply used to having to work alone from his experience on the way out of the Labour Party.  The fact of the matter is he didn't seek the advice of his allies or friends which was daft but hardly the worst thing an MP can do.


 He demaneded more than that n workers  wage because he *neeeded* to be around people who work for him. His employment of them was his argument.


----------



## levien (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> No, I'm having fun with _your_ mate.
> 
> *"I must text levien with that idea about Celebrity X Factor"*



Would work better if the we didn't come in a post that was clearly marked as being from the SWP as an organisation.  But don't let that get in the way of you being a god little fuckwit and scuttling along.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> I have never met the man, but I've criticised him on here.


   You'll be ... _disciplined_!

(I was referring to levien, though, and his communications with the good and great).


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> My post was about the 1991 uprising in March of that year which seriously challenged Saddam's regime and involved Shia's and Kurds.


I know, as was mine -yours said that Saddam was populur at that time. Mine suggested thatt the uprisings questioned this. Don't they?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> a god little fuckwit and scuttling along.


Or as 1.5 billion Muslims would say, an Allah little fuckwit.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> You'll be ... _disciplined_!



I have always been disciplined unlike some toy soldiers.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> I have always been disciplined unlike some toy soldiers.


I haven't the foggiest what you're on about.  But I'm sure it's very serious.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> I have always been disciplined unlike some toy soldiers.


 Some Toy Soldiers need to accept their discipline? And act on it.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I know, as was mine -yours said that Saddam was populur at that time. Mine suggested thatt the uprisings questioned this. Don't they?



I think the confusion is related to your post which read "At that time there was a mass uprising against him?!! Wtf are you on about?" The use of the question mark in the first sentence gives the impression that you questioned the existance of such uprisings. Your subsequent postings showed that this was not the case.

MC5's intitial post was contradictory because he claimed that Saddam was hugely popular after GW1 and accepted that there were uprisings against him.

A hugely ambigious string of posts in other words.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Some Toy Soldiers need to accept their discipline? And act on it.


Maybe George dresses up as Action Man for the boys, but won't take a telling.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> I think the confusion is related to your post which read "At that time there was a mass uprising against him?!! Wtf are you on about?" The use of the question mark in the first sentence gives the impression that you questioned the existance of such uprisings. Your subsequent postings showed that this was not the case.
> 
> MC5's intitial post was contradictory because he claimed that Saddam was hugely popular after GW1 and accepted that there were uprisings against him.
> 
> A hugely ambigious string of posts in other words.


 Really? I hadn't worked that out, Thanks!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> MC5's intitial post was contradictory because he claimed that Saddam was hugely popular after GW1 and accepted that there were uprisings against him.


To be fair he was only trying to make George Galloway look a little less ridiculous.  It's an uphill struggle; you have to feel sorry for those who have to do it...


----------



## audiotech (Jan 10, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I know, as was mine -yours said that Saddam was populur at that time. Mine suggested thatt the uprisings questioned this. Don't they?



I never said he was "popular", I said:



> ...after the first Gulf war it was evident that the majority of ordinary Iraqi's did support Saddam - as did many people in the region (particularly Palestinians) - who saw the regime in the forefront battling against the US and Zionism.



And that Saddam used nationalism to garner this support. The Iraqi flag and nationalism were popular not Saddam. The uprising questioned the regime, but it's forces were weak.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 10, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> To be fair he was only trying to make George Galloway look a little less ridiculous.  It's an uphill struggle; you have to feel sorry for those who have to do it...



I don't know why they didn't pack it in back in April.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/articles/17987811?source=Evening Standard


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

Not quite what George was saying though, is it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> I never said he was "popular", I said:
> 
> after the first Gulf war it was evident that the majority of ordinary Iraqi's did support Saddam



?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 10, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> I don't know why they didn't pack it in back in April.
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/articles/17987811?source=Evening Standard


Is it OK for Swappies to criticize Tariq Aziz coz he's a Christian?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> ?



Saddam represented Iraqi nationalism. Nationalism is a powerful force able to garner people around even the most despised individual.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 11, 2006)

MC5 I see a crucial difference between "support" and "resisting but failing to get to the point of a successful overthrow"?

Saddam IME was not supported *at all* in 1991 amongst more than 50% of ordinary Iraqi population.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Saddam represented Iraqi nationalism. Nationalism is a powerful force able to garner people around even the most despised individual.


 You've retreated as far as it's possible without swallowing your tongue.

A minor but very important point, Everyone should read The Old Social Classes and the Revolutionary Movements of Iraq by Hanna Batatu.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Everyone should read The Old Social Classes and the Revolutionary Movements of Iraq by Hanna Batatu.



It is a very long book in fact it's huge. Have you read it?- I've not.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 11, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Saddam represented Iraqi nationalism. Nationalism is a powerful force able to garner people around even the most despised individual.


It is also fairly pertinent to point out that he represented certain death for those who opposed him when you consider how profound his support was.

Apparently Galloway also said the moon was made of cheese - if you try hard enough you can tell us that this was really an allusion to the milky way....


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> It is a very long book in fact it's huge. Have you read it?- I've not.


 I'm a starting now -and it is fucking huge. It's scary. It's a proper book. (Cost me £30 as well)


----------



## sihhi (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I'm a starting now -and it ius fucking huge. It's scary. It's a proper book.



Before he died he did one on Syria aswell called Syria's Peasantry.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

Just looking at that one £40 min.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Just looking at that one £40 min.



I can't find a copy of Sam Farber's "Before Stalinism" for less than a weeks giro...


----------



## mk12 (Jan 11, 2006)

EDIT: didn't understand lingo.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> I can't find a copy of Sam Farber's "Before Stalinism" for less than a weeks giro...


 You should see my wish list. This is peanuts.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 11, 2006)

from S.U.N.:



> If Galloway is not evicted before Thursday he will miss a House of Commons debate on a transport link which will affect his London constituency.



Uh oh.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> MC5 I see a crucial difference between "support" and "resisting but failing to get to the point of a successful overthrow"?
> 
> Saddam IME was not supported *at all* in 1991 amongst more than 50% of ordinary Iraqi population.



I suspect Galloway was referring to Saddam's majority support amongst Sunni's within the triangle in the centre. As the Kurds in the north have been struggling for their own independent state and the Shia's wish for closer ties with Iran.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You've retreated as far as it's possible without swallowing your tongue.



Harsh, but I see your point.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> It is also fairly pertinent to point out that he represented certain death for those who opposed him when you consider how profound his support was.
> 
> Apparently Galloway also said the moon was made of cheese - if you try hard enough you can tell us that this was really an allusion to the milky way....





> The seismic velocity of moon "rock" is much closer to cheese than any rock found on earth. I admit that this is not conclusive proof that the moon is made of cheese, but in the words of the scientists:
> "Old hypotheses are best after all, and should not be lightly discarded"
> http://www.planetfusion.co.uk/~pignut/cheese.html



I think I'll have some welsh rarebit and sleep on it.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 11, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> I suspect Galloway was referring to Saddam's majority support amongst Sunni's within the triangle in the centre. As the Kurds in the north have been struggling for their own independent state and the Shia's wish for closer ties with Iran.


In which case he should have said:

"Those Iraqi people who are Sunnis and live within a triangle at the centre of the country had no problem with Saddam.  The Kurds in the north and the Shia popluation, and the marsh arabs were different, my friend".


----------



## BarryB (Jan 11, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> New Labour tosser tries to make capital out of Galloway again.




New Labour? Not me mate. The point which you seem unable to comprehend is that Labour in Tower Hamlets have been thristing for revenge for their May election defeat and have been waiting for Galloway to make a bad mistake.Now Galloway has made that mistake. And retribution will come in the May elections. 

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 11, 2006)

levien said:
			
		

> He's simply used to having to work alone from his experience on the way out of the Labour Party.  The fact of the matter is he didn't seek the advice of his allies or friends which was daft but hardly the worst thing an MP can do.



Are you telling bus that he never tried to work with the Campaign Group of left wing Labour MPs?

BarryB


----------



## deeplight (Jan 11, 2006)

I think that everybody is conveniently forgetting who installed Saddam in the first place.

Would the west be sly and patient enough to install a dictator just to get their hands on oil? Would they install one brutal enough that if he decided to sell oil to france and germany in euros. They would have some grounds for invasion? 

I think we all know the answer really.

Whatever the rights and wrongs of Galloway. And there are many wrongs. By demonising him we play into The governments blood stained hands.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 11, 2006)

deeplight said:
			
		

> By demonising him we play into The governments blood stained hands.


By elevating him to Glorious Leader of the entire socialist movement who can do no wrong, you force proper socialists to expose him for what he is.

Which is a different animal from "demonising" him. (That would be what George is doing to Jodie.)

Or aren't we allowed to note the contradictions?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Which is a different animal from "demonising" him. (That would be what George is doing to Jodie.)



How is GG "demonising" Jodie Martian?   

And no, I'm not a big fan of Galloway.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 11, 2006)

*The Slagfinder General burns the witch*




			
				nino_savatte said:
			
		

> How is GG "demonising" Jodie Martian?
> 
> And no, I'm not a big fan of Galloway.


Apart from his constant puritanical moaning about JM's potty-mouth (which I find very funny) the moment he confirmed what a bully he is was when he dragged the fur coat debate between Jodie and Pete to himself and on to territory where he was confident of a win. 

Everyone could sense the tide had already turned against her and in front of all the other housemates he put the boot in.

So Georgie Porgie relived his greatest hits, treating her like he was addressing Congress and smashing her up. Very courageous, George. Talk about breaking a butterfly on a wheel.

In this micro event we saw all his nasty despotic instincts come to the fore. (So did the rest of the nation — the very constituency he intended to reach.) I saw no warmth, no humanity despite the rhetoric, no compassion and no kindness. No wisdom, no empathy, no sense that as a politician he understood the social factors that are pressuring young women to define themselves by their sexuality. He was too up himself to explore her empathy for animals and see if that extended to human beings, which from the ensuing melee about charity work on the live broadcast it was evident it did.  

The only leadership he's provided in the house is to declare open season on this young woman.

And now they're all at it. Looks to me like he's by-passed the orgy and gone straight for the gang rape.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Apart from his constant puritanical moaning about JM's potty-mouth (which I find very funny) the moment he confirmed what a bully he is was when he dragged the fur coat debate between Jodie and Pete to himself and on to territory where he was confident of a win.
> 
> Everyone could sense the tide had already turned against her and in front of all the other housemates he put the boot in.
> 
> ...



Sorry but that isn't _demonisation_ - as such.

Quite frankly I don't think Jodie Marsh does herself many favours; she's not exactly free of blame - is she?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 11, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> And now they're all at it. Looks to me like he's by-passed the orgy and gone straight for the gang rape.



And you don't think that rhetorical dalliance of yours may be considered a tad OTT by most people??


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2006)

Hm, I wonder if George attacking Jodie was meant to appeal to Georges Muslim constituency.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 11, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Hm, I wonder if George attacking Jodie was meant to appeal to Georges Muslim constituency.



What constituency was Barrymore's far more personal attack on Jodie aimed at?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> What constituency was Barrymore's far more personal attack on Jodie aimed at?



Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 11, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> And you don't think that rhetorical dalliance of yours may be considered a tad OTT by most people??



You don't understand metaphors, do you?


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 11, 2006)

Have to say that while Elektra's comments are OTT, there is a point.

Galloway was bullying Jodie in my view and came across as an intellectual snob. Instead of trying to engage with her, he just hammered home his points. If people wanted to take Jodie up on her career and the way it can have a negative effect on women, or her hypocritical statements about Faria etc etc fair enough. But the way he's gone about it made him look like a tosser. Also agree with Elecktra that if someone had actually tried to engage with Jodie then her empathy with animals might have extended to humans as well, instead of driving her into a corner. It's a good thing that she does care about some issues, even if they don't fit into a neat little box that George might want. As Elektra said, she's not the fucking US senate.

But his puritanical rantings aren't any surprise. The man is an avowed Catholic. The fact that he thinks women shouldn't be saying these sort of things goes with the territory. I know x-77 said it's just general puritanical views for both men and women, but I don't buy that when he made a specific point of saying he had issues with the way women were talking (he could have said people, housemates etc)


----------



## Elektra (Jan 11, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Sorry but that isn't _demonisation_ - as such.


Neither is criticising Galloway.




			
				nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Quite frankly I don't think Jodie Marsh does herself many favours; she's not exactly free of blame - is she?


Oh right, she wore that mini-skirt and high heels and walked up that dark alleyway on her own. She was asking for it.
(That'll be another metaphor, Groucho.)


----------



## Groucho (Jan 11, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> You don't understand metaphors, do you?



Yes, I do. As a metaphor it was OTT.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 11, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Yes, I do. As a metaphor it was OTT.


From my POV it was apt, but if it makes you any happier I'll edit it to "gang-bang", even though that implies a willingness on the part of the bangee which I didn't detect here.

Do you get the bigger point?


----------



## pk (Jan 11, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Neither is criticising Galloway.
> 
> 
> Oh right, she wore that mini-skirt and high heels and walked up that dark alleyway on her own. She was asking for it.
> (That'll be another metaphor, Groucho.)



Oh please.

If Jodie Marsh had any brains she'd be a real prostitute instead of a pretend one.

Imagine growing up in the shadow of Jordan, for Christ's sake, as if one inflatable Pammy Anderson wannabe isn't enough we then have the minging Marsh inviting sweaty photographers to shove a camera lens up her skirt.

Hopefully this'll be the end of her "glamour" career, because she's about as glamourous as a bucket of cockroaches. At least Jordan had a cheerful and carefree air about her when she entered the Celebrity Jungle thing - as stupid and vacant as she is - this Jodie bint is about as happy as cancer, and twice as desperate.

Dennis Rodman looks to me like someone who needs a pint of bromide, and speaks like a rapist, nothing but contempt for him.

Pete Burns I amost pity, nobody else in the world looks as ridiculous apart perhaps from Jocelyn Wildenstein.

Galloway is a twat if he stays - he's said his bit and should now walk away before he misses the Railtrack/Eurotunnel parliamentary debate which concerns Bethnal Green on Thursday.

And I think I'd have headbutted the cunt by now for smoking those dogshit cigars near me.

As for Barrymore - get back to obscurity you pointless unfunny fuck.

The rest of them seem OK, if a little pointless, I mean who the fuck apart from desperate Baywatch fan wankers has heard of Traci Bingham?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Neither is criticising Galloway.
> 
> 
> Oh right, she wore that mini-skirt and high heels and walked up that dark alleyway on her own. She was asking for it.
> (That'll be another metaphor, Groucho.)



You what?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 11, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I mean who the fuck apart from desperate Baywatch fan wankers has heard of Traci Bingham?


that's what I thought until someone here informed me that she is incredibly famous internationally because she was in a hit show shown around the world (when I was disputing that she was more famous worldwide than Galloway - I certainly find that hard to believe).


----------



## BarryB (Jan 11, 2006)

East London Advertiser are asking "Does George Galloway's appearance on Big Brother damage his reputation as an MP?". Yes say 4 out of 5 of the voters.

BarryB


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 11, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> East London Advertiser are asking "Does George Galloway's appearance on Big Brother damage his reputation as an MP?". Yes say 4 out of 5 of the voters.
> 
> BarryB


Who owns the East London Advertiser and what are their politics?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 11, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> East London Advertiser are asking "Does George Galloway's appearance on Big Brother damage his reputation as an MP?". Yes say 4 out of 5 of the voters.
> 
> BarryB


a whole five people were asked   - ooh, how representative...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone take what is written in shitty local rags seriously?

If I believed everything I read in the _South London Stabber_, I'd never go out.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 11, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> which is, unfortunately, rather like saying 'the biggest football club' on the falkland islands.
> the competition ain't huge.


Which was MY point.  Hence >


----------



## Groucho (Jan 11, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Who owns the East London Advertiser and what are their politics?



It is right-wing. Supported Oona King. 

However, is it good for his reputation as an MP. Not in my view. I suspect it will do little to undermine support in the area though.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> obviously by "Iraqi" he is excluding the Marsh Arabs, the Kurds, the Shia, the communists and the trade unionists.






			
				gurrier said:
			
		

> Iraqis actually like being tortured and gassed - but you woulnd't understand that would you, you islamophobe!






			
				butchersapron said:
			
		

> "The ordinary Iraqi never had any problem with Sadddam".
> 
> Is that right George?



God! Pathological hatered can drive clever people to such soundbite simplicity. 

Did the Germans hate Hitler? 

The real world is a bit more complicated.

Respect. Rmp3


----------



## jimmer (Jan 11, 2006)

What?!  

You agree with George then? You think Saddam was great and the Iraqi people loved him?


----------



## sihhi (Jan 11, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> God! Pathological hatered can drive clever people to such soundbite simplicity.
> 
> Did the Germans hate Hitler?
> 
> ...



Eh? 

PS Who are you offering "Respect" to?


----------



## gurrier (Jan 11, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> God! Pathological hatered can drive clever people to such soundbite simplicity.
> 
> Did the Germans hate Hitler?
> 
> ...


Muppet!  I don't have pathological hatred for the gorgeous one - I find him very entertaining indeed.

But, since you are calling me simple, I might as well ask you to back it up.

Do you think it is fair to say that the ordinary Iraqi never had a problem with Saddam?  (btw shias and kurds between them make up a large majority of the population - almost 70% IIRC).


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Who owns the East London Advertiser and what are their politics?



http://www.mediauk.com/owners/43/archant

Archant Media own the paper...God knows what it's editorial stance is...


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 11, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> Muppet!  I don't have pathological hatred for the gorgeous one - I find him very entertaining indeed.
> 
> But, since you are calling me simple, I might as well ask you to back it up.
> 
> Do you think it is fair to say that the ordinary Iraqi never had a problem with Saddam?  (btw shias and kurds between them make up a large majority of the population - almost 70% IIRC).


"God! Pathological hatered can drive *clever people* to such soundbite simplicity."


----------



## gurrier (Jan 11, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> "God! Pathological hatered can drive *clever people* to such soundbite simplicity."


Back it up numpty.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 11, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> God! Pathological hatered can drive clever people to such soundbite simplicity.



The stupidly all-embracing soundbite is GG's claim about "the ordinary Iraqi" (whoever he/she might be).  

We (or at least I, better speak for myself here) think that such a claim is grotequely offensive to the memories of all those his forces had abducted, tortured, gassed, murdered, or displaced (often using arms and equipment sold to him by the west - without passing any comment).

You seem to believe that by contesting this fatuous statement, we are arguing the opposite, namely "every ordinary Iraqi" hates Saddam.  But no-one (I think) is saying that - Clearly he had (indeed has) some support from families of (former) Ba-athist party members, officials etc., and also his nationalist anti-US, anti-Iranian rhetoric would be supported by a fair section of Sunnis.  But you can't assume everyone else is a 'political' opponent and hence not 'ordinary'.

GG's stalinist logic making people disappear from history again


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> Did the Germans hate Hitler?
> 
> 
> Respect. Rmp3



It appears many to this day still express their love for him. Especially old veterans. However Germany wasn't split into three distinct groups with Hitler coming from the minority group. So the comparison is very meaningless indeed. And for many other reasons besides.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> The stupidly all-embracing soundbite is GG's claim about "the ordinary Iraqi" (whoever he/she might be).
> 
> We (or at least I, better speak for myself here) think that such a claim is grotequely offensive to the memories of all those his forces had abducted, tortured, gassed, murdered, or displaced (often using arms and equipment sold to him by the west - without passing any comment).
> 
> ...


That 's a better post IMHO.  it captures ALL I was trying to say, that the real world is a bit more complicated.

Respect. Rmp3


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 11, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> It appears many to this day still express their love for him. Especially old veterans. However Germany wasn't split into three distinct groups with Hitler coming from the minority group. So the comparison is very meaningless indeed. And for many other reasons besides.


yes, things are usually a bit more complicated than a simple soundbite.

Rmp3


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't watch Big Brother - it's crap.

On a slightly more interesting note, Salma Yaqoob, Vice Chair of Respect and Chair of Birmingham Stop the War will join Lord Norman "Get on yer Bike" Tebbit on Question Time tomorrow night


----------



## gurrier (Jan 11, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> yes, things are usually a bit more complicated than a simple soundbite.
> 
> Rmp3


so why did you have a go at me for pointing out how stupid and wrong galloway's soundbite was?


----------



## Solidarnosc (Jan 11, 2006)

George Galloway called me a fat bastard once.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2006)

George Galloway ate my hamster.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 11, 2006)

That's a nice claim to fame.


----------



## Solidarnosc (Jan 11, 2006)

No, he did. On top of his battle bus in the Leicester by-election. 

I'm not making this up.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 11, 2006)

Were you saying anything to him, or just walking down the street?


----------



## Solidarnosc (Jan 11, 2006)

No. I was stood right next to him. This is when I was in the SWP and RESPECT. 

Apparently there was too much weight on the top deck and we needed to "lighten the load."


----------



## mk12 (Jan 11, 2006)

Fuck me. What a dick.


----------



## Solidarnosc (Jan 11, 2006)

I just turned round and told him a few home truths. I mean, yes I am a fatso, but people in glass houses... he's not exactly svelte, is he? 

I could have smacked him for that, but it was an election campaign. Plus there were young kids about.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 11, 2006)

Solidarnosc said:
			
		

> I just turned round and told him a few home truths. I mean, yes I am a fatso, but people in glass houses... he's not exactly svelte, is he?
> 
> I could have smacked him for that, but it was an election campaign. Plus there were young kids about.



I can't help thinking that Galloway would make a perfect target for the Biotic Baking Brigade.

A nice pie, baked with love...


----------



## Solidarnosc (Jan 11, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> I can't help thinking that Galloway would make a perfect target for the Biotic Baking Brigade.
> 
> A nice pie, baked with love...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 11, 2006)

Solidarnosc said:
			
		

>



Just Google 'Biotic Baking Brigade'.

Although, Galloway certainly wouldn't be my first choice.

I'd reserve that honour for someone like a certain Nicholas Griffin...


----------



## Solidarnosc (Jan 11, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Just Google 'Biotic Baking Brigade'.
> 
> Although, Galloway certainly wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> I'd reserve that honour for someone like a certain Nicholas Griffin...


 Ohhhhhhhhhhh right.

Is that all you'd give him? A pie in the face?

He might like that.

Come on Pilgrim, try harder!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

deeplight said:
			
		

> I think that everybody is conveniently forgetting who installed Saddam in the first place.
> 
> Would the west be sly and patient enough to install a dictator just to get their hands on oil? Would they install one brutal enough that if he decided to sell oil to france and germany in euros. They would have some grounds for invasion?
> 
> ...



There was a renewal of diplomatic relations with Saddam in the 80's to ensure Iraq would not be defeated by Iran to ensure American access to oil.

It is ironic that at the time a classified US document stated:



> * "The United States finds the present Iranian regime's intransigent refusal to deviate from its avowed objective of eliminating the legitimate government of neighboring Iraq to be inconsistent with the accepted norms of behavior among nations...."*http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/NSAEBB/NSAEBB82/press.htm


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 11, 2006)

Solidarnosc said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhh right.
> 
> Is that all you'd give him? A pie in the face?
> 
> ...



Well, I'd originally ruled out the homemade flamethrower in case of collateral damage, but who knows...

Maybe I'll get lucky and blowtorch the SWP CC while I'm at it!

*Returns to workshop*

*Collects necessary tools*

*Builds Doomsday Device*

"MWAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## X-77 (Jan 11, 2006)

Solidarnosc said:
			
		

> I just turned round and told him a few home truths. I mean, yes I am a fatso, but people in glass houses... he's not exactly svelte, is he?


which is why he was approached to be on Celebrity Fit Club too


----------



## tollbar (Jan 11, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> which is why he was approached to be on Celebrity Fit Club
> 
> too




As reported by media monkey in the Guardian.

Next stop Celebrity Wrestling.

George Galloway the new James Hewitt.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> I don't watch Big Brother - it's crap.
> 
> On a slightly more interesting note, Salma Yaqoob, Vice Chair of Respect and Chair of Birmingham Stop the War will join Lord Norman "Get on yer Bike" Tebbit on Question Time tomorrow night



That doesn't sound interesting at all.


----------



## Dilzybhoy (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm tellin yas, 'es gonna win the thing!!!


----------



## articul8 (Jan 11, 2006)

I can't believe that everyone is being soooo bitchy to Jodie...and Galloway calling Chantelle a "child" just cos she is young and blonde shows what a fucking chauvinist he is.  And knowing he's been nominated, he tries to be all selflessly devoted to Barrymore's rehabilitation... Now wonder Preston was vomiting.

But Jodie is right - Pete IS fucking vile


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 11, 2006)

What Galloway said to Soli sums him up for me. The bloke is fucking tosser, you would have been well in your rights to smack the bloke in the face mate. And just seem him on CBB. What a bullying, sexist fucker.

Hope that Pete gets voted out first though, a real piece of shit.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> I can't believe that everyone is being soooo bitchy to Jodie...and Galloway calling Chantelle a "child" just cos she is young and blonde shows what a fucking chauvinist he is.  And knowing he's been nominated, he tries to be all selflessly devoted to Barrymore's rehabilitation... Now wonder Preston was vomiting.
> 
> But Jodie is right - Pete IS fucking vile



Jodie and George are identical in many ways.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 11, 2006)

> I can't believe that everyone is being soooo bitchy to Jodie...and Galloway calling Chantelle a "child" just cos she is young and blonde shows what a fucking chauvinist he is. And knowing he's been nominated, he tries to be all selflessly devoted to Barrymore's rehabilitation... Now wonder Preston was vomiting.



Totally agree....


----------



## articul8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Jodie and George are identical in many ways.



  what ways?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

They're both Orange?


----------



## articul8 (Jan 11, 2006)

How do you know?  She might be a Fenian


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2006)

Didn't you catch her rangers tat?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> what ways?



The self obsession mainly but butchers has a point.  From the back its difficult to tell the difference between Traci and Jodie.

Yes I know they're all guilty of the s.o. but those two are head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> calling Chantelle a "child"



It's absurd-- imagine his strop if she called him elderly and senile.

Also no mention of his politics tonight was there?


----------



## articul8 (Jan 11, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Didn't you catch her rangers tat?



you lying get..i won't believe it till I see video evidence


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> I can't believe that everyone is being soooo bitchy to Jodie...



She's acting like a spoilt brat that's why, which of course she is.



> Her parents were wealthy (Marsh's father ran a successful scaffolding business which allowed her to enjoy an affluent lifestyle), but her school-days were unhappy where she was bullied after a hockey accident gave her an enlarged nose.
> 
> Jodie Marsh intended studying law at university, but instead she pursued a rather different path.
> 
> http://www.biogs.com/famous/marshjodie.html





<her new nose reminds me of Pinocchio for some reason>


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 11, 2006)

sihhi said:
			
		

> It's absurd-- imagine his strop if she called him elderly and senile.
> 
> Also no mention of his politics tonight was there?



You can't blame em for chasing ratings.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 11, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> She's acting like a spoilt brat that's why, which of course she is.



I don't think so - I reckon she has reacted like most normal people would (hence, the rest of em resenting the way she gets on with Chantelle).


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 11, 2006)

> <her new nose reminds me of Pinocchio for some reason>



And you say my posts are crap.....

I bet you on the other hand are a right looker, aren't ya MC5.



> She's acting like a spoilt brat that's why



And who in that house isn't acting like that. In fact most of them have been worse, look at that fuckwit Pete.


----------



## sihhi (Jan 11, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> You can't blame em for chasing ratings.



I'm not it just highlights Galloway's self-important I'll get my anti-war message across lunacy


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 11, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> What Galloway said to Soli sums him up for me.



For those who missed it - what did he say and which one is Soli?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> And you say my posts are crap.....
> 
> I bet you on the other hand are a right looker, aren't ya MC5.
> 
> ...



I love Pete. I'm an ugly twat as well.

Most of the other people are not acting like spoilt brats.

I wont repeat myself on the other point.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 11, 2006)

> For those who missed it - what did he say and which one is Soli?



Just read page 30 of this thread.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 11, 2006)

> Most of the other people are not acting like spoilt brats.



We must be watching a different program.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> I don't think so - I reckon she has reacted like most normal people would (hence, the rest of em resenting the way she gets on with Chantelle).



What's normal?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

*More Crappolla*




			
				cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> We must be watching a different program.



Of course we are.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 11, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Just read page 30 of this thread.



Is Soli the same person as Chantelle and the offending comment being calling her a  child?


----------



## articul8 (Jan 11, 2006)

'normal' is reacting like people would do without an agenda of *recovering their careers* or *promoting their political ego*

I hope Preston, Maggott etc. start to think for themselves a bit more


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 11, 2006)

> Is Soli the same person as Chantelle and the offending comment being calling her a child?



Soli is a poster on U75. As said, read page 30 of this thread.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> 'normal' is reacting like people would do without an agenda of *recovering their careers* or *promoting their political ego*



Marsh has an agenda like everyone else:

“I'm very, very, very competitive in everything I do, I will be trying hard to beat everybody.”

http://en.thinkexist.com/quotes/jodie_marsh/


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 12, 2006)

Solidarnosc said:
			
		

> I just turned round and told him a few home truths. I mean, yes I am a fatso, but people in glass houses... he's not exactly svelte, is he?
> 
> I could have smacked him for that, but it was an election campaign. Plus there were young kids about.



No but he's not fat and he is in his fifties.Nothing wrong with the healthy option Soli and exercise at your tender age.


----------



## Dilzybhoy (Jan 12, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Didn't you catch her rangers tat?


I've caught many a rangers tw...

oh sorry never mind me.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 12, 2006)

*Slutfinder General burns witch II*




			
				Elektra said:
			
		

> From my POV it was apt, but if it makes you any happier I'll edit it to "gang-bang", even though that implies a willingness on the part of the bangee which I didn't detect here.



Well, I watched Big Brother tonight and I'm retracting my concession to edit and soften the term "gang-rape" in a previous post. Because, tonight, that is exactly what it was.

I'm gobsmacked by the sly manipulative viciousness of the man — it's strange how sometimes it's the tiny revelations that strike home more than the big stuff. 

What brand of socialism demands that transgressive young women should be humiliated and punished by pompous pricks? This is Big Brother, not Salem.
"You can't have a child talking to a man of his age in that way ... on television"   
"What we don't want is _a public backlash in her favour. That would be the ultimate injustice_."  
"The facts are that you [Marsh] have turned that young girl who was a perfect angel into your accomplice." 
"You are a wicked person ... you've inveighled that young girl into your wicked spell."!!!???  
"There's a 55 year-old man [Barrymore] crying in the garden because of her (Chantelle) behaviour ... and you should be ashamed of that." 
Etc, etc.

He also wound up Pete and the others, blatantly _lying_ IMO that Jodie had told Chantelle to tell Barrymore to "fuck off" when footage showed she was only mimicking him and mouthing "shut up". See what I mean about not taking mockery? "I'll teach you to ask me to an orgy on national television!" 

Hello! Wake-up call. HE'S NUTS! 

The way they worked on Chantelle in order to completely isolate Marsh was creepy beyond belief.  And what's with the bonding with Barrymore? Is this his latest popular front?


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 12, 2006)

Ive always hated Big Brother. Probably in it's entire run watched maybe less than half hour of it.
This series of celebrity BB Ive watched quite a lot of it.
Ive questioned this-I dont feel like Im becoming a fan by a long shot. But I have felt myself sucked in by this-I guess knowing GG was going to be on there aroused my interest.
I have to say my feelings about this programme have been reinforced by my late coming into the show.
It's all about a group of middle class TV executives dreaming up a list of the most weird and fucked up individuals-then putting them in a small arena to tear chunks off each other to the amusement of the TV going nation. It's not clever TV...it's embarrasing.
And frankly....if I was a member of Respect/SWP I'd be fucking ashamed of that cunting sleazeball GG-he's a praying mantis-an ego driven dick on legs who loves the sound of his own voice.
What little respect I had for him as an orator has now gone out of the window. He's like an embarrasing father who simply wont grow up.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Well, I watched Big Brother tonight and I'm retracting my concession to edit and soften the term "gang-rape" in a previous post. Because, tonight, that is exactly what it was.


you're an imbecile.  And an insult to feminists.


----------



## Matt S (Jan 12, 2006)

On a slightly different topic, did I get confused, or when I was channel hopping
did I see Galloway pretending to be a pig, on his hands and knees, snuffling into
the carpet?

i thought I might be going mad, but i had to turn over to something that was
actually good, so I didn't stay around to find out what was going on. Anyone know?

Matt


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2006)

> What brand of socialism demands that transgressive young women should be humiliated and punished by pompous pricks?



Respects brand of Islamo-Socialism


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 12, 2006)

> No but he's not fat and he is in his fifties.Nothing wrong with the healthy option Soli and exercise at your tender age.



And do you think Chuck that calling someone a fat bastard is likely to get them to pick a more healthy option, or just fuck up someones self esteem?

Galloway is a prick, and it was just a gratuitous insult, not advice on how someone could lead a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt S said:
			
		

> did I see Galloway pretending to be a pig, on his hands and knees, snuffling into the carpet?




 Cue Duelling banjos.


----------



## max_freakout (Jan 12, 2006)

George just started saying something about that guy who got kicked out of the Labour conference, after Barrymore asked him about it.

It went like this:

"Yes he was an old friend of mine, an 82 year old refugee from nazi Germany..."

 Then the bird noises started and the rest of the conversation was blanked.....


----------



## X-77 (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt S said:
			
		

> On a slightly different topic, did I get confused, or when I was channel hopping
> did I see Galloway pretending to be a pig, on his hands and knees, snuffling into
> the carpet?


I watched it and didn't see that (although I may have been out room at that point   )


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 12, 2006)

> On a slightly different topic, did I get confused, or when I was channel hopping did I see Galloway pretending to be a pig, on his hands and knees, snuffling into the carpet?



You sure did. I think it was one of the tasks......


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 12, 2006)

Statement by Socialist Resistance (www.socialistresistance.net):




> *George Galloway and Big Brother*
> 
> It is said that, in politics, there is no such thing as bad publicity. It is not true. A good example is George Galloway’s decision to subject himself to Celebrity Big Brother.
> 
> ...


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 12, 2006)

Whatever candidates take on Galloway at the next election, just need to produce a leaflet showing Galloway doing the pig thing.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Statement by Socialist Resistance (www.socialistresistance.net):



Interestingly enough, C4 were quite content to allow Derek Laud to proselytise his Tory beliefs - were they not?


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough, C4 were quite content to allow Derek Laud to proselytise his Tory beliefs - were they not?



If you say so.  I've no idea who he is/was until I looked him up 30 seconds ago - never watch the BB crap myself.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 12, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough, C4 were quite content to allow Derek Laud to proselytise his Tory beliefs - were they not?



And it was ok for previous guests to rabbit on about asylum seekers in a derogatory and hateful manner...


----------



## Groucho (Jan 12, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> Whatever candidates take on Galloway at the next election, just need to produce a leaflet showing Galloway doing the pig thing.



He is not standing at the next election.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 12, 2006)

Shit - my bet with tobyjug has been lost then.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> And it was ok for previous guests to rabbit on about asylum seekers in a derogatory and hateful manner...



Exactly, the words "hypocrisy" and C4 seem almost inseperable in this instance. I hope the fuckers are reading this too.


----------



## knopf (Jan 12, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Shit - my bet with tobyjug has been lost then.



Nah -- he only said he wouldn't be standing for WESPEC. He'll have done a Kilroy by then & started his own party (VEWITAS?).


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Shit - my bet with tobyjug has been lost then.


mnot really, as nigel pointed out - if he doesnt put down a deposit, he's hardly going to lose it is he?!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> He is not standing at the next election.


 He's said he won't be standing yes - though i believe he's only said that in relation to his current consitutuency.But we all know that GG says many things that later turn out not to be true. That he would 100% for def be standing in Glasgow in the last gen election for example.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 12, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Statement by Socialist Resistance :-
> if it had been Boris Johnson on the programme and not a serious politician



I had to have some extra puffs of my asthma inhalers when I read that as I laughed so much. In comparison to GG, Boris IS a serious politician.


----------



## rosa (Jan 12, 2006)

> George Galloway the new James Hewitt.


 Does that mean he's going to fuck Camilla?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 12, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> He's said he won't be standing yes - though i believe he's only said that in relation to his current consitutuency.But we all know that GG says many things that later turn out not to be true. That he would 100% for def be standing in Glasgow in the last gen election for example.



He has given a clear pledge in relation to BG&B and has also says that he intends to retire from Parliamentary politics at the next election.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> He has given a clear pledge in relation to BG&B and has also says that he intends to retire from Parliamentary politics at the next election.


 I know - that's practically what i said. I also said that he's promised to do other things in the past and hasn't. Hasn't he?


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 12, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> He is not standing at the next election.



Yay, the end of Respect.


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 12, 2006)

Not sure what publication this is from. I copied the text from a post on another site:

12 January 2006 

PUBLICITY-hungry MP George Galloway - currently under the nation's TV spotlight locked up in Channel 4's Celebrity Big Brother house - has been left out of the Crossrail spotlight in Parliament. 
He has not been included in a Commons Select committee looking into the controversial project, even though his Bethnal Green and Bow constituency is affected by the proposed tunnelling. 

The new committee has drawn on 10 MPs whose constituencies are affected by the 'super Tube' that will tunnel under London. 
But Galloway isn't on the committee which begins its public sessions next week. 

He is also missing today's Commons debate on two amendments to the Crossrail, being locked away on the celebrities' TV set, although Respect party hierarchy claimed this week they were only "technical" amendments. 
The real hub of debate is with the Select committee, which begins its hearings into 358 petitions from next Tuesday (17), before eventually making recommendations to Parliament. 

Most controversial of the proposed line from Heathrow to Essex and North Kent is the borehole shaft planned at Spitalfields, where tunnelling spoil is to be extracted, and the proposed spoil dumping at Mile End Park. 
There is also the issue of Whitechapel station being redeveloped where Crossrail is planned to go through from Paddington, the West End, City and Liverpool Street. 

But the Respect camp on Monday claimed Galloway would not be missing any major debate by being 'holed up' in the Big Brother house.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 12, 2006)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> I don't watch Big Brother - it's crap.
> 
> On a slightly more interesting note, Salma Yaqoob, Vice Chair of Respect and Chair of Birmingham Stop the War will join Lord Norman "Get on yer Bike" Tebbit on Question Time tomorrow night


No mention of Salma on the panel, has she pulled out? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/question_time/4598616.stm


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 12, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> And do you think Chuck that calling someone a fat bastard is likely to get them to pick a more healthy option, or just fuck up someones self esteem?
> 
> Galloway is a prick, and it was just a gratuitous insult, not advice on how someone could lead a healthy lifestyle.



In the same way calling an alcoholic an alcoholic ? Calling a smackhead a smackhead? Calling a Stalinist a Stalinist or a prick a prick? 


What is with all this pro american self esteem stuff Cockers? Smacks of the  precious me me me attitude of those born under Thatcher and its obsession with victimism and personal 'tragedy'. With your obsession about Jodie 'rich girl but I'm street' Marsh  and her tedious immature dumbed down  caricature  I am having serious doubts about your committment to bigger issues like building the Fifth International.No wonder their is no relevance for Trotskyist ideas amongst the nations youth if she is an example of womens oppression and the need for a revolutionary party to lead the working class to smash capitalism and liberate her. 

The Workers Power position on supporting Jodie Marsh is akin in my book to its support for the Russian backed troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

C4 will not be able to play song birds, or jet noises when Galloway comes out and is interviewed live by Davina (I pull stupid faces) McColl.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 12, 2006)

Apart from presenting a realy awful TV show with a dreadful concept sorry excuse for TV. Why don't people like Davina?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 12, 2006)

She's fake.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Apart from presenting a realy awful TV show with a dreadful concept sorry excuse for TV. Why don't people like Davina?



I was indifferent to her until I saw McColl being interviewed backstage at the G8. She was asked about Africa and replied with some inane comment that lots of positive things were been done there. When the interviewer said like what she froze and mumbled some utter crap, which indicated to me at least that she didn't know what the fuck she was on about and was there to be seen.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 12, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> C4 will not be able to play song birds, or jet noises when Galloway comes out and is interviewed live by Davina (I pull stupid faces) McColl.



You reckon they'll need to, what with the hoots of derision?


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt S said:
			
		

> did I see Galloway pretending to be a pig, on his hands and knees, snuffling into
> the carpet?



That'll play well with the Ummah.


----------



## mutley (Jan 12, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> No mention of Salma on the panel, has she pulled out? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/question_time/4598616.stm



She got put back a week cos of Kennedy and the lib-dems.


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 12, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> In the same way calling an alcoholic an alcoholic ? Calling a smackhead a smackhead? Calling a Stalinist a Stalinist or a prick a prick?





What is it about these boards?  According to some nutters, you're not even allowed to call nutters nutters anymore....


----------



## X-77 (Jan 12, 2006)

mutley said:
			
		

> She got put back a week cos of Kennedy and the lib-dems.


that's a shame...cheers anyway


----------



## mutley (Jan 12, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> that's a shame...cheers anyway



If she's on after George is out of BB all the better I reckon.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 12, 2006)

LLETSA said:
			
		

> What is it about these boards?  According to some nutters, you're not even allowed to call nutters nutters anymore....



It's political correctness gone mad and quite typical of the left wing monothought censorship gang that seems to operate on here.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

Fucking madness.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> You reckon they'll need to, what with the hoots of derision?


  

Going on the amount of booing he got going in it could be a spectacle.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think his kiss on Barrymore's head thing could go down well.


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 12, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> It's political correctness gone mad and quite typical of the left wing monothought censorship gang that seems to operate on here.





It's cultural Maxism, that's what it is.

A liberal Marxist communist regime of politically correct oppression.*



*Copyright L. Barnes, BNP.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

LLETSA said:
			
		

> It's cultural Maxism, that's what it is.
> 
> A liberal Marxist communist regime of politically correct oppression.*
> 
> ...



You didn't need to add the copyright tag as Barnes threatens to sue but rarely does. When he does decide to go down that route him and the BNP lose more often than they win. As in a recent case involving a councillor calling a member of the BNP a nazi.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2006)

He doesn't actually have any kosher legal qualifications does he?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> He doesn't actually have any kosher legal qualifications does he?



Only a barrack room O' level.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 12, 2006)

I see the Comittee for the Reconstruction of the 4th International has come out against Marsh.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 12, 2006)

Link Link Link!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> No mention of Salma on the panel, has she pulled out? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/question_time/4598616.stm



Benson and Hedges will be pleased she's been replaced by Mariella Frostrup, or has she?


----------



## LLETSA (Jan 12, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> You didn't need to add the copyright tag as Barnes threatens to sue but rarely does. When he does decide to go down that route him and the BNP lose more often than they win. As in a recent case involving a councillor calling a member of the BNP a nazi.





I didn't mean that Mr L. Barnes, I meant that other Mr L. Barnes who works for that BNP Paribas investment bank. Nice chap, but has a tendency towards gobbledegook when he writes anything down.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

LLETSA said:
			
		

> I didn't mean that Mr L. Barnes, I meant that other Mr L. Barnes who works for that BNP Paribas investment bank. Nice chap, but has a tendency towards gobbledegook when he writes anything down.



I've always wondered if any of the knuckle draggers believe that tennis tournament in France, which the BNP Paribas investment bank sponsor, is a fund raiser for Griffin?


----------



## hibee (Jan 12, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Statement by Socialist Resistance (www.socialistresistance.net):



The editor of the daily mirror will be relieved he's got a guaranteed front page story tomorrow then


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 12, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> I've always wondered if any of the knuckle draggers believe that tennis tournament in France, which the BNP Paribas investment bank sponsor, is a fund raiser for Griffin?



Gerroutofit!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

To all you investment bankers out there, Griffin is in court on the 16th of this month. Picket Leeds magistrates court from 9am. Rally Leeds art gallery noon.

Now, back to the title of this thread.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 12, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> The Workers Power position on supporting Jodie Marsh is akin in my book to its support for the Russian backed troops in Afghanistan.



they were probably right both times


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 12, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> To all you investment bankers out there, Griffin is in court on the 16th of this month. Picket Leeds magistrates court from 9am. Rally Leeds art gallery noon.



When is Griffin going onto CBB? I think he would be a rather interesting 'surprise ' guest  
Joking!!!!
I just think this whole GG in CBB thing is a fucking disaster!!
The comments on the RUC website defending it proove it to me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2006)

edit: ignore - working now.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> When is Griffin going onto CBB? I think he would be a rather interesting 'surprise ' guest..



I bet Dennis Rodman wouldn't kiss him on his bonce when he goes out to the garden to cry.


----------



## JHE (Jan 12, 2006)

GG is not quite the only person who thinks that he was right to go on BB.  There is at least one other person - Rebecca Townesend of Tower Hamlets Youth Respec'.  In a letter to the East London Advertiser (12/01/06, page 8), the loyal young Becky writes:

"I congratulate MP George Galloway for his creative and courageous attempt to engage a whole new layer of people with politics, especially young people, by his appearance on Channel 4's Celebrity Big Brother."​


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> GG is not quite the only person who thinks that he was right to go on BB.  There is at least one other person - Rebecca Townesend of Tower Hamlets Youth Respec'.  In a letter to the East London Advertiser (12/01/06, page 8), the loyal young Becky writes:
> 
> "I congratulate MP George Galloway for his creative and courageous attempt to engage a whole new layer of people with politics, especially young people, by his appearance on Channel 4's Celebrity Big Brother."​



Must have been challenging for her, having to scribble all that down as one of GG's Swappie mates (Hoveman?) dictated it to her over the phone.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 12, 2006)

Gorgeous "Purring" George nuzzling up to Rula ... eating from a kitty bowl ... licking his paws.      Ooh, stop it; my sides hurt.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 12, 2006)

Phew! Thank god it was only a cat. That could have been really embarrassing.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 12, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Phew! Thank god it was only a cat. That could have been really embarrassing.


  

It'll be the clip they play from now on instead of the "I salute you, sir" one.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 12, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> It'll be the clip they play from now on instead of the "I salute you, sir" one.


I've never watched telly from behind my fingers before. Loved One had to stop me crawling behind the sofa/settee/sitting thing.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2006)

What was that which Galloway remarked about 'the monkees in the trees....' which Barrymore liked?

I thought Rula's impression of a Gorrilla was interesting.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 12, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> What was that which Galloway remarked about 'the monkees in the trees....' which Barrymore liked?


Wot, Peter Tork, Micky Dolenz, Davy Jones and Mike Nesmith (who invented MTV - Mum invented Tippex) monkees?


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 12, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> they were probably right both times



revisionist !


----------



## socialistsuzy (Jan 13, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4608082.stm


----------



## Dilzybhoy (Jan 13, 2006)

Haven't read the thread right through but I watched I bit of teevee today and seen one of the top fellas (can't remember his name) from respect defend GG's absence from parliament by saying he's not really meant to be there anyway.    

Anyway, as I watched him performing as a cat and purring away like some demented pig I said out load, "for the love of god what the fuck where you thinking about you fucking loon?!?!?!?"


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

Hilary who?


----------



## JoePolitix (Jan 13, 2006)

socialistsuzy said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4608082.stm



Galloway's stooge says:

"He is coming across as a human being, while the press have tried to demonise him in the past." 

He's not coming across as a very nice human being though. He's coming across as a ego-centric*, careerist, chauvinist, bullying, social conservative arse licker of Ba’athist dictators. If human beings are this shitty – bring on the demons!  

* ("I'm the biggest celeb on a world scale, all of the world's 1.5 billion Muslims know who I am")


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

He's doing the work of the right by being a cunt, whilst pretending to be the voice of the anti war left.


----------



## shandy (Jan 13, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Hilary who?




I hate Hilary Armstrong. She's a nu-labour piece of filth and chief whip. Blood-soaked cunt.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

shandy said:
			
		

> I hate Hilary Armstrong. She's a nu-labour piece of filth and chief whip. Blood-soaked cunt.


It isn't a bloke, then.  Like Hilary Benn.


----------



## shandy (Jan 13, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> It isn't a bloke, then.  Like Hilary Benn.



It's the eternal ambiguity you have to suffer if your parents name you Hilary/Lesley/Georgy


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

shandy said:
			
		

> It's the eternal ambiguity you have to suffer if your parents name you Hilary/Lesley/Georgy


Naw, Les_ley_ is a girl, Les_lie_ is a boy.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 13, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> He's doing the work of the right by being a cunt, whilst pretending to be the voice of the anti war left.


Shame he doesn't know that Jodie's nominated charity is one that fights bullying.

So when she gets out and becomes the poster girl for the anti-bullying lobby, I wonder whose pix will be flashed up as the Ugly Sistas.


----------



## pk (Jan 13, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> when she gets out and becomes the poster girl for the anti-bullying lobby, I wonder whose pix will be flashed up as the Ugly Sistas.



Hopefully not that of Pete Burns Victim...


----------



## rosa (Jan 13, 2006)

Did anyone see The Late Edition on BBC4 last night? "So that's what your constituents think of you,George. They want to see you coming over that marsh on Sunday. And we mean Hackney Marsh,not Jodie." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edited to add:fucking nora i thought you were joking about the cat impression. Just saw the photos. Sweet suffering Jesus wept.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Wot, Peter Tork, Micky Dolenz, Davy Jones and Mike Nesmith (who invented MTV - Mum invented Tippex) monkees?



No, Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Tich who were right cheeky monkees  

Between 1965 and 1969 this group spent more weeks in the charts than The Beatles.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2006)

Did they sing "bend it"?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Hilary who?



It's the New Labour robot which the Tory leader Cameron shouted at as he began his first PMQ's. She has a mouth like a *lavatory* and politics to match.

I wonder if the petition begins: Sign this you arseholes, or you lose the fucking party whip?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2006)

Probably already been said but isn't GG missing the debate on the Olympic Bill in the BB house?

No, forgive me if I'm wrong, but won't TH be affected by this in a small, insiginificant way?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Did they sing "bend it"?



....shake it anyway you want it, as long as you love me that's alright.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 13, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Did they sing "bend it"?



The follow up single, "Save Me", which got to number 4 in December 1966, might be more appropriate as an anthem.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bend It is fucking awful. Me and a few mates used to turn it up full volume in the car, windows down, at traffic lights. "Jigsaw Puzzle, what's the hustle....BEND IT".


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jan 13, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Gorgeous "Purring" George nuzzling up to Rula ... eating from a kitty bowl ... licking his paws.      Ooh, stop it; my sides hurt.


 I thought I saw a clip of him eating from a bowl. That says it all really.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> My sentiments exactly. I will be highly amused if GG is the first one voted out.



Ahem.




			
				MC5 said:
			
		

> Doubt it, Jodie Marsh looks favourite for that honour with all her whining and "I donate to lots of charities" bollocks.



Commiserations Cockers. The spoilt brat is history.


----------



## pk (Jan 13, 2006)

Excellent news.

First one out.

"I wiw flirt wiv any man, innit"

Funny how shit she really is, now she's got a platform.

Bet Jordan is pissing herself laughing at this.

Can't stand her whining any more, she can fuck off, forever hopefully


----------



## JHE (Jan 13, 2006)

Does the eviction of Jodie Wotsit mean that the other silly tart, the MP for Bethnal Green & Bow, will be in the BB house for at least another week (or is the next eviction in less than a week)?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 13, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> The follow up single, "Save Me", which got to number 4 in December 1966, might be more appropriate as an anthem.



Always preferred 'legend of Xanadau' meself.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Excellent news.
> 
> First one out.


Don't be stupid.  Excellent news would be: Barrymore chokes to death on live TV.  In order of vileness he's the lowest slug on the programme.  And remember this is a show with _Galloway_ on it.  Marsh can't compete with those two, and certainly didn't deserve the bullying she got.  Like that bizarre outburst from Barryslug.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 13, 2006)

So, tomorrow we will have Gorgeous George and Sir Jimmy having a contest to see whose got the biggest cigar.

Sir Jimmy to win.  GG to get cigar envy.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> So, tomorrow we will have Gorgeous George and Sir Jimmy having a contest to see whose got the biggest cigar.
> 
> Sir Jimmy to win.  GG to get cigar envy.


I know a true story about arses and cigars.  It was after I left the party, honest.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2006)

tollbar: on a scale of one to ten, how pissed off are you that the British public voted to boot out someone _ahead_ of GG?


----------



## JHE (Jan 13, 2006)

What have you got against Barrymore?  He's just on old TV presenter, isn't he?  (I obviously don't read the right papers.)


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> What have you got against Barrymore?  He's just on old TV presenter, isn't he?  (I obviously don't read the right papers.)


His behaviour on the programme.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 13, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> tollbar: on a scale of one to ten, how pissed off are you that the British public voted to boot out someone _ahead_ of GG?



The viewers of program voted, which is not quite the same thing as the British public.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The viewers of program voted, which is not quite the same thing as the British public.


It's more than vote in a General Election, though...


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 13, 2006)

Jimmy Saville going on could save Galloway being on BB actually - Saville is a very *very* right wing individual - and him and GG are almost certain going to disagree about pretty much everything.  Finally, they will show _some_ politics - as GG will have a counterveiling viewpoint or whatever the fuck it is he needs to avoid censorship...


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> Does the eviction of Jodie Wotsit mean that the other silly tart, the MP for Bethnal Green & Bow, will be in the BB house for at least another week (or is the next eviction in less than a week)?



It will be a democratic decision decided by secret ballot, over the phone.   I suppose you could alway's storm the BB house with a select, hand picked group of rebels with pea-shooters and declare some utopian nonsense.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> censorship...


You really think he's been trying to discuss politics?  Not the impression he gave when asked his reasons for being on the programme on tonight's show.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Jimmy Saville going on could save Galloway being on BB actually - Saville is a very *very* right wing individual - and him and GG are almost certain going to disagree about pretty much everything.  Finally, they will show _some_ politics - as GG will have a counterveiling viewpoint or whatever the fuck it is he needs to avoid censorship...



He might come out of the closet an' all.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 13, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Jimmy Saville going on could save Galloway being on BB actually - Saville is a very *very* right wing individual .




He is? Are you aware of Jimmy's background?


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 13, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> He is? Are you aware of Jimmy's background?



He hosted Jim'll Fix it on TV - I remember him granting wishes to kids, not talking about workers councils...


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 13, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> He hosted Jim'll Fix it on TV - I remember him granting wishes to kids, not talking about workers councils...




I was thinking somewhat before that. Jimmy is from a very working class background.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> He is? Are you aware of Jimmy's background?



Born in Leeds, DJ, top of the pops presenter, did lot's of charity running for hospitals and has so much dosh he's run out of building societies to put it in.


----------



## shandy (Jan 13, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> He hosted Jim'll Fix it on TV - I remember him granting wishes to kids, not talking about workers councils...




If enough people write in, maybe Jim'll fix it for the SWP CC to be hung from lamp-posts by the ribbons from his Jim'll fix it badges.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

shandy said:
			
		

> If enough people write in, maybe Jim'll fix it for the SWP CC to be hung from lamp-posts by the ribbons from his Jim'll fix it badges.



Is it still on TV?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 13, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> tollbar: on a scale of one to ten, how pissed off are you that the British public voted to boot out someone _ahead_ of GG?



Oh, I'm not pissed off at all yet.  Let him stay there a bit longer and make an even bigger cunt of himself and we will watch the SWP cc twisting themselves into even bigger knots trying to explain it all away. At least the SSP had the sense to take Sheridan out of the leadership when he became an embarrassment. Thats the difference.  Tommy was the Galloway figure within the SSP but when push came to shove we dealt with it.  It was painful and theres still a way to go but the odds are getting better that we will get through it with some credibility. Respect, however never had the democratic apparatus to control Galloway and this is the price they are paying for it.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I knew it .As soon as we had Cockers on here advocating the Workers Power line on backing Jodie Marsh I knew that she would come a cropper. The working class has spoken .Long live Comrade Maggot.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not pissed off at all yet.



Oh yes you are.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> I knew it .As soon as we had Cockers on here advocating the Workers Power line on backing Jodie Morris I knew that she would come a cropper. The working class has spoken .Long live Comrade Maggot.



Seconded. Chav's rule.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 13, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Born in Leeds, DJ, top of the pops presenter, did lot's of charity running for hospitals and has so much dosh he's run out of building societies to put it in.



Ex miner.  W/C boy made good.  Old school showbizz tory.  I think theres more likliehood of GG having a discussion on vol one of Das Kapital with Chantelle then with Sir Jim.

There is though, I understand some indication that Endemol might set up a political discussion involving GG so that he can put over his views against opposition. I wonder if Hitchens would be up for it.


----------



## JHE (Jan 13, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> At least the SSP had the sense to take Sheridan out of the leadership when he became an embarrassment.


WTF did Sheridan do to deserve being ousted?  Some sexual no-no?  The SSP has never explained it, AFAIK.

Whatever it was, it was not very public - unlike GG's current nonsense.  To get anywhere near being as big an arse as GG, TS would have had to film himself doing whatever-it-was and make the film publicly available and shown on TV.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 13, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Ex miner.  W/C boy made good.  Old school showbizz tory.  I think theres more likliehood of GG having a discussion on vol one of Das Kapital with Chantelle then with Sir Jim.
> 
> There is though, I understand some indication that Endemol might set up a political discussion involving GG so that he can put over his views against opposition. I wonder if Hitchens would be up for it.



Not very long in the pits he became a professional wrestler at one time.

I was born near where he lived as a child, in a very deprived area of Leeds. When he got famous as kids we all used to go round to see his house and often wave to him as he rode about in his Rolls Royce. Wouldn't open the curtains if he was in my back garden now.  

I very much doubt Hitchens would participate. He'd crack up without a large supply of fags and booze.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 13, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> WTF did Sheridan do to deserve being ousted?  Some sexual no-no?  The SSP has never explained it, AFAIK.
> 
> Whatever it was, it was not very public - unlike GG's current nonsense.  To get anywhere near being as big an arse as GG, TS would have had to film himself doing whatever-it-was and make the film publicly available and shown on TV.



You never saw the News Of the World story then ?.


----------



## JHE (Jan 13, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> You never saw the News Of the World story then ?.


No, I didn't.  I've read elsewhere that there was some sexual scandal.  I don't know why the SSP couldn't just tell the News of the Screws to fuck off and mind their own business.

GG can't do that about his BB nonsense.  He's deliberately putting his silliness in front of millions of TV viewers.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 13, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Jimmy is from a very working class background.


So?  You think that disqualifies him from being right wing?  What a bizarre world you inhabit.


----------



## where to (Jan 14, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not pissed off at all yet.  Let him stay there a bit longer and make an even bigger cunt of himself and we will watch the SWP cc twisting themselves into even bigger knots trying to explain it all away. At least the SSP had the sense to take Sheridan out of the leadership when he became an embarrassment. Thats the difference.  Tommy was the Galloway figure within the SSP but when push came to shove we dealt with it.  It was painful and theres still a way to go but the odds are getting better that we will get through it with some credibility. Respect, however never had the democratic apparatus to control Galloway and this is the price they are paying for it.


er i don't think the public see it that way.

whats more embarressing, sheridan going shag-daft, or colin fox standing on argyle street dressed as robin hood and those crap g8 publicity stunts?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 14, 2006)

I think now George has survived last night, he might well be in right to the end.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 14, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> I knew it .As soon as we had Cockers on here advocating the Workers Power line on backing Jodie Morris I knew that she would come a cropper. The working class has spoken .Long live Comrade Maggot.



WP back the former Chelsea midfielder?  What about Jodie Marsh ?   

Personally gutted     she got voted out.  Just shows British people have NO JUDGEMENT WHATSOEVER.

Pete Burns is a fucking horrow show with all the charm of Maggie Thatcher


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 14, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> He is? Are you aware of Jimmy's background?



Oh aye and it doesn't matter, he's still right wing. 

I mean, you realise David Davis lived on a council estate in Tooting - don't you?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 14, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I was thinking somewhat before that. Jimmy is from a very working class background.



Whoopie do, so were many others who later became ardent Tories.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 14, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> WP back the former Chelsea midfielder?  What about Jodie Marsh ?
> 
> Personally gutted     she got voted out.  Just shows British people have NO JUDGEMENT WHATSOEVER.
> 
> Pete Burns is a fucking horrow show with all the charm of Maggie Thatcher



Back of the net! Well spotted the boy done well 110%, game of two halves etc.innitt


----------



## Charlie Drake (Jan 14, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Whoopie do, so were many others who later became ardent Tories.



Yep, some of the most right-wing people I know are working class.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 14, 2006)

Charlie Drake said:
			
		

> Yep, some of the most right-wing people I know are working class.



Like so-called "Essex Man" in the 80's.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 14, 2006)

where to said:
			
		

> er i don't think the public see it that way.
> 
> whats more embarressing, sheridan going shag-daft, or colin fox standing on argyle street dressed as robin hood and those crap g8 publicity stunts?



Colin was a very silly boy which I think is now well recognised.  The prescription abolition bill and the coming bill on council tax abolition are serious plus points now though if handled correctly.

Whatever criticsms one might have of Sheridan, he at least used his time as the SSPs sole MSP to get stuff done as was shown over the executive defeat on warrent sales. If you have only one  seat in a parliament it can be used to effect.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 14, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Whatever criticsms one might have of Sheridan, he at least used his time as the SSPs sole MSP ...


... but now the grown-ups have arrived?


----------



## ferndale (Jan 15, 2006)

*Galloway - sexist bastard*

The fact that Galloway called Jodie a "page three trollope" shows that he has no socialist credentials whatsoever.

Also, have to laugh at the way he says he wants to provide leadership in the house. He's obsessed with the idea of leading other ppl. Went to one of his meetings, and he said to one of the ppl who spoke from the floor, "You should be up here on the top table with the leadership". Galloway obviously has a clear idea of society and politics being divided into leaders on the one hand and minions on the other. No surprise then that he has teamed up with the SWP!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it's all just a graphic illustration of how you can't be all things to all people. I really wanted to like George actually, I wanted him to be as charismatic as they say, and to win over more of the British public to the anti war cause, yet he has shown himself to be a sexist misogynistic ass, and  I believe that his dodgy attitudes towards women actually must of really appealled  to some of the muslim zealots that elected him in the first place.

For me, sexual equality is more important than appeasing any religious group, and the idea of any more mps with the same ideas as George is quite abhorant.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 15, 2006)

I saw an old friend last night whose mother used to be the MP for Bow & Poplar. She shared an office in the Houses of Parliament with Galloway when he was a Glasgow MP. They fell out big time because he wanted to put a sofa in the office to sleep on. Strangely enough he is now the MP for her old constituency. I know this is not a very exciting story but I thought I'd share it with you anyway. Maybe if I ever see her again she might have some juicier gossip!


----------



## ferndale (Jan 15, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I think it's all just a graphic illustration of how you can't be all things to all people. I really wanted to like George actually, I wanted him to be as charismatic as they say, and to win over more of the British public to the anti war cause, yet he has shown himself to be a sexist misogynistic ass, and  I believe that his dodgy attitudes towards women actually must of really appealled  to some of the muslim zealots that elected him in the first place.
> 
> For me, sexual equality is more important than appeasing any religious group, and the idea of any more mps with the same ideas as George is quite abhorant.



Yes, I wondered if anti-women attitudes such as this helped to get him elected. Worrying. I don't want to see any more George Galloway types in parliament. If someone isn't committed to gender equality, I have no faith in them to represent me, or legislate for me, esp if they have the old sexual morality double standard towards women's sexuality. I doubt if a man would be slated and called names for posing with his shirt off.

To be honest, I think being on Celeb BB will give GG enough rope with which to hang himself - esp the longer he stays in. I reckon when he comes out he'll be finished in the eyes of most socialists, if not already.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2006)

If Galloway is a socialist, then I'm the King of Tonga.


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 15, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Colin was a very silly boy which I think is now well recognised.  The prescription abolition bill and the coming bill on council tax abolition are serious plus points now though if handled correctly.
> 
> Whatever criticsms one might have of Sheridan, he at least used his time as the SSPs sole MSP to get stuff done as was shown over the executive defeat on warrent sales. If you have only one  seat in a parliament it can be used to effect.



Good point! Sheridan did/still does 'extra-parliamentary activity' as well as being in Parliament, so I don't see what Galloway's excuse is. Respect will be finished in 3 years time.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2006)

ferndale said:
			
		

> The fact that Galloway called Jodie a "page three trollope" shows that he has no socialist credentials whatsoever.
> 
> Also, have to laugh at the way he says he wants to provide leadership in the house. He's obsessed with the idea of leading other ppl. Went to one of his meetings, and he said to one of the ppl who spoke from the floor, "You should be up here on the top table with the leadership". Galloway obviously has a clear idea of society and politics being divided into leaders on the one hand and minions on the other. No surprise then that he has teamed up with the SWP!




Spot on.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I think it's all just a graphic illustration of how you can't be all things to all people. I really wanted to like George actually, I wanted him to be as charismatic as they say, and to win over more of the British public to the anti war cause, yet he has shown himself to be a sexist misogynistic ass, and  I believe that his dodgy attitudes towards women actually must of really appealled  to some of the muslim zealots that elected him in the first place.
> 
> For me, sexual equality is more important than appeasing any religious group, and the idea of any more mps with the same ideas as George is quite abhorant.




Spot on again.

Your post and ferndales post pretty much sum it up for me.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 15, 2006)

*What On Earth Were You Thinking George.*

For those interested in the Galloway debacle, a must read interview in the Sunday Herald with Galloways associate Ron Mackay.

http://www.sundayherald.com/53545


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2006)

*Nail, hammer, head*

From the link above.


> I think the level of protest we have mounted at Channel 4 over censorship has helped, but he’s in with people who are not interested in politics and only interested in themselves. I think it’s a complete stitch-up by Channel 4. They asked an outspoken MP to come on the show and then they muzzled him.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 15, 2006)

Galloway quotes:



> "Over time I came to love Iraq like a man loves a woman"
> and, on his idea of happiness:
> 
> "a hilltop in Portugal with the Atlantic shining below, a long Havana cigar and a Palestinian scientist running her fingers through my hair".



Listen to Galloway! Women's T-Shirt.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 15, 2006)

What is made clear from the Herald interview, if you read it in conjunction with the Respect/SWP statements is that The Respect leadership had less input into Galloways decision to enter the house than Galloways daughter.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 15, 2006)

'Shouldn’t he pay back to the taxpayer the slice of his MP’s salary that he’s earned since going into the Big Brother house?

He’ll write a cheque to the taxpayer for whatever the percentage of his parliamentary income is. That’s fine.'

Perhaps that will silence some of his New Labour critics...


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 15, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Whatever criticsms one might have of Sheridan, he at least used his time as the SSPs sole MSP to get stuff done as was shown over the executive defeat on warrent sales. If you have only one  seat in a parliament it can be used to effect.



Exactly. And Joe Higgins doesn't complain about being lonely as the Socialist Party's only member of the Irish parliament, instead he gets on with being both the most effective parliamentary performer in the place and a highly effective extra-parliamentary activist.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 15, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> From the link above.
> From the link above.
> 
> Quote:
> I think the level of protest we have mounted at Channel 4 over censorship has helped, but he’s in with people who are not interested in politics and only interested in themselves. I think it’s a complete stitch-up by Channel 4. They asked an outspoken MP to come on the show and then they muzzled him.




Channel 4 and any other British based TV station  are not allowed to give any political point of view free rein without balance. Not only do they risk losing their licence to broadcast, they could face a legal action under the representation of the people act.
GG as an MP would have been fully aware of that when he agreed to take part. If several MPs from other political parties were locked in the house with him there would be no problem. However I suspect the audience for such a show would be close to zero.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Channel 4 and any other British based TV station  are not allowed to give any political point of view free rein without balance. Not only do they risk losing their licence to broadcast, they could face a legal action under the representation of the people act.
> GG as an MP would have been fully aware of that when he agreed to take part. If several MPs from other political parties were locked in the house with him there would be no problem. However I suspect the audience for such a show would be close to zero.



Really? So how do you explain Derek Laud's unwanted meditations on immigration and asylum last year...and where were the countervailing views? There were none. It seems to me that both you and C4 have been a little too selective in the application of this rule.


----------



## Qatsi (Jan 15, 2006)

*Hello...*

Hey Gang.  This is "Koy" (Of Koy's Cogitations).

Just curious, but did you all happen to take the time to learn what is available on the flip side of that women's "Listen to George Galloway" shirt?







In case you haven't guessed, I'm American.  George Galloway did a fine thing in May of 2005 chewing our congress sparkly new assholes and I wished to offer up a tribute to his effort in my shop.

He may be wrong about women's issues (sorry, but something in me tells me he's been misunderstood on this, but he's your fella in the long run so I suppose you'd know him best), but he's spot on when it comes to his opposition to the war in Iraq.

Thanks for your time. Carry on.
Peace.
Koy
Koy's Cogitations
http://www.cafepress.com/koy


----------



## BarryB (Jan 15, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> 'Shouldn’t he pay back to the taxpayer the slice of his MP’s salary that he’s earned since going into the Big Brother house?
> 
> He’ll write a cheque to the taxpayer for whatever the percentage of his parliamentary income is. That’s fine.'
> 
> Perhaps that will silence some of his New Labour critics...



According to todays BBC Politics Show 50,000 people have already signed an online petition telling Galloway to get back to work

www.beta.cergis.com/george/

If Galloway/McKay think writing out a cheque will quiten the criticism they have another think coming.

Oh make that 50,001 people signing the petition.

BarryB


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 15, 2006)

The best quote from Galloway was:



> I travelled to and spent lots of time with people in Greece, many of whom were women, some of whom were known carnally to me. I actually had sexual intercourse with some of the people in Greece.



Maybe this will spur a few people on for the Greek ESF.

I hope he wasn't having sexual intercourse with any trollops though.

Also it cracks me up Galloway giving it the big one on morality and people sleeping around. Didn't he just have to leave his wife because he was shagging a civil servant on the side. Tut tut, let catholics down there old boy.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 15, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Really? So how do you explain Derek Laud's unwanted meditations on immigration and asylum last year...and where were the countervailing views? There were none. It seems to me that both you and C4 have been a little too selective in the application of this rule.




Quite easily, Derek Laud is not an MP.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 15, 2006)

Qatsi said:
			
		

> Hey Gang.  This is "Koy" (Of Koy's Cogitations).
> 
> Just curious, but did you all happen to take the time to learn what is available on the flip side of that women's "Listen to George Galloway" shirt?



I didn't but thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## JHE (Jan 15, 2006)

Galloway said:
			
		

> I travelled to and spent lots of time with people in Greece, many of whom were women, some of whom were known carnally to me. I actually had sexual intercourse with some of the people in Greece.






			
				cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> I hope he wasn't having sexual intercourse with any trollops though.


GG is a vain old trollop!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 15, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> I hope he wasn't having sexual intercourse with any trollops though.
> 
> Also it cracks me up Galloway giving it the big one on morality and people sleeping around.



You moralising trollop you.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 15, 2006)

According to Weekly Worker, in a meeting of Respect members called to discuss Galloway's decision to enter the BBH:



> ...there was a stand-up row between councillor Oliur Rahman and a muslim elder. Comrade Rahman referred to Galloway as a “second father” and defended his decision to enter ‘the house’, while the elder, together with an SWP feminist, raged against it.



Also:



> Oliur Rahman, speaking at the Tower Hamlets press conference, pointed out that Labour’s Jim Fitzpatrick, the MP who called Galloway a “C-class politician” and was helping to coordinate the complaints about the neglect of his constituents, “was in Portugal last year, where he was sponsored by McDonalds to play football for two weeks”.



If this is true, it's a bit rich Fitzpatrick slinging brickbats at Galloway - pot, kettle an' all that. Rather than being sponsored by some corporate exploiter Galloway wants:



> ...to attempt to connect with the politically untouched, the millions of people - most of them young people - who are completely turned off by conventional approaches … We need to use new and innovative methods to put across our arguments. I’m determined that there are no no-go areas for us and I believe Celebrity big brother will be hugely successful for our ideals. If I’m wrong at least many will eat in the Gaza Strip because I tried.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 15, 2006)

Galloway _and_ Fitzpatrick are anti-worker, yuppie, pricks.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 15, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Galloway _and_ Fitzpatrick are anti-worker, yuppie, pricks.



The word "yuppie" describes someone as young, upwardly mobile. Now I know Galloway is neither of those things. Fitzpatrick I don't know much about, apart from a report that he plays football for big macs.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 15, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> The word "yuppie" describes someone as young upwardly mobile. Now I know Galloway is neither of those things. Fitzpatrick I don't know much about, apart from he plays football for big macs.


I use it to mean sharp-suited, boastful businessman.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 15, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I use it to mean sharp-suited, boastful businessman.



Galloway has a publishing company. What business does Fitzpatrick run?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 15, 2006)

I do believe George Galloway's decision to go on Big Brother show was bad judgment.  I believe it it was the terms and conditions of entry, that he not discuss this with others, and perhaps if he had been able to he may have been talked out of it.  Also, I haven't been watching it, except when I've been flicking channels and he has been on by accident, but I did see him the other day saying he had been public speaking virtually every night for two years. And purely on a humanitarian level I can understand how that experience may have influenced his poor judgment in agreeing to go on Big Brother. Weeks in isolation from the real world, whilst kidding himself he is still "fighting the fight" "raising the cause "on Big Brother, and getting the chance to communicate with human beings on a one-to-one basis for a change, must have seemed very attractive.

However, I think Matthew Parris hit the nail on the head when he said the very worst arguments for attacking George Galloway over Big Brother are his supposed failure to represent his constituents, and his non-attendance in Parliament.

I doubt that has ever been an MP who hasn't at one time another left his constituency office to look after constituency issues, for weeks and even months at a time.  And it is probably likely that the vast majority of MPs today both new Labour and Tory haven't spent as much constituency time as George Galloway has.  Do people really believe that Tony Blair, John Prescott etc, and even the leading Tories are is doing constituency work? You could argue that that is not the way and MP should act, and George Galloway should set a better example as a socialist, but I think people of Bethnal Green who elected him knew they were getting an anti-war MP with a much bigger constituency than Bethnal Green when they elected him.  And I don't think they would have objected to him going to New York, and public speaking throughout America and Britain.

Matthew Parris, ex-Tory MP, claimed some of the biggest windbags and charlatans spend most time in Parliament.  As an independent, in a party controlled Parliament, there is a very little you can do to influence things.  And I think that those who elected him would be very happy that George Galloway has spent more time outside Parliament agitating, public speaking, and organising against the war (and over constituency issues such as the closure of the fire station in Bethnal Green).

So having said all that, though I would not condemn him a for a lack of judgment, I can see no logical political argument why George Galloway should have gone on Big Brother.



Respect. ResistanceMP3


----------



## tollbar (Jan 15, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> I haven't been watching it, except when I've been flicking channels and he has been on by accident, but I did see him the other day saying he had been public speaking virtually every night for two years.  purely on a humanitarian level I can understand how that experience may have influenced his poor judgment in agreeing to go on Big Brother.  Weeks in isolation from the real world, whilst kidding himself he is still "fighting the fight" "raising the cause "on Big Brother, and getting the chance to communicate with human beings on a one-to-one basis for a change, must have seemed very attractive.
> 
> Respect.  ResistanceMP3



Virtually every night except for the time he was on holiday in portugal, attending conferences in Cairo, Damascus and touring the states, not to mention his George Galloway book signing tour  which I wouldnt count as public meetings, I dont recall Tony Cliff doing public meetings at ten-fifteen quid a shot.

All this points to the fact that GG is preparing for media life after Bethnal Green and Bow and I doubt very much that this is likely to consist of sitting on a hillside in Portugal having whatever hair he has left by that time, stroked by dusky maidens, scientists or otherwise.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 15, 2006)

Good argument Resistance MP3 

Those watching tonight will have seen GG lead a revolt of the housemates against the 'system' of BB, discuss Spartacus and talk about his arrest at the nuclear base Faslane.  

While wearing a quite cool Cuba hoodie...


----------



## BarryB (Jan 15, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> As an independent, in a party controlled Parliament, there is a very little you can do to influence things.  And I think that those who elected him would be very happy that George Galloway has spent more time outside Parliament agitating, public speaking, and organising against the war (and over constituency issues such as the closure of the fire station in Bethnal Green).
> 
> Respect. ResistanceMP3



The point is he is not an "independent". He was elected as the Respect Coalition MP for Bethnal Green and Bow. But did he consult Respect as to whether he should go on BB? He may have given them and the SWP 24 hours notice buit that is hardly consultation. Galloway is a law unto himself. But the penny has dropped for many of his constituents. And just wait till he makes his first appearance in Parliament after BB. He will be crucified. Myself and others have from day one been arguing that Galloway would destroy himself. But I thought it would be over arms for oil. Never in my wildest dreams could I have imagined the fool he has made of himself (and Respect) on the BB show.

Bit surprised you raised the question of Bethnal Green fire station. Despite claims that barricades would be built to stop the withdrawl of an engine when it came to the crunch no one from Respect or the SWP was there to stop it. The Fire Authoritry decided to withdraw it in the middle of the night. Perhaps Respect thought the FA would play by the rules and only withdraw it during daylight!

BarryB


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> and talk about his arrest at the nuclear base Faslane.



Yes, I'd like to hear him explain why he rarely seems to turn up to smaller events, and usually disappears as soon as he's had enough media coverage, while activists with some actual commitment go to as many events as they can, risk arrest on a regular basis and stay for the whole of a camp or action if they can.

That should be very informative.


----------



## Dilzybhoy (Jan 15, 2006)

As I've said before, I like the fella.
That's why I so desperately wanted him evicted.
I just want him out and then he can tell everyone why he went in and that will shut everyone up.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 15, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> The point is he is not an "independent". He was elected as the Respect Coalition MP for Bethnal Green and Bow. But did he consult Respect as to whether he should go on BB? He may have given them and the SWP 24 hours notice buit that is hardly consultation. Galloway is a law unto himself. But the penny has dropped for many of his constituents. And just wait till he makes his first appearance in Parliament after BB. He will be crucified.



If they report his speech in Parliament when he goes back - I doubt Blair will be laughing then...



> Bit surprised you raised the question of Bethnal Green fire station. Despite claims that barricades would be built to stop the withdrawl of an engine when it came to the crunch no one from Respect or the SWP was there to stop it. The Fire Authoritry decided to withdraw it in the middle of the night. Perhaps Respect thought the FA would play by the rules and only withdraw it during daylight!BarryB



I am surprised you raise this question - given you are a supporter of the Labour run council _who did the removing_...

Yeah, cheers New Labour!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2006)

So, RW, what exactly did Galloway say about his experiences at Faslane?


----------



## RedSkin (Jan 15, 2006)

what a fuckin cunt can u see Lorna reid or some other IWCA candidate or some of the wildcat tube strikers goin goin in da house? Nah dont think so they would never have an ego that huge. Given 'Red" Ken's attitude to tube workers at the mo especially re: the olympics which is his vainglourious self-publicity stunt it shows these leftie authoritarian wankers love their egos as much as david cameron, Tony Blair or Robert Kilroy-silk or whoever... ! Oh and what about the club in galloway's heartland', west Ham United? He cares for it at much as 'Red' ken cares about workers' rights untill they interfere with his own egotistical projects.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 15, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> If they report his speech in Parliament when he goes back - I doubt Blair will be laughing then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes im a member of the Labour Party. But I certainly dont support the removal of the fire engine by the London Fire Authority. Tony Benn, Jeremy Corbyn, Diane Abbott etc are members of the Labour Party as well. Do you seriously think that they support the removal of the engine (not that of course I put myself in the same league as them).

As for Galloways first speech in Parliament  I doubt if anyone will be able to hear it above the howls of derision.

BarryB


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 15, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> If this is true, it's a bit rich Fitzpatrick slinging brickbats at Galloway - pot, kettle an' all that. Rather than being sponsored by some corporate exploiter Galloway wants...



It certainly is true ...



> *House of Commons	Session 2003-04
> 
> Register of Members' Interests*
> 
> ...


----------



## RedSkin (Jan 15, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Yes im a member of the Labour Party. But I certainly dont support the removal of the fire engine by the London Fire Authority. Tony Benn, Jeremy Corbyn, Diane Abbott etc are members of the Labour Party as well. Do you seriously think that they support the removal of the engine (not that of course I put myself in the same league as them).
> 
> As for Galloways first speech in Parliament  I doubt if anyone will be able to hear it above the howls of derision.
> 
> BarryB


Cheap political poijnt scoring by the paedophile supporting Ruth Kelly party. Deal with that bfore you condemn others As you support a party that is trying to privatise London piece by piece. Eiether leave or thro ur lot in behind them it matters not one fuck to Londoners whether you you support the thacherite privatisation party or not (sorry New Labour). For those of us looking for decent social housing you can all fuck off.i.E. This is a game to you polticos... this is OUR LIVES!


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 15, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> Exactly. And Joe Higgins doesn't complain about being lonely as the Socialist Party's only member of the Irish parliament, instead he gets on with being both the most effective parliamentary performer in the place and a highly effective extra-parliamentary activist.



Do they have an Irish celebrity big brother or will he have to wait to be invited on the one over here?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 15, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Do they have an Irish celebrity big brother or will he have to wait to be invited on the one over here?



Sadly no Irish Celebrity Big Brother as of yet. Joe has to confine his media appearances to things like yesterday's hour long discussion of James Connolly's life and politics on the main state radio station rather than doing cat impressions in a house full of has beens and never weres.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 15, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Yes im a member of the Labour Party. But I certainly dont support the removal of the fire engine by the London Fire Authority. Tony Benn, Jeremy Corbyn, Diane Abbott etc are members of the Labour Party as well. Do you seriously think that they support the removal of the engine (not that of course I put myself in the same league as them).
> 
> ...




Four members of the London Fire and Emergency Planning Authority (LFEPA) - to give it its full title - are Labour Borough Councillors up for (re-)election on 4 May 2006.  Perhaps Barry can advise on whether the mass ranks of the London Labour Left have successfully made attempts to move for their deselection for imposing service cuts on Londoners?  The four are:



> Cllr Liaquat Ali
> Labour, Borough representative London Borough of Waltham Forest
> 
> Cllr Cameron Geddes
> ...



There are also two Labour members of the Authority who will be up for re-election in May 2008:



> Valerie Shawcross (Chair)
> Labour, London Assembly representative Lambeth & Southwark constituency
> 
> Murad Qureshi
> ...



Soon be time to try and get rid of them Barry and get some socialists in their place ...


----------



## BarryB (Jan 16, 2006)

RedSkin said:
			
		

> Cheap political poijnt scoring by the paedophile supporting Ruth Kelly party. Deal with that bfore you condemn others As you support a party that is trying to privatise London piece by piece. Eiether leave or thro ur lot in behind them it matters not one fuck to Londoners whether you you support the thacherite privatisation party or not (sorry New Labour). For those of us looking for decent social housing you can all fuck off.i.E. This is a game to you polticos... this is OUR LIVES!



So im a politco. Not exactly surprising as im posting on a politics thread. If your not a poltico why are you posting on a politics thread? Perhaps you should be posting on the kindergarten thread. 

No political party supports paedophiles. Thats obvious. One serious suggestion RedSkin. Grow up.

BarryB


----------



## JHE (Jan 16, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> No political party supports paedophiles.


That's probably true - but didn't the daft Social Workers' Party oppose the suppression of the Paedophile Information Exchange back in the 70s?


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2006)

"No political party supports paedophiles" Theres a rumour that the Sparts do. They are supporters of the 'Man Boy Love Association' in the USA


----------



## BarryB (Jan 16, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Four members of the London Fire and Emergency Planning Authority (LFEPA) - to give it its full title - are Labour Borough Councillors up for (re-)election on 4 May 2006.  Perhaps Barry can advise on whether the mass ranks of the London Labour Left have successfully made attempts to move for their deselection for imposing service cuts on Londoners?  The four are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know the answer to your question. But I certainly agree that I would like to see them replaced by socialists...from within the Labour Party.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 16, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "No political party supports paedophiles" Theres a rumour that the Sparts do. They are supporters of the 'Man Boy Love Association' in the USA



What can I say. Im lost for words about my mistake.

BarryB


----------



## RedSkin (Jan 16, 2006)

2 words: 'Ruth kelly'


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2006)

isn't she a supporter of Opus Dei?


----------



## RedSkin (Jan 16, 2006)

No but an indulger of ppl who look at child porn is enuff 4 me. Oh but nowhere near her kids I hastn to add.


----------



## JHE (Jan 16, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> isn't she a supporter of Opus Dei?


Worse, she's a  member, I believe.  You lot prefer the MABites.


----------



## RedSkin (Jan 16, 2006)

y do you care about her religious persuasion? She supports paedophiles!!!!


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2006)

Opus dei believe in 'punishment' (ie flagellation) and she lets a couple of paedophiles into teaching jobs when they're on the register? Hmmmm....


----------



## JHE (Jan 16, 2006)

Were your lot wrong to support the PIE, nwnm?  (Clue:  Yes!)


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2006)

erm we never have.


----------



## neprimerimye (Jan 16, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Opus dei believe in 'punishment' (ie flagellation) and she lets a couple of paedophiles into teaching jobs when they're on the register? Hmmmm....



Ruth Kelly is not a member of Opus Dei. As a woman she is not permitted to join.

Nor does Opus Dei equate their belief in the spiritual benefits of self flagellation, which they hold in common with the leading figures in the Muslim Association of Britain, with their belief in corporal punishment in schools.

Opus Dei is an obscurantist and repulsive sect within Roman Catholicism but if one is to attack their ideas then at least make the effort to understand them. If you do so you will find that they are similar to the ideas of your friends in MAB in many respects.


----------



## RedSkin (Jan 16, 2006)

So can we finally admit as well as loosing all its socialist scruples...New labour... The child abusers' friend. How does that stick with ur christian consiouse Tony blair?


----------



## JHE (Jan 16, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> Ruth Kelly is not a member of Opus Dei. As a woman she is not permitted to join.


Opus Dei does have women members and, according to a friend who has make a study of OD, Ruth Kelly is a member.


----------



## JHE (Jan 16, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> erm we never have.


You're bluffing!


----------



## nwnm (Jan 16, 2006)

Nope. We have never had anything to do with PIE.There was a rumour about this circulated by the National Front in the late 80's/early 90's. (during their Strasserite period). At the time they also accused us of having something to do with Mark Curtis, who was a member of an organisation in the US, which aside from having the same name as us are nothing to do with us (to make matters even more confusing they used to sell a paper called...Militant; and weren't anything to do with MILITANT either). The reason why they wanted us connected to this man has faded into the ether - I can't remember.

So on the basis of this , you are either barking up the wrong tree or barking mad. Personally I hope its the former.....


----------



## Dilzybhoy (Jan 16, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> As for Galloways first speech in Parliament  I doubt if anyone will be able to hear it above the howls of derision.
> 
> BarryB


Seem to have no bother hearing blair.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 16, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> That's probably true - but didn't the daft Social Workers' Party oppose the suppression of the Paedophile Information Exchange back in the 70s?



This is a monstrous slur.  

The suppression of the PIE was used as an excuse by the media at the time to attack gay men and call for the suppression of all gay rights organisations and activity.  Calls were made for gay teachers to be sacked.  The equation was:  gay man = paedophile.  

In defending itself, the gay movement did not support PIE and made the point that the vast majority of convicted paedophiles were heterosexual, and, indeed, the largest area of child sexual abuse and oppression is from fathers within 'traditional' family structures.

Sections of the left at the time defended the gay rights movement under this onslaught.  This certainly included the IS/SWP and other sections of the far left, and parts of the Labour left, most notably Ken Livingstone and of course Peter Tatchell and the current that became London Labour Briefing.  The IMG were the most prominent of the revolutionary organisations in defending gay rights and the 1979 World Congress of the Fourth International took an advanced position supporting gay rights, at a time when homosexual activity was outlawed and suppressed in large parts of the world.  Several leading IMG members (at the time) wrote an important book on Gay Liberation in the 80s.

Most notable at the time of the late seventies among those refusing to support gay rights and defend gay activists was the Militant, whose internal regime was notoriously homophobic (see Crick's book Militant pp75-76).  I can remember Militant members in the Labour Party refusing to support resolutions on gay rights, saying that it was a diversion from the class struggle.  Fortunately they reversed this position and now have one of the best and most active positions on the left in support of gay rights.

To equate the defence of gay rights with supporting PIE is a monstrous distortion, on a parallel with the reactionary Daily Mail.  But I also think to claim that Kelly supports paedophiles is a stupid position - what is at issue is how well the government has moved to implement the outcomes of the Bichard inquiry.  The problem is that government policy is driven by 'initiatives' and 'being seen to be doing something', rather than a rounded and consistent socialist policy framework and implementation strategy.  Kelly is caught in the crossfire of that distinction and I suspect her days (and hours) are now numbered.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 16, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Yes im a member of the Labour Party. But I certainly dont support the removal of the fire engine by the London Fire Authority. Tony Benn, Jeremy Corbyn, Diane Abbott etc are members of the Labour Party as well. Do you seriously think that they support the removal of the engine (not that of course I put myself in the same league as them).
> 
> As for Galloways first speech in Parliament  I doubt if anyone will be able to hear it above the howls of derision.
> 
> BarryB



How can you possibly mention the name of Abbott in the same breath as Benn and Corbyn?


----------



## snadge (Jan 16, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Good argument Resistance MP3
> 
> Those watching tonight will have seen GG lead a revolt of the housemates against the 'system' of BB, discuss Spartacus and talk about his arrest at the nuclear base Faslane.
> 
> While wearing a quite cool Cuba hoodie...



take the fucking stuck record off.

tell us about this arrest at Falsane again RW?


----------



## pk (Jan 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by rebel warrior



> Those watching tonight will have seen GG lead a revolt of the housemates against the 'system' of BB, discuss Spartacus and talk about his arrest at the nuclear base Faslane.



I only saw him talking shit from within a cardboard box, which culminated in a decision to allow Lenska to win, at which point the boxes were removed.

Hardly a victory for the underdog... and his muttering something about Spartacus means nothing.

I didn't hear him talk about Faslane but as I understand it that too was another cheap publicity stunt.

Face it mate - George Galloway is a political laughing stock, "cool" Cuba hoodie or not.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> ...
> I didn't hear him talk about Faslane but as I understand it that too was another cheap publicity stunt.




To be fair, taking part in CND/Ploughshare blockades at the nuclear submarine base is totally to Georges credit.


----------



## neprimerimye (Jan 16, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> Opus Dei does have women members and, according to a friend who has make a study of OD, Ruth Kelly is a member.



Opus Dei is a highly hierarchical organisation as one would expect given its Roman Catholic and fascist roots. Below I post some extracts from their web site describing the types of membership they allow. Note that they claim not to have different categories of membership but in fact detail a number of membership categories. Kelly, presuming she is sexually active, is only admissable to the most junior of these categories as a supernumery. What is for certain is that she wil never become a member of the prelatures clergy which category of membership is in the only one that actually counts given the vows of obediance the order imposes on its membership.

"Opus Dei is made up of a prelate, a presbyterate or clergy of its own, and laity, both women and men. There are not different categories of member in Opus Dei." 

"The majority of the faithful of the Prelature (about 70% of the total membership) are supernumerary members. Generally they are married men or women, for whom the sanctification of their family duties is the most important part of their Christian life."

"The rest of the faithful of the Prelature are men and women who commit themselves to celibacy, for apostolic reasons. Associates live with their families, or wherever is convenient for professional reasons. Numeraries usually live in centers of Opus Dei, and are completely available to attend to the apostolic undertakings and the formation of the other faithful of the Prelature."

"The priests of the Prelature come from the laymen of Opus Dei"


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2006)

Galloways tale of being locked up for one day for a faslane protest paled into insignificance next to Rula having done 5 months bird for drugs offences.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 16, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Galloways tale of being locked up for one day for a faslane protest paled into insignificance next to Rula having done 5 months bird for drugs offences.



Quite. He may just as well have admitted to spending a night in the cells at the local nick.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 16, 2006)

Did Galloway ever turn up on the picket lines during the Gate Gourmet dispute ?.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 16, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Did Galloway ever turn up on the picket lines during the Gate Gourmet dispute ?.



Yes, why?

http://www.respectcoalition.org/index.php?ite=862


----------



## Nigel (Jan 16, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Nope. We have never had anything to do with PIE.There was a rumour about this circulated by the National Front in the late 80's/early 90's. (during their Strasserite period). At the time they also accused us of having something to do with Mark Curtis, who was a member of an organisation in the US, which aside from having the same name as us are nothing to do with us (to make matters even more confusing they used to sell a paper called...Militant; and weren't anything to do with MILITANT either). The reason why they wanted us connected to this man has faded into the ether - I can't remember.
> 
> So on the basis of this , you are either barking up the wrong tree or barking mad. Personally I hope its the former.....



Did'nt you take them to court and lose, or drop the libel claim????


----------



## Nigel (Jan 16, 2006)

*Middle Class Left And Liberal Establishment*




			
				nwnm said:
			
		

> "No political party supports paedophiles" Theres a rumour that the Sparts do. They are supporters of the 'Man Boy Love Association' in the USA



I definitely heard support for intergenerational sex by a member of what was called Campaign Agaist Fascism In Europe; posisbly linked to what was them USEC/USFI.

 Elements of the American left/Anarchists definitely do: Hakim Bey, Anarchy; The Desire Armed Magazine!!!!!

DEATH TO ALL NONSE LOVERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jan 16, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Yes, why?
> 
> http://www.respectcoalition.org/index.php?ite=862



To give him his due, it was one of the most impressive speaches i have seen for a while. Definite affinity with the audience, bringing up Coolie Slave Labour., giving confidence to a campaign that could have been on the edge of total defeat!!!!

This not long after taking on the U.S. senate..


----------



## Nigel (Jan 16, 2006)

RedSkin said:
			
		

> what a fuckin cunt can u see Lorna reid or some other IWCA candidate or some of the wildcat tube strikers goin goin in da house? Nah dont think so they would never have an ego that huge. Given 'Red" Ken's attitude to tube workers at the mo especially re: the olympics which is his vainglourious self-publicity stunt it shows these leftie authoritarian wankers love their egos as much as david cameron, Tony Blair or Robert Kilroy-silk or whoever... ! Oh and what about the club in galloway's heartland', west Ham United? He cares for it at much as 'Red' ken cares about workers' rights untill they interfere with his own egotistical projects.



It would be entertaining to see Gary O'shea in the Big brother house.


----------



## JHE (Jan 16, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> Opus Dei is a highly hierarchical organisation as one would expect given its Roman Catholic and fascist roots. Below I post some extracts from their web site describing the types of membership they allow. Note that they claim not to have different categories of membership but in fact detail a number of membership categories. Kelly, presuming she is sexually active, is only admissable to the most junior of these categories as a supernumery. What is for certain is that she wil never become a member of the prelatures clergy which category of membership is in the only one that actually counts given the vows of obediance the order imposes on its membership.
> 
> "Opus Dei is made up of a prelate, a presbyterate or clergy of its own, and laity, both women and men. There are not different categories of member in Opus Dei."
> 
> ...


So you agree they do have women members.

It is silly to claim that being a supernumerary doesn't count.

BTW, the supernumeraries are not the most junior rank in Opus Dei.  OD also has 'oblates'.  They're the skivvies of the order.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> OD also has 'oblates'.


aren't oblates those medical things which get ramm'd up one's jaxi?


----------



## JHE (Jan 16, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> This is a monstrous slur.
> 
> The suppression of the PIE was used as an excuse by the media at the time to attack gay men and call for the suppression of all gay rights organisations and activity.  Calls were made for gay teachers to be sacked.  The equation was:  gay man = paedophile.
> 
> ...


You are accurate on the attitude of the Millies.  I remember it well.  I expect you will agree that they have changed their view - and credit to them.

When I have mentioned the Millies' (erstwhile) anti-gay views on these boards before, a current SPer has been at pains to say that it was never an official position of the Militant.  I'm willing to accept that, but IME it was prevalent.

As for the SWP's line on the PIE in the 70s... You say it is a slur to claim that they opposed the suppression of PIE, but then move on to talk about other things and do not say what you believe the IS/SWP line was.

I think I should acknowledge here that the first time I heard the claim that the IS/SWP had opposed the suppression of the PIE was from a pair of Millies in the early 80s, at the time when they were still vehemently anti-gay - and it is possible that they had been fed a false line.

If you either remember or have a credible source, tell us what the IS/SWP said (if anything) in the 70s *specifically about the PIE*.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 16, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> You are accurate on the attitude of the Millies.  I remember it well.  I expect you will agree that they have changed their view - and credit to them.
> 
> When I have mentioned the Millies' (erstwhile) anti-gay views on these boards before, a current SPer has been at pains to say that it was never an official position of the Militant.  I'm willing to accept that, but IME it was prevalent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 16, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> To be fair, taking part in CND/Ploughshare blockades at the nuclear submarine base is totally to Georges credit.



Galloway only seems to stay at Faslane for as long as it takes to gain some publicity, then as soon as the press are gone he isn't far behind.

I was at Faslane for the G8 blockade and have been involved with Trident Ploughshares since 2002.

While I was there I had ample opportunity to discuss GG and his 'commitment' to the cause.

I'd be interested to hear RW's SWP CC-approved version of GG's heroics st faslane, though.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 16, 2006)

I've only seen one short extract from BB - think it was a highlights prog.  In it, GG was talking to Rula Lenska and saying something like "no, the Iraqi people didn't oppose Saddam at all.  It was just his political opponents...".

This was a few days ago - and may have been done to death on this thread, but i ain't reading 40 pages.  Did he actually say that? Was there a longer discussion where he elaborated on this??


----------



## scumbalina (Jan 16, 2006)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Elements of the American left/Anarchists definitely do: Hakim Bey, Anarchy; The Desire Armed Magazine!!!!!
> 
> DEATH TO ALL NONSE LOVERS!!!!!!!!




Yes, Hakim Bey does speak for all of us, it's true.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 16, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Did he actually say that? Was there a longer discussion where he elaborated on this??


Yes, he did.  And no, there was no elaboration; it came from a "conversation" with Rula Lenska, where she listened and he talked.  Those remarks weren't edited.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2006)

Nigel said:
			
		

> I definitely heard support for intergenerational sex by a member of what was called Campaign Agaist Fascism In Europe; posisbly linked to what was them USEC/USFI.
> 
> Elements of the American left/Anarchists definitely do: Hakim Bey, Anarchy; The Desire Armed Magazine!!!!!
> 
> DEATH TO ALL NONSE LOVERS!!!!!!!!



_Anarchy_ does publish (mostly letters) in that vein, true enough. But _Anarchy_ doesn´t represent the vast majority of anarchists I think, it just has the best distribution in bookstores.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 16, 2006)

*Gorgeous latest*

GG continues his parliamentary work while in the BB house. He has not deserted his constituents! 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4618690.stm

Scroll to bottom of report for example of the Early Day Motions he's tabled!
The fearless warrior lives!


----------



## snadge (Jan 16, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> GG continues his parliamentary work while in the BB house. He has not deserted his constituents!
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4618690.stm
> 
> Scroll to bottom of report for example of the Early Day Motions he's tabled!
> The fearless warrior lives!



oh do go and get fucked




> The fearless warrior lives!


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 16, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> GG continues his parliamentary work while in the BB house. He has not deserted his constituents!
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4618690.stm
> 
> Scroll to bottom of report for example of the Early Day Motions he's tabled!
> The fearless warrior lives!




I suggest you remove your Galloway tinted glasses and actually read the entire report.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 16, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I suggest you remove your Galloway tinted glasses and actually read the entire report.



Didn't you and Snadge realise I was taking the piss?   
The EDM that the fearless warrior tabled was congratulating Harold Pinter on his Nobel prize.
Perhaps we can expect GG to proudly inform Rula "Every playright knows who I am....."


----------



## snadge (Jan 16, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Didn't you and Snadge realise I was taking the piss?
> The EDM that the fearless warrior tabled was congratulating Harold Pinter on his Nobel prize.
> Perhaps we can expect GG to proudly inform Rula "Every playright knows who I am....."



ok ok


----------



## BarryB (Jan 17, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> How can you possibly mention the name of Abbott in the same breath as Benn and Corbyn?



Because she is my MP!

BarryB


----------



## mutley (Jan 17, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Didn't you and Snadge realise I was taking the piss?
> The EDM that the fearless warrior tabled was congratulating Harold Pinter on his Nobel prize.
> Perhaps we can expect GG to proudly inform Rula "Every playright knows who I am....."



Actually i think congratulating Pinter is well in order, considering the speach he made (attacking US imperialism) and the slagging it got. How GG does it be remote control is another matter..

Of course some here may disagree out of pseudo-proletarian inverted snobbery but twas ever thus.

Will be fascinated to see how perceptions of this whole affair pan out over the next few months. My experience has been that serious Respect supporters are aghast, but less committed punters at work, after taking the piss out of me big time, actually said they thought he was coming across in a positive way compared to what they'd thought before. The man does have a bizarre ability to pull victory from the jaws of defeat (and visa versa..)

All the stuff about being away from the house is hypocritical balls, many many mp's have directorships etc and it will take then time to carry out those duties. Although for George to be away so publicly, when so many are gunning for him, was most definitely 'brave' (to quote Yes Minister as he did..)


----------



## Jografer (Jan 17, 2006)

mutley said:
			
		

> Actually i think congratulating Pinter is well in order, considering the speach he made (attacking US imperialism) and the slagging it got. How GG does it be remote control is another matter..



I think the 'remote control' is the issue, not who he congratulated..

... as an aside, what predictions for RESPECT council seats 'gained' in May in Tower Hamlets. I heard 14 extra being bandied around some months ago. Now we have 3 1/2 months to go, any brave souls about to show their Mystic Meg potential ??


----------



## Sue (Jan 17, 2006)

Was flicking channels last night. Stopped briefly at CBB (haven't been watching it, life being too short and that), heard GG call that basketball player bloke 'bro', shuddered and kept flicking...


----------



## nwnm (Jan 17, 2006)

"Did'nt you take them to court and lose, or drop the libel claim????" Not to my knowledge.  The ITP as the NF rebranded themselves were considered a bit weird even by other nazi's - not really worth wasting money on in court.

The only reason I knew about it was because some dodgy newsagent was selling their rag - he was eventually persuaded to stop doing this....


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2006)

The ITP were/are not a re-branded NF. It was a faction from within the NF, not the NF itself.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 17, 2006)

And the thread roars into four figures.

So, this _Big Brother_ thing then. Is it some kind of "television programme"?


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> I've only seen one short extract from BB - think it was a highlights prog.  In it, GG was talking to Rula Lenska and saying something like "no, the Iraqi people didn't oppose Saddam at all.  It was just his political opponents...".
> 
> This was a few days ago - and may have been done to death on this thread, but i ain't reading 40 pages.  Did he actually say that? Was there a longer discussion where he elaborated on this??



I saw that bit too - it wasn't very long and looked to have been edited.  

He was speaking about the two occasions on which he met Saddam.  The second occasion, he said, was to persuade Saddam to allow the UN inspectors back in.  GG said Saddam looked him in the eye and told him there were no weapons of mass destruction.  GG said he told Saddam to let the UN in anyway, or the USA would invade.

What he said about the opposition was that at the time there was not massive obvious hostility to Saddam from the majority of the population - it mainly came from the relatively small groups of oppositionists.  I think it was clear he was making an observation rather than how he thought it should be.  

GG was a founder member of CARDRI - the Committee Against Repression and for Democratic Rights in Iraq - in the late 70s, while climbing the ladder within the Labour Party as a councillor in Dundee.  This was a Communist Party linked campaigning group formed when the Iraqi CP was liquidated by Saddam (previously they had supported the regime for a while, in line with Stalinist policy of supporting nationalist dictators).  

The way he described the regime is typical of nationalist dictators - there are not demonstrations or public meetings against the regime and most people are content to get on with their normal daily lives.  I visited a brutal dictatorship in Asia a few years ago and it was exactly that - most people were passive and didn't talk about politics.  There was no evidence of mass disaffection even though there rumours about the occasional roundings-up of oppositions and even gun battles.  The portraits of the dictator are always very prominent and most life is relatively civilised, even if the shadow of repression hangs over everything.  I think that was the image GG was conveying - rather than a people obviously hungry to overthrow out the dictator at the first opportunity as the west sometimes paints it.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> GG continues his parliamentary work while in the BB house. He has not deserted his constituents!
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4618690.stm
> 
> Scroll to bottom of report for example of the Early Day Motions he's tabled!
> The fearless warrior lives!



Complete list at:
http://edmi.parliament.uk/EDMi/EDMByMember.aspx?MID=3367&SESSION=875


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Didn't you and Snadge realise I was taking the piss?
> The EDM that the fearless warrior tabled was congratulating Harold Pinter on his Nobel prize.
> Perhaps we can expect GG to proudly inform Rula "Every playright knows who I am....."



I think his support for the election victories in Bolivia and Venezuela are rather more important both of which are causing consternation in the White House.     Down with the neo-cons!


----------



## nwnm (Jan 17, 2006)

"The ITP were/are not a re-branded NF. It was a faction from within the NF, not the NF itself" There was a bit of a WRP style implosion, but I think they had control of the paper


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 17, 2006)

> I think that was the image GG was conveying - rather than a people obviously hungry to overthrow out the dictator at the first opportunity as the west sometimes paints it.



Considering brutal dictators are likely to torture and kill people who show any opposition the fact that opposition isn't obvious is not really a sign that people don't want a dictator overthrown, is it. By that rate you might as well say the North Korean regime isn't thought of as that bad by the North Korean people because there isn't much signs of opposition.

It is well known that Saddam was despised by many Kurds and Shia and they make up the majority of Iraq. Every poll that has been done since the overthrow of Saddam has shown that a huge majority of Kurds and Shia think it's a good thing that Saddam has gone.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> You are accurate on the attitude of the Millies.  I remember it well.  I expect you will agree that they have changed their view - and credit to them.
> 
> When I have mentioned the Millies' (erstwhile) anti-gay views on these boards before, a current SPer has been at pains to say that it was never an official position of the Militant.  I'm willing to accept that, but IME it was prevalent.
> 
> ...



Yes I agree with you about the Militant - it was never an official line and if you pushed them hard they would say they supported 'civil rights' for gays, just that it wasn't an issue in the labour movement.  I think those people in Militant who were gay kept their heads down and got on with the 'bread and butter' issues.  

However, their position bears no relationship to the excellent current day position of the Socialist Party, which I think is an extremely positive development.  WRP were also extremely homophobic, though I think the rest of the far left were very much better.  The Young Liberals (a defunct group with a strong degree of independence from the then Liberal Party, and a million miles politically from today's Liberal Democrats) were also excellent in campaigning on the gay rights issue in the late 1970s.

I don't have an archive of Socialist Worker stuff from that period - I used to have the IMG papers (Red Weekly/Socialist Challenge), somewhere in my loft so I'll try and look that up for you to get specific quotes on PIE.  I think in most cases public pronouncements were along the lines of a postive 'we support gay rights', with references to PIE in the footnotes.  In the media frenzy against gays that could have been easily and wilfully misinterpreted.  

I seem to remember the Gay Activists Alliance (GAA), which came out of the Gay News Defence Campaign after the paper was prosecuted for publishing a 'blaspemous' poem, writing quite a lot about why they were against PIE, but I don't have any documents to corroborate that.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Considering brutal dictators are likely to torture and kill people who show any opposition the fact that opposition isn't obvious is not really a sign that people don't want a dictator overthrown, is it. By that rate you might as well say the North Korean regime isn't thought of as that bad by the North Korean people because there isn't much signs of opposition.
> 
> It is well known that Saddam was despised by many Kurds and Shia and they make up the majority of Iraq. Every poll that has been done since the overthrow of Saddam has shown that a huge majority of Kurds and Shia think it's a good thing that Saddam has gone.



Of course - I don't deny that.  In fact I welcome it.  I was just saying that GG was telling it how it was, not how the US propaganda machine would have us believe.  

I think it is a very different thing to the oppositions that emerged in Eastern Europe though.  The popular uprisings in 1956 in Hungary, 1968 in Czechoslovakia and, in a different way, late 1980s/early 1990s across several countries, were very different.  There, an opposition had been building and developing over decades, and self-activity to overthrow the regime rather than relying on foreign intervention was to the fore.

I think the revolution in 1979 in Iran, and the struggle in the Phillipines, are also very different.  

Unfortunately none of us know enough about North Korea to know what is going on among the population there.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> I think the 'remote control' is the issue, not who he congratulated..
> 
> ... as an aside, what predictions for RESPECT council seats 'gained' in May in Tower Hamlets. I heard 14 extra being bandied around some months ago. Now we have 3 1/2 months to go, any brave souls about to show their Mystic Meg potential ??



Early Day Motions dates is a non-issue.   They were all circulated in December.  If you look at the date on the motion on the top right of the data screen you can see when the sponsor put it forward - they were all well before BB.  The date published by the House of Commons is the date they put them in the booklet of EDMs.  Shame the BBC parliamentary correspondent doesn't understand that!

http://edmi.parliament.uk/EDMi/EDMByMember.aspx?MID=3367&SESSION=875
Examples:
20/12/05 Corbyn Venezuala
20/12/05 Fisher Congratulate Pinter
20/12/05 Oaten Maya Evans
19/12/05 Corbyn Bolivia
... etc

I'm gonna start a thread on the local elections shortly just collecting some links and stats together to get it going ... get ready to duck in the crossfire!


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 17, 2006)

> Unfortunately none of us know enough about North Korea to know what is going on among the population there.



I think you can hazzard a guess that it's not exactly all fun and games.....



> There, an opposition had been building and developing over decades, and self-activity to overthrow the regime rather than relying on foreign intervention was to the fore.



There were uprisings against Saddam, they just got brutally repressed.

How was GG saying Saddam wasn't unpopular with the Iraqi people saying it how it is. That's just bollox, he was clearly very unpopular with the majority of Iraqis.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> ...
> How was GG saying Saddam wasn't unpopular with the Iraqi people saying it how it is. That's just bollox, he was clearly very unpopular with the majority of Iraqis.



Unlike the Prime Minister of the UK, who is after all so incredibly popular? 

... or the President of the USA?   

or leaders anywhere?  

What GG was saying is that there was no obvious sign of that unpopularity - of course he was in Baghdad and in some of the remote parts of Kurdistan things may have been more obvious ... but I don't think his remarks were some big deal.  The fact is the masses didn't come out onto the streets to welcome the US overthrowing Saddam, despite all the attempts to get them to do it.  Of course they are glad to have him gone but look at what even the western-sponsored opinion polls 12 months after the invasion said - a majority did not think the invasion was right:


> From today’s perspective and all things considered, was it absolutely right,
> somewhat right, somewhat wrong or absolutely wrong that US-led coalition
> forces invaded Iraq in Spring 2003?
> %
> ...


----------



## BarryB (Jan 17, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Unlike the Prime Minister of the UK, who is after all so incredibly popular?
> 
> ... or the President of the USA?
> 
> ...



Correct me if im wrong but my understanding is that there had been conflict between the Kurds and Saddam for many years. If so with Galloways interest in Iraq he would surely have known this.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 17, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> I'm gonna start a thread on the local elections shortly just collecting some links and stats together to get it going ... get ready to duck in the crossfire!



Cant wait!

BarryB


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2006)

You still think RESPECT are going to be in overall control of Tower Hamlets the day after the elections Fisher?


----------



## Jografer (Jan 17, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> The fact is the ... majority did not think the invasion was right:



but more people thought it was right (48.2%) than thought it was wrong (39.1%) with 12.7% don't know's.... clear preference there AFAICS

...... if you are going to use stats, don't use them like a politician...


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> but more people thought it was right (48.2%) than thought it was wrong (39.1%) with 12.7% don't know's.... clear preference there AFAICS
> 
> ...... if you are going to use stats, don't use them like a politician...



So - therefore only a minority supported it and thought it was right ... the 12.7% weren't saying 'don't know'.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 17, 2006)

Fisher Gate it is clear that Blair, Bush etc are unpopular, so what? But you could hardly compare the domestic record of Blair with Saddam, I don't see people being rounded up in the UK and being thrown in torture centres or in pits. Of course, internationally, imperialist countries do far worse, but that doesn't have such an impact on domestic opinion.

As said there were uprisings against Saddam, they just got crushed. Just because people didn't want the US to invade Iraq doesn't mean you can then have a jump in logic and say that the people of Iraq didn't mind Saddam. He was hated by the Kurds and huge sections of the Shias. The reason the signs weren't more obvious is because anyone expressing opposition was either tortured or killed.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 17, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Fisher Gate it is clear that Blair, Bush etc are unpopular, so what? But you could hardly compare the domestic record of Blair with Saddam, I don't see people being rounded up in the UK and being thrown in torture centres or in pits. Of course, internationally, imperialist countries do far worse, but that doesn't have such an impact on domestic opinion.
> 
> As said there were uprisings against Saddam, they just got crushed. Just because people didn't want the US to invade Iraq doesn't mean you can then have a jump in logic and say that the people of Iraq didn't mind Saddam. He was hated by the Kurds and huge sections of the Shias. The reason the signs weren't more obvious is because anyone expressing opposition was either tortured or killed.



I agree ... unless we get a video or transcript of what Galloway said (in full with no editting_) I don't think this very fruitful.  All he was saying is that there was very little outward evidence that Saddam was massively unpopular.  He wasn't saying that he agreed with Saddam, any more than anyone saying they wanted rid of Saddam preferred the Americans in his place.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 17, 2006)

If I recall Galloway answered the question "Did all the Iraqi people hate Saddam?" by answering, "No, not at all. As is evident now. Political opponents hated him because he supressed all opposition."

Not a great answer in my opinion, but far short of voicing supoprt for the dictator. Galloway has of course on many occassions expressed his oppositioj to Saddam. He demonstrated against the UK/US backing of him and against selling arms back in the 80s.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 17, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You still think RESPECT are going to be in overall control of Tower Hamlets the day after the elections Fisher?



I think given that New Labour managed a paltry 12 people to protest against Galloway it is not looking good for Labour. The very strong campaign against privatisation of council house sell offs and the large number of public meetings held - which Galloway attended up until recently - has certainly raised the local profile of Respect.

The full impact of the CBB er affair will not be clear yet. However, it is likely to fade away in a matter of weeks, as is befitting for a TV show of such worth and note.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 17, 2006)

I think the reason he gave an answer that wasn't great is because he is soft on Saddam. Goes hand in hand with his love of strong man figures like Castro and Tito.

Groucho what do you think of his sexism in CBB by the way?

Having said that I'd just like to add that while I'm very criticial of Galloway on here, I can't stand the liberal/right-wing attacks on him. You really see the true nature of the liberal middle class Independent and Guardian with stuff like this (and when there are strikes). They're as bad as the right-wing papers. As it goes I've just had an argument with this middle class, liberal, Guardian/Independent loving, NGO do-gooder woman in my work when she was having a go at Galloway. Pointed out her and the Independents/Guardians total hypocricy on this kind of thing. The other people I work with all ended up agreeing with what I was saying. Hmmmmm looks like I've just gained Galloway some support


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 17, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> I think the reason he gave an answer that wasn't great is because he is soft on Saddam. Goes hand in hand with his love of strong man figures like Castro and Tito.
> 
> Groucho what do you think of his sexism in CBB by the way?
> 
> Having said that I'd just like to add that while I'm very criticial of Galloway on here, I can't stand the liberal/right-wing attacks on him. You really see the true nature of the liberal middle class Independent and Guardian with stuff like this (and when there are strikes). They're as bad as the right-wing papers. As it goes I've just had an argument with this middle class, liberal, Guardian/Independent loving, NGO do-gooder woman in my work when she was having a go at Galloway. Pointed out her and the Independents/Guardians total hypocricy on this kind of thing. The other people I work with all ended up agreeing with what I was saying. Hmmmmm looks like I've just gained Galloway some support


nice one!  I think it is a pretty fair attitude to NOT lineup with the right attacks upon individuals on the left, whilst maintaining disagreement with the same individual.  

Respect.  ResistanceMP3


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I think given that New Labour managed a paltry 12 people to protest against Galloway it is not looking good for Labour. The very strong campaign against privatisation of council house sell offs and the large number of public meetings held - which Galloway attended up until recently - has certainly raised the local profile of Respect.
> 
> The full impact of the CBB er affair will not be clear yet. However, it is likely to fade away in a matter of weeks, as is befitting for a TV show of such worth and note.


 Yeah, i doubt the local labour party will bring it up in the campaign at all...


----------



## flimsier (Jan 17, 2006)

I've hardly watched Big Brother. Having Galloway in there has made me avoid it because it's such an embarrassment! 

I'd have loved the show if he'd not been there...!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 17, 2006)

So George nominates Tracy for eviction for 'extreme vegetarianism', Can you believe this man?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 17, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> So George nominates Tracy for eviction for 'extreme vegetarianism', Can you believe this man?



The truth is out there, pass the quorn.


----------



## flimsier (Jan 17, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> So George nominates Tracy for eviction for 'extreme vegetarianism', Can you believe this man?



I knew he was alright.


----------



## Greebozz (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry to break into the discussion, but a  theory has come to me about why George went into the BB house. I wonder if he is a bit paranoid after his senate hearings performance, humiliating the Bush regime.

Rogue or offical elements in the CIA could do some quite nasty stuff, it would certainly make me look over my shoulder.  Maybe he when into the house to act the fool a bit so as to appear less of a threat the Bush people.  To come across as more the celebrity with strong views than the dangerous charismatic anti Bush politician.


----------



## joram (Jan 17, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> Sorry to break into the discussion, but a  theory has come to me about why George went into the BB house. I wonder if he is a bit paranoid after his senate hearings performance, humiliating the Bush regime.
> 
> Rogue or offical elements in the CIA could do some quite nasty stuff, it would certainly make me look over my shoulder.  Maybe he when into the house to act the fool a bit so as to appear less of a threat the Bush people.  To come across as more the celebrity with strong views than the dangerous charismatic anti Bush politician.


Yeah I'm sure the neo cons are quaking in their boots at what this limey chancer politician will come up with next  
George who?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 17, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> Sorry to break into the discussion, but a  theory has come to me about why George went into the BB house. I wonder if he is a bit paranoid after his senate hearings performance, humiliating the Bush regime.
> 
> Rogue or offical elements in the CIA could do some quite nasty stuff, it would certainly make me look over my shoulder.  Maybe he when into the house to act the fool a bit so as to appear less of a threat the Bush people.  To come across as more the celebrity with strong views than the dangerous charismatic anti Bush politician.


you could be onto something - I heard him talk at something or other last year and remember him saying he is always on alert, waiting to be accused of something else (or words to that effect) and when talking about something happening next year he went on to say "if I'm still around next year that is". I'm sure he must be paranoid to some extent.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 17, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> So George nominates Tracy for eviction for 'extreme vegetarianism', Can you believe this man?




Is extreme vegetarianism some sort of sport that involves eating lentils while skydiving ?.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 17, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "The ITP were/are not a re-branded NF. It was a faction from within the NF, not the NF itself" There was a bit of a WRP style implosion, but I think they had control of the paper



I'm pretty sure that it was an NF publication(flag group)


----------



## Nigel (Jan 17, 2006)

There are loads of similarities between the two organisations: both tried to to fund themselves by crawling up Quaddafi's backside (WRP being a lot more succesful); both had support for Iran/ then changing to Iraq; both supported racialist organisations against more proggressive ones; the WRP supported Pan African Congress against ANC; both treated their members and supporters like complete c*nts; the infamous expose of Healey grassing up Iraqi Trade Unionists and Trots: Both had psychopathic leaders, apart from the close rape thingy that Healey did, I was talking to someone recently who explained that a leading member stood around allowing her to batter her around the head  with a broom until she was deaf in one ear.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 17, 2006)

Nigel said:
			
		

> There are loads of similarities between the two organisations: both tried to to fund themselves by crawling up Quaddafi's backside (WRP being a lot more succesful); both had support for Iran/ then changing to Iraq; both supported racialist organisations against more proggressive ones; the WRP supported Pan African Congress against ANC; both treated their members and supporters like complete c*nts; the infamous expose of Healey grassing up Iraqi Trade Unionists and Trots: Both had psychopathic leaders, apart from the close rape thingy that Healey did, I was talking to someone recently who explained that a leading member stood around allowing her to batter her around the head  with a broom until she was deaf in one ear.



A former member of the WRP who wrote some stuff about the WRP for the New Statesman after they broke up, claimed that Healy used to beat up Cliff Slaughter regularly at SLL summer camps in the 50s.  Healy wasnt fussy where he got money though, I have heard he got some from the Saudis and the gulf states.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 17, 2006)

Nigel said:
			
		

> There are loads of similarities between the two organisations: both tried to to fund themselves by crawling up Quaddafi's backside (WRP being a lot more succesful); both had support for Iran/ then changing to Iraq; both supported racialist organisations against more proggressive ones; the WRP supported Pan African Congress against ANC; both treated their members and supporters like complete c*nts; the infamous expose of Healey grassing up Iraqi Trade Unionists and Trots: Both had psychopathic leaders, apart from the close rape thingy that Healey did, I was talking to someone recently who explained that a leading member stood around allowing her to batter her around the head  with a broom until she was deaf in one ear.



Ive never heard of Healy grassing up Iraqi Trots. Possibly because they may not have existed. But he certainly grassed up members of the Iraqi CP.

BarryB


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 17, 2006)

Galloway dominates the airwaves  

George Galloway has sung in an Elvis wig on Big Brother 
Not content on appearing on one TV show, George Galloway popped up on two as he took part in a quiz on Richard and Judy's teatime programme. 
The MP and Celebrity Big Brother contestant won £140 in shopping for his housemates in the game. 

It was his first contact with the outside world since entering the house. 

But he was not told he had been probed - and cleared of any wrong-doing - in signing motions put before the Commons during his time on Big Brother. 

Describing Saddam 

On Richard and Judy's Channel 4 show, Mr Galloway played the You Say, We Pay quiz once played by Tony Blair when he was interviewed by the sofa couple. 

He was shown seven pictures and successfully got the two presenters to guess what he was describing. 

The 51-year-old described Saddam Hussein, whom he has famously met, as "the former dictator of Iraq" and actress Goldie Hawn as "a ditsy blond who was once in Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In". 

 Richard Madeley initially thought Mr Galloway was describing Big Brother housemate Pete Burns when he talked about "a transvestite... very colourful, a singer". 

The MP was in fact looking at a picture of Boy George. 

Other pictures included "the hero of Baywatch" David Hasselhoff, gorillas and maggots. 

On the Big Brother show itself, Mr Galloway has danced to Great Balls of Fire wearing an Elvis wig, sideburns and a leather jacket. 

Last week he was branded a "laughing stock" by a Labour member of the London Assembly after pretending to be a cat in another of the show's tasks. 

Commons probe 

In Parliament, Labour MP Chris Bryant this week asked whether the way Mr Galloway had signed Commons motions during his time on the show was "entirely in order". 

But on Tuesday Speaker Michael Martin said it was "clear" the Respect MP had signed the motions before entering the Channel 4 TV show's house earlier this month. 

To laughter, he said he was "satisfied" Mr Galloway had acted correctly. 


He said: "It was clear to me that the motions were signed before the honourable member went out of contact." 

Early Day Motions signed by Mr Galloway ranged from one congratulating Harold Pinter on being awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature to another attacking the "obscene level" of city bonuses. 



The MP for Bethnal Green and Bow has been criticised for being away from his constituency. 

But Mr Galloway has said his decision to be a contestant is good for politics and will widen young people's interest in current affairs. 

From the BBC news today.

All I can say is 'Oh my fucking God' !!
How can any self RESPECTing socialist identify in any way with this arse!


----------



## BarryB (Jan 18, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I think given that New Labour managed a paltry 12 people to protest against Galloway it is not looking good for Labour. The very strong campaign against privatisation of council house sell offs and the large number of public meetings held - which Galloway attended up until recently - has certainly raised the local profile of Respect.
> 
> The full impact of the CBB er affair will not be clear yet. However, it is likely to fade away in a matter of weeks, as is befitting for a TV show of such worth and note.



Talk about being complacent. You seriously think Galloways opponents arent going to milk the BB affair for all its worth in the council elections?

BarryB


----------



## mutley (Jan 18, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Talk about being complacent. You seriously think Galloways opponents arent going to milk the BB affair for all its worth in the council elections?
> 
> BarryB



I'm sure they will. We would. But how much effect will it have? (This is a genuine question by the way). It's not Galloway that's standing, and it's over 3 months till the vote. Obviously New labour will try to keep the whole affair in the public eye and reproduce select images on their leaflets. 

Some (predominantly Respect supporters) will say that it won't have much effect, Respect is much more than Galloway etc.
Others (predominantly Respect bashers) will say the opposite.

What we will need is the results from the parallel universe where Galloway never got asked to go in the big brother house. (not stand... freudian slip?)


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 18, 2006)

From today's Guardian Parliamentary Sketch - also read out on BBC Radio 4's Today programme review of the press:



> Yesterday, however, brought crushing disappointment to MPs. It had turned out that Mr Galloway had signed many early day motions, which are not for debate, but act as a sort of bulletin board for what's on MPs' minds. His included one which, aptly enough, sought to protect pets, and others on profiteering by budget airlines, and congratulating Harold Pinter on his Nobel prize.
> 
> But EDMs have to be signed in person. How could he do that while stuck on all fours in the BB house? MPs figured this was a tremendous chance to get him at least disciplined and possibly suspended.
> 
> ...



He's right - I listened to Michael Martin's clearing of GG on Today in Parliament and you could almost hear the disappointment among the Labour benches.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 18, 2006)

I never thought I'd say this, But I now have a soft spot for Mr Galloway. He's like a real celebrity. He has this confidence and self congratulatory warmth. I think that he should give up being an MP, and actually do something he's really good at, such as hosting Blankety Blank or similar.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 18, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Early Day Motions dates is a non-issue.   They were all circulated in December.  If you look at the date on the motion on the top right of the data screen you can see when the sponsor put it forward - they were all well before BB.  The date published by the House of Commons is the date they put them in the booklet of EDMs.  Shame the BBC parliamentary correspondent doesn't understand that!
> 
> http://edmi.parliament.uk/EDMi/EDMByMember.aspx?MID=3367&SESSION=875
> Examples:
> ...



Out of interest Chris Bryant MP who put forward the request to the speaker about Galloway has only one claim to fame - their was a "mini-scandal" in Wales when it was revealed that he was posting pictures of himself standing in the bathroom wearing only his pants on internet websites . . .


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 18, 2006)

Curiously enough my copy of _Private Eye_ just came though the door. I think the cover can probably be recommended to Mr Galloway's non-admirers on this forum...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Curiously enough my copy of _Private Eye_ just came though the door. I think the cover can probably be recommended to Mr Galloway's non-admirers on this forum...



Haven't bought it yet, but I saw it at Turnham Green station last night, v.funny.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 18, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I'm sure he must be paranoid to some extent.


Seconded.

BTW, did I hear him also nominate Traci because she was pestering Dennis???!


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 18, 2006)

Oona King is on Sky News this evening with a film crew in the streets of her old constituency talking to local people about GG in BB.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 18, 2006)

Fullyplumped said:
			
		

> Oona King is on Sky News this evening with a film crew in the streets of her old constituency talking to local people about GG in BB.



A BB talking about someone on BB.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, that was quite fun.  In a five-minute film she interviewed lots of people, all but one of whom were predictably anti GG. They said GG's conduct was "rubbish", "useless", "disgusting" and "outrageous".  One man said GG had told Muslims what they wanted to hear, used them, and dumped them.  Interestingly. Oona said she'd been offered two reality shows and turned them down. 

Then she went to see RUC's Shaun Doherty who asked people to have a sense of proportion - GG's conduct was not as bad as the war, the MP's office was full of constituents seeking advice on immigration, housing and personal problems whose needs were being met by George's staff.

It kicked off with some clips of George playing a pussy cat with Rula. I'd never seen it before, and had not appreciated until now just how revolting it is.  An enduring image, indeed.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes a fair representation of the constituents.   Not.

Sky fucking news?   Fuck off.

If Oona wants to challenge Gorgeous to a debate fair enough.  This is just dirty pool.   Via fox news, even worse, and you have the temerity to use fox fucking news as an argument?

When the cat's away the mice come out to play.

In this country we have the right to reply.   Mano a mano.  Fair play.   

What the fuck did Oona King ever do?   yaaaawn..a blair babe with the political life-span of a fruitfly - I do hope she got a nice fee from Murdoch

Now let's see...who did the Big Brother housemates nominate to get them money for food?


----------



## Fullyplumped (Jan 18, 2006)

Very articulately put, DexterTCN.  Let me at least have the temerity to defend Oona's record as an assiduous constituency MP for eight years, and to suggest to you that to refer to her as "_a blair babe with the political life-span of a fruitfly_" is neither big nor clever, and George would have been much more inventive. GG can have his right to reply once he leaves the house. Just imagine - George and a Sky News crew scouring the streets of Bethnal Green looking for people with a good word to say.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 18, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Talk about being complacent. You seriously think Galloways opponents arent going to milk the BB affair for all its worth in the council elections?
> 
> BarryB



How do you think that will stand up against Crossrail, the privatisation of council housing and the Olympic corporate jamboree monstrosity on their doorsteps?? 

Especially given that Galloway is not the candidate in any of the council wards in Tower Hamlets or Newham.


----------



## JHE (Jan 19, 2006)

Fullyplumped said:
			
		

> Oona King is on Sky News this evening with a film crew in the streets of her old constituency talking to local people about GG in BB.


 

Oona King didn't half enjoy making that piece!  (It's worth a look.)


----------



## jarhood (Jan 19, 2006)

Galloway is my local MP. I even Voted for him. I am glad to be able to say that I have a MP that is crazy enough to go on a reality TV program. I havent really seen him do anything stupid on it. I reameber seeing him at them Stop the war demos talking about how evil Bush is.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 19, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> How do you think that will stand up against Crossrail, the privatisation of council housing and the Olympic corporate jamboree monstrosity on their doorsteps??
> 
> Especially given that Galloway is not the candidate in any of the council wards in Tower Hamlets or Newham.



Well I wouldn't expect Crossrail to move forward anymore in the next 3 weeks.  Probably won't happen now.


----------



## JHE (Jan 19, 2006)

jarhood said:
			
		

> I am glad to be able to say that I have a MP that is crazy enough to go on a reality TV program.


Why?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2006)

Fullyplumped said:
			
		

> ...Oona's record as an assiduous constituency MP for eight years,....


Like I said...a blair babe.   As agreed by the voters.  

And what other politicians do you know that would do a 'Sky Special' to stab her ex-opponent in the back?   The man defeated her fair and square, even with all the dirty tricks and bad press that could be mustered by a government with more control that Thatcher had.   You think _my_ memory is that of a fruitfly?


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> How do you think that will stand up against Crossrail, the privatisation of council housing and the Olympic corporate jamboree monstrosity on their doorsteps??
> 
> Especially given that Galloway is not the candidate in any of the council wards in Tower Hamlets or Newham.



Galloway may not be a candidate but people consider him to be the leader of Respect. They wont forget about his antics on BB.

Some people opposed to the loss of council housing may vote for Respect but dont forget a hell of lot of people arent council tenants. As for the Olympics if Respect want to campaign against the Olympics please go ahead. The fact is most people support the Olympics because of the regeneration it will bring. For instance it is becoming apparent that the River Lea will see a considerable increase in freight traffic to bring in construction material to the Olympics area and to take out waste. This will provide many jobs and ensure that the material wont go by road. Of course there will be thousands of jobs in the construction industry available to Tower Hamlets residents.  As for Crossrail my guess is that the prospect of a new station at Whitechapel with a Crossrail connection will be popular with many people living in Tower Hamlets.

BarryB


----------



## Jografer (Jan 19, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> .....the Olympic corporate jamboree monstrosity on their doorsteps??



RESPECT oppose the Olympics... my, my, what an astute political brain you have......


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 19, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> RESPECT oppose the Olympics... my, my, what an astute political brain you have......



Good article from Red Pepper exposing the reality.

http://www.redpepper.org.uk/arts/x-apr2005-reyes.htm


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Of course there will be thousands of jobs in the construction industry available to Tower Hamlets residents.


This is vastly unlikely. There may be that number of jobs, but why would they particularly go to local people?


----------



## Jografer (Jan 19, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> This is vastly unlikely. There may be that number of jobs, but why would they particularly go to local people?



umm, why shouldn't they ??


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 19, 2006)

Because other people - from all over the world, in fact - may also apply for these jobs?

Unless it's your impression that the construction industry normally favours a local workforce.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Because other people - from all over the world, in fact - may also apply for these jobs?
> 
> Unless it's your impression that the construction industry normally favours a local workforce.



At its peak there should be over 20,000 construction workers employed. Of course some of them will come from eastern Europe. But there is no reason why some of the jobs shouldent get to local workers. Of course there will have to be training schemes for the various skills needed. 

BarryB


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2006)

Aye and the Olympics will cost every Londoner more in Council Tax. It's a disgrace!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 19, 2006)

*Salma Yaqoob On Question Time*

Salma Yaqoob from Respect will join Sir Ming the Merciless Campbell MP, racist scumbag Sir Andrew Green from Migration Watch, Alan Duncan MP and Chris "I post up pictures of myself on the internet in my underpants" Bryant MP on Question Time tonight


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Good article from Red Pepper exposing the reality.
> 
> http://www.redpepper.org.uk/arts/x-apr2005-reyes.htm



The reality is that the Olympics are coming to London whether you like it or not.  So what position does Respect hold? In the May elections are they going to say the Olympics shouldent be coming to London? Or are they going to say that they welcome the Olympics but want to ensure that the stated aim of regenerating Stratford etc should actually happen? Are they going to say that the promised improvements in transport should be met? Are they going to campaign for training schemes so local people get jobs on the site?  

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Aye and the Olympics will cost every Londoner more in Council Tax. It's a disgrace!



Why dont you say someting constructive for once? Whinging away all the time gets boring.

BarryB


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

Fullyplumped said:
			
		

> Oona King is on Sky News this evening with a film crew in the streets of her old constituency talking to local people about GG in BB.


has any other defeated MP had as much tv as this one - someone who, prior to her defeat, was widely seen as useless, talentless and a Blair crony?  One wonders why, isn't a balanced press marvellous.

But who Barry, no doubt JHE, and the rest of the Galloway haters would have voted for.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Why dont you say someting constructive for once? Whinging away all the time gets boring.
> 
> BarryB


you can bloody well talk!


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> you can bloody well talk!



And your views on the subjects of the Olympics coming to town are?

BarryB


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> you can bloody well talk!



Tell me about it. The man who promotes joining New Labour comes out with post after post that is full of crap.

Instead of banging on about Galloway why don't you concentrate your energy on pointing out the corruption and anti-working class politics in your own organisation.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> And your views on the subjects of the Olympics coming to town are?



Well for a start I would herald the multinational firms coming in to make massive profits, paid for out of our council taxes, as being a boost for the working class of the East End.

If it's like any other Olympics it will be a legacy of wasted taxes, while the multinationals cream off massive amounts of money.

And what is Labour doing in the mean time? Pouring money down the drain with PFIs. People I know who work in the NHS have said that Labour's implementation of PFIs could well see the NHS going bankrupt. Indeed I've never heard of in my life time people getting letters from the NHS saying their operations are cancelled indefinately because they've run out of money.

As well as the case in the media about heart operations my sister-in-law got a letter a couple of weeks back saying her operation has been cancelled indefinately so she'll just have to suffer the pain.

Well thank you Barry and your shitty organisation/government. Politicos like you who justify this Blairite government make me sick.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> has any other defeated MP had as much tv as this one - someone who, prior to her defeat, was widely seen as useless, talentless and a Blair crony?  One wonders why, isn't a balanced press marvellous.
> 
> But who Barry, no doubt JHE, and the rest of the Galloway haters would have voted for.



Neil Hamilton.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Well for a start I would herald the multinational firms coming in to make massive profits, paid for out of our council taxes, as being a boost for the working class of the East End.
> 
> If it's like any other Olympics it will be a legacy of wasted taxes, while the multinationals cream off massive amount of money.



We know all about the multinationals. But the fact is that the Olympics are coming. Or are you going to oppose them  by laying down in front of the bulldozers? No of course you wont. So perhaps you can tell us what you think socialist should do in east London?  Your a cockney arent you? So you should have some views. Well knowing your organisation they wont do anythink but talk.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> As well as the case in the media about heart operations my sister-in-law got a letter a couple of weeks back saying her operation has been cancelled indefinately so she'll just have to suffer the pain.
> 
> Well thank you Barry and your shitty organisation/government. Politicos like you who justify this Blairite government make me sick.



You can drop dead. At least that will save the NHS money.

BarryB


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> We know all about the multinationals. But the fact is that the Olympics are coming. Or are you going to oppose them by laying down in front of the bulldozers? No of course you wont. So perhaps you can tell us what you think socialist should do in east London? Your a cockney arent you? So you should have some views. Well knowing your organisation they wont do anythink but talk.



My view is that the labour party are totally anti-working class scum.

We already know that Labour is decimating the NHS and education system with PFIs and PPPs. That they're trying to sell off all remaining council housing with the "Decent Homes Scheme" which is handing it all over to the private sector and cut down prices. We know that the organisation you're in supports the butchering of the Iraqi working class......the list could go on and on. But heh why worry about that?

Labour Party membership anyone?


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> You can drop dead. At least that will save the NHS money.



Very cutting. Your wit is obviously as crap as your politics.

Well done Barry you keep holding up the Labour Party banner.....

And as it goes my nan had to put up with six years of crap care because of cut backs in the NHS and my grandad is now in hospital and having to wait ages for anything to be done because the hospital is seven million in debt. So well done for being in an organisation that creates this kind of health service.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> And your views on the subjects of the Olympics coming to town are?
> 
> BarryB


that they will be an abysmal way of regenerating the area. Not only do such time restricted events lead to an inevitable massive bumping up of building costs (which is good for a few workers, I'll grant you), which will reduce the pot of monies available to regen schemes, but, as is widely pointed out, the 'benefits' will not be available (as things stand) to most local residents, they are an attempt at gentryfying a poor area (part of the governments general regen policy that - the need for 'mixed communities' with the middle-class showing the workers how to live decently), and will, certainly in the short-term, actually lead to a reduction of facilities available to working-class people from the area.  Furthermore, other regen monies will no longer be available to the area (maybe not technically, but in reality it will be the case) as other funders assume the area is doing really well out of the olympics and other area's need the money more.  Basically, it will do very little for the area, and i would have opposed the bid.

Now, of course, the bid has been accpeted, and barring very odd events, the olympics _will_ be held in east london.  Therefore the campaigning ground should be shifted to ensuring that at least 75-90% of new homes are available for social renting once the games are finished (preferably in council control of course), that the sports facilities are free to all local residents and workers, and that transport links serve the long-term needs of the community, not simply the short term ones of the olympics.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> Therefore the campaigning ground should be shifted to ensuring that at least 75-90% of new homes are available for social renting once the games are finished (preferably in council control of course),



And as the Labour Party is busy selling off council housing to the private sector, there's something Barry's organisation won't be implementing.



> and that transport links serve the long-term needs of the community, not simply the short term ones of the olympics.



And as the Labour Party throws the RMT out and introduces PFIs to the tube there's another thing Barry can be proud of.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Why dont you say someting constructive for once? Whinging away all the time gets boring.
> 
> BarryB



"Say something constructive"? Look pal, the thought of having to pay more in Council Tax does not appeal to me (or millions of other Londoners)...or are you going to tell us all what a "fair tax" it is? You're a Nu Labour mouthpiece and you can only say what the Party tells you to say - that is both boring _and_ predictable.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> You can drop dead. At least that will save the NHS money.
> 
> BarryB



Nice debating style.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Neil Hamilton.
> 
> BarryB


yes, the two of them are pretty like pea's in a pod aren't they?  Well, both worthless shits anyway.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Nice debating style.



I prefer to debate politically. With Fisher Gate and  Belboid for example. And with the SWP members on this list. But with Cockney Rebel its different. All he can go offer is insults about being in the Labour Party.  So I will meet insult with insult.

BarryB


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> I prefer to debate politically. With Fisher Gate and Belboid for example. And with the SWP members on this list. But with Cockney Rebel its different. All he can go offer is insults about being in the Labour Party. So I will meet insult with insult.



You'll notice I don't debate like that with anyone else on here. I just get fed up with your hypocritical whinging about RESPECT and Galloway when you promote the Labour Party.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> that they will be an abysmal way of regenerating the area. Not only do such time restricted events lead to an inevitable massive bumping up of building costs (which is good for a few workers, I'll grant you), which will reduce the pot of monies available to regen schemes, but, as is widely pointed out, the 'benefits' will not be available (as things stand) to most local residents, they are an attempt at gentryfying a poor area (part of the governments general regen policy that - the need for 'mixed communities' with the middle-class showing the workers how to live decently), and will, certainly in the short-term, actually lead to a reduction of facilities available to working-class people from the area.  Furthermore, other regen monies will no longer be available to the area (maybe not technically, but in reality it will be the case) as other funders assume the area is doing really well out of the olympics and other area's need the money more.  Basically, it will do very little for the area, and i would have opposed the bid.
> 
> Now, of course, the bid has been accpeted, and barring very odd events, the olympics _will_ be held in east london.  Therefore the campaigning ground should be shifted to ensuring that at least 75-90% of new homes are available for social renting once the games are finished (preferably in council control of course), that the sports facilities are free to all local residents and workers, and that transport links serve the long-term needs of the community, not simply the short term ones of the olympics.




Concering your second paragraph we have broad agreement! Furthermore I can assure you that the people who were campagning against the Olympic Games coming to London also accept that it will happen and are campaigning for the transport improvements etc to be long term. But I would still like to hear what Respects policy is. If its the same as yours thats fine.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> You'll notice I don't debate like that with anyone else on here. I just get fed up with your hypocritical whinging about RESPECT and Galloway when you promote the Labour Party.



I have a suggestion. Let both of us debate vigrously but politely in future. Ok?

BarryB


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> Concering your second paragraph we have broad agreement!



You might have agreement, but the Labour Party, who you are a member of certainly don't. They will be introducing more PFIs in the tube service and selling off council housing left, right and centre. So rather than worry about RESPECTs policies why not sort out your own organisation first, which has far worse policies.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> I have a suggestion. Let both of us debate vigrously but politely in future. Ok?



Fair enough. I probably have been a bit over the top.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> You might have agreement, but the Labour Party, who you are a member of certainly don't. They will be introducing more PFIs in the tube service and selling off council housing left, right and centre. So rather than worry about RESPECTs policies why not sort out your own organisation first, which has far worse policies.



Im against PFIs, tube privatisation etc. As are many MPs, councillors and members of the LP. But im not telling you anything new. You just dont seem to understand that you can be a member of the Labour Party but still oppose privatisation etc. Not exactly rocket science.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> Fair enough. I probably have been a bit over the top.



Same wirth me. Have a long life.

BarryB


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> Im against PFIs, tube privatisation etc. As are many MPs, councillors and members of the LP. But im not telling you anything new. You just dont seem to understand that you can be a member of the Labour Party but still oppose privatisation etc. Not exactly rocket science.



As it goes I'm sure there is a good chance that you personally are a socialist and believe that the working class can come to power through the LP route. However strange I find that position, it might be one that you genuinely believe in.

However what I find strange is that you spend so much time criticising RESPECT and Galloway and asking about their policies, when your own organisation is far, far worse i.e. PFIs, Decent Home Scheme, Iraq War etc etc How can you have the front to have a go at another organisation for their policies when your own organisation is far worse. It would be like the BNP having a go at the Labour Party for being racist. While that could be true, you couldn't really take that accusation seriously coming from the BNP.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 19, 2006)

> Same wirth me. Have a long life.



 

I tell you what, as a measure of good will I'll recommend a good film. Went to see Brokeback Mountain last night and thought it would be a bit crap. But it was really good film, really moving.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 19, 2006)

At least the Labour Party didn't back Jodie Marsh in CBB.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Im against PFIs, tube privatisation etc. As are many MPs, councillors and members of the LP. But im not telling you anything new. You just dont seem to understand that you can be a member of the Labour Party but still oppose privatisation etc. Not exactly rocket science.
> 
> BarryB


no, but support for Labour weakens your case, as it all but inevitable means support for those who do support privatisation etc. Like Ms King.

As to Respects policy on the olympics, nowt to do with me, but I would hope that they take up suggestins similar to those I have made.

There's also a story in the Guardian today about how Italians are protesting against the games being held in Turin in three weeks time.  A pretty common activity it would seem.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> At its peak there should be over 20,000 construction workers employed. Of course some of them will come from eastern Europe. But there is no reason why some of the jobs shouldent get to local workers. Of course there will have to be training schemes for the various skills needed.
> 
> BarryB



Problem: The Learning and Skills Council has run out of money and increasingly expects employers to pay for training.  It is cheaper for employers to recruit skilled labour from Eastern Europe than to pay for training schemes to improve the skills of local people. 

And New Labour is hiving off large chunks of the future education and skills budget into establishing City Academies, trust schools and new school sixth forms (that undermine college provision and the balance between academic and vocational post-16).


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Concering your second paragraph we have broad agreement! Furthermore I can assure you that the people who were campagning against the Olympic Games coming to London also accept that it will happen and are campaigning for the transport improvements etc to be long term. But I would still like to hear what Respects policy is. If its the same as yours thats fine.
> 
> BarryB


do you disagree with my first paragraph then, btw?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> I prefer to debate politically. With Fisher Gate and  Belboid for example. And with the SWP members on this list. But with Cockney Rebel its different. All he can go offer is insults about being in the Labour Party.  So I will meet insult with insult.
> 
> BarryB



How the hell did I insult you?   You see slights where none are intended. Was it because I said the Olympics would cost Londoners more in Council Tax? Because if that's the case, it is clear that you cannot accept criticism of your beloved party , its policies or its Leader. You accused me of "whinging", which is interesting. I presume you are constantly content and never complain about anything - non? You wouldn't be able to recognise real whinging if it kicked you in the balls.

I noticed you sidestepped my points in post 1080. I'll take that as evidence of your refusal to debate with anyone who has a different pov.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> How the hell did I insult you?   You see slights where none are intended. Was it because I said the Olympics would cost Londoners more in Council Tax? Because if that's the case, it is clear that you cannot accept criticism of your beloved party , its policies or its Leader. You accused me of "whinging", which is interesting. I presume you are constantly content and never complain about anything - non? You wouldn't be able to recognise real whinging if it kicked you in the balls.
> 
> I noticed you sidestepped my points in post 1080. I'll take that as evidence of your refusal to debate with anyone who has a different pov.



Nino my comment about insults was not aimed for you. It was aimed at Cockney Rebel only. But we have resolved that matter.

Yes people will be paying towards the Olympics through the Council Tax. But I havent noticed that there have been outbursts of public indignation about it. What you and others on this list dont seem to understand is that the Olympics coming to town is actually welcome to most people.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Problem: The Learning and Skills Council has run out of money and increasingly expects employers to pay for training.  It is cheaper for employers to recruit skilled labour from Eastern Europe than to pay for training schemes to improve the skills of local people.
> 
> And New Labour is hiving off large chunks of the future education and skills budget into establishing City Academies, trust schools and new school sixth forms (that undermine college provision and the balance between academic and vocational post-16).



Well surely then we should be campaigning for money to be put into training? Things arent set in stone. The LDA realise this. And in fact London Olympics Watch knows this and its one of the things we will be campaigning on.

Also LOW will be campaigning (with the unions and other community organisations) for trade union rights for overseas workers.

BarryB


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Nino my comment about insults was not aimed for you. It was aimed at Cockney Rebel only. But we have resolved that matter.
> 
> Yes people will be paying towards the Olympics through the Council Tax. But I havent noticed that there have been outbursts of public indignation about it. What you and others on this list dont seem to understand is that the Olympics coming to town is actually welcome to most people.
> 
> BarryB



Well you could have addressed your point directly to cockney rebel instead of letting me believe that you had directed it towards me.

I would like you to provide some proper evidence to support the assertion you have made in your last paragraph.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> do you disagree with my first paragraph then, btw?



Yes. The Lower Lea Valley badly needs regeneration. Other areas in London have been regenerated. In terms of improved transport, housing and sports facilites the local working class people will benefit. But its up to socialists to campaign for the maximum benefit. Thats what we will be doing in our local Labour Party. 

I thought you supported Respect. Sorry if I got that wrong. 

BarryB


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

I dont disagree that the Lee Valley needs regenerating, my point was that this will be a very bad way of doing so - expensive, and not meeting actual local needs.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Well you could have addressed your point directly to cockney rebel instead of letting me believe that you had directed it towards me.
> 
> I would like you to provide some proper evidence to support the assertion you have made in your last paragraph.



Oh come on I cant provide figures to show this. But you cant provide figures to prove the opposite.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 19, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> I dont disagree that the Lee Valley needs regenerating, my point was that this will be a very bad way of doing so - expensive, and not meeting actual local needs.



We seem to be going round in circles. The point im trying to make is that the time for arguing whether the Olympics or regeneration is a good thing is over. Its going to happen so people have to get stuck in to ensure that people in East london get the maximun benefit from it. Oh well I suppose we will be having this argument until 2012!

BarryB


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Oh come on I cant provide figures to show this. But you cant provide figures to prove the opposite.



I bet I could. In fact I remember reading somewhere that most Londoners were anxious of the impact it would have on their finances. Presumably you did not share in our anxiety.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> We seem to be going round in circles. The point im trying to make is that the time for arguing whether the Olympics or regeneration is a good thing is over. Its going to happen so people have to get stuck in to ensure that people in East london get the maximun benefit from it. Oh well I suppose we will be having this argument until 2012!
> 
> BarryB


just trying to see whwere you are coming from Barry, and your knowledge of the actual issues involved.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

aah, the Private Eye cover has gone  online - I do think they could have come up with a better bubble, buts its not bad.


----------



## Brockway (Jan 19, 2006)

If you're interested in psychology or anthropology it's the best programme on television. If you're interested in narrative then the editing process is fascinating. And if you're interested in character well, this programme can't be beaten as, no matter what their agendas might be, the contestants' true nature always emerges. I love it.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2006)

why do you think being locked up in a goldfish bowl, with fuck all to do except stupid tasks lets you know peoples 'true' nature?


----------



## Brockway (Jan 20, 2006)

I take it you're not a fan?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> aah, the Private Eye cover has gone  online - I do think they could have come up with a better bubble, buts its not bad.


I'd have preferred: "and afterwards Saddam had the decency to give me a cloth to wipe my face"


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> I'd have preferred: "and afterwards Saddam had the decency to give me a cloth to wipe my face"



Do you reckon he spat or swallowed?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 20, 2006)

There was an appalling piece of journalism by Stephen Pollard in today's Daily Mail.  Without any evidence other than US/Israeli allegations, it repeatedly cast slurs on Interpal, the charity which is due to receive George Galloway's BB income.  It basically said that any vote to keep George Galloway in BB is a vote for terrorism.
I know George Galloway is not loved by all but I am happy to throw in my support to anyone who stands against the propaganda line of the US/Israeli axis and to anyone who was as opposed to the invasion of Iraq as he was.
There is a real effort by the New Labourites/UK neocons to undermine any PR benefits George Galloway might earn personally or for his political stance.
I wouldn't be suprised if there were regular Special Branch posters on this forum doing New Labour's work this very moment..


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2006)

Sirena said:
			
		

> There was an appalling piece of journalism by Stephen Pollard in today's Daily Mail.  Without any evidence other than US/Israeli allegations, it repeatedly cast slurs on Interpal, the charity which is due to receive George Galloway's BB income.  It basically said that any vote to keep George Galloway in BB is a vote for terrorism.
> I know George Galloway is not loved by all but I am happy to throw in my support to anyone who stands against the propaganda line of the US/Israeli axis and to anyone who was as opposed to the invasion of Iraq as he was.
> There is a real effort by the New Labourites/UK neocons to undermine any PR benefits George Galloway might earn personally or for his political stance.
> *I wouldn't be suprised if there were regular Special Branch posters on this forum doing New Labour's work this very moment*..


Darn! Bang to rights.  And here's me thinking i could slip in a quip from the M15 Caption Generator   It was invented by Q y'know ("Do Pay Attention, Bond")


----------



## BarryB (Jan 20, 2006)

Sirena said:
			
		

> There was an appalling piece of journalism by Stephen Pollard in today's Daily Mail.  Without any evidence other than US/Israeli allegations, it repeatedly cast slurs on Interpal, the charity which is due to receive George Galloway's BB income.  It basically said that any vote to keep George Galloway in BB is a vote for terrorism.
> I know George Galloway is not loved by all but I am happy to throw in my support to anyone who stands against the propaganda line of the US/Israeli axis and to anyone who was as opposed to the invasion of Iraq as he was.
> There is a real effort by the New Labourites/UK neocons to undermine any PR benefits George Galloway might earn personally or for his political stance.
> I wouldn't be suprised if there were regular Special Branch posters on this forum doing New Labour's work this very moment..



If you have any evidence for this you should provide it.

BarryB


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 21, 2006)

*Bush Fire reaches Australia*

there is no way that Labour is associated with repeating the libel against Interpal  which was recently retracted from the BoD website, where it had been promoted since Bush pushed the 'Interpal funds terrorism' scenario on the UK Govt back in 2003.If anything, they're part of the rejection of this particular slur, refusing to play along with the pressure from Bush (for a change).  

at the time of the original allegation from Bush himself, the Charities Commission investigated and Interpal were cleared of any accused wrongdoing, and continued operating, but the BoD and a variety of other websites perpetuated the original libel without mentioning the outcome of the investigations made by the Charities Commission. 







Interpal extracted an apology for the harm caused to Interpal's good standing from the BoD by force of Law. It looks as though Pollard was heading down that same route. Does anyone know if those slurs made it out of cyberspace into his print column too?



Big Brother's fundraising
» Posted on January 18 said:


> You might notice that a posting from yesterday on Interpal is no longer up. I removed it after a few minutes (although I understand that it remained visible for a little while afterwards). It concerned its nomination by George Galloway in the Big Brother programme.
> 
> I want to make clear that the charity operates as an entirely legitimate organisation for the relief of suffering and no evidence has ever been produced to suggest otherwise.


source: http://www. stephenpollard.net/002433.html

traces of it still show in the googled page descr.


> "Stephen Pollard • Terror Archives>>Interpal, his 'designated charity' is described by the US Treasury as a "Hamas-related... The fact is, as I wrote in my article for the Daily Mail today, ...www.stephenpollard.net/cat_terror.html - 101k - Cached - Similar pages"


 which leads me to believe that Pollard repeated the libel in print (anyone get the Mail? not me!) what he's said on the web has already been repeated by some particularly rabid anti-arabist Australian blog, so how long before the libel whips up another bush-fire or another race-riot against the 'Lebs' ? 

even more peculiar is the way that there's no way anyone could consider the Mail to be left-wing, but the others who are also pushing this story are that notorious collection of "Drink-soaked Trots for War"

perhaps everyone who joins in the tag-team libel game in the media should  be forced to make a generous donation to Interpal?  now that would be justice


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 21, 2006)

tangentlama said:
			
		

> there is no way that Labour is associated with repeating the libel against Interpal  which was recently retracted from the BoD website, where it had been promoted since Bush pushed the 'Interpal funds terrorism' scenario on the UK Govt back in 2003.If anything, they're part of the rejection of this particular slur, refusing to play along with the pressure from Bush (for a change).
> 
> at the time of the original allegation from Bush himself, the Charities Commission investigated and Interpal were cleared of any accused wrongdoing, and continued operating, but the BoD and a variety of other websites perpetuated the original libel without mentioning the outcome of the investigations made by the Charities Commission.
> 
> ...


an excellent factual post, but as one of the many Trotskyist on here who have defended George Galloway, and consistently opposed the war, I take exception to your "drink-soaked trots for war " remark.  Though the opportunity to be drink soaked would be warmly welcomed.  

Respect.  ResistanceMP3.

PS.  You can also hear several speeches by George Galloway at ResistanceMP3.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 21, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> If you have any evidence for this you should provide it.
> 
> BarryB


i think attempts to undermine any PR benefits George Galloway may make a quite obvious, aren't they Barry?

respect.  ResistanceMP3.

PS.  You can also hear meetings by Tony Benn from when he was still a member of the Labour Party at ResistanceMP3, Barry.


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 21, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> an excellent factual post, but as one of the many Trotskyist on here who have defended George Galloway, and consistently opposed the war, I take exception to your "drink-soaked trots for war " remark.  Though the opportunity to be drink soaked would be warmly welcomed.
> 
> Respect.  ResistanceMP3.
> 
> PS.  You can also hear several speeches by George Galloway at ResistanceMP3.



sorry *giggles* yes, i must make it clear that there are drink-soaked trots who are AGAINST war, like your good self. but i wasn't talking about those as well you knows 
sorry...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 21, 2006)

Is this Pollard as in _Steven_ Pollard?


----------



## BarryB (Jan 21, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> i think attempts to undermine any PR benefits George Galloway may make a quite obvious, aren't they Barry?
> 
> respect.  ResistanceMP3.
> 
> PS.  You can also hear meetings by Tony Benn from when he was still a member of the Labour Party at ResistanceMP3, Barry.



You seem to be saying that any criticism of GG is Special Branch inspired. Or have I misunderstood you? 

BarryB


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 21, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> You seem to be saying that any criticism of GG is Special Branch inspired. Or have I misunderstood you?
> 
> BarryB


Oh, is that what your question was about?  I usually disregard such conspiracy theories, like I disregard the conspiracy theories about the SWP.  I've come to expect them on urban 75, which is a shame really because such comments weaken their arguments.  I mean, new Labour doesn't need special Branch when it can so easily rely upon the "free" press (edited to add "and the sectarians on the left") to carry out the hatchet job on the left.  (Like Paxman did).  

Respect.  ResistanceMP3


----------



## BarryB (Jan 21, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> Oh, is that what your question was about?  I usually disregard such conspiracy theories, like I disregard the conspiracy theories about the SWP.  I've come to expect them on urban 75, which is a shame really because such comments weaken their arguments.  I mean, new Labour doesn't need special Branch when it can so easily rely upon the "free" press (edited to add "and the sectarians on the left") to carry out the hatchet job on the left.  (Like Paxman did).
> 
> Respect.  ResistanceMP3



Your remarks are about as clear as mud.

BarryB


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 21, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Your remarks are about as clear as mud.
> 
> BarryB


it is a skill I seem to have in abundance.  

I didn't realise your question originally directed to *Sirena*, was a question for evidence about special Branch intervention.  The Originally Posted by Sirena Post, covered several topics.

In my post 1122, I was agreeing with you that special Branch involvement is unlikely, as it is not necessary because the "free" press and the sectarian left can be relied upon to carry out a hatchet job for new Labour.  Any less muddy? 

there is though copious evidence of new Labour's attempts to undermine any political gains George Galloway may make from going in the Big Brother house, isn't there?

Respect, ResistanceMP3


----------



## BarryB (Jan 21, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> it is a skill I seem to have in abundance.
> 
> I didn't realise your question originally directed to *Sirena*, was a question for evidence about special Branch intervention.  The Originally Posted by Sirena Post, covered several topics.
> 
> ...



There are no political gains for GG or Respect to make from appearing on BB. As the SWP are fully aware of. As John Rees said "...lots of people feel that its not an appropriate way for an MP to spend their time" and "We stick by our allies , even if we feel they have made a mistake" (SW 14 January 2006)

BarryB


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 21, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> There are no political gains for GG or Respect to make from appearing on BB. As the SWP are fully aware of. As John Rees said "...lots of people feel that its not an appropriate way for an MP to spend their time" and "We stick by our allies , even if we feel they have made a mistake" (SW 14 January 2006)
> 
> BarryB


as you know I couldn't agree with you more.  However, as I say this is not stopping new Labour exploiting the issue to roll back any gains that respect have made so far.  I'm sure you will agree there is copious evidence for this.


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I take it you're not a fan?


neither a 'fan' nor a 'hater' - watch it regularly.  But my point is imply that there is no reason to believe that people stuck in a totally 'false' environment will behave 'truly'


----------



## audiotech (Jan 21, 2006)

According to Rula (we were method acting) Lenska, his eyes sparkle goodness and it also appears that the two young people in the house have a more favourable opinion of him.

Unlike some quoted in today's 'Soaraway Sun':



> FANATICAL supporters of Muslim cleric Omar Bakri have denounced MP George Galloway as “an animal”.
> 
> The attack on a website is being interpreted as a death threat.
> 
> Bakri maintains non-Muslims are animals and can be legally killed. The site also branded the Celebrity Big Brother contestant “a man of low intellect and morality”.


----------



## Jografer (Jan 21, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> PS.  You can also hear meetings by Tony Benn from when he *was still  * a member of the Labour Party at ResistanceMP3, Barry.



my highlights... didn't know he had left, when did that happen?


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 21, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Is this Pollard as in _Steven_ Pollard?



yes it is (with a ph), why?


----------



## greenman (Jan 21, 2006)

DS:BB site says that BB held a vote in the house as to whether George should be able to nominate in the next round due to his "breaking the rules" - George? -surely not  - by discussing his and other people's nominations.  Sounds like BB is preparing to set him up for booting out - it would be interesting to see how the vote for evictions changes during the hour programme where the edited highlights sometimes seem deliberately selected to secure a certain individual's eviction.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2006)

Not the first time Georgeous George has been absent during an important vote.

(and yes, looks like he's being prepped for eviction on weds).


----------



## greenman (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear - if you thought the cat thing was bad, check out George in a leotard over on the CBB thread in the books 'n films forum!!!!!!!   
Curtains for Georgie.....
I've got it now - George's political plan is to be the new Screaming Lord Sutch - only funnier!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 22, 2006)

tangentlama said:
			
		

> yes it is (with a ph), why?



Just wondered...and yes, it is with a "ph" isn't it? I saw Pollard on BBC Breakfast just before the Iraq invasion; he was being interviewed with Ken Loach. Unfortunately the interviewers (Sian Williams and Bill Turnbull) decided to allow Pollard to talk over Loach in what has to be one of the most one-sided interviews I have ever seen on telly.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 22, 2006)

having criticised George Galloway for being in the Big Brother house, it did make me wonder when watching question Time if Selma yacoob would have been on there if George Galloway had not been in the big Brother house?


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 22, 2006)

Indeed.

Nick Cohen gets a bit of a hammering in the Observer letters pages for his obsession with GG

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/letters/story/0,,1692377,00.html


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 22, 2006)

And there is a bit in the Times which is quite interesting too:

McKay said the MP had been offered yet another TV appearance only for it to be withdrawn. He said that the makers of the BBC’s Celebrity Mastermind, hosted by John Humphrys, had invited him on the programme but dropped him at 24 hours’ notice after paying his £800 appearance fee. 

“First of all they said they couldn’t use him because of difficulties with his specialist subject, which was to be the Labour party, so they were going to have to cancel him. So he said, ‘That’s fine, I’ll do Bob Dylan’, but they said, ‘Well, actually you can’t come on’. I think it was political. I think someone higher up than the people who booked him decided it wouldn’t be a good idea.” 

Asked if Galloway was likely to do any further TV reality shows after leaving the Big Brother house, McKay said: “Not if I’ve got anything to do with it.”


----------



## Matt S (Jan 22, 2006)

>>Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear - if you thought the cat thing was bad, check out George in a leotard over on the CBB thread in the books 'n films forum!!!!!!! >>

Oh...my...god. Is there ANYTHING that this man won't do? if Big Brother told him to eat human faeces for two seconds of publicity, I think he might go along with it....  

Matt


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> Nick Cohen gets a bit of a hammering in the Observer letters pages for his obsession with GG
> 
> http://observer.guardian.co.uk/letters/story/0,,1692377,00.html




Cohen and Galloway are both posturing egotistical arses.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2006)

Matt S said:
			
		

> Oh...my...god. Is there ANYTHING that this man won't do? if Big Brother told him to eat human faeces for two seconds of publicity, I think he might go along with it....
> 
> Matt




Sums it up for me.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 22, 2006)

*Telegraph Judgement Due On Wednesday.*

The Herald is reporting (not on online edition) that the law lords judgement on the Telegraph appeal is due on wednesday and Ron MacKay is quoted as saying that anything less then a win for GG will mean bankruptcy and thus disbarrment from Parliament.

So he could be evicted from both houses simultaneously.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 22, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Cohen and Galloway are both posturing egotistical arses.



Interested to read one of the letters saying "As a member of the Socialist Workers Party for more than 11 years I struggle to see Nick Cohen's assessment that George Galloway's appearance on Big Brother means an opportunity to finish my party off." The writer of the letter is Mark Porciuni with an address of Dunbarton, West Dunbartonshire. Isnt Duabarton in Scotland? If so I thought that the SWP didnt exist there and that IST members were in the SSP. Clarification please.

BarryB


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 22, 2006)

Cohen singled out the SWP for attack - if MP had said he was from the SSP his letter probably wouldn't have been published...


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 22, 2006)

"The millions of people in the West who marched against the war did so for many different reasons. They are not, and never were, one and the same as Respect and Mr Galloway was never their leader or spokesman."


----------



## BarryB (Jan 22, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Cohen singled out the SWP for attack - if MP had said he was from the SSP his letter probably wouldn't have been published...



2 marks out of 10 (im in a generous mood today). Please try again.

BarryB


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Interested to read one of the letters saying "As a member of the Socialist Workers Party for more than 11 years I struggle to see Nick Cohen's assessment that George Galloway's appearance on Big Brother means an opportunity to finish my party off." The writer of the letter is Mark Porciuni with an address of Dunbarton, West Dunbartonshire. Isnt Duabarton in Scotland? If so I thought that the SWP didnt exist there and that IST members were in the SSP. Clarification please.
> 
> BarryB




Clarification from me!


----------



## tollbar (Jan 22, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Interested to read one of the letters saying "As a member of the Socialist Workers Party for more than 11 years I struggle to see Nick Cohen's assessment that George Galloway's appearance on Big Brother means an opportunity to finish my party off." The writer of the letter is Mark Porciuni with an address of Dunbarton, West Dunbartonshire. Isnt Duabarton in Scotland? If so I thought that the SWP didnt exist there and that IST members were in the SSP. Clarification please.
> 
> BarryB



They are in the SW platform of the SSP, although some of them are (or were until recently) still members of the SWP national committee.  It has also been rumoured, although I have never seen it confirmed that not all joined the SSP at the time of the merger.  The relationship between the SSP and the SWP is less then straightforward.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 22, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> So he could be evicted from both houses simultaneously.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 22, 2006)

SWP Letter Writer said:
			
		

> Furthermore, if the SWP had attempted to control the Stop the War Coalition in the manner Cohen claims, the anti-war movement would have died a long time ago.


You said it son...


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 23, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> You said it son...


----------



## treelover (Jan 23, 2006)

As many have said on here , the BBC post Hutton are running scared and are now ultra-cautious and with the massive costs of the new digital services theyare also more reliant on a increased licence fee than ever. I have no love for GG but there are plenty of high profile politicians on tv programmes, Anne Widdecombe, for instance, so what is the problem with GG.being on CM?

oh, i know he vigorously opposed ther Iraq war, the issue that ultimately caused the BBC into a lot of bother!  




> think it was political. I think someone higher up than the people who booked him decided it wouldn’t be a good idea.”


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah, but what about the leotard?


----------



## mutley (Jan 23, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> yeah, but what about the leotard?



There should be a crying into ur beer smilie for that one (for respect supporters at least).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2006)

mutley said:
			
		

> There should be a crying into ur beer smilie for that one (for respect supporters at least).


Tell you what, bet Oona King's storing a few things in 'My Pictures' for the next general election leaflet


----------



## flimsier (Jan 23, 2006)

She won't stand there again. Maybe elsewhere though


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2006)

flimsier said:
			
		

> She won't stand there again. Maybe elsewhere though


Is that official?  Would have predicted she would have stayed put - and had another personal battle with GG or his Respect successor.  Has she got somewhere else line up?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2006)

flimsier said:
			
		

> She won't stand there again. Maybe elsewhere though



I would have though a safe seat somewhere else was guaranteed for that lackey.


----------



## flimsier (Jan 23, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Is that official?  Would have predicted she would have stayed put - and had another personal battle with GG or his Respect successor.  Has she got somewhere else line up?



Course it's not official.

GG won't stand there either, I'd have thought. It'll be a Muslim member of RESPECT. That's pretty much official. 

Oona King won't risk losing there again - she's too highly regarded by the LP to not get a safer seat elsewhere. 

I don't know anything for definite though.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2006)

flimsier said:
			
		

> *Course it's not official.*GG won't stand there either, I'd have thought. It'll be a Muslim member of RESPECT. That's pretty much official.
> 
> Oona King won't risk losing there again - she's too highly regarded by the LP to not get a safer seat elsewhere.
> 
> I don't know anything for definite though.


Oooh Mister Gwumpy   I only meant has she said owt as to what she's doing next time round.  

Suspect they will try and keep her away from anywhere else with a potentially high muslim and/or anti-war vote


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2006)

Any road, lets not forget the leotard


----------



## Nigel (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone in the SWP or other leftists in RESPECT still support this Fuckwit???????


----------



## tollbar (Jan 23, 2006)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Course it's not official.
> 
> GG won't stand there either, I'd have thought. It'll be a Muslim member of RESPECT. That's pretty much official.
> 
> ...




If GG loses the Telegraph appeal or the costs are split between him and the Telegraph he will be bankrupt and not standing anywhere and it could be a hell of a lot sooner then the next GE.  If that were the case, with the entire labour machine and the press behind her and the Galloway embarrassment factor, she would probably be a shoo in whoever Respect put up.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2006)

Oooh GG is gonna get done on his appeal with the telegraph
Oooh GG is gonna get done for signing motions
Oooh GG is gonna be first out CBB
Oooh GG is raising money for terrorists by being in CBB
Oooh GG is gonna get done in the US
Oooh GG won't win in B&BG
Oooh GG is gonna lose his libel against the Telegraph
Oooh ....well I'm bored now, no variety 

bte...didn't he do CBB for charity?  where is the money going?

what's that in leotards these days?   what price do you put on charity?

Let's be frank - not going out first was a victory - and now when he's voted out (he's been nominated loads and must have made a fuckin packet for his charity....almost as much as Oranges&Lemons is making off CBB) he's gonna go back to B&BG waving a massive wad of cash for oppressed middle-easterners.

So did he wear a leotard and act like a pussy?  yeah.

He did all the rest of his tasks too.    These acts were not in character, they were demanded.   So saying "haha he looks like a pussy" is a bit shite when he was doing it for charity.

Not all the celebrities in there did all their tasks.

Is he a self serving prick with his own agenda?  Yes, probably.    Is he doing it majorly as self-publicity?  well no shit, Sherlock.

Ask this.  How are the rest of our MPs spending their nights during the period of CBB?   Think they are looking like pricks for charity?

BB should be mandatory for politicians.   

DexterTCN!  Defender of the downtrodden!   And the Indefensible!   And......the Indefatigueable!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2006)

"Let's be frank - not going out first was a victory for the international proletariat"

Is your darling a 'traiterous bitch' once more?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2006)

Ooooh he's my darling bitch.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2006)

"He did all the rest of his tasks too"


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

Did you hear George say he was going to get retribution on Chantelle and Preston "inside or out of the House"?  Jesus, get some perspective you psychopath!

I hope all the RESPECT dupes were watching that display of mask slippage!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2006)

See above. He did all of his tasks.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> See above. He did all of his tasks.


His task to promise revenge on giggling kids for playing a game he himself signed up to, even if that revenge is after the game is over?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> His task to promise revenge on giggling kids for playing a game he himself signed up to, even if that revenge is after the game is over?


 For dexter anyway it's clear enough.

"He did all the rest of his tasks too"

he didn't even notice that he was wearing a mask, never mind slippage.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> For dexter anyway it's clear enough.
> 
> "He did all the rest of his tasks too"
> 
> he didn't even notice that he was wearing a mask, never mind slippage.


Well, Trots only notice what the handouts tell them to notice.  No surprise there.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> His task to promise revenge on giggling kids for playing a game he himself signed up to, even if that revenge is after the game is over?


 Welcome to west scotland labour politics!

(You're a dead man btw)


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Welcome to west scotland labour politics!


I have the misfortune to know it better than you'd think.  I even have stories I could tell you about Jack McConnell if it wasn't for the fact he'd work out where they came from if they got out!


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 23, 2006)

Well that's Preston first up against the wall come the "glorious day"... eh George..??


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 23, 2006)

WEst of Scotland Labour politics.  The vicious infighting _within the party_ that leaves actual dead bodies in its wake...


----------



## X-77 (Jan 23, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Did you hear George say he was going to get retribution on Chantelle and Preston "inside or out of the House"?  Jesus, get some perspective you psychopath!
> 
> I hope all the RESPECT dupes were watching that display of mask slippage!


anyone ever thought that he might be having a breakdown of sorts? The man has been through more in the last few years than an average person will ever experience in a lifetime. I think it's all getting to him big time. Not making excuses but at the same time his erratic behaviour and extreme reactions to trivial matters gets me thinking that he might just not be well..I'm finding it really disturbing actually.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2006)

George is a natural born fighter... as soon as someone slights him, it turns him into fight mode - a mode he does magnificently. 

Obviously its all over the top in respect to BB, but considering that BB is a psychological experiment gone primetime it is not suprising that we witness peoples deepest nature. George is a fighter, and I respect him for that attribute.


----------



## Macullam (Jan 24, 2006)

*Mark Steel*

Anyone see Mark Steel on Graham Norton tonight even he was taking the piss out of Galloway, graham reminded him that it was not too long ago he was camaigning for GG. Are we about to see the SWP breaking off the engagement ?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 24, 2006)

Macullam said:
			
		

> Anyone see Mark Steel on Graham Norton tonight even he was taking the piss out of Galloway, graham reminded him that it was not too long ago he was camaigning for GG. Are we about to see the SWP breaking off the engagement ?



I feel quite sorry for the Swappies, TBH.

Once they were ignored by most of the British public. If you'd asked the public at large who John Rees or Lindsay German were, the chances are that most of them wouldn't have had a clue.

Now, after decades of being ignored and generally not thought of, they actually get some proper media exposure, only to be the subject of not ignorance but complete derision.

And the saddest part of this whole affair is that, as they need Galloway infinitely more than he needs them, they are stuck with the idiot humiliating himself and them at every turn.

Poor little Swappies.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> George is a natural born fighter... as soon as someone slights him, it turns him into fight mode - a mode he does magnificently.
> 
> Obviously its all over the top in respect to BB, but considering that BB is a psychological experiment gone primetime it is not suprising that we witness peoples deepest nature. George is a fighter, and I respect him for that attribute.


 The ability to recognise and identify your opponent and the threat they pose to you is also useful. Going over the top like a middle aged ballon party pyscho is less useful.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> his erratic behaviour and extreme reactions to trivial matters gets me thinking that he might just not be well


He has been like that for the last 20 years at least. (As long as I've been aware of him).  So it isn't a recent thing.

But I have to concede that his series of crises stretches back to the 80s at least, from his time at War On Want.  So it's possible he hasn't be well for a long time.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 24, 2006)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Oona King won't risk losing there again - she's too highly regarded by the LP to not get a safer seat elsewhere.



After four or five years with a Respect member, especially GG, Bow and Bethnal Green will again be a safe Labour seat.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 24, 2006)

Macullam said:
			
		

> Anyone see Mark Steel on Graham Norton tonight even he was taking the piss out of Galloway, graham reminded him that it was not too long ago he was camaigning for GG. Are we about to see the SWP breaking off the engagement ?



I've heard that Steel is no longer involved with the SWP. I don't know how accurate that information is though.


----------



## mutley (Jan 24, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> I've heard that Steel is no longer involved with the SWP. I don't know how accurate that information is though.



He's fairly loosely involved and certainly on a chat show he's saying what he thinks, not what we're arguing.

But he hasn't done a Deggsy or anything.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

He's not done a Roger Rosewell then?


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 24, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> I've heard that Steel is no longer involved with the SWP. I don't know how accurate that information is though.



I've heard that Derek Hatton is not in Militant/SP either - but I've never seen an official statement.  Perhaps you can enlighten us as to whether he is still a 'comrade'?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 24, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> He's not done a Roger Rosewell then?



Didn't he used to post here?

I'm sure I remember having some little spat with him about something or other.

Edited to add: Rosewell, not Steel.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> I've heard that Steel is no longer involved with the SWP. I don't know how accurate that information is though.



It came out of the mouth of a CC member at the conference...so pretty reliable.

edit: I watched Graham Norton's show, and when asked about him campaigning, he said (iirc) "well, I still agree with Respect's ideas, but I don't remember that being in the manifesto" (looking at GG in his leotard).


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2006)

Macullam said:
			
		

> Anyone see Mark Steel on Graham Norton tonight even he was taking the piss out of Galloway, graham reminded him that it was not too long ago he was camaigning for GG. Are we about to see the SWP breaking off the engagement ?


he had a rather amusing article in the independent sometoime last week - thursday i think.

yes indeed - http://comment.independent.co.uk/columnists_m_z/mark_steel/article339289.ece


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 24, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> George is a natural born fighter... as soon as someone slights him, it turns him into fight mode - a mode he does magnificently.
> 
> Obviously its all over the top in respect to BB, but considering that BB is a psychological experiment gone primetime it is not suprising that we witness peoples deepest nature. George is a fighter, and I respect him for that attribute.



so he's NOT a slimy, manipulative but ineffectual snake in the grass then?

hmmmm


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 24, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so he's NOT a slimy, manipulative but ineffectual snake in the grass then?
> 
> hmmmm



mmmmmm...speak of the devil.


----------



## STFC (Jan 24, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> George is a natural born fighter... as soon as someone slights him, it turns him into fight mode - a mode he does magnificently.
> 
> Obviously its all over the top in respect to BB, but considering that BB is a psychological experiment gone primetime it is not suprising that we witness peoples deepest nature. George is a fighter, and I respect him for that attribute.



For natural born fighter read paranoid, deluded, hypocritical, dishonest bully.


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 24, 2006)

The Mark Steel article is also here in full - and it is very good:

http://www.ukwatch.net/article/1371


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 24, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> ...
> edit: I watched Graham Norton's show, and when asked about him campaigning, he said (iirc) "well, I still agree with Respect's ideas, but I don't remember that being in the manifesto" (looking at GG in his leotard).



Neither was support for Lesbian Gay Bisexual and Transexual rights in the manifesto, but that did not stop the SWP claiming any Respect member who raised that omission was pandering to Islamaphobia


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 24, 2006)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> mmmmmm...speak of the devil.




how about you don't fucking start, eh?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Didn't he used to post here?
> 
> I'm sure I remember having some little spat with him about something or other.
> 
> Edited to add: Rosewell, not Steel.


 That was cleverly diff poster by the name of Roger Rosewall.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 24, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> That was cleverly diff poster by the name of Roger Rosewall.



I stand corrected.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 24, 2006)

As an insight onto the mind of George Galloway,this Celebrity Big Brother has proved invaluable.  
Perhaps all potential and current members of parliament should undergo the same screening process.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 24, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> It came out of the mouth of a CC member at the conference...so pretty reliable.



Actually the cc member did not quite say that. Mark Steel's article was pretty good though not quite on message...can't say I disagree.

On another issue, Militant did in fact issue a statement cordially and fraternally acknowledging that Degsy should no longer be considered to be flying the Militant flag.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 24, 2006)

You're right actually - he just hadn't been a paid up member for 2 years.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 24, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> how about you don't fucking start, eh?


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 24, 2006)

I saw Galloway being humilated on Richard and Judy and actually found it fairly depressing. They had three MPs, and the Labour MP was loving it. And that slimey, creep Richard was laying into Galloway every way he could.

This has been a massive PR disaster for GG and while I can't have any sympathy for him personally (I think the blokes a tosser), it's also a bit of a humilation for the anti-war movement and the left.

That's why I find the SP crowing about all of this a bit much. The attacks are coming from the right wing and they're loving it. Not something I can be very happy about.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 24, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> I saw Galloway being humilated on Richard and Judy and actually found it fairly depressing. They had three MPs, and the Labour MP was loving it. And that slimey, creep Richard was laying into Galloway every way he could.
> 
> This has been a massive PR disaster for GG and while I can't have any sympathy for him personally (I think the blokes a tosser), it's also a bit of a humilation for the anti-war movement and the left.
> 
> That's why I find the SP crowing about all of this a bit much. The attacks are coming from the right wing and they're loving it. Not something I can be very happy about.









> so he's NOT a slimy, manipulative but ineffectual snake in the grass then?


 Dubversion

I always had him down as a bit of a lib dem type rather than right wing but you are probably right.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 24, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> This has been a massive PR disaster for GG and while I can't have any sympathy for him personally (I think the blokes a tosser), it's also a bit of a humilation for the anti-war movement and the left.


Or those parts of the left that jumped on his bandwagon in an oh so short sighted and opportunistic fashion.  On the other hand, those parts of the left who have always said that Galloway was an ego-maniac and a charlatan are hardly humiliated.  In fact it's a rare treat to be proven right in such an enjoyably amusing way.  

Of course there is the argument that Galloway's humiliation will be used as a stick against the entire anti-war and leftists movement and there is certainly something to that.  But that's just what happens when you provide a platform for deluded and uncontrollable ego-maniacs to promote themselves.  Unfortunately the fuckwits who allowed galloway to use their work to climb into the media spotlight are unlikely to learn the lesson and are more likely to complain about those who point out how stupid they have been.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 24, 2006)

I understand from elsewhere that the odds are that the Telegraph are likely to lose their appeal in the Galloway case so I would imagine that there will be much crowing and hoopla from the usual suspects. While its in no ones interest that Galloway loses the appeal it will be interesting to see if Galloways victory is remembered longer, or his cat and leotard antics.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 24, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> I've heard that Derek Hatton is not in Militant/SP either - but I've never seen an official statement.  Perhaps you can enlighten us as to whether he is still a 'comrade'?



Wasant the awful (even for me) Kate Hoey MP something to do with your lot (the IMG)?

BarryB


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> In fact it's a rare treat to be proven right in such an enjoyably amusing way.


What about?


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 24, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Wasant the awful (even for me) Kate Hoey MP something to do with your lot (the IMG)?
> 
> BarryB



Apparently so, when she was studenty type though I never met her.  As far as I know, she never held any position at the time either in the IMG or in the Labour Movement.  I think you'll find Hatton was the most prominent member of Militant in the country.


----------



## Matt S (Jan 24, 2006)

Fucking hell - I decided to watch it tonight - Galloway's gone mad!    

Matt


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

George knows he's off this time and has thought "fuck it", IMO.

Preston has expressed it quite well: "fucking wanker".

Nothing to do with his politics, he's just come across as an arse.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

What a cunt.


----------



## Matt S (Jan 24, 2006)

These people have such big egos that all you have to do is put them in a room for a few days and they explode....

Hey, maybe we should lock down the House of Commons and see if they end up killing each other?

Matt


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's Burns opening his ugly gob now the bigger man has walked. Vulture.


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

Brilliant.

Never thought I'd respect Barrymore... but he's got Goneaway's number.

Gorgeous George is finished, end of.


----------



## Paul Marsh (Jan 24, 2006)

*We Didn't Vote for This!*

As the SWP used to say, and quite a few people in Bethnal Green and Bow are now saying "We Didn't Vote for This".... 

http://www.londonclasswar.org/newswire_wedidnotvoteforthis.php


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

Oona King must be laughing.

Nobody left here defending him then???


----------



## gurrier (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> What about?


I assume that you are laconically contesting the claim that Galloway's detractors have been proven right when they called him an charlatan, an ego-maniac and somebody who the left shouldn't have anything to do with.

If you don't think that this is proven at this stage, you're not sharing the same galaxy as me and my tv.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> I assume that you are laconically contesting the claim that Galloway's detractors have been proven right when they called him an charlatan, an ego-maniac and somebody who the left shouldn't have anything to do with.
> 
> If you don't think that this is proven at this stage, you're not sharing the same galaxy as me and my tv.


 He's realluy not, check out the other thread (last page eso) - he gen thinks this is good for GG:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145998


----------



## Dilzybhoy (Jan 24, 2006)

I think there must be a book looming...

"How to completely and utterly destroy what's laft of your political crediblity".

Not exactly a succinct title but I'm sure Urban's wags could do better...


----------



## gurrier (Jan 24, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> he gen thinks this is good for GG:


     
* falls off chair *

Now that is pretty impressive determination to deny reality.  Perhaps an overdose of 'positive thinking' therapy?

I mean, whatever about it does to his career in entertainment (I can see a role as a villain in the soaps or something similar) his political career is surely in tatters.

Half of the country think he's an absolute arse for appearing on something like Big Brother.  

The other half agree, but they also harbour a personal hatred for him as a result of having avidly watched him on Big Brother.  

I know that any publicity is supposed to be good publicity but being half way between being the most famous arse and most hated celebrity in Britain is not a particularly good platform for political success.

Note, by the way, that I've only watched about 20 minutes of it and so I'm not suffering from seeing what I want to.  I'm going on the reaction of the people who tell me about it and didn't particularly have a position on gorgeous beforehand - they sure don't like him now it seems.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

I didn't say anything about Galloway's political career.   If you brainiacs think one person in the UK has changed their opinion about him you're more than likely mistaken.

I said it was good TV.

I talk about charity because that's politically relevant, no-one takes me up.   I talk about all the political ammo he will have when he leaves, no-one takes me up.   The US and Israel want to call his charity terrorist...nothing here about it    

All I get is 'comrade'


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> it's also a bit of a humilation for the anti-war movement and the left.


George Galloway has always been a disaster for the left.  To raise him up as a leader, a champion, a totem is what has brought the left and the anti war movement into disrepute.  Those of us who always knew that were shouted down, but the SWP and the others in RESPECT didn't want to know.  They knew best.  But if you hold up a cunt as your champion, don't be surprised if the cuntishness rubs off on you in the eyes of the public.

Galloway surpassed his previous BB performances tonight; you must be so proud.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 24, 2006)

So what has Galloway actually done tonight?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

WhenGaloloway got punished for him and Preston talking about nominations...Preston never said a fucking word.

btw are you calling me a cunt?



			
				pilchardman said:
			
		

> .  But if you hold up a cunt as your champion, don't be surprised if the cuntishness rubs off on you in the eyes of the public.


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I didn't say anything about Galloway's political career.   If you brainiacs think one person in the UK has changed their opinion about him you're more than likely mistaken.


You're just taking the piss now!  

Tell us another ...


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> btw are you calling me a cunt?


Do you really think so, or are you just looking for an argument?

Read what I said.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I didn't say anything about Galloway's political career.   If you brainiacs think one person in the UK has changed their opinion about him you're more than likely mistaken.



Well George was unpopular for his views more than anything else.  This represented an opportunity for him to show the public some personal qualities so that people, despite their disagreements with him, might hold him in slightly higher esteem, like say Tony Benn or Boris Johnson.

Now everyone has seen these qualities to be arrogance, duplicity and cowardice  .  Yes, a lot of people showed cowardice when Pete was going off at Traci yet not all of them claim to be their defenders.

The guy has completely fucked his career and credibility over this.


----------



## mutley (Jan 24, 2006)

Been in pub. Read thread. 

What the fuck did GG do tonight??


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Do you really think so, or are you just looking for an argument?
> 
> Read what I said.


You said 





> To raise him up as a leader, a champion, a totem is what has brought the left and the anti war movement into disrepute.


 so frankly I don't know who you were talking about, coz it had absolutely no relevance to the posts made.

Are you calling me, the anti-war movement or the left cunts?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2006)

mutley said:
			
		

> Been in pub. Read thread.
> 
> What the fuck did GG do tonight??


He won an argument with Barrymore and Barrymore ran away and cried then hid in his bed 2 hours later.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> He won an argument with Barrymore and Barrymore ran away and cried then hid in his bed 2 hours later.


 What colour is the sky in your safety padded world decxter?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Are you calling me, the anti-war movement or the left cunts?


Since you have difficulty reading, I'll rephrase it for you.  I was calling George Galloway a cunt.  

I then went on to say that a group of people who seek to use a cunt (George Galloway) as their brand should not be surprised if that is the message about themselves that is perceived by the public.  ie, "If they think he's worth promoting, they must be like him".

It is an outcome I was frankly pretty depressed about when I saw it arising.  And I and others warned against it, like this: "Don't tie yourself to that cunt; he'll tarnish the whole anti war movement".  Having seen him do it to other organisations and movements over the years, I was in a position to know.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

mutley said:
			
		

> Been in pub. Read thread.
> 
> What the fuck did GG do tonight??


He bullied a couple of kids relentlessly, over their role in a game.  He showed himself up as a nasty, vile, self-centred, hypocritical, bully.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

...and you, dexter, are also a cunt. A tired hackish one, but a cunt nontheless.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 24, 2006)

I am not sure of the details, but there has just been a newsflash at the end of Newnight to effect that GG will be arrested as soon as he sets foot outside of the BB house. Something to do with a fraud involving a charity.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 24, 2006)

> If you brainiacs think one person in the UK has changed their opinion about him you're more than likely mistaken.


I'm guessing that 'brainiacs' is a derisive term that DexterTCN uses to describe the 99% of the population who have some connection to reality.  

I know for a fact that several people within 50 yards of me have changed their formerly non-existant or mildly positive opinion of him.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 24, 2006)

First time i've actually seen CBB.  Came on here to say what a vindictive small minded, egotistical twat Galloway appeared - but don't really need to.  Also meant to pile in on the SWP, but its all been said.  Only bit i'd like to add is how utterly fucking _stupid _ Galloway must be.  It was so mind numbingly obvious what the big brother tricks, tasks and all that shit were about - to produce _exactly _ what happened.  He must have known that right from the start - but his own vindictivness overrode all that - he just couldn't stop himself.  Serves the twat right.

Most swp posters will be keping quiet i suspect, but i would (genuinely) admire them if they came out with a bit of humble truth: *yes it was mistake getting into alliance with Galloway*.  Anybody prepared to say that?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 24, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Only bit i'd like to add is how utterly fucking _stupid _ Galloway must be.  It was so mind numbingly obvious what the big brother tricks, tasks and all that shit were about - to produce _exactly _ what happened.  He must have known that right from the start - but his own vindictivness overrode all that - he just couldn't stop himself.  Serves the twat right.
> 
> Most swp posters will be keping quiet i suspect, but i would (genuinely) admire them if they came out with a bit of humble truth: *yes it was mistake getting into alliance with Galloway*.  Anybody prepared to say that?


Absolutely 100% correct.  Well put.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 24, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I am not sure of the details, but there has just been a newsflash at the end of Newnight to effect that GG will be arrested as soon as he sets foot outside of the BB house. Something to do with a fraud involving a charity.



Apparently it was a news story in a couple of tomorrow's papers. Investigators have collected a large amount of documentation from the US Senate inquiry, which, it's claimed, is evidence against GG.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 24, 2006)

wrong thread.


----------



## JHE (Jan 25, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Apparently it was a news story in a couple of tomorrow's papers. Investigators have collected a large amount of documentation from the US Senate inquiry, which, it's claimed, is evidence against GG.


Guardian:  Galloway may face serious fraud office investigation

Apparently, there's also a piece in the Sun with pix of GG being very chummy with Saddam Hussain's unpleasant sons - but I can't see that on the Sun's site yet.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Jan 25, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I am not sure of the details, but there has just been a newsflash at the end of Newnight to effect that GG will be arrested as soon as he sets foot outside of the BB house. Something to do with a fraud involving a charity.



CBB is becomng more like a clip from the usual suspects every day. How many more police hours are going to spent on this series?


----------



## gurrier (Jan 25, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> Apparently, there's also a piece in the Sun with pix of GG being very chummy with Saddam Hussain's unpleasant sons - but I can't see that on the Sun's site yet.


I reckon that Blair and his chums smell blood and are preparing the ground for a quick kill while he's still basking in the fresh but fickle hatred of the television watching masses.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 25, 2006)

Isn't a bit silly to judge a politician based on how he comes across in a reality TV show?  Just a thought like.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

Read the whole thread jack


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 25, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Read the whole thread jack



I bloody won't.  Can you summarize the relevant bits for me?  I've always thought that politicians should be judged on their policies rather than their personalities.  And certainly not on their personalities as reflected on a game show.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I bloody won't.  Can you summarize the relevant bits for me?  I've always thought that politicians should be judged on their policies rather than their personalities.  And certainly not on their personalities as reflected on a game show.


 You're welcome to think that. Over here in the real world everyone is hissing or laughing in a bad way.

There's no way out of this for him.


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2006)

fairplay for his sense of timing. He's been building towards CBB eviction, and gets the Telegraph judgement and the SFO all on the same day.  Orchestration on a grand scale.  

serene


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 25, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You're welcome to think that. Over here in the real world everyone is hissing or laughing in a bad way.



Course they are.  Just as they hissed at Red Ken, Loony Benn, Hitler Scargill, Poofy Tatchell, and all the other Left-wingers that the media has demonized before.  Why are you guys all falling into this trap?  Who *cares* about Galloway's personality as long as he speaks out against the war?  Its not like we've got a lot of choice in the matter of anti-war MP's....


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

Was you a  bevan boy  phil?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

It's a disgrace


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 25, 2006)

The world has gone mad.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 25, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> The world has gone mad.


The scientists are putting things in the water to make us think we're all just monkeys.


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 25, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I bloody won't.  Can you summarize the relevant bits for me?  I've always thought that politicians should be judged on their policies rather than their personalities.  And certainly not on their personalities as reflected on a game show.


How much do you know about Galloway's "policies"?


----------



## laptop (Jan 25, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> The monkeys are putting things in the water to make us think they're all scientists.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 25, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

>



How's that book chapter coming along, Laptop?


----------



## nacho novo (Jan 25, 2006)

Even my kid could count 100 pennies into a money bag, but he couldn't, twice no less.

I believe he even said he would exact retribution on his fellow housemates, be it inside the house or outside.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Who *cares* about Galloway's personality as long as he speaks out against the war?  Its not like we've got a lot of choice in the matter of anti-war MP's....


Why does the anti war movement need MPs?  I can happily campaign against things without having a self-serving tosser to bring disrepute on the argument.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 25, 2006)

nacho novo said:
			
		

> Even my kid could count 100 pennies into a money bag, but he couldn't, twice no less.


you weren't watching very closely were you? The point was to fail that task...


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 25, 2006)

nacho novo said:
			
		

> I believe he even said he would exact retribution on his fellow housemates, be it inside the house or outside.



He did, come the glorious day Barrymoore & Preston will be the first into the cellars at the "grey Lubianka"..


----------



## X-77 (Jan 25, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Oona King must be laughing.
> 
> Nobody left here defending him then???


It's hard to after that performance. Maybe I was right after all and he has lost the plot, big time. What was he thinking???

It won't only be Oona laughing either, a LOT of people will be loving this.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 25, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Isn't a bit silly to judge a politician based on how he comes across in a reality TV show?  Just a thought like.



Revelation of the man's character. Which, some of us suspect, might have a weensy relevance to the man's politics.
It's said that "deep character" is the moral and ethical choices taken under pressure. And we can draw our conclusions from what we've seen over the past weeks.


----------



## Paul Marsh (Jan 25, 2006)

Uday Hussain and George seem to have bveen mates as well:

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1210232,00.html


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm soooo surprised. It's another slow day for news.


----------



## pk (Jan 25, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Revelation of the man's character. Which, some of us suspect, might have a weensy relevance to the man's politics.
> It's said that "deep character" is the moral and ethical choices taken under pressure. And we can draw our conclusions from what we've seen over the past weeks.



It's definitely fucked whatever hopes he may have had of becoming Prime Minister... and someone with an ego as big as that would definitely had fantasised about being given the keys to number 10...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 25, 2006)

number 10 has no keys ...The Prime Minister does not have keys to Number 10. There is always someone on duty to let people in.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

I feel the need to help my comrades in the swp with mounting a defence - which they will of course have to do.  Lets start with:

"yeah but, no but ... that Barrymore probably works for Mossad"

"Preston - don't talk to me about Preston.  Oh, hang on, we've got a Councillor in Preston!"

any more suggestions?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> I feel the need to help my comrades in the swp with mounting a defence - which they will of course have to do.  Lets start with:
> 
> "yeah but, no but ... that Barrymore probably works for Mossad"
> 
> ...



Mind altering substances were injected into his Cigar,


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2006)

is this the start of his big comeback?

He's won the appeal against the torygraph

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4645842.stm


----------



## tollbar (Jan 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> is this the start of his big comeback?
> 
> He's won the appeal against the torygraph
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4645842.stm




As forecast here last night.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jan 25, 2006)

> Who *cares* about Galloway's personality as long as he speaks out against the war? Its not like we've got a lot of choice in the matter of anti-war MP's....



Because he has, in the media's eyes, stamped his personalty on the anti-war movement, his behaviour reflects upon it. His behaviour on BB, as well as his chumming up to the Hussain familiy, displays a lack of judgement that is in danger of becoming associated with the politics he claims to represent. A radical alternative is needed in this country. We don't want people to think that's it's there, but dressed up in a red leotard (and that's without going into what kind of an alternative Respect thinks it is). You needn't be particularly intelligent to figure this out, though blind allegiance may prove an obstacle.


----------



## mutley (Jan 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> is this the start of his big comeback?
> 
> He's won the appeal against the torygraph
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4645842.stm



I think there will be some degree of comeback, but I don't think he'll ever really recover. It's not so much that he went on, but that he's fallen into every trap that the BB producers set for him, then acted in a vile manner.

The crucial thing is how much damage has it done to Respect. Some would say fatal wounding, I'm don't think so. I certainly don't think votes for Respect in Birmingham will be affected, or Preston or other places.

East London is another matter. Clearly May 6th will be a fateful day.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> I feel the need to help my comrades in the swp with mounting a defence - which they will of course have to do.  Lets start with:
> 
> "yeah but, no but ... that Barrymore probably works for Mossad"
> 
> ...


"We need GG's courage, his strength, his *indefatigability*!"


----------



## STFC (Jan 25, 2006)

Deleted because it was rubbish.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 25, 2006)

IIRC just before the General Election Galloway stormed off of the ITN Lunchtime news because he did not like the critical remarks made about him. He said he would never appear again on the ITN News. Presumably the Respect Coalition thought he was being a bit over the top. Reason I say this is that ive just seen no less a person than John Rees appearing on behalf of the Respect Coalition (or Party as ITN describes it) on ITN news together with Michael Keith (Labour Leader of Tower Hamlets Council)
and that awful racing commentator with the funny hat. Perhaps George wont be too happy with John.

BarryB


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

mutley said:
			
		

> *I think there will be some degree of comeback, but I don't think he'll ever really recover. It's not so much that he went on, but that he's fallen into every trap that the BB producers set for him, then acted in a vile manner.*
> The crucial thing is how much damage has it done to Respect. Some would say fatal wounding, I'm don't think so. I certainly don't think votes for Respect in Birmingham will be affected, or Preston or other places.
> 
> East London is another matter. Clearly May 6th will be a fateful day.


Fair play to you on that.


----------



## mutley (Jan 25, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> IIRC just before the General Election Galloway stormed off of the ITN Lunchtime news because he did not like the critical remarks made about him. He said he would never appear again on the ITN News. Presumably the Respect Coalition thought he was being a bit over the top. Reason I say this is that ive just seen no less a person than John Rees appearing on behalf of the Respect Coalition (or Party as ITN describes it) on ITN news together with Michael Keith (Labour Leader of Tower Hamlets Council)
> and that awful racing commentator with the funny hat. *Perhaps George wont be too happy with John.*
> BarryB




I think you'll find that John isn't too happy with George.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 25, 2006)

I wonder if this will end up as a Kilroy-Silk v Veritas situation, after all, Galloway is not going to stand in BG&B again, and more then likely not anywhere else either, so why does he need Respect long term ?. he can continue to support the causes he always has without the need for a party and hes never been partial to trots.  If Respect gain seats in Brum or elsewhere they have more convincing spokespersons such as Yacoob who dont carry Galloways baggage and they can make a fresh start.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will end up as a Kilroy-Silk v Veritas situation, after all, Galloway is not going to stand in BG&B again, and more then likely not anywhere else either, so why does he need Respect long term ?. he can continue to support the causes he always has without the need for a party and hes never been partial to trots.  If Respect gain seats in Brum or elsewhere they have more convincing spokespersons such as Yacoob who dont carry Galloways baggage and they can make a fresh start.


 Or, could end up with a situation where the Monster ends up splitting from the Raving Loonies


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will end up as a Kilroy-Silk v Veritas situation, after all, Galloway is not going to stand in BG&B again, and more then likely not anywhere else either, so why does he need Respect long term ?. he can continue to support the causes he always has without the need for a party and hes never been partial to trots.  If Respect gain seats in Brum or elsewhere they have more convincing spokespersons such as Yacoob who dont carry Galloways baggage and they can make a fresh start.



So, the whole Galloway/SWP lashup IS an alliance of mutual parasitism.

Hey, that could be the name of this New Workers Party everybody's talking about.

The Alliance of Mutual Parasitism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2006)

last year the ruc were on about how they were going to sweep the boards in tower hamlets in the may elections. now, galloway's singlehandedly fucked them over. for many people george galloway _is_ the ruc. they don't see lindsey german or selma jacobs or 'merlyn' rees as contenders as they haven't the - frankly - presence or fame that galloway has.

the ruc target was to build some sort of heartland in east london. fuck loads of resources were chucked into east london in the general election, with several seats contested there. now all that hard work's been undermined by galloway's fucking arsiness.

which is no bad thing.

but where three weeks ago i would have thought there would be more ruc cllrs in tower hamlets in may, now i'm not so sure.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 25, 2006)

mutley said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that John isn't too happy with George.


And damn right too. George has allowed himself to be made a mockery through joining in with a gameshow ran by Endimol, who have been very very friendly with News International over the years. 

He's been set up, and he has given a rather nasty Capitalist youth an excuse to get together and throw stones at him for the vicious Corporate media. He has allowed the Left to become part of the system, therefore, allowing Liberal scum such as Channel 4 and the Guardian the excuse to support the very evils Galloway pretends to be fighting against.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2006)

the main evil galloway's consistently opposed is an empty bank balance.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

Its gonna be difficult for them, with Preston and Chantelle out canvassing for the LIb Dems


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2006)

it's gonna be difficult for them with george galloway campaigning for them.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1210232,00.html

Ouch.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> it's gonna be difficult for them with george galloway campaigning for them.


  "Nah George, we'll be alright without you tonight.  You stay at home and polish your Uday photos"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2006)

i've heard that in the uncut version, it's not just uday's hand that galloway's shaking.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1210232,00.html
> 
> Ouch.


Excellent - don't just read this - play the video clip: its got Uday, cats, John Rees, dissing an alkie - what more could you want


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 25, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i've heard that in the uncut version, it's not just uday's hand that galloway's shaking.


Is the acknowledgement of a freindly handshake between a tinpot dictators son and a tinpot Trot MP by News International, whilst all of our more powerful Leaders of the "free world" shaking hands with far worse people, not a little naive of those who wish to do so?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> Is the acknowledgement of a freindly handshake between a tinpot dictators son and a tinpot Trot MP by News International, whilst all of our more powerful Leaders of the "free world" shaking hands with far worse people, not a little naive of those who wish to do so?


  

what?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Excellent - don't just read this - play the video clip: its got Uday, cats, John Rees, dissing an alkie - what more could you want



"we're with you till the end" -


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 25, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> what?


Why even acknowledge this photo, obviously to discredit a tinpot trot MP from the Sun of all papers, when there are much more evil people who our more powerful leaders are cosying up to every day?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2006)

Obviously it's politically motivated, but that doesn't mean it didn't take place.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 25, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Obviously it's politically motivated, but that doesn't mean it didn't take place.


But, even if it did, so what?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am dreading tonight's eviction - it will no doubt be the most unfriendly (to put it mildly) reception anyone has ever got on exiting the BB house. 

Why on earth did someone who should be so media savvy put themselves at the mercy of the media in such a way?  And why oh why did he behave so ludicrously during his time there?? 

thank fuck he won his case and doesn't have that to deal with too...


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> But, even if it did, so what?



It will tarnish his reputation - he met, and spoke fondly with, a torturer, rapist and murderer.



> it will no doubt be the most unfriendly (to put it mildly) reception anyone has ever got on exiting the BB house.



Yep - he got booed when he went in, so it'll be far worse tonight.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

I just hope Davina doesn't do the chummy routine and make allowances.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> thank fuck he won his case and doesn't have that to deal with too...


The Telegraph didn't have a leg to stand on, they were stupid.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Excellent - don't just read this - play the video clip: its got Uday, cats, John Rees, dissing an alkie - what more could you want



I just watched it and a colleague came in to my office to see what was up because I was laughing so much; she couldn't bear to watch it all. 

Thanks - Louis Mac


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

The clip is hilarious.  Especially the deluded clown saying Galloway is being discredited by the establishment.  Mate, George doesn't need the establishment; he's managing that one all by himself.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 25, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> But, even if it did, so what?


becuase galloway is the leader of RESPECT, a party which purports to have the sort of platform, worldview etc that makes a hypocrite out of any member seen shaking hands with a murderous, tyyrannous rapist like Uday.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't help watching it again, and again, and again.


----------



## rosa (Jan 25, 2006)

How d'you think Galloway's gonna do in the Channel 4 News political awards?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> How d'you think Galloway's gonna do in the Channel 4 News political awards?


We'll go down a storm.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

Just went on the Respect website - fully expecting to see a link to the Sky video clip...  Strangely there wasn't, but there was a link to "Big Brother's muzzling of George Galloway encapsulates the reasons for our political malaise"

Followed the link, thinking they were being very bold, referring to the Rula/Cat thing   .  Turned out to be some blah, blah about censorship.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 25, 2006)

"It will tarnish his reputation - he met, and spoke fondly with, a torturer, rapist and murderer."

But I thought Barrymore got cleared of that thar swimming pool thing.....


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "It will tarnish his reputation - he met, and spoke fondly with, a torturer, rapist and murderer."
> 
> But I thought Barrymore got cleared of that thar swimming pool thing.....


Alwight, that's enough

And here's a phrase i've never used in my life before: 'I'm really looking forward to Big Brother tonight'


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

That clip - how establishment defending was that. You can be critical of Galloway whilst still realising the manipulation going on. Rather than some lefties on here who seem to revel in the discrediting of Galloway and nothing else. One may aswell volunteer to lick the establishments collective arsehole if thats all one can muster.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2006)

> You can be critical of Galloway whilst still realising the manipulation going on.



Exactly.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> That clip - how establishment defending was that. You can be critical of Galloway whilst still realising the manipulation going on. Rather than some lefties on here who seem to revel in the discrediting of Galloway and nothing else. One may aswell volunteer to lick the establishments collective arsehole if thats all one can muster.



Quite. When they showed it, I barely batted an eyelid. They've gone a bit OTT imv. It's a very slow day for news.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> That clip - how establishment defending was that. You can be critical of Galloway whilst still realising the manipulation going on. Rather than some lefties on here who seem to revel in the discrediting of Galloway and nothing else. One may aswell volunteer to lick the establishments collective arsehole if thats all one can muster.



That the Establishment want Galloway discredited isn't an issue. That's obvious to anyone with even a modicum of political knowledge.

But GG is doing such a great job of discrediting himself that the Establishment hardly needs to flex its muscles much in that directions.

The wider issue is what Galloway's antics are doing to the anti war movement, of which he erroneously claims to be a leader. Now, I (and many others, methinks) never acknowledged GG as our 'leader', but in the eyes of many GG is the face of the anti-war movement and thus his antics descredit it and us by association.

Which is a good reason, in my eyes, for the anti-war movement (and activists in general) to dissassociate itself/themselves from Galloway completely.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 25, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> The clip is hilarious.  Especially the deluded clown saying Galloway is being discredited by the establishment.



It was David Baddiel wasn't it?


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2006)

Alan Rickman.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 25, 2006)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Obviously it's politically motivated, but that doesn't mean it didn't take place.



In some way it reminds of Scargill/Ghadaffi smear on the NUM. There are differences of course, for example, Scargill had the sense to refuse an invitation to meet Ghadaffi, but..



> Unbeknown to Scargill, Abassi then coaxed a weak reed within the NUM ranks, chief executive Roger Windsor to visit Tripoli. A photo of Windsor kissing Gaddafi on both cheeks rocked Britain and effectively demonized the NUM and Scargill, because public memory was still fresh with the killing of a PC outside the Libyan embassy in London.
> http://www.salaam.co.uk/themeofthemonth/january03_index.php?l=5&sub=5


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

And guess who Windsor was secretly working for at that time...


----------



## audiotech (Jan 25, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> And guess who Windsor was secretly working for at that time...



Shaken, but not stirred.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Shaken, but not stirred.


 Next door to them.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 25, 2006)

I hope you are not inferring what I think you are inferring...

I must admit its crossed my mind.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> I hope you are not inferring what I think you are inferring...
> 
> I must admit its crossed my mind.


 I wasn't but stranger things have happened...


----------



## audiotech (Jan 25, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> I hope you are not inferring what I think you are inferring...
> 
> I must admit its crossed my mind.



To me, it's crystal clear.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 25, 2006)

think John Rees will be there tonight to cheer Galloway on his return?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 25, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Next door to them.



..


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> ..


 Bond worked for MI6 didn't he? Windsor worked for MI5.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> think John Rees will be there tonight to cheer Galloway on his return?



He'll be the only one who is.

The rest of the world will be divided in to those who are booing and throwing rotten fruit and veg, and members of the SWP/RESPECT who will be thinking 'Oh no! Galloway is out and roaming free. Please God, don't let him near any of the assembled media...'.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 25, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Quite. When they showed it, I barely batted an eyelid.



One has to grovel before your indefatagability.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 25, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Bond worked for MI6 didn't he? Windsor worked for MI5.



Ding!  ..


----------



## audiotech (Jan 25, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> He'll be the only one who is.
> 
> The rest of the world will be divided in to those who are booing and throwing rotten fruit and veg, and members of the SWP/RESPECT who will be thinking 'Oh no! Galloway is out and roaming free. Please God, don't let him near any of the assembled media...'.



First thing that Davina whispers to the evictee is: "...it's just a pantomime" and that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> First thing that Davina whispers to the evictee is: "...it's just a pantomime" and that's exactly what it is.



True.

Anybody who goes on any sort of BB-type programme SURELY by now is aware that it's simply a modern version of the old Roman game of 'Christians Vs Lions'.

It'll certainly be interesting to see how the SWP/RESPECT decide to spin whatever reception GG gets as he leaves.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You can be critical of Galloway whilst still realising the manipulation going on. Rather than some lefties on here who seem to revel in the discrediting of Galloway and nothing else.


And who are those lefties oblivious to establishment manipulation?  Furthermore, if you are interested in who is discrediting whom, I suggest you read the posts subsequent to yours.  

Unless that's already occured to you...?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> And who are those lefties oblivious to establishment manipulation?  Furthermore, if you are interested in who is discrediting whom, I suggest you read the posts subsequent to yours.
> 
> Unless that's already occured to you...?




You are one of them Audrey, Galloway gloating seems more important to you than anthing else.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

They are all looking bored shitless with his speech


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You are one of them Audrey, Galloway gloating seems more important to you than anthing else.



In the interest of fairness, you might at least name all those who fit your rather narrow criteria as 'Galloway gloaters'.

It hardly seems fair to pick one person if, according to your good self, there is such a wide range of targets to choose from.

There is something else I can't help wondering, though. Out of all those people at the studio, booing and hissing at the very mention of GG, how many were sent by Alastair Campbell and Co?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 25, 2006)

/GG leaves in 2 minutes then.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

Well




			
				Pilgrim said:
			
		

> In the interest of fairness, you might at least name all those who fit your rather narrow criteria as 'Galloway gloaters'.
> 
> *You're another*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

Surprised theres any swp around tonight - shouldn't they be desperately texting the words RODMAN and CHANTELLE at the moment?  Oh, yes, and I'm a GG gloater


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> They are all looking bored shitless with his speech




Yeah because Chantelle et als _speeches_ were so fecking rivetting.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Surprised theres any swp around tonight - shouldn't they be desperately texting the words RODMAN and CHANTELLE at the moment?  Oh, yes, and I'm a GG gloater




I dislike the SWP and GG in equal measure if you were stupidly attempting to direct that at me.


----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

Speaking as one of the aforementioned gloaters I must draw attention to the fact that a hell of a lot of people like me felt a great deal of sympathy for him and took the media representation of him with a pinch of salt.  I simply viewed the media campaign against him as an obvious smear campaign, and while I didn't actually know a lot about him I held the impression that he was probably alright and fighting the good fight.  I went to a local respect screening of the senate hearing and thought good on him for sticking it to them.

However he has undone all of that now.  And I feel there are many like me prepared to give him the benefit of the doubt who are hugely disappointed.

It has to be said that even a wanker can still be on the side of good though.  It's just a shame that he has now brought his cause into disrepute simply by his association with it.  His ego obviously didn't consider the damage his actions would do to it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 25, 2006)

oooh...tough crowd


----------



## aurora green (Jan 25, 2006)

I cant believe it, but I actually feel sorry for him.
Why why why did he do such a ridiculous foolish thing? A stupid gamble that any fool could see would only lead to humiliation.
I can hardly bear to watch...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I dislike the SWP and GG in equal measure if you were stupidly attempting to direct that at me.


Nope, i wasn't.  But i would like to go and fuck yourself.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Speaking as one of the aforementioned gloaters I must draw attention to the fact that a hell of a lot of people like me felt a great deal of sympathy for him and took the media representation of him with a pinch of salt.  I simply viewed the media campaign against him as an obvious smear campaign, and while I didn't actually know a lot about him I held the impression that he was probably alright and fighting the good fight.  I went to a local respect screening of the senate hearing and thought good on him for sticking it to them.
> 
> However he has undone all of that now.  And I feel there are many like me prepared to give him the benefit of the doubt who are hugely disappointed.
> 
> It has to be said that even a wanker can still be on the side of good though.  It's just a shame that he has now brought his cause into disrepute simply by his association with it.  His ego obviously didn't consider the damage his actions would do to it.




OK fair enough, though I have never considered you one of the lefties on here, more a pastiche of a fast show character. And perhaps politically similar to louloubelle.


----------



## netbob (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## Masseuse (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> OK fair enough, though I have never considered you one of the lefties on here, more a pastiche of a fast show character. And perhaps politically similar to louloubelle.



Ummm, ok  

It ain't no thang.    

<wonders which fast show character you could possibly mean>


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Ummm, ok
> 
> It ain't no thang.
> 
> <wonders which fast show character you could possibly mean>



Sorry I was being naughty there.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well



If you think I'd gloat over Galloway's downfall to the exclusion of all else, you'd be wrong. I do have better things to do with my time.

And if you think I'm unaware that the powers that be are using the media to get at GG, then you're wrong again. Politically speaking (and generally so), I'm not some inbred mutant who just stumbled in out of the cornfield. I've been around a while now.

That said, Galloway is not one of my favourite people and I make no secret of that.

GG deserves the hostile reception he got tonight. He's acted like an arsehole on CBB. He was also naive in the extreme to think that the Press were going to let him use this farrago as a forum for his views. I doubt very much they were ever going to do that, and someone supposedly as politically savvy as GG should know that. If he doesn't, he's too naive to be leading anything. If he does know, then I'd have to assume that his motives were less about political advantage and more about nourishing his already well-developed ego.

The thing about this whole episode that angers me the most is that good, honest and decent folk who opposed the war and took various measures to stop it will now be associated with the antics of Galloway. A whole movement has just been made to look bad by GG, who is, after all, one of the self-proclaimed 'leaders' of the anti-war movement.

And it isn't hard to figure out that New Labour's spin machine will have plenty to work with at the next election. Something along the lines of 'This is RESPECT's only MP, and this was the best they could come up with' accompanied by a selection of quotes and choice pictures of GG in a leotard and doing his cat impressions spring to mind. And the bad news for RESPECT is that voters might judge RESPECT as a whole by this sorry display. 

Well done, GG, for humiliating yourself and embarassing the rest of us.

Thanks a fucking million.


----------



## netbob (Jan 25, 2006)

No joking, but was that a resignation speech?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> No joking, but was that a resignation speech?



No, just me blowing off a little steam.

I've got a big local CND event I'm working at on Saturday, and I'm hoping I won't have to spend too much time fielding embarassing questions and sarcastic remarks about the seemingly unlimited idiocy of a certain G. Galloway.

Which, as I'm one of the press spokespeople for the day, is a distinct possibility.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 25, 2006)

Irrespective of GG's politics outside the CBB house, inside he alienated precisely the kind of working-class - whatever their semi-celeb status - young people (Chantelle, Jodi, Preston, Magott) who the left need to be able to engage with.

He came across as a self-obsessed bullying autocrat.  Which is just about what he is.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

Couldn't even muster a bit of humility on being kicked out - "they might have evicted me to get me back on the road campaigning"; "I'm most proud of being a leader in the house", "I just wanted to bring people together".

Only point he got any sort of reality check was when they flashed up the negative media cuttings.  The look in his eye then just about said it all.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 25, 2006)

The one thing he didn't do was to lie on his Mother's grave.

It was obvious tonight that Galloway has the ability and humility to laugh at himself. Some on here should take note, instead of coming accross as a right set of miserable bastards.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> The one thing he didn't do was to lie on his Mother's grave.
> 
> It was obvious tonight that Galloway has the ability and humility to laugh at himself. Some on here should take note, instead of coming accross as a right set of miserable bastards.


Let me get this right - have we seen the same telly tonight: you think that what he said on leaving the house showed his 'humility and ability to laugh at himself'


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 25, 2006)

He's got Paxman to face now.


----------



## treelover (Jan 25, 2006)

Who gives a a shit what the crowd outside thought or shouted, bunch of morons, they are the type that would have watched public executions.


countrys going down the pan


----------



## gurrier (Jan 25, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> The one thing he didn't do was to lie on his Mother's grave.
> 
> It was obvious tonight that Galloway has the ability and humility to laugh at himself. Some on here should take note, instead of coming accross as a right set of miserable bastards.


On the other hand you're a barrel of laffs mate, er no.  There is nothing more miserable than moaning about generalised and vaguely defined groups of people.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 25, 2006)

Watching George get evicted made me realise what Big Brother is - it's the Coliseum.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 25, 2006)

treelover said:
			
		

> Who gives a a shit what the crowd outside thought or shouted, bunch of morons, they are the type that would have watched public executions.


Good point!  I always thought that the crowds of people showing up to cheer / boo outside the big brother house (or at any sleb do) is the strongest argument for capital punishment / eugenics programmes.  

It's just such a bizzare thing to do with your time / energy


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> Watching George get evicted made me realise what Big Brother is - it's the Coliseum.



Pity it isn't.

If it were, the Emperor would be giving Galloway a 'thumb's down' and out come the lions.

Come on, Puss!

Din Dins!


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

Just seen John Rees on newsnight defending, amongst other things, Galloway's meeting with the mass murderer and rapist Uday Hussain.  Wonder if, back in the days of the IS, they ever thought they would fall so low.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Just seen John Rees on newsnight defending, amongst other things, Galloway's meeting with the mass murderer and rapist Uday Hussain.  Wonder if, back in the days of the IS, they ever thought they would fall so low.



Speaking of which, where are our resident Swappies?

I can't think for the life of me how their going to defend this farrago and retain any sort of credibility.

It'll be interesting to watch them try, though.


----------



## pk (Jan 25, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> It was obvious tonight that Galloway has the ability and humility to laugh at himself. Some on here should take note, instead of coming across as a right set of miserable bastards.



Funniest post on this thread!

Nice one!

(I take it you were being sarcastic)


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2006)

Was just wondering, how GG would greet other mass murderers?  

The Yorkshire Ripper: "Sir! I support your hammer work and all round beardiness!"


----------



## niclas (Jan 25, 2006)

Rees was abysmal on Newsnight - embarrassed and incoherent. He was only saved by the bonkers performance of Christopher Hitchens, who seemed to have decided to go on a 14-hour bender before turning up to the studio.

Hitchens called Galloway a pimp, a prostitute and a "mountebank" (must look it up one day).

Paxo seemed well pissed off that he was dealing with the monkey and not the organ grinder.

 Hadn't seen Rees before but he comes over as a genial Open University lecturer without the leather patches.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Was just wondering, how GG would greet other mass murderers?
> 
> The Yorkshire Ripper: "Sir! I support your hammer work and all round beardiness!"



Joseph Stalin: "Comrade Joseph, Generalissimo, I admire your sterling ability to command the support of the Soviet people. They leap immediately to obey your every command."





(Nothing to do with the mass slaughter of those who didn't, eh George?).


----------



## BarryB (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Just seen John Rees on newsnight defending, amongst other things, Galloway's meeting with the mass murderer and rapist Uday Hussain.  Wonder if, back in the days of the IS, they ever thought they would fall so low.



Im sure the SWP would have rightly criticised Gerry Healy and the WRP for betraying members of the Iraqi Communist Party. But the SWP have reached a new low. Tony Cliff would be turning over in his grave but I presume he was cremated.

BarryB


----------



## Groucho (Jan 25, 2006)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> Watching George get evicted made me realise what Big Brother is - it's the Coliseum.



Indeed. 



Why don't people like Davina?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 25, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You are one of them Audrey, Galloway gloating seems more important to you than anthing else.


In case you hadn't noticed, this is a thread about George Galloway on Big Brother.  So expect to find within it either people supporting or disliking George Galloway.  If you think it is my only or over riding interest, then you have obviously forgotten all the other threads I have posted on.  Some of which you have also posted on.  And you are obviously not aware that I visit other bulletin boards, and indeed have that I have a life offline in which George Galloway hardly figures.  (Especially now he's off Big Brother).

You seem a bit touchy on the subject, though.  Not related are you?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Nope, i wasn't.  But i would like to go and fuck yourself.




Yeah you were - and you were tripped up. Tool


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> In case you hadn't noticed, this is a thread about George Galloway on Big Brother.  So expect to find within it either people supporting or disliking George Galloway.  If you think it is my only or over riding interest, then you have obviously forgotten all the other threads I have posted on.  Some of which you have also posted on.  And you are obviously not aware that I visit other bulletin boards, and indeed have that I have a life offline in which George Galloway hardly figures.  (Especially now he's off Big Brother).
> 
> You seem a bit touchy on the subject, though.  Not related are you?




You wallow in it too well.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You wallow in it too well.


I have disliked him since I first came across him as my MP.  He brings the left and the anti war movement into disrepute, and I wouldn't be at all surprised if he were an MI5 agent.  He has all the hallmarks - shaking hands with the middle east bêtes noires of the moment et al.  And if he isn't, well it's been said before...

So, yeah, I hate him.


----------



## neprimerimye (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "It will tarnish his reputation - he met, and spoke fondly with, a torturer, rapist and murderer."
> 
> But I thought Barrymore got cleared of that thar swimming pool thing.....



But Uday wasn't.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 26, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Funniest post on this thread!
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> (I take it you were being sarcastic)



Why ask when you know I wasn't pk? Your wit is lower than mine.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 26, 2006)

"So, yeah, I hate him." nothing personal in it then....


----------



## audiotech (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> ...I wouldn't be at all surprised if he were an MI5 agent....



Considering the flack being aimed at Galloway right now, I very much doubt it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "So, yeah, I hate him." nothing personal in it then....



It's entirely possible to hate someone without it being personal, you know.

I hate Margaret Thatcher.

And Rupert Murdoch.

And a good few other people of their ilk.

Come to think of it, I'm not too keen on Hitler, or Stalin, or Pol Pot either.

I've never met any of them, and they've never done anything to me personally. I hate them for what they have done, and for the kind of thing they represent.

And don't think for a moment that trying to divert criticism away from GG, and well deserved criticism at that, by suggesting it's personal or sectarian or whatever other excuse you select will work.

Because it won't.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Considering the flack being aimed at Galloway right now, I very much doubt it.


You'll be too young to remember the flack aimed at the NUM and Scargill, and the reaction to Roger Windsor meeting Gaddafi?  It was vilification on a scale Galloway could only dream of.  And we now know Windsor was an agent.

I don't know if Galloway is working for M15, but he certainly doesn't behave like someone who has the best interests of the left at heart.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 26, 2006)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, where are our resident Swappies?
> 
> I can't think for the life of me how their going to defend this farrago and retain any sort of credibility.
> 
> It'll be interesting to watch them try, though.



I'll be honest - I have no idea how we're going to deal with the fall out. I for one will not be defending Galloway's actions over the past two weeks although I'm certain that a few other party members will be scraping the barrel looking for reasons why it will all be forgotten soon. It's not exactly going to be talked of as a successful publicity stunt, and I'd imagine the whole issue will be swept under the carpet with regards to Socialist Worker.

I can't speak for any other SWP members on this board, but I am fed up with the Galloway circus that haunts Respect in its attempts to gain credibility. He is a fantastic speaker, all the people who I know that hate the guy agree with that, unfortuanetly that comes at the expense of an over inflated ego and some tactically naive decisions. Seeing as he has expressed many times that he is not a socialist, I don't see how it benefits the SWP to have SUCH a close association with the guy. Of course I think SW should praise him when he does something positive, just as I am happy to see positive coverage of non-marxist indigenous movements in South America in the paper, for I feel that they are in the interests of the movement. But I would like to see criticism of Galloway if it is due. After all, he's not in the SWP, and SW is the SWPs paper, not Respects.

The party has thrown its full weight behind Galloway despite the fact that many of his principles are (or should be) objectionable to a revolutionary party. We're obviously too deeply involved in the Respect coalition to jump ship over something like Big Brother, however the point is that _it's not just Big Brother_ that we have to worry about. I'll be going to a caucus next week so it'll be interesting to hear other branch members opinions. I still feel that the Respect project has some potential to speak for a broad base of people, without simply being 'Galloway's party'.

If there's anything positive that has come out of this largely disasterous affair it's that it will encourage debate about our relationship with those who risk making a mockery of the movement. The sad thing is that those debates should have been had a long time ago.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

Honest post Subcom.  Good on you.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yeah you were - and you were tripped up. Tool


well, for what its worth, dearie, i was referring to MC5 - who i had the impression was in the swp.  Might well be wrong about that - and if so mc5 has every right to berate me (do tend to confuse mc5s and mp3s).  You, who were only in my thoughts with the GG Gloating comment, do not.

but then, in the end its all fucking about on a chatroom, so who gives a flying feck, eh?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Honest post Subcom.  Good on you.


Ditto


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> The party has thrown its full weight behind Galloway despite the fact that many of his principles are (or should be) objectionable to a revolutionary party.


This has always confused me.  And maybe it's over now, so I don't want to harp on about it.  But I am still interested in the coalition with Muslim groups with principles which ought to be described the same way...


----------



## nwnm (Jan 26, 2006)

“I have disliked him since I first came across him as my MP” So, you didn’t dislike him personally - the voices just told you to?

“do tend to confuse mc5s and mp3s” Well one of them ‘kicks out the jams motherfucker!!!’


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> “I have disliked him since I first came across him as my MP” So, you didn’t dislike him personally - the voices just told you to?


No, I have had dealings with him.  And I have seen how he operates at first hand. 

As for the quip about mental illhealth, if you think that's funny or clever, then you aren't really worth my breath.  You don't know what I might have experienced or what my family might have experienced, so don't make remarks like that without expecting to get pulled up on it.


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> This has always confused me.  And maybe it's over now, so I don't want to harp on about it.  But I am still interested in the coalition with Muslim groups with principles which ought to be described the same way...



It is a tricky one I agree. I guess it's just a case of working with those who are involved in the anti-war movement. I guess in a similar way to how most Socialist parties worked with staunch Catholic Republicans in the Troops Out movement. In which case, I think involvement with Muslim groups with regards to issues such as Iraq and Palestine can be quite a positive thing. However, I think religion, in all its forms in should be the subject of debate and criticism where relevant.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 26, 2006)

"No, I have had dealings with him. And I have seen how he operates at first hand." Well stop trying to pretend that theres nothing personal then......


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> It is a tricky one I agree. I guess it's just a case of working with those who are involved in the anti-war movement. I guess in a similar way to how most Socialist parties worked with staunch Catholic Republicans in the Troops Out movement. In which case, I think involvement with Muslim groups with regards to issues such as Iraq and Palestine can be quite a positive thing. However, I think religion, in all its forms in should be the subject of debate and criticism where relevant.


I agree with you that "religion, in all its forms in should be the subject of debate and criticism where relevant".  And of course it is right to support people who happen to be Muslim or Catholic or whatever when the common cause is a struggle against oppression.

However, there has been a little too much appeasement with Respect on gay rights, women's rights, abortion etc.  That wasn't just Galloway - that is a result of a close alliance with Muslim groups who don't just happen to be Muslim, but who want to promote certain values that just can't be squared with socialism.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "No, I have had dealings with him. And I have seen how he operates at first hand." Well stop trying to pretend that theres nothing personal then......


What are you on about?  I have never pretended there isn't - I dislike him personally.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, and any chance of an apology for the mental health quip, nwnm?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

SubComandante said:
			
		

> I'll be honest - I have no idea how we're going to deal with the fall out. I for one will not be defending Galloway's actions over the past two weeks although I'm certain that a few other party members will be scraping the barrel looking for reasons why it will all be forgotten soon. It's not exactly going to be talked of as a successful publicity stunt, and I'd imagine the whole issue will be swept under the carpet with regards to Socialist Worker.
> 
> I can't speak for any other SWP members on this board, but I am fed up with the Galloway circus that haunts Respect in its attempts to gain credibility. He is a fantastic speaker, all the people who I know that hate the guy agree with that, unfortuanetly that comes at the expense of an over inflated ego and some tactically naive decisions. Seeing as he has expressed many times that he is not a socialist, I don't see how it benefits the SWP to have SUCH a close association with the guy. Of course I think SW should praise him when he does something positive, just as I am happy to see positive coverage of non-marxist indigenous movements in South America in the paper, for I feel that they are in the interests of the movement. But I would like to see criticism of Galloway if it is due. After all, he's not in the SWP, and SW is the SWPs paper, not Respects.
> 
> ...



SubComandante, I'm going to do something I don't normally do with Swappies, and compliment you for having the integrity to make that post.

Fair's fair, credit where it's due.

As far as the fall-out from this episode goes, I agree. I can't see how there can be any positive spin put on this affair at all.

And Galloway is an excellent public speaker. I was at the meeting at Plymouth Guildhall, when he made the comments that finally got him expelled from the Labour Party. In fact, it was my MP, Linda Gilroy, one of Blair's most compliant toadies who reported him and his comments to Labour party HQ. So I've got another reason for not voting.

The problem that SWP/RESPECT have is that they, as a new party with almost no profile, need (or at least needed) Galloway far more than Galloway needs (or needed) them. Galloway has his seat in Parliament now, and I've heard that this is to be his last term in office. He  might need SWP/RESPECT people to run the office and do the donkey work, but, unless this whole affir hurts him so badly that he is desperate enough to need their help, he really doesn't need SWP/RESPECT any more. They have largely served their purpose. SWP/RESPECT have been more or less forced to defend Galloway when, at times, he really hasn't deserved defending simply because they cannot afford to lose the publicity that Galloway guarantees. The press simply wouldn't be turning out for SWP/RESPECT without Galloway. If they had stood an SWP hack like Lindsay German or John Rees in Bethnal Green and Bow, then Oona King would be the MP there now. Galloway is the publicity engine that drives SWP/RESPECT and they simply don't seem to have anyone else with either the profile or the talent to fill Galloway's shoes.

To be fair to the SWP/RESPECT, GG has treated them pretty badly. He attendance in Parliament (or lack thereof) hasn't done him or the party any favours in the constituency. His decision to enter Big Brother, while informing his supposed coalition partners only about 24 hours before he went in, shows a contempt for the party and gross lack of respect (no pun intended) for the party as a whole. He seems to have viewed them as his lapdogs who will jump at the click of his fingers and never dare show their teeth. He has treated them with contempt.

SWP/RESPECT seems to have been built around Galloway and perhaps relies on a personality cult a tad too much. Galloway seems to have been cast as the big wheel around which the rest of SWP/RESPECT turns. He is the figurehead, the big name that people in the street think of when they think about SWP/RESPECT. That was useful when the party had little or no media profile and needed a quick and potent publicity fix. Then it worked very well, as Galloway was a name for the media to conjure with.

Galloway's routing of the US Senate was a great coup for the party as well. Even as someone who can't stand Galloway, I had to admire the way he went to Washington and handed those senators their heads. But after that it all seemed to go downhill and his appearance on Big Brother was really the last straw. He showed himself up to be, to be honest, a pretty nasty character in many ways. And that's when the rot really set in. When you build a party around one really big name, your party becomes inextricably entwined with the fortunes and activities, both good and bad (and disastrous, in this case) of that name. And Galloway's downfall could very well mean that of SWP/RESPECT as well.

Granted, I don't doubt that the backlash against him will be orchestrated by the Establishment to be as damaging as possible. And nobody is doubting that they have scores to settle and settle them they will. But they won't just attack Galloway. They'll use this as an excuse to come after the anti-war movement as a whole. And maybe activists generally, from all sorts of movements. When I handle the press and public at the event I'm working on in Plymouth on Saturday, I have no doubt whatsoever that I'll be fielding sarcastic remarks and oh-so-witty puns about this business from start to finish.

Personally, I think the time has come for Galloway and SWP/RESPECT to part company. Galloway's credibility is absolutely shot, and that of anybody who is associated with him isn't exactly healthy either. And his attitude towards his so-called partners has been one of disregard and contempt right from the off. He's using SWP/RESPECT for what he can get, and he needs to be offloaded before he completely destroys the party's credibility, if he hasn't already. 

Rough times ahead for all concerned, methinks.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 26, 2006)

“It's entirely possible to hate someone without it being personal, you know“.
“What are you on about? I have never pretended there isn't - I dislike him personally.”
Hmmm…. Time for your medication me thinks…..


----------



## SubComandante (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I agree with you that "religion, in all its forms in should be the subject of debate and criticism where relevant".  And of course it is right to support people who happen to be Muslim or Catholic or whatever when the common cause is a struggle against oppression.
> 
> However, there has been a little too much appeasement with Respect on gay rights, women's rights, abortion etc.  That wasn't just Galloway - that is a result of a close alliance with Muslim groups who don't just happen to be Muslim, but who want to promote certain values that just can't be squared with socialism.



I always thought this was going to be an issue when involvement with Muslim groups moved from the anti war movement to a political party. The only way I know to remedy the situation is for the Socialists involved in Respect to stand up for what they believe in, and state their support for Gay Rights, abortion etc regardless of their audience. As far as I'm concerned, it's in the Respect constitution so I wouldn't have a problem saying that 'Respect stands for x y or z.

For the record, I'm not actually a paid up member of Respect so I'm not bound by any potential regulations it may have .


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> “It's entirely possible to hate someone without it being personal, you know“.
> “What are you on about? I have never pretended there isn't - I dislike him personally.”
> Hmmm…. Time for your medication me thinks…..


Two things, first I don't remember saying the first quote, I think you may be quoting someone else. (And in any case it doesn't contradict the 2nd quote).

And secondly, I see you are going to continue with the mental illhealth quips despite being pulled up on it, and despite being asked for an apology.  You are clearly a bigoted shite.  So you can fuck off.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Two things, first I don't remember saying the first quote, I think you may be quoting someone else. (And in any case it doesn't contradict the 2nd quote).
> 
> *And secondly, I see you are going to continue with the mental illhealth quips despite being pulled up on it, and despite being asked for an apology.  You are clearly a bigoted shite.  So you can fuck off.*



Seconded.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 26, 2006)

Your first quote is here - 1376 (at the top of page 56 mate). Taken together the 2 quotes sound like an interesting monologue - therefore an apology would be superfluous. So you can fuck off……


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone interested in disability issues should read this  thread.  Anyone who thinks taking the piss out of disability is OK can go fuck themselves.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Your first quote is here - 1376 (at the top of page 56 mate).


You mean this post by somebody else?

Piss off, bigot.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 26, 2006)

I presume you would point people who have questioned Galloway's (mental) health (you know thats the bloke you hate - though there's nothing personal in it; and you can't remember what you've written) to the same thread?


----------



## JHE (Jan 26, 2006)

The daft old Islamophile has finally been let out of the BB detention centre.  He must be relieved.  I'm pleased for him.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> I presume you would point people who have questioned Galloway's (mental) health (you know thats the bloke you hate - though there's nothing personal in it; and you can't remember what you've written) to the same thread?



Truly pathetic 1/10


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

nwmm: You are wrong.  The post you quoted at the top of page 56 isn't mine, it's Pilgrim's.  You couldn't be bothered checking that out when I linked to it, I see.

Now you are trying to wriggled out of your bigotry, well it won't work, bigot.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> You mean this post by somebody else?
> 
> Piss off, bigot.



It may interest you to know, nwnm, that I don't take too kindly to people abusing my words to make bigoted remarks.

I'm also a mental health service user myself, albeit as an out-patient.

So, if you're going to make snide and bigoted mittle cracks at people, presumably because you lack the relevent skills to engage in proper debate, I'd appreciate it if you didn't manage to insult people in my unfortunate position (although I assume pilchardman is not similarly afflicted) and bastardise my own post in order to do it!


----------



## nwnm (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll use your words again “And don't think for a moment that trying to divert criticism away from GG, by suggesting it's personal” Well Pilchardman has just proved you wrong.... That makes you a pair of pilchards


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

So, no admission you got it wrong about my posting something I didn't post?  No apology for your bigotry?  No attempt to excuse your behaviour?

I don't expect you've won many friends here, nwnm.  You got other sites to go to?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> I'll use your words again “And don't think for a moment that trying to divert criticism away from GG, by suggesting it's personal” Well Pilchardman has just proved you wrong.... That makes you a pair of pilchards




& you, sir, are behaving as though you are a bigot & a twonk of the lowest order, without the wit or grace to apologise for beeing deeply offensive nor having the savvy to see when you`ve painted yourself into a corner !


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> I'll use your words again “And don't think for a moment that trying to divert criticism away from GG, by suggesting it's personal” Well Pilchardman has just proved you wrong.... That makes you a pair of pilchards



I never said that pilchardman's criticsm of GG wasn't personal.

I said that you were trying to deflect well deserved criticism away from GG by saying that it WAS personal.

I was referring to your transparent efforts to divert the debate away from the utter debacle that GG has inflicted upon SWP/RESPECT.

And that still doesn't justify your implication that pilchardman is somehow mentally incapacitated, nor does it justify your bastardisation of one of MY posts to pursue your nasty little strategy of trying to piss people off enough to forget the issue at hand.

An apology, and a retraction, if you don't mind.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we're wasting our time here, Pilgrim.  Clearly a person who isn't immediately embarrassed at being caught out using mental illhealth as an insult in that way isn't going to behave decently now.  nwnm is furthermore a person who can't even follow a written discussion closely enough to see who said what, and who doesn't have the good grace to admit when he's wrong.

I can't see any point in discussing anything with such a mendacious bigot myself.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 26, 2006)

All true pilch, but tidy your box eh ?


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 26, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I think we're wasting our time here, Pilgrim.  Clearly a person who isn't immediately embarrassed at being caught out using mental illhealth as an insult in that way isn't going to behave decently now.  nwnm is furthermore a person who can't even follow a written discussion closely enough to see who said what, and who doesn't have the good grace to admit when he's wrong.
> 
> I can't see any point in discussing anything with such a mendacious bigot myself.



Agreed.

Nwnm clearly has no sense of when things have gone too far.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 26, 2006)

Marvellous stuff from Celtiagirl on p**bitch:

"When George Galloway was the chairman of Dundee Labour Party twenty odd years ago, he helped arrange to twin Dundee with Nablus, West Bank.
The councillors got a jolly to the Middle East where they presented the mayor with a bottle of whisky and a kilt.

Unfortunately
1 The Mayor was Muslim
2 He had his legs blown off in a terrorist attack"


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Marvellous stuff from Celtiagirl on p**bitch:
> 
> "When George Galloway was the chairman of Dundee Labour Party twenty odd years ago, he helped arrange to twin Dundee with Nablus, West Bank.
> The councillors got a jolly to the Middle East where they presented the mayor with a bottle of whisky and a kilt.
> ...



Genius.

Pure fucking genius.

The pillocks!


----------



## JHE (Jan 26, 2006)

Just goes to show you can get legless without Scotch.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 26, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> Just goes to show you can get legless without Scotch.



Is that quip .......below the belt ?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Is that quip .......below the belt ?



With only one bottle of whisky, the party couldn't have been much of a knees-up.

*Gets coat*

*Departs hurriedly*

*Somewhere, in the distance, a wolf howls mournfully*


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> And secondly, I see you are going to continue with the mental illhealth quips despite being pulled up on it, and despite being asked for an apology.  You are clearly a bigoted shite.  So you can fuck off.


I dislike this line of bigoted insults as well, so I have reported it, to save anyone else the bother.


----------



## Jografer (Jan 26, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Let me get this right - have we seen the same telly tonight: you think that what he said on leaving the house showed his 'humility and ability to laugh at himself'



agreed .... what were they watching .....


----------



## Jografer (Jan 26, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> I'll use your words again “And don't think for a moment that trying to divert criticism away from GG, by suggesting it's personal” Well Pilchardman has just proved you wrong.... That makes you a pair of pilchards



He's just a prick...... so just ignore him .....


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

I honestly thought the some of the SWP types on here couldn't dig that hole any deeper, but nwnm is proving me wrong and throwing away any goodwill that SubComandante has managed to get by his/her commendable honesty and willingness to engage brain.


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 26, 2006)

So long & thanks you were great television George.. I don't I will watch the rest of CBB. You were the "daddy" of the BB house..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to emphasise that yes, funny little jokes about mental illness aren't welcome here - just in case that wasn't sufficiently clear already. And burying them in a Galloway thread does not mean that they become invisible.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I think we're wasting our time here, Pilgrim.  Clearly a person who isn't immediately embarrassed at being caught out using mental illhealth as an insult in that way isn't going to behave decently now.  nwnm is furthermore a person who can't even follow a written discussion closely enough to see who said what, and who doesn't have the good grace to admit when he's wrong.
> 
> I can't see any point in discussing anything with such a mendacious bigot myself.



Ha! This will be the same nwnm who answered "FUCK OFF WHITEY!" to anyone who dared question the Respect/MAB alliance?

Source

Mendacious bigot would seem to be about right, but don't hold your breath for the apology. Dunno why he's allowed to get away with it though, same as with the racist slurs in the Wales forum?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2006)

Agree with what everybody else has said on the menatl health 'quips'.  You can go in pretty hard on a thread like this - as i have done - but doing that and not having the decency to apologise is something else.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Guardian article detailing some of Galloway's responses to criticism:

http://politics.guardian.co.uk/media/story/0,,1695364,00.html

I must say, I thought the crowd's reaction would be much worse last night (although I guess the boos won't have sounded as loud to us as it would have to him). Thought the interview went well too and I'm glad that he got the chance to put his side across.. the scale of the headlines about him were just ludicrous, I hadn't realised the coverage was so vast.

I wonder if he's had a stern talking to from John Rees as yet..


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I'll say this: he is better known that most of the other MPs in the Commons...apart from the shower of shite that occupies the government benches and then, only maybe a couple of them will be recognised by the average youth in the street. I mean how many yoofs have heard of Dr John Reid or Tessa Jowell? Not many I would wager.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Well I'll say this: he is better known that most of the other MPs in the Commons...apart from the shower of shite that occupies the government benches and then, only maybe a couple of them will be recognised by the average youth in the street. I mean how many yoofs have heard of Dr John Reid or Tessa Jowell? Not many I would wager.


well, in terms of getting down with the yoof... a radio 1 poll was reported last night, with 20,000 (?) responses. Liking GG - 7.5%; Hating him (and that was the exact term used) - 92.5%.  Not a scientific survey, i'm sure, but equally not very happy figures if he's hoping to re-engage young voters.


----------



## JHE (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Well I'll say this: he is better known that most of the other MPs in the Commons...apart from the shower of shite that occupies the government benches and then, only maybe a couple of them will be recognised by the average youth in the street. I mean how many yoofs have heard of Dr John Reid or Tessa Jowell? Not many I would wager.


GG may well think all publicity is good publicity - but, if he does, he's wrong.

From today's Evening Standard:



> ...at a press conference later the 51-year-old tried to deny that his Big Brother antics had been a failure.
> 
> "Whether I made a good choice will be determined in the next few months," he said.  "Come with me all through February when I will be travelling the country and then let's see if the people out there are hostile or not."
> 
> ...


Perhaps the Respekers will tell us how their recruitment, especially of young people, has gone over the last few weeks.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> well, in terms of getting down with the yoof... a radio 1 poll was reported last night, with 20,000 (?) responses. Liking GG - 7.5%; Hating him (and that was the exact term used) - 92.5%.  Not a scientific survey, i'm sure, but equally not very happy figures if he's hoping to re-engage young voters.


not exactly the most impartial of surveys either. The DJs couldn't contain their hatred of him themselves, to put it mildly. And amid the rants they hardly mentioned that you could text 'like' as well as hate. Found it quite disturbing for the BBC to be carrying on like that actually, don't remember such vitriol for Blair & co.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> GG may well think all publicity is good publicity - but, if he does, he's wrong.
> 
> From today's Evening Standard:
> 
> Perhaps the Respekers will tell us how their recruitment, especially of young people, has gone over the last few weeks.



_
The Evening Standard_? Hardly a source of unbiased information - is it? The ES has been running with this since GG went into the house. The words "hatchet" and "job" spring to mind.

Whatever the case, he is better known than say, David Willetts or Norman Baker.

It's better to have a public profile than to have no profile at all.

Oh, and I take it you are familiar with the process of video editing?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> well, in terms of getting down with the yoof... a radio 1 poll was reported last night, with 20,000 (?) responses. Liking GG - 7.5%; Hating him (and that was the exact term used) - 92.5%.  Not a scientific survey, i'm sure, but equally not very happy figures if he's hoping to re-engage young voters.



"Not very scientific" is your assessment and it's one that will do for me. Whatever the means used to conduct this survey; it remains nothing more than an exercise in self abuse by the BBC.


----------



## rosa (Jan 26, 2006)

I really cannot believe how surprised Galloway was at the press cuttings when he came out.What the fuck was he expecting? Yes,the media have had a field day and there is a bit of a witch hunt developing but guess what? If you hand your opponents an opportunity to rip your credibility to shreds gift-wrapped with a fucking bow on it,that's what'll happen.i notice he said he wasn't going to be standing in another election,so who knows,maybe in a rare moment of self-awareness he actually has some idea that his political career's over.

and as if watching that clown humiliating the anti-war movement for the past few weeks hasn't been painful enough,on Big Brother's Big Mouth last night they had Vanessa Feltz,John McCririck and (oh sweet Jesus save me from certain death) Derek fucking Hatton discussing the whole sorry affair. i thought my head was going to explode from contempt overload.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> nothing more than an exercise in self abuse by the BBC.


what, and paid for by the long-suffering publick?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> I really cannot believe how surprised Galloway was at the press cuttings when he came out.What the fuck was he expecting? Yes,the media have had a field day and there is a bit of a witch hunt developing but guess what? If you hand your opponents an opportunity to rip your credibility to shreds gift-wrapped with a fucking bow on it,that's what'll happen.i notice he said he wasn't going to be standing in another election,so who knows,maybe in a rare moment of self-awareness he actually has some idea that his political career's over.
> 
> and as if watching that clown humiliating the anti-war movement for the past few weeks hasn't been painful enough,on Big Brother's Big Mouth last night they had Vanessa Feltz,John McCririck and (oh sweet Jesus save me from certain death) Derek fucking Hatton discussing the whole sorry affair. i thought my head was going to explode from contempt overload.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

> It's better to have a public profile than to have no profile at all.



Couldn't disagree more, Galloway is now far, far more loathede in the country than he was prior to entering the house.

The sad thingis that it reflects so badly on the wider left


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> what, and paid for by the long-suffering publick?



That's the choker, I'm afraid. I'm not a fan of GG but this whole thing has gone well OTT. It's a slow week for news.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Couldn't disagree more, Galloway is now far, far more loathede in the country than he was prior to entering the house.
> 
> The sad thingis that it reflects so badly on the wider left



"far, far more loathede in the country"_ with the help of the media_ that is.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> "Not very scientific" is your assessment and it's one that will do for me. Whatever the means used to conduct this survey; it remains nothing more than an exercise in self abuse by the BBC.


 Are you actually arguing that GG has come out of this well - beyond the media, and the labour party attacks?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2006)

actually -- --

bollocks is a slow week for news! the fucking lib dems are coming apart at the seams , for example - russia's in a diplomatick spat with this country over fucking rock transmitters or summat - there's some sort of kerfuffle going on in afghanistan and blackburn were knocked out of the league cup. plus, sven's on his way back to sverige in the summer...

nah, it's not a slow week for news.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> "far, far more loathede in the country"_ with the help of the media_ that is.



The media didnt force him to become the venal, sexist, corrupt bully we all so on Celeb BB. He was able to do that all by himself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> The media didnt force him to become the venal, sexist, corrupt bully we all so on Celeb BB. He was able to do that all by himself.


as if by magick...


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> "far, far more loathede in the country"_ with the help of the media_ that is.


 Dos that mean he is more or less loathed now then? You're agreeing that he is loathed now? 

Of course the media are going to stich him up - esp when, as Rosa points out, he hands his arse to them on a plate. That he didn't realise this or was so arrogant to think that he could beat the media is another of _his own_ failings. The choice to enter the game was his, not the medias.


----------



## JHE (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> "far, far more loathede in the country"_ with the help of the media_ that is.


Yes - and he chose to go on that daft freakshow.  No one forced him.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Are you actually arguing that GG has come out of this well - beyond the media, and the labour party attacks?



Let's put it this way - his joining of BB was a mistake - but he is probably more known to young folk than David Willetts (i keep using him as an example because he is colourless, odourless and totally anonymous) because of this.

But the whole thing has become a media huge feeding fenzy. It's embarassing to watch it.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> Yes - and he chose to go on that daft freakshow.  No one forced him.



Did I suggest that anyone "forced him"? I didn't. Try reading the post before replying.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Let's put it this way - his joining of BB was a mistake - but he is probably more known to young folk than David Willetts (i keep using him as an example because he is colourless, odourless and totally anonymous) because of this.



Peter Sutcliffe is better known than David Willetts, it isnt necessarily a good thing.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> The media didnt force him to become the venal, sexist, corrupt bully we all so on Celeb BB. He was able to do that all by himself.



No shit, but what a feeding frenzy. I'm just waiting for the next media spectacle to come along and push the rest of the news off the front pages.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Peter Sutcliffe is better known than David Willetts, it isnt necessarily a good thing.



Since when did Peter Sutcliffe become an MP?


----------



## JHE (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Did I suggest that anyone "forced him"? I didn't. Try reading the post before replying.


You were whineing about the media.  The media!  BB is what?  An enormous load of media twaddle.  It was his choice.  Blame him for the arse he has made of himself.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

JHE said:
			
		

> You were whineing about the media.  The media!  BB is what?  An enormous load of media twaddle.  It was his choice.  Blame him for the arse he has made of himself.



Point spectacularly missed -again.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

galloway this morning on Dermot's show pointed out that the media have conveniently forgotton that this was for charity - and that there are many people who are laying into him that do daft things on Children in Need and the like.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> galloway this morning on Dermot's show pointed out that the media have conveniently forgotton that this was for charity - and that there are many people who are laying into him that do daft things on Children in Need and the like.



Exactement. What's Chantelle's charity anyway?


----------



## rosa (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for the next media spectacle to come along and push the rest of the news off the front pages.


Thank fuck for the Lib Dems,eh? Although it's gonna take a sight more than a couple of them having gay affairs for Leotard Boy to salvage his credibility.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Since when did Peter Sutcliffe become an MP?



That isnt the point, I was disagreeing with your 'all publicity is good publicity' arguement.

Look at Mark Oaten, I'm sure he wishes he hadnt received the publicity he got last week.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> Thank fuck for the Lib Dems,eh? Although it's gonna take a sight more than a couple of them having gay affairs for Leotard Boy to salvage his credibility.



Well, the Lib-Dem thing is good for a couple of days...then there's the BB final. I can see it now: "Chantelle for PM".....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> No shit, but what a feeding frenzy. I'm just waiting for the next media spectacle to come along and push the rest of the news off the front pages.



But a feeding frenzy he had brought entirely on himself.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

I think you're selling young people a bit short here nino. they've gen got just as much, (or more) savvy when it comes to the media as adults - and they're not going to be fooled by someone going on BB, esp after the appalling show GG made of himself. They know when people are bullshitting about their motivations and when politicians try and manipulate them in such a crass as way as GG is doing. Simply being 'known' isn't ever really going to cut it.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> That isnt the point, I was disagreeing with your 'all publicity is good publicity' arguement.
> 
> Look at Mark Oaten, I'm sure he wishes he hadnt received the publicity he got last week.



It is the point. My point was how many MPs are that well known outside the Commons and I used Willetts, Jowell and Baker to illustrate my point. You only offered the name of Sutcliffe as a means of comparison. Cute but in a tabloid cutesy way.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> It is the point. My point was how many MPs are that well known outside the Commons and I used Willetts, Jowell and Baker to illustrate my point. You only offered the name of Sutcliffe as a means of comparison. Cute but in a tabloid cutesy way.



And Oaten?

And why is it a good thing to be known outside the commons if its being known for being a vain, chauvinistic bully?


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> But the whole thing has become a media huge feeding fenzy. It's embarassing to watch it.


on BBC News 24 and Sky News last night 'breaking news' flashed up across the screen: "Galloway evicted from Big Brother house". I couldn't believe my friggin eyes...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I think you're selling young people a bit short here nino. they've gen got just as much, (or more) savvy when it comes to the media as adults - and they're not going to be fooled by someone going on BB, esp after the appalling show GG made of himself. They know when people are bullshitting about their motivations and when politicians try and manipulate them in such a crass as way as GG is doing. Simply being 'known' isn't ever really going to cut it.



Why? The kids I used to teach couldn't tell you who was who in politics.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> And Oaten?
> 
> And why is it a good thing to be known outside the commons if its being known for being a vain, chauvinistic bully?



That isn't the point. I know what he is but he has a greater profile than Willetts (again).


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Why? The kids I used to teach couldn't tell you who was who in politics.


 But they could tell who acted the wanker in BB.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> That isn't the point. I know what he is but he has a greater profile than Willetts (again).



But why do you think thats a good thing?   

The past three weeks have been a disaster for Galloway and Respect.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> But they could tell who acted the wanker in BB.



Well they could tell you "how cute Preston is" or what a "lovely person Chantelle is" but beyond that - nothing. Sure GG's appearance was a misjudgement on his part but at the same time his profile has been raised - possibly for all the wrong reasons but it has been raised.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> But why do you think thats a good thing?
> 
> The past three weeks have been a disaster for Galloway and Respect.



Like RESPECT were really going places anyway.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Well they could tell you "how cute Preston is" or what a "lovely person Chantelle is" but beyond that - nothing. Sure GG's appearance was a misjudgement on his part but at the same time his profile has been raised - possibly for all the wrong reasons but it has been raised.



He's undoubtedly now one of the most hated men in Britain, I find it very difficult to see how he can ever hope to recover.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2006)

suicide.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> He's undoubtedly now one of the most hated men in Britain, I find it very difficult to see how he can ever hope to recover.




I forgot about those scientific polls; many of them nothing more than teabreak diversions.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I forgot about those scientific polls; many of them nothing more than teabreak diversions.



Try talking to people.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Well they could tell you "how cute Preston is" or what a "lovely person Chantelle is" but beyond that - nothing. Sure GG's appearance was a misjudgement on his part but at the same time his profile has been raised - possibly for all the wrong reasons but it has been raised.


 And that's your whole point is it? That going on bb will raise his profile (guess where nino - in the media!).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Try talking to people.



"People"? That's a bit general..are there any people in particular that I shjould speak to?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> "People"? That's a bit general..are there any people in particular that I shjould speak to?



Yeah, ones who didnt really know who Galloway was before he went on BB.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> And that's your whole point is it? That going on bb will raise his profile (guess where nino - in the media!).



No, that isn't my whole point but it would appear that many have been sucked in by the BB machine and I don't mean certain contestants either.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

When T. Blair finally steps down, perhaps he should go on BB.


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Exactement. What's Chantelle's charity anyway?


just looked on the channel 4 site and Chantelle doesn't appear to have one strangely enough.


----------



## peaceNow04 (Jan 26, 2006)

she's obviously not bovered about anyfin


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

Hold on Nino, there's a glaring contradiction at the centre of your argument. You blame the media for demonsing GG over going on BB when GGs stated intention was to go on BB and use the media to raise his profile and some wider issues. Being in the media was _part of the plan_ all along. He was the one who gave them the opp to attack him for his behaviour in the house though, thereby undermining his own stated reasons for being there. Of course the media is always going to attack him or people like him, but that doesn't mean that he should put himself in a position that makes their job that much easier, and them moan about it. 

You wanted the media attention, well Georgie boy, you got it now.


----------



## peaceNow04 (Jan 26, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> You wanted the media attention, well Georgie boy, you got it now.


but the _'media attention'_ has largely been driven by the undercover labour 'man on street' that crops up all over gg coverage.. example on bbc roundup: 

"   perhaps the final word should go to Abdal Ullah,
> a member of the
> local Metropolitan Police Authority and chair of its community 
> engagement committee, who spoke to The Independent newspaper on the 
> Islamic feast day of Eid al-Adha.
> 
> "On a day like today, which is an important day for the local Muslim 
> community, one would have expected him to at least have visited the 
> local mosque to show his respect. Instead, he appears to be in some 
> kind of brothel," said Mr Ullah.  "
> 
> (haha ahem)
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4647666.stm

turns out Mr Ullah is a Tower Hamlets Labour Councillor
http://www.towerhamlets.labour.co.uk/ViewPage.cfm?Page=11273


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2006)

peaceNow04 said:
			
		

> but the _'media attention'_ has largely been driven by the undercover labour 'man on street' that crops up all over gg coverage.. example on bbc roundup:


 I know that, you know that, it seems eveyone know that and that it was going to happen - except for one crucial person - why didn't georgie boy know and expect that. He's the poltician. If he wasn't in there they wouldn't have that opp would they? It's shocking tactical naivity driven by a shockingly large ego.


----------



## JHE (Jan 26, 2006)

peaceNow04 said:
			
		

> but the _'media attention'_ has largely been driven by the undercover labour 'man on street' that crops up all over gg coverage..


No, it is NOT "largely driven" by the Labour Party, whether 'under cover' or not.  Of course, Labour people and other opponents of Galloway will make the most of the situation Galloway has put himself in, but the coverage is largely driven by the popularity of that daft TV programme.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> just looked on the channel 4 site and Chantelle doesn't appear to have one strangely enough.



Why should she? shes not a celeb and  dont think shes oulling in a wage from anywhere else while shes in the house (unlike the MP).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you think Respect might give Barrymore a try out as leader?  At least he gets to the point.  If he happened to bump into a mass murderer, he wouldn't get into some long "Sir! I salute your courage, your ... " spiel.  Just a quick 'Alwight' and he'd be away.  Just a thought like.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 26, 2006)

saw half an episode, and the cat thing, for the first time last night.  even though it was a task, there was something quite spooky about it wasn't there?  And if you didn't know it was a task  

and a front-page news coverage has been absolutely unbelievable hasn't it?only matched by the scale of hypocrisy..


----------



## X-77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Why should she? shes not a celeb and  dont think shes oulling in a wage from anywhere else while shes in the house (unlike the MP).


it's not from their own pockets though is it - the money from the phone calls goes to their charity so I thought.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 26, 2006)

> originally posted by resistanceMP3
> is this true
> Quote:
> GG pays his entire salary to assistants and researchers so his constituents can benefit more than those in other constituents.
> ...


?






			
				butchersapron said:
			
		

> No it's not.
> 
> It's your bloody party btw. You should know


George Galloway seemed to corroborate these claims last night.  He said that all the charity money would be going to intepal, and that two people will be getting jobs from his earnings.

resistanceMP3.


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2006)

which isn't exactly confirmation of what you said is it?


----------



## gurrier (Jan 26, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> ?George Galloway seemed to corroborate these claims last night.  He said that all the charity money would be going to intepal, and that two people will be getting jobs from his earnings.


I know that made me laugh - a butler and a masseuse?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 26, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> I know that made me laugh - a butler and a masseuse?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 26, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> which isn't exactly confirmation of what you said is it?


yes fair do's.but I didn't actually say that either, I asked a  question.  Whether the guy I quoted was correct.  Still don't know what he does with his MP wage's.  But I guess this is what the guy I quoted could have been talking about.

I'm not looking at a virtual fight about this, just interested in the facts.  Why are you and butch always so aggressive online?


----------



## neprimerimye (Jan 26, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> No, I have had dealings with him.  And I have seen how he operates at first hand.
> 
> As for the quip about mental illhealth, if you think that's funny or clever, then you aren't really worth my breath.  You don't know what I might have experienced or what my family might have experienced, so don't make remarks like that without expecting to get pulled up on it.



Would you believe me if I told you that in real life Nwnm is psychiatric nurse?

Sort of makes his bigotry rather worse does it not?


----------



## tollbar (Jan 26, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> yes fair do's.but I didn't actually say that either, I asked a  question.  Whether the guy I quoted was correct.  Still don't know what he does with his MP wage's.
> 
> 
> I dont suppose the upkeep of the villa in portugal would exactly be peanuts.


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> yes fair do's.but I didn't actually say that either, I asked a  question.  Whether the guy I quoted was correct.  Still don't know what he does with his MP wage's.  But I guess this is what the guy I quoted could have been talking about.
> 
> I'm not looking at a virtual fight about this, just interested in the facts.  Why are you and butch always so aggressive online?


aggressive?  that aint aggressive!

Had I said summat like 'which is completely different to what you said you lying fucking trot scum' - _that_ would be aggressive.

But I dont talk like that.

I'm pernicketty and pedantic, not aggressive, if you dont mind.


----------



## rosa (Jan 26, 2006)

Apparently Labour activists are holding a protest outside Galloway's constituency office and playing 'What's New Pussycat?' through a car stereo. Not sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2006)

his next appearance on t'other House is going to be very amusing I think


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 26, 2006)

Did anyone hear GG's 'Media Agent' Wendy Something-or-other on R5Live last night? It was a truly bizarre performance. These quotes are from memory;

A Sun poll result was quoted at her; "The Sun? I don't care about the Sun, it's irrelevant. What about the Guardian and the Times? What have the real people got to say?" !! 
She had a slagging match with Kevin McGuire who had made a tame criticism of GG; "ahhh, but you work for the bbc". McGuire answered "no I don't, I work for the Mirror" to which she shrieked "that explains everything. I have your number".
She interrupted, shouted, spoke over and insulted all the other guests on the programme and threatened "you wait to see what George does in the next two weeks".
When the presenter (Anita Anand?) asked for an interview with GG she came out with "sorry, it's not going to happen lovey"!!

Still, we can't deny the CBB episode has been a huge success for GG and Respect. GG has said he's not going to stand for parliament again, he's become ''the most hated man in Britain'' to the nation's youth and he's even despised by people who originally supported him.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Hold on Nino, there's a glaring contradiction at the centre of your argument. You blame the media for demonsing GG over going on BB when GGs stated intention was to go on BB and use the media to raise his profile and some wider issues. Being in the media was _part of the plan_ all along. He was the one who gave them the opp to attack him for his behaviour in the house though, thereby undermining his own stated reasons for being there. Of course the media is always going to attack him or people like him, but that doesn't mean that he should put himself in a position that makes their job that much easier, and them moan about it.
> 
> You wanted the media attention, well Georgie boy, you got it now.



No I am not blaming the media for 'destroying' Galloway. What I am concerned about is the news media's obsession with GG to the cost of reporting_ real_ news stories. However, his profile is greater than those I have already mentioned...frontbenchers included.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> just looked on the channel 4 site and Chantelle doesn't appear to have one strangely enough.



Expect to see her as a 'model' then.  

No wonder political engagement on the part of ordinary folk is at an all time low.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 26, 2006)

As far as I know Galloway has only said that he will not stand for Bethnal Green and Bow again. Or have I missed something he recently said?

BarryB

Just seen on another list the suggestion that Galloways aim is to stand for election in east London for the Euros in 2009. Sounds feasible.

BarryB


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> No I am not blaming the media for 'destroying' Galloway. What I am concerned about is the news media's obsession with GG to the cost of reporting_ real_ news stories. However, his profile is greater than those I have already mentioned...frontbenchers included.


Precisely, it's the double standards that is hillarious.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 26, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> aggressive?  that aint aggressive!
> 
> Had I said summat like 'which is completely different to what you said you lying fucking trot scum' - _that_ would be aggressive.
> 
> ...


or a arguementative git,,,,,,,,,,,,, like me?


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 26, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> ResistanceMP3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarryB (Jan 26, 2006)

Just heard on BBC 1 local news Rob Hoveman say GG will appear at his surgery tomorrow. Should be interesting. 

BarryB


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2006)

S'funny, i thought he was in Catford tomorrow? 

[coat...]


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 26, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> becuase galloway is the leader of RESPECT, a party which purports to have the sort of platform, worldview etc that makes a hypocrite out of any member seen shaking hands with a murderous, tyyrannous rapist like Uday.


The naive right wing agenda of the "Sun" along side the spelling mistakes and the cod rational of the Guardian. You may go far.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> Precisely, it's the double standards that is hillarious.



Exactly.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

Just fr the record, I'd like to say that I think GG is a cunt.

That's all.


----------



## mutley (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Just fr the record, I'd like to say that I think GG is a cunt.
> 
> That's all.



Full marks for originality.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

mutley said:
			
		

> Full marks for originality.



Thanks, you've made my day.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 26, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Just fr the record, I'd like to say that I think GG is a cunt.
> 
> That's all.


The voice of reason speaks.



or maybe not.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> The voice of reason speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe not.



You can talk. You're not exactly _compus mentus_ at the best of times.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> The naive right wing agenda of the "Sun" along side the *spelling mistakes * and the *cod rational * of the Guardian. You may go far.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 27, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> Would you believe me if I told you that in real life Nwnm is psychiatric nurse?
> 
> Sort of makes his bigotry rather worse does it not?


Actually, that wouldn't surprise me in the least.  Sadly.

Is it true, though?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 27, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> You'll be too young to remember the flack aimed at the NUM and Scargill, and the reaction to Roger Windsor meeting Gaddafi?  It was vilification on a scale Galloway could only dream of.  And we now know Windsor was an agent.
> 
> I don't know if Galloway is working for M15, but he certainly doesn't behave like someone who has the best interests of the left at heart.



To be clear, I am not too young to remember the events of the miners strike and was in fact very involved.

As I wrote earlier in this thread, at the time Scargill had the sense not to meet Gaddafi, but unbeknown to Scargill Windsor was persuaded to visit Tripoli. As a result, a photo of Windsor kissing Gaddafi on both cheeks was plastered all over the newspapers. This effectively demonised the NUM and Scargill.



> A misinformation campaign then alleged that Scargill and another NUM official Peter Heathfield had diverted funds from Libya to aid the strike effort to settle their personal home mortgages. Ten years after the event, Seamus Milne concluded that “every single one of the orginal claims proved to be untrue, unfounded, wildly misrepresented or so partial as to be virtually unrecognizable from any factual information…Nor, as the evidence now makes clear, could what in fact were simply ‘paper refinancings’ have ever been made with Libyan cash – because the fabled ‘Gaddafi money’ never even arrived in Britain until long after the transactions were carried out. The central allegation was a paper-thin lie, the by-product of a deliberate set-up…At every stage and in every aspect of the affair, the fingerprints of the intelligence services could be found like an unmistakable calling card.



Your mealy mouthed: 





> I don't know if Galloway is working for M15


 at the end of your post is worthy of any tabloid smear then, or since.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 27, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> well, for what its worth, dearie, i was referring to MC5 - who i had the impression was in the swp.  Might well be wrong about that - and if so mc5 has every right to berate me (do tend to confuse mc5s and mp3s).  You, who were only in my thoughts with the GG Gloating comment, do not.
> 
> but then, in the end its all fucking about on a chatroom, so who gives a flying feck, eh?



Not in the SWP.


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> To be clear, I am not too young to remember the events of the miners strike and was in fact very involved.
> 
> As I wrote earlier in this thread, at the time Scargill had the sense not to meet Gaddafi, but unbeknown to Scargill Windsor was persuaded to visit Tripoli. As a result, a photo of Windsor kissing Gaddafi on both cheeks was plastered all over the newspapers. This effectively demonised the NUM and Scargill.
> 
> ...


you didnt actually think this post through very well did you?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 27, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> you didnt actually think this post through very well did you?



Your point being?


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2006)

that you recognise that it would have been idiotic for Scargill to meet Gadaffi, and that Windosrs doing so was probably an MI5 setup, but when GG does something incredibly similar........you huff n bluster.  I dont believe GG actually is an MI5 agent, but he's dumb enough to pay straight into their hands.  Which is exactly what pilchardman said.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 27, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Just heard on BBC 1 local news Rob Hoveman say GG will appear at his surgery tomorrow. Should be interesting.
> 
> BarryB



He should also be at ULU at 12noon Saturday to face the music from the Respect National Council.  Rumour is that a large number of the non-SWP people are putting together a resolution .... 

Respect Branches are entitled to send observers to the National Council by the way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2006)

lucky irish ruc officers and members will be able to see galloway on tubridy tonight tomorrow.

http://www.rte.ie/arts/2006/0127/gallowayg.html


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 27, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> The naive right wing agenda of the "Sun" *along side* the *spelling mistakes* and the cod rational of the Guardian. You may go far.


have you ever tried NOT talking total, utter shite? This post makes ZERO sense. 
ETA: WHAT were you saying about sloppy English?


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2006)

did he say anything interesting on Richard&Judy yesterday? Managed to download it, but not watch it yet, dunno if I can actually be arsed....


----------



## mutley (Jan 27, 2006)

He got interviewd by R4, and you can listen to it thru a link on the news pages. I think he did quite well. Would put a link but don't know how to. Old fart and all that.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 27, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> that you recognise that it would have been idiotic for Scargill to meet Gadaffi, and that Windosrs doing so was probably an MI5 setup, but when GG does something incredibly similar........you huff n bluster.  I dont believe GG actually is an MI5 agent, but he's dumb enough to pay straight into their hands.  Which is exactly what pilchardman said.



Galloway met Saddam, as did other UK politicians, to tell him in no certain terms that the coalition forces would attack on the issue of arms inspections. Galloway asked if he had any WMD's - the answer was no and seen to be so.

The only similarity I see between Scargill, Gadaffi and the NUM are the apparent smears from the press.

These are claims, linked to the oil for food programme and the charity Galloway is involved with (two other individuals have also been mentioned).

At present, these claims are being fed by the present administration in Washington and utilised by Galloway's political opponents.

When charges such as these have made been made before by some, they have been taken to court and have been seen to be liars.


----------



## joram (Jan 27, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> You can talk. You're not exactly _compus mentus_ at the best of times.


Surely that should be compos mentis.
Very sloppy indeed.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 27, 2006)

But Mr Galloway said that he had not drawn his £61,708 annual parliamentary salary during his time in the house, although he had been unable to tell people in advance.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2011091,00.html


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 27, 2006)

He was also asked whether he felt spending time inside the Big Brother house was more important than his parliamentary duties.
He replied: "I represent a different kind of politics. I don't believe that talking to parliamentarians, the current crop of parliamentarians, is very important.
"Our task is to take politics to the people. That's what I do for a living, and that's what I will continue to do."

http://respectforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=97


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2006)

ResistanceMP3 said:
			
		

> But Mr Galloway said that he had not drawn his £61,708 annual parliamentary salary during his time in the house, although he had been unable to tell people in advance.
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2011091,00.html


presumably his salary, like many other people's, gets paid into his a/c via bacs.

therefore he wouldn't have to go cap in hand to the personnel section at the palace of westminster, it would be straight in his bank, so his direct debits would get paid.

and obviously he wasn't able to access his a/c while in the bbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2006)

rmp3

have those ruc forums been going long?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Not in the SWP.


In that case, Sir! I salute your ... err, common sense and good taste


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> rmp3
> 
> have those ruc forums been going long?



'Most users ever online was 5'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2006)

membership declining, then?


----------



## neprimerimye (Jan 27, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Actually, that wouldn't surprise me in the least.  Sadly.
> 
> Is it true, though?



Yes it is true. Although as he is presently an SWP fulltimer.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 27, 2006)

joram said:
			
		

> Surely that should be compos mentis.
> Very sloppy indeed.



Bog off, it was late.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 27, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> Yes it is true. Although as he is presently an SWP fulltimer.


 I don't think that needed the 'although'.


----------



## Joon (Jan 27, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> did he say anything interesting on Richard&Judy yesterday? Managed to download it, but not watch it yet, dunno if I can actually be arsed....


caught some of the end where he said he had three main objectives in going on BB, two of which he's achieved (large sum of money to Palestinian charity, employing two new members of staff out of his BB earnings) and the third one - raising Respect's profile (I think he said?) - remains to be seen, and that he would know if this has been achieved when he tours in February.

Judy gushed all over him at the end about how fantastic he'd been in the house, etc etc.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 27, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> In that case, Sir! I salute your ... err, common sense and good taste



Out of interest, which 'common sense' organisation are you attached to, so I can work out the 'good taste' bit?


----------



## mutley (Jan 27, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I don't think that needed the 'although'.



 

Just to show i can laugh at my own lot..


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Out of interest, which 'common sense' organisation are you attached to, so I can work out the 'good taste' bit?


Not really attached to any grouping really, though i do wander along to the odd anarcho thing


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2006)

BBC2's 'Mock The Week' is about to start.

I can't think what they'll be talking about...


----------



## tollbar (Jan 27, 2006)

Joon said:
			
		

> caught some of the end where he said he had three main objectives in going on BB, two of which he's achieved (large sum of money to Palestinian charity, employing two new members of staff out of his BB earnings) and the third one - raising Respect's profile (I think he said?) - remains to be seen, and that he would know if this has been achieved when he tours in February.
> 
> Judy gushed all over him at the end about how fantastic he'd been in the house, etc etc.



According to reports elsewhere, tickets for his february gigs are selling considerably less well then hot cakes.

Maybe he should tour in the leotard.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 27, 2006)

Pantomime over......

....and they all lived happier ever after.

BWAHAHA!


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 27, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> mealy mouthed


I apologize for being mealy mouthed, I had intended to strongly denounce him as someone so wrapped up in his own ego that he willingly brings the left and the anti war movement into disrepute.  He does the work of the establishment whether he is literally in their pay or not.  And to him that doesn't matter because for George Galloway only George Galloway comes first.  As anyone involved in any of his previous platforms will tell you; they are only stepping stones for him to use then move on.

I hope he rots in panto.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 27, 2006)

*Aladdin Sane*




			
				pilchardman said:
			
		

> I apologize for being mealy mouthed,...



Your contrition is overwhelming.


----------



## niclas (Jan 27, 2006)

Joon said:
			
		

> Judy gushed all over him at the end



Is that allowed on primetime telly? I know she got her norks out for an awards ceremony but that seems a little extreme even by Finnegan's standards...


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 27, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Your contrition is overwhelming.


Your democratic centralism is depressing.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 28, 2006)

27-01-2006, 11:02 AM  
MC5  -  "Not in the SWP."

You are as good at following MC5's posts as I am at following yours


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

Democratic centralism does not only occur in the SWP.  So you can put your ECT diodes away.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 28, 2006)

shocking!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 28, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Not really attached to any grouping really, though i do wander along to the odd anarcho thing



Underground, overground, wandering free, the wanderers of anarcho common are we!


----------



## audiotech (Jan 28, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Your democratic centralism is depressing.



Yeah, a decision was made by myself and this majority of one adhered to it.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 28, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> According to reports elsewhere, tickets for his february gigs are selling considerably less well then hot cakes.
> 
> Maybe he should tour in the leotard.




He should have a wonderful time in Penzance, there is thread in Indymedia about getting tooled up with eggs and flour to give him a welcome.
Personally I am taking some cat food to throw at him, still in the tin of course.


----------



## pilchardman (Jan 28, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Underground, overground, wandering free, the wanderers of anarcho common are we!


You missed a comma after anarcho.


----------



## tollbar (Jan 28, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> He should have a wonderful time in Penzance, there is thread in Indymedia about getting tooled up with eggs and flour to give him a welcome.
> Personally I am taking some cat food to throw at him, still in the tin of course.




I hope they all stand outside chanting 'Poor me, poor, me, pour me a drink !'


----------



## audiotech (Jan 28, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> He should have a wonderful time in Penzance, there is thread in Indymedia about getting tooled up with eggs and flour to give him a welcome.
> Personally I am taking some cat food to throw at him, still in the tin of course.



Your usual guff - about being a strong supporter of law and order and free speech - has now been shown to be complete bollocks hasn't it tobes?


----------



## BarryB (Jan 29, 2006)

Ive been hearing that George has fled to Ireland this weekend. Can this possibly be true. And if so did he face his constituents before scarpering?

BarryB


----------



## pk (Jan 29, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Your usual guff - about being a strong supporter of law and order and free speech - has now been shown to be complete bollocks hasn't it tobes?



That's a good point MC5...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Your usual guff - about being a strong supporter of law and order and free speech - has now been shown to be complete bollocks hasn't it tobes?



It's a bit difficult to maintain a position based on adherence to law and order while publicly saying he'd like to lob cans at someone.

As much as I dislike GG I wouldn't start lobbing heavy objects at him.

Although a flan, on the other hand...


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 30, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Ive been hearing that George has fled to Ireland this weekend. Can this possibly be true. And if so did he face his constituents before scarpering?
> 
> BarryB



His presence at his regular constituency surgery on Friday was quite widely reported.  

The local Labour Party's response was to pay for cat food to be delivered - have they nothing better to do?   Like sort out Tower Hamlets' attrocious housing situation?  I don't defend GG's going in to BB, but I think the Labour Party's attack is pretty laughable too.  

I'm more interested in whether GG turned up at the Respect NC on Saturday before taking Sunday off.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 30, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> I'm more interested in whether GG turned up at the Respect NC on Saturday before taking Sunday off.


Gosh he had more important things to do.  On Saturday night he appeared on a Dublin based light entertainment chat show.  Celebrities have demanding schedules you know!


----------



## BarryB (Jan 30, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> His presence at his regular constituency surgery on Friday was quite widely reported.
> 
> The local Labour Party's response was to pay for cat food to be delivered - have they nothing better to do?   Like sort out Tower Hamlets' attrocious housing situation?  I don't defend GG's going in to BB, but I think the Labour Party's attack is pretty laughable too.
> 
> I'm more interested in whether GG turned up at the Respect NC on Saturday before taking Sunday off.



I certainly read about GGs visit to Respect HQ but havent read anything about his turning up at his constituency surgery. Perhaps I havent been reading the right papers.

BarryB


----------



## tollbar (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting story in the independent this morning by one of Galloways mates that states that the gorgeous one had a 'tryst' with Sinead O Connor


----------



## articul8 (Jan 30, 2006)

Gives a new twist to "Nothing Compares 2 U"


----------



## dennisr (Jan 30, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> Gives a new twist to "Nothing Compares 2 U"



the poor lass  

added: the rest of the article was interesting - it showed that many of the attacks on (many repeated on U75) GG have little or no basis in truth - whatever my disagreements with his approach/politics and appearance on BB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 30, 2006)

dennisr said:
			
		

> the poor lass
> 
> added: the rest of the article was interesting - it showed that many of the attacks on (many repeated on U75) GG have little or no basis in truth - whatever my disagreements with his approach/politics and appearance on BB



Assuming you are talking about the article in the Independent on Sunday you mean to tell us that you really believe the rest of the article by the self confessed Tory journalist  Christopher Silverster!

BarryB


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 30, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Assuming you are talking about the article in the Independent on Sunday you mean to tell us that you really believe the rest of the article by the self confessed Tory journalist  Christopher Silverster!
> 
> BarryB


Which bits specifically do you disagree with?


----------



## dennisr (Jan 30, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Assuming you are talking about the article in the Independent on Sunday you mean to tell us that you really believe the rest of the article by the self confessed Tory journalist  Christopher Silverster!
> 
> BarryB



Don't know who to believe ... but given the endlessly repeated accusations it was refreshing to hear some sort of balance. The fact the bloke is a tory reinforces that.

I dont like Galloway. I dont like this fella - but i don't like the level of unsubstanciated innuendo in countless articles from the other side either.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> That's a good point MC5...



...and one that Tobyjug is avoiding I notice.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 30, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> ...and one that Tobyjug is avoiding I notice.




I don't spend all fucking day on here and I am not trawling back through this lot. What I supposed to be avoiding?


----------



## audiotech (Jan 30, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I don't spend all fucking day on here and I am not trawling back through this lot. What I supposed to be avoiding?



Don't get shirty, just answer post #1555 on this page.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 30, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> Your usual guff - about being a strong supporter of law and order and free speech - has now been shown to be complete bollocks hasn't it tobes?




Not bollocks at all, unlike the bleaters and whingers in the protest forum who are too shit scared to protest any more in case they go to jail. I am fully prepared to be put in jail if I split GGs skull with a tin of tomatoes.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 30, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Not bollocks at all, unlike the bleaters and whingers in the protest forum who are too shit scared to protest any more in case they go to jail. I am fully prepared to be put in jail if I split GGs skull with a tin of tomatoes.



You're even more stupid than I thought.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 30, 2006)

MC5 said:
			
		

> You're even more stupid than I thought.




Not stupid at all, just VERY pissed off with Galloway.


----------



## max_freakout (Jan 30, 2006)

I was talking with my Stepmum about this yesterday, i'm all      at Galloway's appearance on BB, but she pointed out that Galloway is now a household name in the UK, having been relatively unknown beforehand, so maybe SOME good for the anti-war cause may yet come of this


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 30, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> I certainly read about GGs visit to Respect HQ but havent read anything about his turning up at his constituency surgery. Perhaps I havent been reading the right papers.
> 
> BarryB



I heard the BBC coverage - I understood that his constituency surgery was at the Respect HQ that day.  

He did not turn up at the Respect NC or give his apologies - something that I think he will live to regret rather more than some of his more public escapades.  I understand that voting on a critical resolution was deferred pending a delegation of NC members meeting with him.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 30, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Not stupid at all, just VERY pissed off with Galloway.



I think your efforts would be better employed on those who have actually inflicted damage on working people.  Appearing on a celebrity TV show may seem stupid, but how does it actually harm people in the way that, say, making people redundant or destroying the environment does?


----------



## gurrier (Jan 31, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> He did not turn up at the Respect NC or give his apologies - something that I think he will live to regret rather more than some of his more public escapades.  I understand that voting on a critical resolution was deferred pending a delegation of NC members meeting with him.


Somehow I doubt he's exactly quaking in his boots.  Have the 'delegation' got onto his agent?  I hear he's got a few free gigs in his diary - if you have the readies of course.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 31, 2006)

gurrier said:
			
		

> Somehow I doubt he's exactly quaking in his boots.  Have the 'delegation' got onto his agent?  I hear he's got a few free gigs in his diary - if you have the readies of course.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 31, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Ive been hearing that George has fled to Ireland this weekend. Can this possibly be true. And if so did he face his constituents before scarpering?
> 
> BarryB



I might be the only one but I think George Galloway is cool.  Anyone that is hated that much by Tony Blair and the neocon press must be just about the best sort of person in the world.  We need more like him, I reckon


----------



## rebel warrior (Jan 31, 2006)

Sirena said:
			
		

> I might be the only one but I think George Galloway is cool.  Anyone that is hated that much by Tony Blair and the neocon press must be just about the best sort of person in the world.  We need more like him, I reckon



Good point.  People might be interested to know that GG is not only giving an exclusive interview to this weeks Socialist Worker, but will apparently be on this Thursday's Question Time as well.  Two out of three consecutive weeks of QT with a Respect leader on the platform of ain't bad...


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 31, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Good point.  People might be interested to know that GG is not only giving an exclusive interview to this weeks Socialist Worker, but will apparently be on this Thursday's Question Time as well.  Two out of three consecutive weeks of QT with a Respect leader on the platform of ain't bad...



Will Socialist Worker be asking him why he did not attend the Respect National Council?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 31, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> Will Socialist Worker be asking him why he did not attend the Respect National Council?



Or will they just greet him with ---- Meow meow meow


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 31, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> I think your efforts would be better employed on those who have actually inflicted damage on working people.  Appearing on a celebrity TV show may seem stupid, but how does it actually harm people in the way that, say, making people redundant or destroying the environment does?




My efforts already are directed at the people you describe.
GG is in an entirely different class of arsehole, writing him a letter would do no good at all, unless I throw it at him wrapped in a tin of tomatoes.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 31, 2006)

Sirena said:
			
		

> I might be the only one but I think George Galloway is cool.  Anyone that is hated that much by Tony Blair and the neocon press must be just about the best sort of person in the world.  We need more like him, I reckon



George prefered to be escorting the lovely Rima Husseini  around Dublin rather than being at the Respect National Council. Who can blame him. Its cool.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Jan 31, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> I heard the BBC coverage - I understood that his constituency surgery was at the Respect HQ that day.
> 
> He did not turn up at the Respect NC or give his apologies - something that I think he will live to regret rather more than some of his more public escapades.  I understand that voting on a critical resolution was deferred pending a delegation of NC members meeting with him.



Bloody hell. The knives are coming out.

BarryB


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 31, 2006)

Sirena said:
			
		

> I might be the only one but I think George Galloway is cool.  Anyone that is hated that much by Tony Blair and the neocon press must be just about the best sort of person in the world.  We need more like him, I reckon


for the final fucking time....Blair and co are laughing at him, not hating him. They do NOT fear this man, and no political opponent with a single braincell would do so.
He's a nebbish.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 31, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> for the final fucking time....Blair and co are laughing at him, not hating him. They do NOT fear this man, and no political opponent with a single braincell would do so.
> He's a nebbish.



Agreeed.  The cunt has damaged years of antiwar activities.  Bliar and co can now always point go Galloway and say 'is that the best you can do?'

Yet again the Swappies and their Thames House handlers have let down the  cause of progression.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 31, 2006)

max_freakout said:
			
		

> I was talking with my Stepmum about this yesterday, i'm all      at Galloway's appearance on BB, but she pointed out that Galloway is now a household name in the UK, having been relatively unknown beforehand, so maybe SOME good for the anti-war cause may yet come of this


What, that we're all stalinoid bullies who turn a blind eye to the excesses of despots such as Saddam and Uday? 
That we stab our mates in the back in order to suck up to the most oppressive forces? 
That if this brand of so-called "socialist" got into power we'd all be subjected to their paranoia and spite?

First time as tragedy, second time as farce. I admire your attempts to see something positive in this, Max, but by now we're onto three-ring circus slapstick.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 31, 2006)

Lets face it .   He aint' the best advert for progressive politics is he.  I used to defend him against criticisms from the Murdoch press and have also met the bloke on a couple of occasions.

But the more I have found out about his anti abortion stance his hobnobbing with fundamentalist misogynist muslim bigots (probably the last time I can legally say that phrase    bearing in mind the commons vote tonight) the more I hate the cunt.

Would you trust this man?







IMO only slightly more than Bliar and that is saying something.


----------



## Elektra (Jan 31, 2006)

GG and "Respect" have become a byword for the worst aspects of what went wrong with socialism, the very things that the SWP used to criticise.

They're trying to take us down the exact same path, only now, they're the one's doing the herding. And some of us are refusing to say, "Ba-a-a-a".


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 31, 2006)

Still I can only surmise that Galloway takes the view that he is not yet as hated as Blair.  

Judge from yourself from the Google results for '(insert name here) is a cunt' 

  

Results 1 - 10 of about 1,600 for George Galloway is a cunt. (0.48 seconds) 

Vs

Results 1 - 10 of about 12,900 for Tony Blair is a cunt. (0.15 seconds) 


Only a matter of time though.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 31, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Bloody hell. The knives are coming out.
> 
> BarryB



 I think you'll find most non-SWP members of Respect agree with me about the need for a calling GG to account (most SWP members do too, but they are too scared to say it in public in case John Rees and the Central Committee get on their case)


----------



## Elektra (Jan 31, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> (most SWP members do too, but they are too scared to say it in public in case John Rees and the Central Committee get on their case)


Wasn't there a bloke called Beria who used to perform similar services for Stalin?

Always the bridesmaid, but never the bride.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 31, 2006)

Elektra said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a bloke called Beria who used to perform similar services for Stalin?
> 
> Always the bridesmaid, but never the bride.



Perhaps Rob Hoveman could fit ther description of a Beira. When I used to run a secondhand bookshop Rob was particularly keen on buying books about the Moscow Trials and the GPU.

BarryB


----------



## Elektra (Jan 31, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Perhaps Rob Hoveman could fit ther description of a Beira. When I used to run a secondhand bookshop Rob was particularly keen on buying books about the Moscow Trials and the GPU.


I'm sure they made excellent "how to" manuals.


----------



## gurrier (Jan 31, 2006)

Sirena said:
			
		

> Anyone that is hated that much by Tony Blair and the neocon press must be just about the best sort of person in the world.


You must really love Osama so (and Sadam, Mao, Pol Pot, Kim Il, ....).

It's generally not very wise to allow Blair and the neocon press to do your thinking for you.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Jan 31, 2006)

> He did not turn up at the Respect NC or give his apologies - something that I think he will live to regret rather more than some of his more public escapades. I understand that voting on a critical resolution was deferred pending a delegation of NC members meeting with him.



As someone said on another egroup:



> The picture of the 20 person delegation, headed doubtless by the hapless John Rees, seeking an audience with "their" MP is too side splitting for words: we need a cartoonist, really we do. Surely Rees cannot survive this, humiliation or is there no depth to which the SWP will not fall?



But don't worry, as rebelwarrior has said, RESPECT have been on Question Time a couple of times......


----------



## audiotech (Jan 31, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> My efforts already are directed at the people you describe.
> GG is in an entirely different class of arsehole, writing him a letter would do no good at all, unless I throw it at him wrapped in a tin of tomatoes.



I wouldn't put the senders name and address on that, but maybe your stupidity will get the better of you yet again?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 31, 2006)

cockneyrebel said:
			
		

> But don't worry, as rebelwarrior has said, RESPECT have been on Question Time a couple of times......


bet they've even been to David Dimblbeys house, and everything, like.  "Go back to constituencies and prepare for GOVERNMENT!"


----------



## BarryB (Feb 1, 2006)

The new issue of Socialist Worker quotes GG as saying "Its great to be back in reality a much more vibrant reality than anytthing the producers of Big Brother could conjure up".

Anybody would think he was forced to appear on  BB. Sickening.

BarryB


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 1, 2006)

*As it happens...*

1) Right from the start, I thought GG was wrong to appear on BB--a moronic programme, peopled & watched by morons.  I certainly didn't watch it for any more than a fleeting few seconds while switching channels between proper programmes.

2) Thus, the political disaster that it turned out to be, was no surprise.  Much as I love cats, the image of him pretending to be one has superceded his taking on the US Senate in the public eye.

3) However, I did notice that on the very day evictions were to be voted on, two scum papers ran anti_GG stories on the front page.  The Sun featured him meeting Uday Hussein some years ago.  The Guardian featured another 'inquiry' into his Charity.  I took both stories as indicators that NuLab wanted him voted out, so he obviously upset them in some way.

4) That the thing was won by a non-entity, closely followed by Barrymore, a man who some of us have very strong opinions about in relation to a certain brutal death on his premises some years ago (I think you all know what I am talking about) just about sums up the whole show.

GG made an awful mistake, and in doing so has sadly tarnished the image of the Left in the eyes of many ordinary people.


----------



## pilchardman (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> watched by morons.


You are, of course, entitled to dislike the programme, but do you think it really helps to label all its viewers "morons"?  It isn't going to endear you or your cause to them.

Speaking as a BB viewer/"Moron" myself.


----------



## rebel warrior (Feb 1, 2006)

Barry - What is sickening is the fact that the leader of your party has now got even more blood on his hands after the 100 British soldier died in Iraq than he had before.  Instead of attacking GG - why don't you do something constructive about nailing Blair? 


GG interview : http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/article.php?article_id=8219


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> *a moronic programme, peopled & watched by morons.*



Wanker.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 1, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Wanker.



Agreed......


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 1, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> ... People might be interested to know that GG is ... giving an exclusive interview to this weeks Socialist Worker, ...



"Exclusive" because it was apparently behind the backs of the Respect NC, who agreed unanimously on Saturday that a delegation should try to meet with him and attempt to negotiate a 'jointly agreed' public statement.  

By going public with an "exclusive" statement from GG defending his actions, and without reference to the views of the Respect NC, the SWP leadership have shown complete disdain for the democratic decision-making process within Respect and will have to endure the hostility of most of those in Respect who do not accept the SWP's discipline.


----------



## BarryB (Feb 1, 2006)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Barry - What is sickening is the fact that the leader of your party has now got even more blood on his hands after the 100 British soldier died in Iraq than he had before.  Instead of attacking GG - why don't you do something constructive about nailing Blair?
> 
> 
> GG interview : http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/article.php?article_id=8219



Its simple Rebel Warrior. Its possible to attack Blair over Iraq and attack Galloway for making fools of the left. You just want to prevent any criticism of GG. 

BarryB


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 1, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> You are, of course, entitled to dislike the programme, but do you think it really helps to label all its viewers "morons"?  It isn't going to endear you or your cause to them.
> 
> Speaking as a BB viewer/"Moron" myself.



OK--not *all*, just many then   .  Although I cannot think of BB without being reminded of the adage, TV enables you to have in your front room people you wouldn't have in your house...


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 1, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> Wanker.



shouldn't you be discussing your auto-eroticism on the OCD masturbation thread?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Agreed......



ditto


----------



## tobyjug (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> 1) BB--a moronic programme, peopled & watched by morons.  .




You may think that, I of course could not possibly comment.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> 1) Right from the start, I thought GG was wrong to appear on BB--a moronic programme, peopled *& watched by morons*.  I certainly didn't watch it for any more than a fleeting few seconds while switching channels between proper programmes.
> 
> 2) Thus, the political disaster that it turned out to be, was no surprise.  Much as I love cats, the image of him pretending to be one has superceded his taking on the US Senate in the public eye.
> 
> ...


Oi!   Otherwise - well put/balanced.

So, 'if all men are mortal, Socrates is a man, therefore Socrates...' 'all BB watchers are morons, 4thwrite watched BB, therefore 4thwrite ...'


----------



## Fullyplumped (Feb 2, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> That the thing was won by a non-entity....


Well, she seems like a very nice girl to me.


----------



## pilchardman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm bored with GG on BB now.  

But I can't wait to find out if Chentelle and Preston get together...


----------



## Harold Hill (Feb 2, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> 1) Right from the start, I thought GG was wrong to appear on BB--a moronic programme, peopled & watched by morons.  I certainly didn't watch it for any more than a fleeting few seconds while switching channels between proper programmes.



Well you don't strike me as a genius yourself.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 2, 2006)

Apologies if this has been been mentioned before, but I'm too idle to look back a page or two. Galloway's Penzance gig has been cancelled apparently because he's too busy with his post BB media commitments (and nothing at all to do with Pz being along way away and it only selling less than 100 tickets)


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 2, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well you don't strike me as a genius yourself.



I defer to the palpably immanent brilliance of your own intellect, decisively displayed in this contribution (and no doubt others).


----------



## exosculate (Feb 2, 2006)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> I'm bored with GG on BB now.
> 
> But I can't wait to find out if Chentelle and Preston get together...




Yeah because that is so rivetting.


----------



## exosculate (Feb 2, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Apologies if this has been been mentioned before, but I'm too idle to look back a page or two. Galloway's Penzance gig has been cancelled apparently because he's too busy with his post BB media commitments (and nothing at all to do with Pz being along way away and it only selling less than 100 tickets)


----------



## rosa (Feb 3, 2006)

Wasn't Galloway supposed to be on Question Time last night? watched it thinking he was on and instead got to piss myself laughing at Adam Ricketts' transformation from gay icon former soap star with a failed pop career to ridiculously pompous Tory boy.


----------



## tollbar (Feb 3, 2006)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Apologies if this has been been mentioned before, but I'm too idle to look back a page or two. Galloway's Penzance gig has been cancelled apparently because he's too busy with his post BB media commitments (and nothing at all to do with Pz being along way away and it only selling less than 100 tickets)



Wasnt there a piece in one of the papers recently, to the effect that none of the tickets for Galloways gigs are selling well.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 3, 2006)

rosa said:
			
		

> Wasn't Galloway supposed to be on Question Time last night? watched it thinking he was on and instead got to piss myself laughing at *Adam Ricketts' transformation from gay icon former soap star with a failed pop career to ridiculously pompous Tory boy. *



I was only half watching and thought i recognised this slimey little shit.
It's not becoming fashionable to be Tory is it ?


----------



## rosa (Feb 3, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> I was only half watching and thought i recognised this slimey little shit.
> It's not becoming fashionable to be Tory is it ?


well david cameron made it into that 100 sexiest men poll so maybe he thinks it's a good career move?


----------



## tollbar (Feb 3, 2006)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> I was only half watching and thought i recognised this slimey little shit.
> It's not becoming fashionable to be Tory is it ?




Adam Ricketts is not, and never has been fashionable.  Hes just following in the footsteps of that other pompous Corrie twat, Bill Roche.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 3, 2006)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Adam Ricketts is not, and never has been fashionable.*  Hes just following in the footsteps of that other pompous Corrie twat, Bill Roche. *



Perhaps he indoctrinated the young boy.


----------



## BarryB (Feb 4, 2006)

I see that a school debating society has defeated a motion saying "This House dislikes George Galloway". Before Respect supporters get too carried away I have to point out that the school is Highgate School which is a leading private school with fees starting at £10695.00. Bet not too many of Georges constituents get their education there. Perhaps Yvonne Ridley did.

BarryB


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 4, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> the school is Highgate School which is a leading private school with fees starting at £10695.00. Bet not too many of Georges constituents get their education there. Perhaps Yvonne Ridley did.
> 
> BarryB



a bit too cheap for her, surely?  Notice the almost plebeian £5 off £700 offer to tempt the numerically illiterate??


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 4, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> I see that a school debating society has defeated a motion saying "This House dislikes George Galloway". Before Respect supporters get too carried away I have to point out that the school is Highgate School which is a leading private school with fees starting at £10695.00. Bet not too many of Georges constituents get their education there. Perhaps Yvonne Ridley did.
> 
> BarryB



I think if this is the level of political debate we are descending to on this topic, it would be better if this thread were wound up.


----------



## BarryB (Feb 4, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> I think if this is the level of political debate we are descending to on this topic, it would be better if this thread were wound up.



The current level of debate on this topic is no worse than before on this topic or on many other topics. So get off your high horse.

BarryB


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> I think if this is the level of political debate we are descending to on this topic, it would be better if this thread were wound up.


Oh, please, not before we've had a look at the man GG describes as a cross between Dorothy Parker and Oscar Wilde:
http://www.popbitch.com/pictures/


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 4, 2006)

*If I get this right...*




			
				Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> I think if this is the level of political debate we are descending to on this topic, it would be better if this thread were wound up.



is the above poster an SWP member wanting to discourage political debate?  If so, then he/she is displaying the very same political weaknesses that has landed Respect in the political doo-doo.  Very catty too...


----------



## tollbar (Feb 4, 2006)

I think we have had the cream of the contributions though.

Last in ?.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 4, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> The current level of debate on this topic is no worse than before on this topic or on many other topics. So get off your high horse.
> 
> BarryB



I think things are getting a bit desperate when we start discussing what is happening in Secondary School debating society motions... We'll be moving on to student union motions next ...

You've made more useful contributions in the past I think.


----------



## nwnm (Feb 4, 2006)

"I think we have had the cream of the contributions though.
Last in ?."

surely this should be at the arse end -
http://www.popbitch.com/pictures/


----------



## exosculate (Feb 4, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "I think we have had the cream of the contributions though.
> Last in ?."
> 
> surely this should be at the arse end -
> http://www.popbitch.com/pictures/



Thats shit.


----------



## JHE (Feb 4, 2006)

Really?  I thought it was balls.


----------



## nwnm (Feb 4, 2006)

or, if you've ever paid the forfeit "Last chicken at Sainsburys!"


----------



## pilchardman (Feb 4, 2006)

By rights, a thread on GG should end on page 666.  But I certainly wouldn't read that many pages, so 66 seems appropriate.


----------



## BarryB (Feb 5, 2006)

IIRC prior to going into the BB house the Respect Coalition website used to give the details of all of GGs one man shows throughout the country. But as far as I can see (and I do stand to correction on this) the site is not listing the several dozen shows he is supposed to be doing post BB. Is this anything to do with the tickets sales being very low? I believe the first meeting in Penzance had to be cancelled due to ugent constituency matters. It was of course just a coincidence that very few tickets had been sold. Wonder what the urgent matters could have been?

BarryB


----------



## tobyjug (Feb 5, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> I believe the first meeting in Penzance had to be cancelled due to ugent constituency matters.



It was cancelled due to piss poor ticket sales. (Last weeks local newspaper).
http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/displayNode.jsp?nodeId=1468
"We had sold around 100 tickets for the evening, but needed to sell 250 to break even,"


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 5, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> I believe the first meeting in Penzance had to be cancelled due to ugent constituency matters. It was of course just a coincidence that very few tickets had been sold. Wonder what the urgent matters could have been?
> 
> BarryB



a spate of cat-napping??


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 5, 2006)

Is this thread still going? Didn't CBB finish a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## BarryB (Feb 5, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> It was cancelled due to piss poor ticket sales. (Last weeks local newspaper).
> http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/displayNode.jsp?nodeId=1468
> "We had sold around 100 tickets for the evening, but needed to sell 250 to break even,"



But as recently as 10 June 2004 Respect were saying "From Penzance to Haselbury Plucknett we're storming the south-west. We're not going to win, this time, but we've put down solid roots. In this election campaign we've formed local groups in almost 60 different towns and villages across the south-west. We've added hundreds of members in this region"

Yet only 100 seats could be sold for GGs show. Whatever went wrong?

BarryB


----------



## tobyjug (Feb 5, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Yet only 100 seats could be sold for GGs show. Whatever went wrong?
> 
> BarryB




He probably heard about the lynch mob and chickened out.


----------



## nwnm (Feb 5, 2006)

"But as recently as 10 June 2004 Respect were saying "From Penzance to Haselbury Plucknett we're storming the south-west. We're not going to win, this time, but we've put down solid roots. In this election campaign we've formed local groups in almost 60 different towns and villages across the south-west. We've added hundreds of members in this region" Yet only 100 seats could be sold for GGs show. Whatever went wrong?"

Nothing compared to your lot claiming the piss poor turmout in elections was due to the fact that people were so contented with their New Labour government (nothing to do with people getting disillusioned with voting for a party that claimed things can only get better whilst making them a damned sight worse then) [waits patiently for the blairite spin post pension strike   ]


----------



## nwnm (Feb 5, 2006)

"He probably heard about the lynch mob and chickened out." So how many are there in the Penzance Popular front then?


----------



## BarryB (Feb 7, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Is this thread still going? Didn't CBB finish a couple of weeks ago?



Yes Nino the thread is still going. And thats because CBB is still very much a live issue for members of Respect. At the recent National Council meeting (which GG did not attend) the following resolution was put by Salma Yaqoob and Ken Loach:

"1 National Council agrees the following statement:

"The National Council rescognises the immense contribution made by George Galloway to Respect and the anti-war movement. By his principled stand against the war, his successful fight against the odds in Bethnal Green and Bow, and his unstinting defence of Muslims against racism, he galvanised anti-war opinion in this country and around the world, and paved the way for the formation of Respect.

The National Council recognises that Respect has to fight to reach a mass audience. The mainstream media deny us coverage and distort our message. It is valid to consider new ways of reaching a wider audience. However the National Council also believes that the decision of George Galloway to appear on 'Celebrity Big Brother' was an error of judgement. We deeply regret that George decided to sign a contract with Channel 4 without consultation and therefore without the opportunity to consider wider views on the advisability of his actions.

In the founding statement we said 'There is a crisis of representation, a democratic decifit, at the heart of politics in Britain. We aim to offer a solution to this crisis'. There is no doubt that this crisis, which propmpted the formation of Respect, continues to this day. With Labour, the Tories and the Liberal Democrats all competing on the same right-wing terrain, the need for a coalition like Respect could not be greater. Our founding statement also declared that 'We want a world in which the democratic demands of the people are carried out; a world based on need not profit; a world where solidartity rather than self-interest is the spirit of the age'. This vision remains as vital today as it was at the birth of our coalition.

2 National Council instructs officers' group to carry out the following measures and to present a report of its views to the next National Council:

a. To draw up guidlelines for all elected represetatives and officers which will clearly establish mechanisims of accountability.

b. To review the functioning of the National Council to ensure that it is able to exercise greater control over the direction and policies of Respect and improve communications with the branches.

c. To circulate agenda and minutes of National Council and officers groups meetings.

d. To review the functioning and composition of the officers group to ensure officers participation is faciliated, it is broadly based and representative of the different parts of the coalition, and able to control its day to day activity.

e. To issue a bulletin to all individual members containing the National Councils view on the 'Big Brother' issue and positive material to reinforce the confidence of members in the future of the coalition."

Only parts 2a to 2d of the Resolution were passed. The rest was defeated  due to, I believe, the opposition of the SWP.

BarryB


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 7, 2006)

You say it was "put", but was it carried?


----------



## BarryB (Feb 7, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> You say it was "put", but was it carried?



Only parts 2a to 2d .

BarryB


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 7, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Only parts 2a to 2d .
> 
> BarryB


Sorry - I now note that you said that at the bottom of your post. 

I didn't read it all, because I was only interested in it if it was passed!   

Does this mean that GG's participation in Big Brother was condemned by Respect?


----------



## Macullam (Feb 8, 2006)

*George runs three-legged race for children's charities*

George runs three-legged race for children's charities


----------



## tollbar (Feb 8, 2006)

And some very fetching headgear he was wearing as well.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 9, 2006)

Macullam said:
			
		

> George runs three-legged race for children's charities



Link?


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 9, 2006)

BarryB said:
			
		

> ...
> Only parts 2a to 2d of the Resolution were passed. The rest was defeated  due to, I believe, the opposition of the SWP.
> 
> BarryB



The rest of the resolution was deferred by the NC, pending a meeting between GG and  'NC members who could attend to agree a joint statement'.  This meeting took place on Monday 6th Feb and was attended by about half the NC (25 or so), including most of those in the SWP on the NC.  It overwhelmingly endorsed a statement written by GG defending his presence on BB.  Salma Yaqoob could not attend but sent a motivation for her critical motion.  Ken Loach and Alan Thornett, who were able to attend, voted against the GG statement.  The statement has yet to be published on the Respect web site.  The critics of the BB episode in Respect are demanding the minutes of these NC meetings are circulated to Respect members, so they know what is agreed, and who proposed/voted what way.  In the absence of that freedom of information, they are openly circulating their own reports, apparently much to the anoyance of the SWP leadership who wish the whole issue would go away.


----------



## X-77 (Feb 9, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Link?


here ya go..
http://www.respectcoalition.org/?ite=988


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 9, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> here ya go..
> http://www.respectcoalition.org/?ite=988



Aw, bless!


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 10, 2006)

Fisher_Gate said:
			
		

> The rest of the resolution was deferred by the NC, pending a meeting between GG and  'NC members who could attend to agree a joint statement'.  This meeting took place on Monday 6th Feb and was attended by about half the NC (25 or so), including most of those in the SWP on the NC.  It overwhelmingly endorsed a statement written by GG defending his presence on BB.  Salma Yaqoob could not attend but sent a motivation for her critical motion.  Ken Loach and Alan Thornett, who were able to attend, voted against the GG statement.  The statement has yet to be published on the Respect web site.  The critics of the BB episode in Respect are demanding the minutes of these NC meetings are circulated to Respect members, so they know what is agreed, and who proposed/voted what way.  In the absence of that freedom of information, they are openly circulating their own reports, apparently much to the anoyance of the SWP leadership who wish the whole issue would go away.



Minutes have now been placed on the website in the last day or two - presumably to avoid the problem of unofficial reports circulating.  A small step forward for democracy.  I presume those of 6th Feb will follow, though the GG statement has not appeared yet.

http://respectcoalition.org/index.php?sec=3


----------

